# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С:Предприятие 7.x (общие вопросы-ответы, обсуждения)

## kws

*В этой ветке обсуждаем проблемы и вопросы связанные с работой в системе 1С 7.x. Больше ничего в этой ветке постить НЕЛЬЗЯ.*

Информация о текущих релизах конфигураций и форм отчетности от фирмы 1С

*ТИПОВЫЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ И ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 1С 7.7

ФОРМЫ РЕГЛАМЕНТИРОВАННОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ*
Все программные продукты на данной странице выложены в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных пользователей фирмы 1С. Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы программы Вы используете на свой страх и риск. Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих программных решений третьими лицами. В случае если вас устраивает одна из перечисленных здесь программ, Вы обязаны официально приобрести ее у фирмы 1С или ее партнеров.

----------

va582 (10.12.2018), Галка (14.05.2014)

----------


## ArPlus

Столкнулся с проблемой установки. На этом форуме почитал разрозненную инфу и инету полазил. Но остались вопросы. 
Во первых: методом научного тыка выяснил, что у меня 1С Предприятие платформа 7.7 16 битная. Выложенные тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844 какие? Подходят под Win 7 (x86)?
Во вторых: *Портативная - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027. Запускается с любого носителя без инсталяции* запустится с Win 7?
В третьих: какой эмуль использовать для работы?
Ну и в четвертых: у кого какой опыт?

----------

sparklemal (31.10.2011)

----------


## Serj

Мой опыт запуска 7.7 на Вин7 свелся только к одной проблеме, что для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе, что довольно легко решается... а так никаких проблем нет.. правда пользую х64 вин7..

----------


## Александр89

Ну ответьте кто нить меня тож эти вопросы интересуют. Немогу загрузить конфигуратор что бы поменять кодовую страницу.

----------


## Reyter Alexander

Доброго времени суток!!!

Может кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой:

Есть 47 бухгалтерских баз 7.7 (аудиторская контора), выходит обновление конфигурации 1С. Необходимо установить это обновление на все базы одновременно. Т.к. обновлять каждую базу по отдельности - это страшная рутина!

Как бытьИ? Есть ли готовое решение?

----------


## Protagor

собственно вопрос в том и заключается, как безболезненно для базы 7.70.630 обновиться до релиза 7.7.635?
есть в наличии только установка релиза, нет md файла, т.е. через объединение конф. не проканает
также нет файла update.txt

----------


## matu

Если по каким либо причинам 1С или друга программа не запускается в 7 версии винды можно воспользоваться виртуальной машиной и XPMod. Я таким образом запускаю 1С Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная для Украины. Версия 1 Предприятия 7.70.027. В принципе 1С запускается и без виртуальной машины с ХР но каждый раз менять кодовую страницу надоедает и заметил баг что не все документы проводятся.

----------

vor_evgen (26.11.2012)

----------


## ifag

_Добавлено через 9 минут 39 секунд_
*kws*, Нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв, но я не понимаю что выбрать 
(PBOUL) 09q4001 от 16.12.2009 или (GENERAL) 10q1001 от 16.12.2009 ? В чем различие (PBOUL) 09q4001 от 16.12.2009 или (GENERAL) 10q1001 от 16.12.2009 ?

И как можно обновить отчетность в Зарплате и Кадры (7.7)

----------


## mashnet

Люди подскажите как понять у меня УСН Базовая или Проф, не пойму какой из них новый релиз установить Баз или Проф
Заранее Спс

----------


## kommanch

> есть в наличии только установка релиза, нет md файла, т.е. через объединение конф. не проканает


Установить релиз – и будет МДшник.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 39 секунд_



> Необходимо установить это обновление на все базы одновременно.


Обновить одну базу, если нет изменений метаданных – то просто переписать Мдшник вместо старого, если есть – то увы, ручками.

----------


## Serj

*Reyter Alexander*, можно батник написать покурив командную строку.. где-то в доках читал.. думаю что все реально и не сложно.

----------


## nok

Добрый день многоуважаемые. 1С77 7.70.027 Бух учет 4.5 (7,70,504) Проблема такая - нет ни одной типовой операции. Как их добавить или перенести или восстановить? Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## Ламия

Здравствуйте! Столкнулась со следующей проблемой:2 компьютера в сети, на обоих Виста, стоит 7.7 сетевая, но возможности работать в программе по сети нет,если база находится на другом компе, то она просто не грузится, никаких ошибок не выдает,даже в диспетчере задач не висит.(платформа 0.27, а виста home basic service parck 2). Помогите пожалуйста....

----------


## kws

*Информация о сроках выпуска релизов типовых конфигураций программ системы "1С:Предприятие 7.7" и "1С:Предприятие 8"*
Информация на 23.12.2009 г. 20:00

скачать

----------


## vall

*nok*, 
отправил в личку

----------


## Сер

Уважаемые форумчане подскажите в чем ошибка
Выдает сообщение: 
СпрИспЛисты.Записать(); Не выбран элемент справочника-хозяина! Элемент не может быть записан!

Код:
	СпрКвартиросъемщики=Созда  ьОбъект("Справочник.Кварти  росъемщики");
    СпрИспЛисты=СоздатьОбъект(  "Справочник.ИспЛисты");
	ЗагрИспЛисты.ВыбратьСтрок  ();
	Пока ЗагрИспЛисты.ПолучитьСтро  у()>0 Цикл  
		Если СпрКвартиросъемщики.Найти  оКоду(СокрЛП(ЗагрИспЛисты.  КодВладельца),1)>0 Тогда  //1  
				ТекВладелец=СпрКвартиросъ  мщики.ТекущийЭлемент();
		КонецЕсли;
	    	Если СпрИспЛисты.НайтиПоНаимен  ванию("ФИО",СокрЛП(ЗагрИспЛ  исты.ФИО),0)=1 Тогда
		Иначе 
			СпрИспЛисты.Новый();
			СпрИспЛисты.ФИО=СокрЛП(Заг  ИспЛисты.ФИО);  
			СпрИспЛисты.НомИЛ=СокрЛП(З  грИспЛисты.НомИЛ);
			СпрИспЛисты.ДатаИЛ=СокрЛП(  агрИспЛисты.ДатаИЛ);
			СпрИспЛисты.ОснДолг=СокрЛП  (ЗагрИспЛисты.ОснДолг);
			СпрИспЛисты.Проц=СокрЛП(За  рИспЛисты.Проц);
			СпрИспЛисты.ОплРанее=СокрЛ  П(ЗагрИспЛисты.ОплРанее);         
			СпрИспЛисты.Записать(); 
	   КонецЕсли;		
	КонецЦикла;  

С уважением Сергей

----------


## vall

*Сер*,
Перед 
СпрИспЛисты.Новый();
вставь
СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  адельца(СпрКвартиросъемщи  ки);

----------


## Alexerg

> Уважаемые форумчане подскажите в чем ошибка
> Выдает сообщение: 
> СпрИспЛисты.Записать(); Не выбран элемент справочника-хозяина! Элемент не может быть записан!
> 
> Код:
> 	СпрКвартиросъемщики=Созда  ьОбъект("Справочник.Кварти  росъемщики");
>     СпрИспЛисты=СоздатьОбъект(  "Справочник.ИспЛисты");
> 	ЗагрИспЛисты.ВыбратьСтрок  ();
> 	Пока ЗагрИспЛисты.ПолучитьСтро  у()>0 Цикл  
> ...


Если я правильно понял ваш код, то Справочник.ИспЛисты подчиненный справочник. Следовательно, нужно выбрать элемент справочника-хозяина(ИспользоватьВладе  ьца(ТекущийЭлемент()). Это так на вскидку, но более точно можно сказать увидев весь код модуля.

----------


## AndreyKyiv07

Уважаемые форумчане. Уже года три не работал с 7-кой. Установил другу базу (Комплексная конфигурация для Украины). Не могу установить регламентированные отчеты. Выдает ошибку при Запуске екзешки (Меню- Отчеты - Регл. отчеты- выбрать екзешку с отчетами). Может я что пропустил и не знаю .Раньше єтого біло достаточно, чтоб развернулись отчеты за квартал.

----------


## Malnev

exe-шка - это архив. Можно самостоятельно распаковать любым архиватором. А при добавлении отчетности выбрать любой файл из получившейся распакованной папки с отчетностью.

----------


## Сер

*nadi2006*, 
Здравствуйте все!!
Большая просьба, где взять Универсальный отчет 1С 7.7 бухгалтери
ссылка не работает

_Добавлено через 39 минут 22 секунды_
Неработает код что делать

//Заведем ИспЛисты       
	СпрКвартиросъемщики=Созда  ьОбъект("Справочник.Кварти  росъемщики");
    СпрИспЛисты=СоздатьОбъект(  "Справочник.ИспЛисты");
	ЗагрИспЛисты.ВыбратьСтрок  ();
	Пока ЗагрИспЛисты.ПолучитьСтро  у()>0 Цикл  
		Если СпрКвартиросъемщики.Найти  оКоду(СокрЛП(ЗагрИспЛисты.  КодВладельца),1)>0 Тогда  //1  
				ТекВладелец=СпрКвартиросъ  мщики.ТекущийЭлемент();
		КонецЕсли;
	    	Если СпрИспЛисты.НайтиПоНаимен  ванию("ФИО",СокрЛП(ЗагрИспЛ  исты.ФИО),0)=1 Тогда
		Иначе 
			//СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  адельца(СпрКвартиросъемщи  ки);   
			СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  аделец(ТекВладелец);
			СпрИспЛисты.Новый();
			СпрИспЛисты.ФИО=СокрЛП(Заг  ИспЛисты.ФИО);  
			СпрИспЛисты.НомИЛ=СокрЛП(З  грИспЛисты.НомИЛ);
			СпрИспЛисты.ДатаИЛ=СокрЛП(  агрИспЛисты.ДатаИЛ);
			СпрИспЛисты.ОснДолг=СокрЛП  (ЗагрИспЛисты.ОснДолг);
			СпрИспЛисты.Проц=СокрЛП(За  рИспЛисты.Проц);
			СпрИспЛисты.ОплРанее=СокрЛ  П(ЗагрИспЛисты.ОплРанее);         
			СпрИспЛисты.Записать();   
			Сообщить("Создан "+СпрИспЛисты.Наименование+  " Владелец "+СпрИспЛисты.Владелец);
	   КонецЕсли;		
	КонецЦикла;  
Ошибка Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ИспользоватьВладелец)

----------


## SJ24

> _Добавлено через 9 минут 39 секунд_
> *kws*, Нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв, но я не понимаю что выбрать 
> (PBOUL) 09q4001 от 16.12.2009 или () 10q1001 от 16.12.2009 ? В чем различие (PBOUL) 09q4001 от 16.12.2009 или (GENERAL) 10q1001 от 16.12.2009 ?
> 
> И как можно обновить отчетность в Зарплате и Кадры (7.7)


GENERAL - Отчетность для типовой конфигурации
PBOUL - отчетность для конф. "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя" Все зависит от того, какая конфигурация у Вас

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

> Уважаемые форумчане. Уже года три не работал с 7-кой. Установил другу базу (Комплексная конфигурация для Украины). Не могу установить регламентированные отчеты. Выдает ошибку при Запуске екзешки (Меню- Отчеты - Регл. отчеты- выбрать екзешку с отчетами). Может я что пропустил и не знаю .Раньше єтого біло достаточно, чтоб развернулись отчеты за квартал.


Скорее всего поврежден архив, лучше всего скачать или переписать где-либо заново, восстановление архива может не дать результата
Хотя, если ты запускал установку отчетов с флэхи, может помочь переписывание данных на хард и запуск установки оттуда (у меня было как-то с флэхами такая беда)

----------


## SJ24

> Ошибка Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ИспользоватьВладелец)


Правильно будет *ИспользоватьВладельца()*

----------


## AndreyKyiv07

> Скорее всего поврежден архив, лучше всего скачать или переписать где-либо заново, восстановление архива может не дать результата
> Хотя, если ты запускал установку отчетов с флэхи, может помочь переписывание данных на хард и запуск установки оттуда (у меня было как-то с флэхами такая беда)


   Спасибо.
   Сделал так: скачал новую установку полную Комплексной. Установил там создались нужные папки ExtForms и те что внутри. К этой базе установил отчеты за 4-й квартал .. потом скопировал все эти каталоги в к нужной базе - и все заиграло. Ошибка моя была, как я понял, в том, что создал папку ExtrForm ... не так назвал.

----------


## Сер

//Заведем ИспЛисты       
	СпрКвартиросъемщики=Созда  ьОбъект("Справочник.Кварти  росъемщики");
    СпрИспЛисты=СоздатьОбъект(  "Справочник.ИспЛисты");
	ЗагрИспЛисты.ВыбратьСтрок  ();
	Пока ЗагрИспЛисты.ПолучитьСтро  у()>0 Цикл  
		Если СпрКвартиросъемщики.Найти  оКоду(СокрЛП(ЗагрИспЛисты.  КодВладельца),1)>0 Тогда  //1  
				ТекВладелец=СпрКвартиросъ  мщики.ТекущийЭлемент();
		КонецЕсли;
	    СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  адельца();	
		//СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  аделец(ТекВладелец);
		Если СпрИспЛисты.НайтиПоНаимен  ванию("ФИО",СокрЛП(ЗагрИспЛ  исты.ФИО),0)=1 Тогда
		Иначе 
		    //СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  адельца(СпрКвартиросъемщи  ки);   
			//СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  аделец(ТекВладелец);
			СпрИспЛисты.Новый();
			СпрИспЛисты.ФИО=СокрЛП(Заг  ИспЛисты.ФИО);  
			СпрИспЛисты.НомИЛ=СокрЛП(З  грИспЛисты.НомИЛ);
			СпрИспЛисты.ДатаИЛ=СокрЛП(  агрИспЛисты.ДатаИЛ);
			СпрИспЛисты.ОснДолг=СокрЛП  (ЗагрИспЛисты.ОснДолг);
			СпрИспЛисты.Проц=СокрЛП(За  рИспЛисты.Проц);
			СпрИспЛисты.ОплРанее=СокрЛ  П(ЗагрИспЛисты.ОплРанее);         
			СпрИспЛисты.Записать();   
			Сообщить("Создан "+СпрИспЛисты.Наименование+  " Владелец "+СпрИспЛисты.Владелец);
	   КонецЕсли;		
	КонецЦикла;  

все ровно пишет ошибка      СпрИспЛисты.Записать();  
Не выбран элемент справочника-хозяина! Элемент не может быть записан!

----------


## SJ24

> СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  адельца();


Так в скобках укажи владельца 
СпрИспЛисты.ИспользоватьВ  адельца(ТекВладелец);

----------


## Reyter Alexander

> Обновить одну базу, если нет изменений метаданных – то просто переписать Мдшник вместо старого, если есть – то увы, ручками.


Не радостно как-то!!! :(

Неужели чудо-программисты 1С не удосужились написать механизим одновременного обновления? Утилиту к-нибудь!?

----------


## SJ24

> Здравствуйте! Столкнулась со следующей проблемой:2 компьютера в сети, на обоих Виста, стоит 7.7 сетевая, но возможности работать в программе по сети нет,если база находится на другом компе, то она просто не грузится, никаких ошибок не выдает,даже в диспетчере задач не висит.(платформа 0.27, а виста home basic service parck 2). Помогите пожалуйста....


Скорее всего нет полного доступа к папке с базой из сети. Надо в свойствах смотреть

----------


## Ламия

> Скорее всего нет полного доступа к папке с базой из сети. Надо в свойствах смотреть


Доступ есть, поверь мне.если б не было, я б даже путь прописать к ней толком не смогла

----------


## Uka2010

Здравствуйте, у меня такая проблема. При выгрузке данных отчетности в формате версии 4.01/5.01 выдает: Не удалось загрузить внешнюю компоненту v7plus.dll. Выгрузка данных в формате 4 невозможна.:(
Помогите, please.:)
P.S. При чем это только в базах, которые мне прислали. В базах, которые я создала сама все ок.

----------


## Reyter Alexander

А сам файл в каталоге базы присутствует?

Если нет, то необходимо его скопировать туда же где лежит md-файл!

А взять его можно из архива с обновлением!

----------


## Uka2010

К сожалению, я чайник и ничего не поняла из вышесказанного.
Распишите, пожалуйста для чайника какой файл, как называется  и т.п.
Спасибо.

----------


## Reyter Alexander

http://www.a4m.ru/support/FAQ/sectio...SECTION_ID=254

----------


## SJ24

> Доступ есть, поверь мне.если б не было, я б даже путь прописать к ней толком не смогла


Я верю, что доступ есть. Но ПОЛНЫЙ ли он, в смысле разрешено ли там изменять файлы? Или только для чтения? И разрешения для пользователей правильно установлены? Наколько я помню в Висте в свойствах папки есть кнопка "Дополнительный доступ". А как открыт доступ, к диску или к папке?

----------


## Jnnov

После обновления программы 1с, в журнале проводок и журнале операций проведённые, новые документы не вносятся. Все старые документы, до обновления, в этих журналах видны. Как исправить настройкуИ?

----------


## Serj

*Jnnov*, а период журнала смотрелИ?

----------


## Jnnov

> *Jnnov*, а период журнала смотрелИ?


Конечно смотрел.... Вроде исправил, в этом месте- торговля и бухгалтерия \ регламентные операции \ формирование проводок \ изменил способ формирования проводок, пока вроде нормально, после праздников пускай бухгалтер посмотрит...

----------


## rg45

1с выдает сообщение: Вы уверены, что работаете в рабочей базе а не в копии, если нет то закройте программу и внимательно запустите снова. Как можно это исправить? заранее благодарен...

----------


## Ламия

> Я верю, что доступ есть. Но ПОЛНЫЙ ли он, в смысле разрешено ли там изменять файлы? Или только для чтения? И разрешения для пользователей правильно установлены? Наколько я помню в Висте в свойствах папки есть кнопка "Дополнительный доступ". А как открыт доступ, к диску или к папке?


Доступ открыт к папке, везде поставила, что можно изменять по сети,т.е. не только для чтения, может еще что то может быть?

----------


## ilgiz57

Подскажите плиз!!! Мне надо обновить конфигурацию Учет и отчетность пред. 7.70.147 до 7.70.155, какие мне необходимы промежуточные обновления?

----------


## SJ24

> Подскажите плиз!!! Мне надо обновить конфигурацию Учет и отчетность пред. 7.70.147 до 7.70.155, какие мне необходимы промежуточные обновления?


Никаких. Обновляй сразу

----------


## Maks_Alexey13

> Доступ открыт к папке, везде поставила, что можно изменять по сети,т.е. не только для чтения, может еще что то может быть?


Дело в том что есть "доступ", а есть "разрешения" возможно доступ и есть, но разрешения установлены только для "пользователей", а "гости" не могут получить разрешения на работу с файлами...

А при отсутствии разрешения на запись файлов в данном каталоге 1с естественно не будет запускаться (как будто нет реакции на запуск вообще), что скорее всего вы и наблюдаете.

Ищите решение проблемы именно в доступе файлов из сети (разрешения)

----------


## SJ24

> Дело в том что есть "доступ", а есть "разрешения" возможно доступ и есть, но разрешения установлены только для "пользователей", а "гости" не могут получить разрешения на работу с файлами...
> 
> А при отсутствии разрешения на запись файлов в данном каталоге 1с естественно не будет запускаться (как будто нет реакции на запуск вообще), что скорее всего вы и наблюдаете.
> 
> Ищите решение проблемы именно в доступе файлов из сети (разрешения)


Да, в висте вообще с безопасностью много наворочено.

----------


## sklevs

Помогите пожалуйста, 510 релиз не могу установить 
Поставил "OrdNoChk.prm" заработала на "7" но обновится не могу выдает ошибку

----------


## SJ24

> Помогите пожалуйста, 510 релиз не могу установить 
> Поставил "OrdNoChk.prm" заработала на "7" но обновится не могу выдает ошибку


А какую ошибку?

----------


## sklevs

при обновлении конфига пишет FS_OPERROR
Заранее благодарен за помощь

----------


## SJ24

> при обновлении конфига пишет FS_OPERROR
> Заранее благодарен за помощь


При объединении пишет или при установке?

----------


## kastet200912

Конфигурация для Беларуси Грузоперевозки УСН и общая 7.7 очень надо, может у кого есть?

----------


## sklevs

> При объединении пишет или при установке?


И там и там пишет. (когда устанавливаешь саму базу)

----------


## SJ24

> И там и там пишет. (когда устанавливаешь саму базу)


Похоже это глюк винды. Если есть возможность, перенеси базу на комп с другой ОС и обнови там.

----------


## Uka2010

> при обновлении конфига пишет FS_OPERROR
> Заранее благодарен за помощь


У меня тоже такие ошибки выдавала 7, я попробовала этот способ, все получилось.

Путем полоскания интернета нашли решение проблемы. Особенно понравится оно тем, кто помнит, как в старые добрые времена приходилось колупаться с ДОСом и ранней Виндой, чтобы запустить ну, например, какую-нибудь игру хорошую, потому что это самый натуральный, классический танец с бубном. Итак,

Поза 1: Запустите программу установки.

Поза 2: Индикатор полосы прогресса застывает на «том самом месте».

Поза 3: Щелкните по значку текущих подключений в области уведомлений на панели задач.

Поза 4: Зайдите в «Центр управления сетями и общим доступом».

Поза 5: На картинке, изображающей вашу сеть (карте сети) щелкните по иконке своего компьютера («Этот компьютер»).

Поза 6: Переключитесь в окошко установки и с возрастающим недоверием наблюдайте, как заполняется полоса прогресса.

Поза 6.5: Если 4-й пируэт не увенчался успехом, снова бейте в бубен. Вместо того, чтобы щелкать по «Этому компьютеру», щелкайте по изображению вашей сети или по «Интернету» (если вы к нему подключены).

Поза 7: Bingo!!!

Остаток: если еще не bingo, и ваш партнер снова застыл в позе 2, продолжайте исполнять фигуры 5 или 6,5 соответственно, пока он не поймет, что к чему.

Финальный пируэт: если все равно не bingo, и, пока вы вытанцовываете фигуры с 3 по 6.5, партнер стоит столбом, то вырубите сеть на хрен. Потом, разумеется, врубите.

----------


## stroy-ka

Добрый день, как решить проблему,релиз конфигурации 7.70.009, платформа 7.7.024, выбивает ошибку при открытии окна :
Ошибка при выполнении модуля! Завершить работу системы?
Нет. 
Внизу: 
err
Значение = Константа.ПолучитьАтрибут(  сИдентификатор);
{Глобальный модуль(548)}: Неверное имя атрибута

----------


## sun_sea

спасибо за обновление! Скачала за 4 квартал 2009 установила все по инструкции. Но отчеты не печатаются, выдается ошибка. У меня усн 7.7, программа лицензионная. Вы не поскажете в чем может быть причина?

----------


## SJ24

> спасибо за обновление! Скачала за 4 квартал 2009 установила все по инструкции. Но отчеты не печатаются, выдается ошибка. У меня усн 7.7, программа лицензионная. Вы не поскажете в чем может быть причина?


Какая ошибка?

----------


## Pipikov

Всем доброго времени суток!
Если кто знает подскажите а в 7-ке 510 есть ли возможность печати отчетов в ПФР за 2009 год (инд. карточки там и тд) и 2НДФЛ
Или надо ставить проги типа Налогоплательщик, 2-НДФЛ, либо с сайта ПФР
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## sun_sea

> Какая ошибка?


Сейчас более точно не скажу, т.к. программа на работе. Если можно завтра с работы все точно опишу.

----------


## Uka2010

> Если кто знает подскажите а в 7-ке 510 есть ли возможность печати отчетов в ПФР за 2009 год (инд. карточки там и тд) и 2НДФЛ


Лично я делаю так: 
ПФР - Отчеты - Специализированные - подготовка сведений для ПФР. 
НДФЛ - Отчеты  - Специализированные - подготовка сведений для ИФНС.
Потом просто их проверяю в программе CheckXML.

----------


## SJ24

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Если кто знает подскажите а в 7-ке 510 есть ли возможность печати отчетов в ПФР за 2009 год (инд. карточки там и тд) и 2НДФЛ
> Или надо ставить проги типа Налогоплательщик, 2-НДФЛ, либо с сайта ПФР
> Заранее спасибо!


Есть, отчеты - специализировнные

----------


## Dushess

> Извините, но на форуме не маги находятся, которые видят, что происходит на РМ у пользователя. Прошу всех описывать проблему детально, если действительно нужна помощь.


А что тут непонятно? Печатную форму НДС сделать не проблема, а какие требования и как выгрузить в электронный вид декларацию? Или электронный вид не поменялся?

_Добавлено через 5 минут 58 секунд_



> спасибо за обновление! Скачала за 4 квартал 2009 установила все по инструкции. Но отчеты не печатаются, выдается ошибка. У меня усн 7.7, программа лицензионная. Вы не поскажете в чем может быть причина?


Если "Не установлена внешняя библиотека, используемая для печати машиночитаемых форм", то качаем www.gnivc.ru/lib/modyl.rar, разархивируем, ставим и печатаем заполненную отчетность.

----------


## sun_sea

> Какая ошибка?


При выводе на просмотр отчета выдает это сообщение:

Для просмотра результатов выгрузки нажмите кнопку "Просмотреть".
Вывод на просмотр машиночитаемой формы.
TAXDOCPrt: Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (\\SERVER\E\1CBASE\БАЗЫ 1С\УСН\EXTFORMS\RP09Q4.GRP\1110018_4.01000_И.  tif)
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.

Попробовала переустановить обновление, эта ошибка не исчезает
В чем может быть причина?

----------


## sun_sea

> При выводе на просмотр отчета выдает это сообщение:
> 
> Для просмотра результатов выгрузки нажмите кнопку "Просмотреть".
> Вывод на просмотр машиночитаемой формы.
> TAXDOCPrt: Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (\\SERVER\E\1CBASE\БАЗЫ 1С\УСН\EXTFORMS\RP09Q4.GRP\1110018_4.01000_И.  tif)
> Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
> 
> Попробовала переустановить обновление, эта ошибка не исчезает
> В чем может быть причина?


Изменен порядок печати налоговых деклараций и бухгалтерской отчетности, имеющих возможность представления в виде машиночитаемого бланка с двухмерным штрихкодом PDF417. У таких форм отчетности по умолчанию в меню, выпадающем при нажатии кнопки "Печать" в диалоге управления отчетом, присутствуют только пункты для вывода печатной формы с двухмерным штрихкодом PDF417.
Для печати формы без двухмерного штрихкода необходимо на закладке "Настройка печати" диалога управления отчетом установить флажок "Разрешить печать без двухмерного штрихкода PDF417.. После установки этого флажка в меню печати добавляются пункты для вывода печатной формы без двухмерного штрихкода.
Указанный порядок печати действует для всех разделов отчета, при этом следует иметь в виду, что при выборе в любом разделе отчета печати формы с двухмерным штрихкодом, на печать будет выведен весь отчет, а не только текущий раздел.

В этом была моя проблема. Я уже разобралась. Спасибо.:D

----------


## Chron

Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с начислением пособия по временной нетрудоспособности в 2010 г ? ( Максимальный размер отменен, введен макс. дневной )
Это надо переписывать формулу расчета полностью И?

1С:П 7.70.025; Конфигурация ЗиК, ред. 2.3 (7.70.285)

----------


## SJ24

> Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с начислением пособия по временной нетрудоспособности в 2010 г ? ( Максимальный размер отменен, введен макс. дневной )
> Это надо переписывать формулу расчета полностью И?
> 
> 1С:П 7.70.025; Конфигурация ЗиК, ред. 2.3 (7.70.285)


Зарплата и кадры последний релиз 7.70.292 от 14.12.2009, посмотри там

----------


## alexsmir

> "Не установлена внешняя библиотека, используемая для печати машиночитаемых форм"


При выгрузке какой-то конкретной формы отчетности появляется или при выгрузке всех?

_Добавлено через 1 час 11 минут 5 секунд_
Попробуй скачать и установить последний вариант библиотеки
я попробовал декларацию по налогу на прибыль, нормально прошло

_Добавлено через 37 минут 29 секунд_



> Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (\\SERVER\E\1CBASE\БАЗЫ 1С\УСН\EXTFORMS\RP09Q4.GRP\1110018_4.01000_И.  tif)


почемуто в отчетность УСН (судя по папке у Вас стоит такая конфигурация) за 4 кв. забыли поместить файлы с расширением tif. Может в следующем варианте отчетности за 4 кв. исправят. А сейчас можно скачать 510 релиз развернуть его в любую из папок и из файла RP09Q4.GRP данного релиза скопировать и вставить файлы с расширением tif в вашу папку RP09Q4.GRP

----------


## kastet200912

Доброго времени суток поделитесь конфигурацией мисофт или юкола с последними изменениями(ставка ндс,вычеты подоходного,налоги).заране   спасибо.

----------


## Chron

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от *Chron* 
> _Кто-нибудь уже сталкивался с начислением пособия по временной нетрудоспособности в 2010 г ? ( Максимальный размер отменен, введен макс. дневной )_
> _Это надо переписывать формулу расчета полностью И?_
> 
> _1С:П 7.70.025; Конфигурация ЗиК, ред. 2.3 (7.70.285)_
> Зарплата и кадры последний релиз 7.70.292 от 14.12.2009, посмотри там


Запускал портативную 1С:П 7.70.027 и ЗиК, ред. 2.3 (7.70.292) - то же самое :(

----------


## dan900

> Регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2009 г: Формы отчетности бюджетные (BUDGET) 09q4002 от 14.01.10
> Обновление 09q4002
> здесь:


Приказы минфина на титульном листе НДС сверху в правом углу всё прежние, а щас же вроде другие и по Консультант плюсу сдаётся отчётность на 7 листах, а не на 9... а я скачал, поставил - всё так же на 9. Чо к чему, народ?

----------


## alexsmir

> Приказы минфина на титульном листе НДС сверху в правом углу всё прежние,


Если номера приказов старые, значит надо ждать, какие изменения появляются, все выкладывается сразу.

----------


## Uka2010

*kws*, Все загрузилось, заполнила, но при выводе на печать выдает такое:В приложении 1 к разделу 3 не заполнен код региона.
Декларация по НДС:
Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.
Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030.
Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
Не удалось выгрузить Декларация по НДС: 4 Квартал 2009 г..
Отсутствует файл выгрузки.
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
*А мне это приложении не надо заполнять. Что делать?*

----------


## Uka2010

*Загрузила дополнение к отчетам за 4кв. для 1С 7,* заполнила, но при выводе на печать выдает такое:В приложении 1 к разделу 3 не заполнен код региона.
Декларация по НДС:
Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.
Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030.
Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
Не удалось выгрузить Декларация по НДС: 4 Квартал 2009 г..
Отсутствует файл выгрузки.
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
А мне это приложении не надо заполнять. Что делать?

----------


## gal-antonina

Подскажите, пожалуйста!!! У меня во всех формах отчетности сбились штрих-коды. Что мне делатьИ?

----------


## Ариков

Uka2010   У меня та же самая проблема. С выгрузкой(с выводом на печать) отчёта. Мне тоже это приложение не нужно а из за него не моуг получить печатную форму. Уже 2 час пробую и всё никак. Осталось только ждать советы бывалых.

----------


## Uka2010

> Uka2010   У меня та же самая проблема. С выгрузкой(с выводом на печать) отчёта. Мне тоже это приложение не нужно а из за него не моуг получить печатную форму. Уже 2 час пробую и всё никак. Осталось только ждать советы бывалых.


Сама столько же мучаюсь, если вдруг найдете какое-то решение, напишите, please.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 1 секунду_
Ариков и все у кого такая проблема зайдите на Регламентированные отчеты 7.x для России. ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ !! там *Kill* выложил исправление. Спасибо *Kill* огромное, у меня все работает!

----------


## O l g a

> *Uka2010*, Такая же ошибка, в обработке которая отвечает за приложение 1 к разделу 3. В таблице указано что значения из этого листа при выгрузке должны быть обязательны. 
> 
> Вот ссылка на редактированную обработку этого листа. Положить её надо в База1С/ExtForms/rp0904/ 
> 
> http://slil.ru/28485193 с заменой файлов. 
> 
> Из косяков замечено что после подгрузки нового НДС перестает открываться - средняя списочная численность и единая упрощеная декларация. 
> Лучше делайте заранее! :yes:


А у меня из раздела 1 пропал КПП и ничего не получается

----------


## alexsmir

нашел здесь:
Письмо Минфина России от 13.01.2010 № 03-07-15/01 
Заместителю руководителя
Федеральной налоговой службы
Шульгину С.Н.
Уважаемый Сергей Николаевич!

В связи с письмом о порядке представления налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость за четвертый квартал 2009 года Минфин России сообщает.

Приказом Минфина от 15 октября 2009 г № 104н, зарегистрированным Минюстом России 24 декабря 2009 г (регистрационный номер 15808), утверждена форма налоговой декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость и порядок ее заполнения.

Согласно пункту 3 данного приказа он вступает в силу, начиная с представления налоговой декларации за четвертый квартал 2009 года.

В связи с этим налоговую декларацию по налогу на добавленную стоимость за четвертый квартал 2009 года налогоплательщикам следует представлять по форме, утвержденной приказом Минфина России.

*В случае, если до момента официального опубликования вышеуказанного приказа Минфина России налогоплательщикам будут представлены декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость по ранее применявшейся форме, утвержденной приказом Минфина России от 7 ноября 2006 г. № 136н, полагаем, что налоговым органам, руководствуясь пунктом 2 статья 80 Налогового кодекса Российской Федерации, отказывать в принятии таких документов не следует.*

С.Д. Шаталов

(публикация в «Российской газете» намечена на 18 января)

----------


## kapran84

Не могу сформировать файл ПФР
Выдает ошибку
ТУ=ТекущийСписокСтажа.Полу  читьЗначение(1,"Территориал  ьныеУсловия");
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР.Форма.Модуль(4887)}: Номер за пределами значения!

Помогите решить проблему пожалуйста.

----------


## SJ24

> Не знаю, может кому пригодится
> Примерные контрольные соотношения для контроля отчетности на 01.01.2010 (в стандартном комплекте отсетности пока отсутствуют) тут
> 
> Форма 0503121 исправленная (в стандартном комплекте в отчет не попадают обороты по счету 104.08) тут


Еще один вариант контрольных соотношений.Добавлены увязки с формой 0503169. Скачать

----------


## RuslanIv

Еще такой вот косячок выплывает....

*Единая (упрощенная) налоговая декларация - титульный лист:
значение элемента "Налоговый (отчетный) период (ПериодОтч)" должно содержать минимальное количество знаков, равное 2.
*

----------


## zzzpav

А комплексная конфигурация 7,7 в 2010 году еще не вышла? Все остальные конфигурации обновлены а комплексная как всегда задерживается?

----------


## major06

подскажите как поставить новые штрих коды?

----------


## tatg

У меня таже проблема, что и у Uka2010! Все загрузилось, заполнила, но при выводе на печать выдает такое:В приложении 1 к разделу 3 не заполнен код региона.
Декларация по НДС:
Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.
Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030.
Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
Не удалось выгрузить Декларация по НДС: 4 Квартал 2009 г..
Отсутствует файл выгрузки.
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
спасибо!

----------


## alexsmir

> таже проблема, что и у Uka2010!


На одном из форумов по данному вопросу я увидел такие рекомендации:
заходишь в папку БАЗа\ExtForms\Rp09q4.grp
оттуда вырезаешь файл NDS903.ert, кидаешь его куда нить подальше от базы(например в "МОИ Документы")
пробуешь!

_Добавлено через 9 минут 11 секунд_
Но если данные значения надо заполнять:



> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.


надо ручками заполнить "Наименование объекта недвижимости"



> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030


2 раза по строке мышкой - выбираем что подходит



> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.


вводим дату формата 18.01.2010 - в обоих случаях

----------


## micnet

Загрузил General_09q4002, после выбора списка загружаемых отчетов загружается какой-то один, а потом разархивация останавливается. Видимо надо 09q4001 сначало ставить, а потом только добирать из 09q4002 то, что изменилось, например НДС.

----------


## style1

> подскажите как поставить новые штрих коды?


http://www.buh.ru/forum/thread.jsp?id=496088

----------


## Pall999

*alexsmir*, 



> заходишь в папку БАЗа\ExtForms\Rp09q4.grp
> оттуда вырезаешь файл NDS903.ert, кидаешь его куда нить подальше от базы(например в "МОИ Документы")
> пробуешь!


Не помогло никак ((( так же выдает ошибку. 
Кто решил данную проблему? ай нид хелп )))

Выяснилось что данная ошибка:



> Декларация по НДС:
> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.
> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.


выходит если сохранить данные приложения, короче их просто не надо трогать. 
Теперь ламерский вопрос: Как можно удалить полностью заполненный отчет по НДС и начать его с нуля? )

----------


## M-snake

После установки обновления 1с 7.7 ЗИК Бюджетное учреждение 291 пропала вкладка с выбором источников финансирования. В приложении пример с расчетными ведомостями в версии 290 и 291. Как вернуть эту вкладку?

----------


## katy

> Декларация по НДС:
> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.
> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.


Целью новой формы по ндс является ее упрощение: "ненужные" разделы не предоставляются. А для продвинутых - инструкция по заполнению.
http://gigapeta.com/dl/573891a32fa3d

----------


## Lifoka

> Как можно удалить полностью заполненный отчет по НДС и начать его с нуля?


Отчёты - Регламентированные - Строка "Обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности".
Там находите все страницы сохраненных отчетов и удаляете выбранные.

----------


## Uka2010

> При выводе на печать выдает такое:В приложении 1 к разделу 3 не заполнен код региона.
> Декларация по НДС:
> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 010.
> Не заполнен показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 030.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 040 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
> Показатель в Приложение 1 к Разделу 3\ Строка 050 содержит некорректное значение: длина значения показателя должна быть не меньше 10.
> Не удалось выгрузить Декларация по НДС: 4 Квартал 2009 г..
> Отсутствует файл выгрузки.
> Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
> спасибо!


*Kill* *выложил решение проблемы, читайте внимательнее, что пишут выше.
Дублирую его сообщение еще раз:
Вот ссылка на редактированную обработку этого листа. Положить её надо в База1С/ExtForms/rp0904/ 

http://slil.ru/28485193 с заменой файлов. 
Заполнять требуемое приложение, как советует alexsmir НЕ НАДО. Это только для тех, у кого есть объект недвижимости. Не искажайте отчетность, чб потом не было лишних проблем.
*
Из косяков замечено что после подгрузки нового НДС перестает открываться - средняя списочная численность и единая упрощеная декларация.

----------


## alexsmir

> Заполнять требуемое приложение, как советует alexsmir НЕ НАДО. Это только для тех, у кого есть объект недвижимости. Не искажайте отчетность, чб потом не было лишних проблем.


Вот в том то и дело, что в новой НДС те разделы, которые не нужны, открывать и сохранять не надо (в старой можно было пустой сохранить и выгрузка проходила) иначе выгрузка не будет проходить. А если заполнили и сохранили то действия, как советует



> Отчёты - Регламентированные - Строка "Обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности".
> Там находите все страницы сохраненных отчетов и удаляете выбранные.

----------


## Uka2010

> Вот в том то и дело, что в новой НДС те разделы, которые не нужны, открывать и сохранять не надо (в старой можно было пустой сохранить и выгрузка проходила) иначе выгрузка не будет проходить. А если заполнили и сохранили то действия, как советует


Да, только вопрос состоял  в том, что НДС не выгружает, потому что не сохранено приложение, которое большинству не нужно было. И методом удаления, этот вопрос не решался.

----------


## katy

Вопрос о том, что НДС не выгружается с предупреждениями по "приложению 1 к разделу 3", вполне решается удалением соответствующей страницы  декларации через "Обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" (если в ней действительно нет необходимости).

----------


## Uka2010

> Вопрос о том, что НДС не выгружается с предупреждениями по "приложению 1 к разделу 3", вполне решается удалением соответствующей страницы  декларации через "Обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" (если в ней действительно нет необходимости).


Да, только на тот момент мне это не помогло. Дело было в глюке дополнения, который надо было исправить.

----------


## Tacker

Напомните, кто знает, в чем тут заминка. 
ЗиК 292. При попытке сформировать отчет вылезает сообщение об ошибке:



Очень давно не сталкивался с этом, забыл.

----------


## Bepa

Доброго времени суток. установлен релиз 7.70.504 общий и 7.70.163 УСН. хочу обновить до последних - 7.70.511 и 7.70.166 соответсвенно. Нужно ли уставнавливать промежуточные обновления или можно накатить сразу последние?

----------


## SatanaX

> Напомните, кто знает, в чем тут заминка. 
> ЗиК 292. При попытке сформировать отчет вылезает сообщение об ошибке:
> 
> 
> 
> Очень давно не сталкивался с этом, забыл.


Кажется в первой строке Должно быть  "СтрокаИтоговойТаблицы*2007*".
Там 2 строками выше выше должно быть что то типа



```
Если СтрокаИтоговойТаблицы2007 > 0 Тогда
```

----------


## pevek

*1С: Зарплата и Кадры, релиз 292 - Ошибки и их исправление собраны на infostart.ru*

1. Форма-Обработка.РасчетЗарплаты; Процедура УстановитьФлаги(Что); Строка 55;

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 14:18:32
//Comments: Не печатаются "Свод проводок" и "Налоговый регист учета налогов с ФОТ" из обработки "Расчет".
//Been:
    //РегистрНалоговФОТ= ?(Что=5,ФлагРегистрНалоговФ  Т1,0);
    //СводПроводок     = ?(Что=5,ФлагСводПроводок1,0);
//Turn:
РегистрНалоговФОТ1= ?(Что=5,ФлагРегистрНалоговФ  Т1,0);
СводПроводок1     = ?(Что=5,ФлагСводПроводок1,0);
//EndNicholas [<>]

2. Форма-Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  яПФР; Процедура Печать();

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 14:06:46
//Comments: При выводе на печать сформированных пачек выводится ошибка. 
//Been:
    //Если Год < 2009 Тогда
//Turn:
Если Год <= 2009 Тогда
//EndNicholas [<>]

3. Форма-Документ.БольничныйЛист; Процедура ЗаполнитьТабличнуюЧасть(); Строка 1377;

Если (ДатаНачалаСобытия < ДатаПереходаНаСтраховыеВз  носы) Тогда

    Если Окончание >= ДатаПереходаНаСтраховыеВз  носы Тогда //Nicholas [+] 21.01.2010 15:23:06

    //соберем данные по правилам до 2010 года

    //Nicholas [<>] 21.01.2010 15:09:35
    //Comments: Иначе таблица среднего заполняется не верно.
    //Been:
        //ТабДанныхОСреднем2009 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Д  атаНачалаСобытия,ТипБолез  и,ТипРасчетаБольничного,1);
    //Turn:
    ТабДанныхОСреднем2009 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Д  атаНачалаСобытия,ТипБолез  и,Перечисление.ТипРасчета  ольничного.С2007года,1);
    //EndNicholas [<>]

    //соберем данные по правилам с 2010 года

    //Nicholas [<>] 21.01.2010 15:10:25
    //Comments: Иначе таблица среднего заполняется не верно.
    //Been:
        //ТабДанныхОСреднем2010 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Д  атаНачалаСобытия,ТипБолез  и,ТипРасчетаБольничного,2);
    //Turn:
    ТабДанныхОСреднем2010 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Д  атаНачалаСобытия,ТипБолез  и,Перечисление.ТипРасчета  ольничного.С2010года,2);
    //EndNicholas [<>]


    глПереписатьИзТаблицыВТаб  лицу(ТабДанныхОСреднем2010,Т  абДанныхОСреднем2009);
    ЗагрузитьТабличнуюЧасть(Т  бДанныхОСреднем2009);

    //Nicholas [+] 21.01.2010 15:24:00
    //Comments: Иначе таблица среднего заполняется не верно.
    Иначе
        ТабДанныхОСреднем = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Д  атаНачалаСобытия,ТипБолез  и,Перечисление.ТипРасчета  ольничного.С2007года);
        ЗагрузитьТабличнуюЧасть(Т  бДанныхОСреднем);
    КонецЕсли;
    //EndNicholas [+]

Иначе
    ТабДанныхОСреднем = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Д  атаНачалаСобытия,ТипБолез  и,ТипРасчетаБольничного);
    ЗагрузитьТабличнуюЧасть(Т  бДанныхОСреднем);
КонецЕсли;

4. Форма-Документ.ОтпускПоУходуЗаР  бенком; Процедура ЗаполнитьТабличнуюЧасть();

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 15:35:27
//Comments: Иначе таблица среднего заполняется не верно.
//Been:
    //соберем данные по правилам до 2010 года
    ТабДанныхОСреднем2009 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Н  ачало,ТипБолезни,ТипРасчет  аБольничного,1);
    //соберем данные по правилам с 2010 года
    ТабДанныхОСреднем2010 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Н  ачало,ТипБолезни,ТипРасчет  аБольничного,2);
//Turn:
//соберем данные по правилам до 2010 года
ТипРасчетаБольничного = Перечисление.ТипРасчетаБо  ьничного.С2007года;
ТабДанныхОСреднем2009 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Н  ачало,ТипБолезни,ТипРасчет  аБольничного,1);
//соберем данные по правилам с 2010 года
ТипРасчетаБольничного = Перечисление.ТипРасчетаБо  ьничного.С2010года;
ТабДанныхОСреднем2010 = глЗаполнитьДанныеСреднего  ЗаработкаДляБЛ(Сотрудник,Н  ачало,ТипБолезни,ТипРасчет  аБольничного,2);
//EndNicholas [<>]

5. Глобальный модуль; Функция глСобратьДанныеДляБЛ2010(); Строка 48418;

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 16:25:43
//Comments: В БЛ и отпуске по уходу заребенком задваивается средний заработок.
//Been:
    //СуммаПособияПоловинаДоляН  еЕНВД  = СуммаПособияПолная - СуммаПособияПоловинаДоляЕ  НВД;
//Turn:
СуммаПособияПоловинаДоляН  еЕНВД  = СуммаПособияПоловина - СуммаПособияПоловинаДоляЕ  НВД;
//EndNicholas [<>]

6. Глобальный модуль; Функция глСобратьДанныеДляБЛ2010(); Строка 48059;

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 16:59:51
//Comments: РК здесь не нужен.
//Been:
    //глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Дневное ограничение согласно с учетом РК (" + ПредельнаяВеличинаБазы + "/365 * "+ РК +") : _П01", 0, 0, ДневноеОграничениеФСС, "Ч15.2");
//Turn:
глСообщениеТрассировки(гл  ообщенияТрассировки, "Дневное ограничение (" + ПредельнаяВеличинаБазы + "/365"+") : _П01", 0, 0, ДневноеОграничениеФСС, "Ч15.2");
//EndNicholas [<>]

7. Глобальный модуль; Функция глДатаПрописьюВОтчет(); Строка 51111;

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 16:49:58
//Comments: Так правильнее.
//Been:
    //Возврат """____"" ___________ 200_ года";
//Turn:
Возврат """____"" ___________ 20__ года";
//EndNicholas [<>]

8. Глобальный модуль; Функция глРассчитатьСуммуПособия()  ; Строка 43574;

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 16:54:48
//Comments: РК здесь не нужен.
//Been:
    //РазмерОграничения = Окр(ПредельнаяВеличинаБаз   / 12 * РК, 2);
//Turn:
РазмерОграничения = Окр(ПредельнаяВеличинаБаз   / 12, 2);
//EndNicholas [<>]

9. Глобальный модуль; Функция глСобратьДанныеДляБЛ2010(); Строка 48014;

//Nicholas [<>] 18.01.2010 16:58:09
//Comments: РК здесь не нужен.
//Been:
    //ДневноеОграничениеФСС = ДневноеОграничениеСреднег  о * РК;
//Turn:
ДневноеОграничениеФСС = ДневноеОграничениеСреднег  о;
//EndNicholas [<>]

10. Форма-Документ.БольничныйЛист;Пр  оцедура Печать2007(); Строка 5321;

//Nicholas [<>] 20.01.2010 15:21:48
//Comments: Иначе при печати "Расчет среднего заработка" в п. "Расчет среднего заработка" - сумма задваивается. 
//Been:
    //Если (ЭтоДанныеПоПравилам2007 = 1) и (ТекущаяСтрока2007<>Количест  оСтрок2007) Тогда
    //Продолжить;
    //ИначеЕсли(ЭтоДанныеПоПрав  лам2007 = 0) и (ТекущаяСтрока2006<>Количест  оСтрок2006) Тогда    
    //Продолжить;
    //КонецЕсли;  
//Turn:
Если (ЭтоДанныеПоПравилам2007 = 1) и (ТекущаяСтрока2007<>Количест  оСтрок2007) Тогда
    ИтогЗаработок = 0;
    ИтогоДоляПремииВсего = 0;
    Продолжить;
ИначеЕсли(ЭтоДанныеПоПрав  лам2007 = 0) и (ТекущаяСтрока2006<>Количест  оСтрок2006) Тогда    
    Продолжить;
КонецЕсли;  
//EndNicholas [<>]

*Незабываем нажать Спасибо!*

----------


## eljor

Подскажите, пожалуйста!
1С:Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025)
Конфигурация: Бух. учет 7.70.509

После установки регламентированных отчетов (по порядку 09q4001, 09q4002, затем 09q4003) пропали данные по регламентированным отчетам по НДС за предыдущие периоды (к примеру за 3 квартал 2009г.)! Тоесть заходишь в раздел-1, а там все поля незаполненные! Как их можно восстановить? Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким?

----------


## pevek

> Подскажите, пожалуйста!
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025)
> Конфигурация: Бух. учет 7.70.509
> 
> После установки регламентированных отчетов (по порядку 09q4001, 09q4002, затем 09q4003) пропали данные по регламентированным отчетам по НДС за предыдущие периоды (к примеру за 3 квартал 2009г.)! Тоесть заходишь в раздел-1, а там все поля незаполненные! Как их можно восстановить? Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким?


Попробуй период поставить и нажать на кнопку восстановить !

----------


## eljor

*pevek*, попробовал, ничего не изменилось, также поля все пустые...

До установки регламентированных отчетов за 4 квартал 2009 года все отчеты предыдущие были заполнены и все было нормально, изменений в конфигурацию не вносилось. Единственное, что было сделано дополнительно, это ручная установка новой формы НДСа (тестового, от фирмы 1С), сразу после установки 09q4001.




> Дополнение от 14.01.2010 г.
>           к комплекту форм регламентированной отчетности
>           за IV квартал 2009 года для 1С:Предприятия 7.7.
> 
> Дополнение поставляется в виде самораскрывающегося архива
> NDS.EXE.
> 
> Дополнение содержит тестовую версию внешней формы налоговой
> декларации по налогу на добавленную стоимость, утвержденной
> ...

----------


## Suchov

> После установки обновления 1с 7.7 ЗИК Бюджетное учреждение 291 пропала вкладка с выбором источников финансирования. В приложении пример с расчетными ведомостями в версии 290 и 291. Как вернуть эту вкладку? 
> Миниатюры


Попробуй поставить 292

----------


## Pic_nic

*kws*, в чем принципиальная разница базовой конфигурации и проф.!?:confused:

----------


## SJ24

Базовая не конфигурируется, не работает в сетевом варианте

----------


## Pic_nic

*SJ24*, Спасибо! учтем...

----------


## Intos

День добрый
Подскажите пожалуйста как установить справочник адресов в действующую базу. Формат *.DBF, а также *.a0 
Спасибо

----------


## SJ24

> День добрый
> Подскажите пожалуйста как установить справочник адресов в действующую базу. Формат *.DBF, а также *.a0 
> Спасибо


Конфигурация какая?

----------


## Intos

> Конфигурация какая?


Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5.

Релиз 511

Спасибо

----------


## SJ24

Операции - Обработка - Ввод адреса, перейти на закладку "Классификаторы", указать путь к каталогу с КЛАДРом, нажать "Загрузить" (или если есть диск ИТС, соответственно "Загрузить с диска ИТС"). Если нужен сам КЛАДР, я его где-то на форуме выкладывал. Удачи

----------


## Intos

Извиняюсь ещё раз, но при проделывании данной операции появляется ошибка вида:
"Не удалось найти адресный классификатор по указанному пути или он не разархивирован!"
Архив лежит в указанном месте, но его выделить нельзя... т.к. поиск идёт по папкам. need help :(

----------


## vall

> Извиняюсь ещё раз, но при проделывании данной операции появляется ошибка вида:
> "Не удалось найти адресный классификатор по указанному пути или он не разархивирован!"
> Архив лежит в указанном месте, но его выделить нельзя... т.к. поиск идёт по папкам. need help :(


Кладр разархивирован? Просто надо выбрать папку, где лежат файлы Кладра

----------


## borzenkoff

Народ скажите, в чем дело....на некоторых сотрудников вылетает такая ошибка..
ТУ=ТекущийСписокСтажа.Полу  читьЗначение(1,"Территориал  ьныеУсловия");	
{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР.Форма.Модуль(4887)}: Номер за пределами значения!

_Добавлено через 41 секунду_
Это на 292 релизе ЗиК

----------


## alexsmir

> Это на 292 релизе ЗиК


кому интересно:
1С: Зарплата и Кадры, релиз 292 - Ошибки и их исправление
http://infostart.ru/public/64134/
http://infostart.ru/public/64330/
Устранение ошибки печати СЗВ-4 в релизе 7.70.292
http://infostart.ru/public/64587/




> Не удалось найти адресный классификатор по указанному пути или он не разархивирован!"
> Архив лежит в указанном месте, но его выделить нельзя... т.к. поиск идёт по папкам


Вам адресный классификатор надо разархивировать, а потом с ним работать, он ведь не программой 1С извлекается из архива.

----------


## SJ24

> Извиняюсь ещё раз, но при проделывании данной операции появляется ошибка вида:
> "Не удалось найти адресный классификатор по указанному пути или он не разархивирован!"
> Архив лежит в указанном месте, но его выделить нельзя... т.к. поиск идёт по папкам. need help :(


Архив нужно распаковать, а при загрузке указать ту папку, в которой лежат DBF файлы кладра (KLADR.DBF, STREET.DBF и т. д.)

----------


## eljor

еще раз прошу помощи, повторю вопрос:



> Подскажите, пожалуйста!
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025)
> Конфигурация: Бух. учет 7.70.509
> 
> После установки регламентированных отчетов (по порядку 09q4001, 09q4002, затем 09q4003) пропали данные по регламентированным отчетам по НДС за предыдущие периоды (к примеру за 3 квартал 2009г.)! Тоесть заходишь в раздел-1, а там все поля незаполненные! Как их можно восстановить? Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким?


указать период и нажать кнопку "восстановить" результата не даёт, отчеты за предыдущие кварталы также остаются незаполненными.

----------


## SJ24

> еще раз прошу помощи, повторю вопрос:
> 
> Цитата:
> Подскажите, пожалуйста!
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025)
> Конфигурация: Бух. учет 7.70.509
> 
> После установки регламентированных отчетов (по порядку 09q4001, 09q4002, затем 09q4003) пропали данные по регламентированным отчетам по НДС за предыдущие периоды (к примеру за 3 квартал 2009г.)! Тоесть заходишь в раздел-1, а там все поля незаполненные! Как их можно восстановить? Кто-нибудь сталкивался с таким? 
> 
> указать период и нажать кнопку "восстановить" результата не даёт, отчеты за предыдущие кварталы также остаются незаполненными.


А если зайти в "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" тоже не видно?

----------


## Fotinia59

Помогите, пожалуйста. У меня 1С 7.7 УСН релиз 167. Неправильно начисляет взносы в пенсионный 20% и 14%+6%. А считает по 2009 году

----------


## eljor

*SJ24*, в "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" имеются отчетности за 4 квартал (они и отображались всегда), титульный лист НДС за 2 квартал, форма-4 ФСС за 2009г и статистика форма П-4 за январь-декабрь 2009... НДС за 3 и ранее кварталы нет, кроме титульного листа за 2 квартал =(

----------


## SJ24

> *SJ24*, в "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" имеются отчетности за 4 квартал (они и отображались всегда), титульный лист НДС за 2 квартал, форма-4 ФСС за 2009г и статистика форма П-4 за январь-декабрь 2009... НДС за 3 и ранее кварталы нет, кроме титульного листа за 2 квартал =(


Ну а ИНН или КПП не менялись?

----------


## eljor

*SJ24*, ОГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ СПАСИБО!!! Видимо бухгалтер выставила новый КПП! сравнил то, что было в реквизитах старых и теми, что в 1С были, поставил старый КПП и в "обслуживание сохраненных данных отчетности" появились все сохраненные отчеты! Большущее тебе спасибо за помощь!!! :good::drinks:

----------


## Fotinia59

У меня 1С 7.7 релиз 167. неверно начисляет взносы в пенс фонд  при расчете зар платы за январь. Нужно 20% и 14%+6%, а считает как в 2009 году. Что делать? Помогите.

----------


## las

при формировании универсального свода выдается сообщение

л_Код = л_НУ.Код;
{D:\BASES 1C\2010\2.0\EXTFORMS\SVOD.ERT(429)}: Не задан вид.

как решить? кто поможет?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Стоит ли обновлять комплексную конфу до 494 релиза? Он нормально работает? Или все же с ошибками и стоит подождать нового релиза?

----------


## alexeyor

Народ, где взять последний релиз бухгалтерии, что-то не могу найти ((((((((((

----------


## SJ24

> Народ, где взять последний релиз бухгалтерии, что-то не могу найти ((((((((((


На ветке конфигураций посмотри

----------


## Fotinia59

Подскажите. У меня 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия УСН  релиз 167 от 22.01.10. неверно начисляет взносы в пенс фонд при расчете зар платы за январь. Нужно 20% и 14%+6%, а считает как в 2009 году. Что делать? Помогите.

----------


## Pic_nic

*kws*, у меня З+К 7,7 286 релиз, скачал обнову до 293, в инструкции написано как перейти с версии 4,4 на 4,5, а у меня стоит аж 2,3! обязательно ли менять версию, или достаточно обновить MDшник!И и в чем "соль" версий, если обновлению подлежат релизы!И:blush:

----------


## Mari_D

Нужна помощь!!! В Зп+кадры больничный за 2009год начисляет верно по сумме, но не делает ни одной проводки, соответственно не удерживает НДФЛ. А в расчетной ведомости начислене б/л проходит как Пособие по уходу до 1,5л (по 2009г.). Соответственно неверно формируется база по НДФЛ. В справку 2-НДФЛ и индивид.сведения для ПФР эти данные ни в каком виде не попадают. ВОТ! Пталась поправить виды расчетов, но ничего не получается.:confused

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Нужна помощь!!! В Зп+кадры больничный за 2009год начисляет верно по сумме, но не делает ни одной проводки, соответственно не удерживает НДФЛ. А в расчетной ведомости начислене б/л проходит как Пособие по уходу до 1,5л (по 2009г.). Соответственно неверно формируется база по НДФЛ. В справку 2-НДФЛ и индивид.сведения для ПФР эти данные ни в каком виде не попадают. ВОТ! Пталась поправить виды расчетов, но ничего не получается.:confused


а проводки с бухи правильно выгружены были  - и загружены конечно - И?


там в сервисе - в параметрах настрой проводку по зарплате...эта проводка отражается в больничных

----------


## pevek

> в инструкции написано как перейти с версии 4,4 на 4,5, а у меня стоит аж 2,3!


Интересно в какой инструкции написано! Версии 4.4 на 4.5 это Бухгалтерия, а 2.3 это Зарплата и Кадры:-)


*Исправление переходящего расчета БЛ 2010 для ЗиК 293*
Смотрим скачиваем тут

----------


## vicin

> Стоит ли обновлять комплексную конфу до 494 релиза? Он нормально работает? Или все же с ошибками и стоит подождать нового релиза?


 
у меня после обновления не правильно формируются проводки по зарплате с 2010 года, блин

----------


## Tanja_

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, у меня УСН при закрытии месяца не начисляет взносы от несчастных случаев, до этого все нормально было, перестал начислять с января месяца, что могло произойти.

----------


## ЛенШ

Поставила типовую базовую 512 слетели все вычеты у сотрудников по НДФЛ, что делать?

----------


## Fotinia59

Tanja, а у Вас правильно начисляет взносы в пенсионный за январь? У меня считает по старым процентам.

----------


## Intos

Доброго времени суток.

Подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить ошибку неправильного вычета НДФЛ из 103 вычета в 400руб. Дело в том, что от общей ЗП налог снимается, а вот из этих 400руб. нет.

релиз 511

З.Ы. Заранее спасибо за помощь

----------


## SJ24

> Доброго времени суток.
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как исправить ошибку неправильного вычета НДФЛ из 103 вычета в 400руб. Дело в том, что от общей ЗП налог снимается, а вот из этих 400руб. нет.
> 
> релиз 511
> 
> З.Ы. Заранее спасибо за помощь


не понял суть вопроса. На то он и вычет, что с него налог не берется.

----------


## Tanja_

Да я обновляла базу на новый релиз начисляет все нормально, только от несчастных случаев вообще не начисляет. Я просто не могу понять почему так.

----------


## yu-allex

KWS, хотелось бы услышать ответ на вопрос о 09q4005 ссылки на которые вы выложили.
Почему совподают отчетность General  и USN

----------


## Intos

> не понял суть вопроса. На то он и вычет, что с него налог не берется.


Извините за мою бухгалтерскую безграмотность, но моя бухгалтерша сказала, что должно вычитаться, т.к. раньше оттуда вычиталось. 

Попробую объяснить как смогу: находится это в "Справочники-сотрудники-выбираем одного из сотрудников-там 5 вкладок- выбираем налоги и отчисления - поле вычеты по НДФЛ - там добавляем вычет 108 - и вот как раз из него (как мне объяснила бухгалтерша) должно и вычитать налог". 

Сам проверил пару раз. Вычитает из 2009г., а вот из 2010 не вычитает... Чего делать даже не знаю...

----------


## alexsmir

> Сам проверил пару раз. Вычитает из 2009г., а вот из 2010 не вычитает... Чего делать даже не знаю...


попробуй обновить бухгалтерию до 512 релиза, может там ошибка исправлена

----------


## topdon

С чего начать?

Коллеги, прошу Вас легким движением пальца подтолкнуть камень, и он покатится сам!
Речь идет о внедрении на заводе до 1000 чел. системы 1С Предприятие 7.7. Меня назначили руководителем группы внедрения. Мне надо составить план- график внедрения. 1с бухгалтерия уже функционирует пусть в неполном виде.

Понимаю, что самое главное- составить некую модель (реляционную, т.е. табличную) предприятия, взять некое ее ядро, и начать постепенно заполнять справочники.
т.е. Совокупность этих справочников и есть модель? Какие справочники важны?
Господа, тот кто коротко ответит, тому особое спасибо! Думаю, спасибо скажу не один я.

----------


## pevek

> и начать постепенно заполнять справочники.


Ну скорей всего это Материалы, Номенклатура и ОС ну и остатки внести остальное будет расти как снежный ком !!!

----------


## ирина08

У меня стоит программа, но для обновлений нужно знать 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) или 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Базовая) . Как это узнать?

----------


## topdon

> Ну скорей всего это Материалы, Номенклатура и ОС ну и остатки внести остальное будет расти как снежный ком !!!


А нормы расходов, технологические операции, контрагенты, конечно?
Я прошу прощения, я подобные системы внедрял и даже писал,
но 1с не очень знаю, хотя сложного как в таковой наверно немного...

----------


## pevek

> А нормы расходов, технологические операции, контрагенты, конечно?
> Я прошу прощения, я подобные системы внедрял и даже писал,
> но 1с не очень знаю, хотя сложного как в таковой наверно немного...


Все бухи будут вести приход расход тобиш материалисты. операции в программе есть план счетов есть классификаторы загрузите

----------


## alexsmir

*ПЕРЕДАЧА ДАННЫХ О ДОХОДАХ В ИФНС (исправление ошибки 293 релиза)*
http://infostart.ru/public/65393/

----------


## Fotinia59

Кто-нибудь работает в 1С УСН 167 релиз? Если считали з/плату за январь, как у Вас начисляет взносы в пенсионный после закрытия месяца? Напишите. У меня 14% и 6%. А нужно 20% и 6%.

----------


## pevek

Тема 1С: Зарплата и Кадры, релиз 292, 293 - Ошибки и их исправление
тут

----------


## Fotinia59

Но у меня 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 УСН Релиз 167. Где мне исправить тарифы страховых взносов ?

----------


## Alexerg

*Fotinia59*, 
Не знаю с чего вы взяли, что должно быть *20%* и 6%, но изменить можете в "Справочники" - "Налоги" - "Тариф страховых взносов".

----------


## Kill

Подскажите плиз, можно ли в типовой бухгалтерии поставить режим налогооблажения УСН? Честно, найти не могу:(

----------


## Intos

Доброго времени суток.
У меня такая проблемка, после перехода 1с 7.7 бухгалтерский учёт с 510 на 511, налоги и отчисления перестали вычитаться. находится в справочники-сотрудники-налоги и отчисления. По совету одного из форумчанина, обновил до 512. Проблема осталась той же. Есть возможность косяка при обновлении (не ровность рук). Если проблема с замещением данных, что делать? Есть ли варианты выхода из этой ситуации?

А также не происходит закрытие месяца, ошибку выдаёт по сотрудникам, которых уволили около 1 года назад.

----------


## pevek

> Доброго времени суток.
> У меня такая проблемка, после перехода 1с 7.7 бухгалтерский учёт с 510 на 511, налоги и отчисления перестали вычитаться. находится в справочники-сотрудники-налоги и отчисления. По совету одного из форумчанина, обновил до 512. Проблема осталась той же. Есть возможность косяка при обновлении (не ровность рук). Если проблема с замещением данных, что делать? Есть ли варианты выхода из этой ситуации?


Неровность рук бывает и часто конечно!!! было бы неплохо иметь архив данных в запасе. Ну а так нужно смотреть.

Попробуй в пробной базе восстановить 510 последний архив и обновить до 511 и т.д. Может криво обновление встало!

----------


## Intos

> Неровность рук бывает и часто конечно!!! было бы неплохо иметь архив данных в запасе. Ну а так нужно смотреть.


а что смотреть конкретней пожалуйста, архивы есть делаю каждый день, но бухгалтерия заявила об этой проблеме РОВНО через месяц после обновления....

----------


## anyxwar

> Столкнулся с проблемой установки. На этом форуме почитал разрозненную инфу и инету полазил. Но остались вопросы. 
> Во первых: методом научного тыка выяснил, что у меня 1С Предприятие платформа 7.7 16 битная. Выложенные тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10844 какие? Подходят под Win 7 (x86)?
> Во вторых: *Портативная - 1С Предприятие 7.7.027. Запускается с любого носителя без инсталяции* запустится с Win 7?
> В третьих: какой эмуль использовать для работы?
> Ну и в четвертых: у кого какой опыт?


Запускаешь платформу под правами админа.Заходишь в конфигуратор меняешь кодировку на текущую.И будет тебе счастьею.Проверренно 100% работает

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_



> Подскажите плиз, можно ли в типовой бухгалтерии поставить режим налогооблажения УСН? Честно, найти не могу:(


Можешь вести и по усн но это будет не правильно.Поисчи на форуме усн точно есть сам качал 
Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф."

NEW !!! (Установка / Setup) 7.70.164 от 21.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
(Установка / Setup) 7.70.163 от 23.06.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2
NEW !!! (Обновление / Updsetup) 7.70.164 от 21.10.2009 - скачать l зеркало #1 l зеркало #2

----------

Кэт (08.08.2012)

----------


## NesterMihnenko

> Подскажите плиз, можно ли в типовой бухгалтерии поставить режим налогооблажения УСН? Честно, найти не могу:(


Поставь "Камин-Упрощенка". У меня где то валялись старые версии, если надо скину.

----------


## anyxwar

> собственно вопрос в том и заключается, как безболезненно для базы 7.70.630 обновиться до релиза 7.7.635?
> есть в наличии только установка релиза, нет md файла, т.е. через объединение конф. не проканает
> также нет файла update.txt


заходишь в конфигуратор делаешь md  из новой базы и в старой базе делаешь обьеденение с данным md.

----------


## PooBear

Здравствуйте. У меня стоит Алкогольная кофигурация "КТ-2000. Алкоголь. Комплексная. Редакция 7,0_7,70,7014).
Я бы хотел узнать где есть материалы, форумы по данной конфигурации и обновления, так как не могу ничего найи на форумах. Спасибо.

----------


## NesterMihnenko

> Здравствуйте. У меня стоит Алкогольная кофигурация "КТ-2000. Алкоголь. Комплексная. Редакция 7,0_7,70,7014).
> Я бы хотел узнать где есть материалы, форумы по данной конфигурации и обновления, так как не могу ничего найи на форумах. Спасибо.


А не могли бы вы скинуть данную конфигурацию?

----------


## PooBear

Вы хотите чтобы я вам скиул всю базу?

----------


## NesterMihnenko

> Вы хотите чтобы я вам скиул всю базу?


Нет конечно. Либо установку с диска. Либо файл 1cv7.md и папку ExtForms, без отчетности. Хотя если есть форма №1-алкоголь в регламентированных отчетах то ее тоже по возможности.

----------


## PooBear

Я не жадный, могу дать. Но проблема в том, чтоя только вчера заинтересовался способами обновления конфигураций 1С. И я вообще не понимаю, что там до меня творили и где все эти файлы лежат. Так что извините, не получится.

----------


## NesterMihnenko

> И я вообще не понимаю, что там до меня творили и где все эти файлы лежат. Так что извините, не получится.


Так посмотрите в "1С Предприятие.Запуск" путь к базе и все станет ясным, где что лежит.

----------


## yukhm

Пипл! Подскажите, плиз, как установить новую форму банаса в 1С-бухгалтерия v7.7, а то у меня в регламентированных отчетах стоит старая форма баланса, утвержденная приказом Минфина РФ от 22.07.2003 года №67н. Если я правильно понимаю, то нужно установить регламентированную отчетность за какой-то квартал какого-то года, а то у меня стоят далеко не все и не подряд, например за 2008 год вообще нет регламентированных отчетностей. Так в каком пакете регламентировнной отчетности содержится новая форма баланса? И если можно ссылочку на скачку.

----------


## PooBear

Тебе нужно зайти в раздел - Регламентированная отчетности для 1С и скачать оттуда все формы, какие тебе нужны. Вопрос только в том, что если ты сдаешь отчетность за определенный квартал, например 4 квартал 2009г. и не собираешься сдавать за 2008г., то тебе зачем за 2008г. А так, если хочется всю отчетность иметь, скачай себе все файлы с регламентированной отчетностью и радуйся.

----------


## Libertine

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста.
1С:Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025)
Конфигурация: Бух. учет 7.70.496

Хочу выполнить обновление до 7.70.512. Есть ли необходимость промежуточных обновлений? И какие могут возникнуть проблемы?

----------


## ArPlus

> Доброго времени суток!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста.
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7 (7.70.025)
> Конфигурация: Бух. учет 7.70.496
> 
> Хочу выполнить обновление до 7.70.512. Есть ли необходимость промежуточных обновлений? И какие могут возникнуть проблемы?


 Обновляй. Не забудь сделать копию в начале.

----------


## Forbik

Добрый день, такая проблема нужно было в 2009 году  выписать документы 2010 годом в следствии чего нарушилась актуальность нумерации Счет фактуры выданный, подскажите можно ли восстановить актуальность ? За ранее благодарен.

----------


## alex_phantom

> подскажите можно ли восстановить актуальность ?


А разве он не первым номером стал в 2010 году? Тогда нумерация должна быть правильной. Или вы вручную ввели номер? Значит запусти обработку перенумерации, только как у вас совпадут новые номера с распечатанными оригиналами документовИ?

----------


## ReeV66

Народ, подскажите пожалуйста, я тут уже в другой ветке спрашивал, направили сюда. У меня стоит конфигурация Бухгалтерский учет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.508). Информационная база: 1С Бухгалтерия. Типовая. В связи с этим вопрос, как правильно обновлять конфигурацию? Сейчас есть (7.70.511), мне можно сразу ставить обновление 511? или надо последовательно ставить 509, потом 510 и 511И И еще, на форуме выложены обновления для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия Проф." и "Бухгалтерия Базовая", чем они отличаются, у меня я так понимаю "Типовая". Можно ли мне ставить Проф? и чем она отличается от Базовой и ТиповойИ? Буду благодарен за разъяснения, а то пока что очень плаваю в этом вопросе...

----------


## alex_phantom

> Народ, подскажите пожалуйста


Базовая от ПРО отличается 1-програмными файлами, 2-структурой конфигурации. Эсли короче. то базовую запрещено менять при помощи конфигуратора самостоятельно - только накатывать обновления. Если хочешь остаться на в Базовом варианте, то просто обновляйся на последний доступный релиз, но Базовой версии. А если хочешь включить возможность изменения модулей конфигурации, то есть перейти на вариант ПРО тогда у тебя должны быть под рукой нормальные программные файлы платформы 27 релиза например. Открываешь свою конфу в конфигураторе, открываешь дерево конфигурации, она ругается что она Базовая, ты соглашаешься и после этого ничего не меняя сохраняешь её. Потом начинаешь как обычно обновлять свежий релиз, но теперь Типовой т.е. Про вариант.
И УСЁ!!!

----------


## ReeV66

> Базовая от ПРО отличается 1-програмными файлами, 2-структурой конфигурации. Эсли короче. то базовую запрещено менять при помощи конфигуратора самостоятельно - только накатывать обновления. Если хочешь остаться на в Базовом варианте, то просто обновляйся на последний доступный релиз, но Базовой версии. А если хочешь включить возможность изменения модулей конфигурации, то есть перейти на вариант ПРО тогда у тебя должны быть под рукой нормальные программные файлы платформы 27 релиза например. Открываешь свою конфу в конфигураторе, открываешь дерево конфигурации, она ругается что она Базовая, ты соглашаешься и после этого ничего не меняя сохраняешь её. Потом начинаешь как обычно обновлять свежий релиз, но теперь Типовой т.е. Про вариант.
> И УСЁ!!!


Вот только не понял, как понять какая у меня стоит конфигурация? Базовая или Про? В справке о программе у меня написано 1С предприятие 7.7 (7.70.027), Конфигурация Бухучет, редакция 4.5 (7.70.508), Информационная база: 1С бухгалтерия. Типовая.....
Я просто не особо шарю, так как не так давно вообще поставил прогу и только учусь на практике ведению бухгалтерии..

----------


## alex_phantom

> Вот только не понял


Если написано типовая - значит должна типо ПРО. Зайди в конфигуратор и открой дерево конфигурации, если не заругается, что изменения запрещены - значит точно ПРО.

----------


## ReeV66

> Если написано типовая - значит должна типо ПРО. Зайди в конфигуратор и открой дерево конфигурации, если не заругается, что изменения запрещены - значит точно ПРО.


в режиме конфигуратора я захожу в менюшку "конфигурация", а там в пункт "открыть конфигурацию" открывается дерево с константами, справочниками, документами и т.п. Ничего не ругается вроде, все тихо))
Значит у меня ПРО? Тогда теперь как мне правильно обновляться до 512?
на 508 сразу 512 ставить? И еще вопрос, сейчас с первого квартала вместо ЕСН, нужно платить страховые платежи, чтобы все это в программе появилось, что надо сделать? последние формы подгружать или обновлять конфигурацию?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Значит у меня ПРО?


Значит всё хорошо. Делай резервную копию и обновляй сразу на 512. Через меню "Конфигурация" пункт "объединение конфигураций".

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 33 секунды_



> последние формы подгружать или обновлять конфигурацию?


Конфигурацию однозначно обновлять, незабудь из папки нового релиза конфы переписать в каталог своей базы, папку ExtForms, а для полного комплекта найди последние регламентированные отчёты за первый квартал 2010 и подгрузи в отчётность.

----------


## yukhm

*alex_phantom*, не знаете ли Вы, как мне добиться, что бы 1С-бухгалтерия выводила мне новую форму баланса.? А то мой бухгалтер постоянно в налоговой вручную заполняет бананс, так как в программе стоит старая форма (см.мой пост №164).

----------


## ReeV66

> Конфигурацию однозначно обновлять, незабудь из папки нового релиза конфы переписать в каталог своей базы, папку ExtForms, а для полного комплекта найди последние регламентированные отчёты за первый квартал 2010 и подгрузи в отчётность.


Благодарю! так если я просто подгружу последнюю регламентированную отчетность, это будет лучше? и не надо будет переписывать папку ExtForms?

----------


## alex_phantom

> не надо будет переписывать папку ExtForms


Не факт, что в ExtForms самая свежая отчётность, там важны другие файлы. Нужно не саму папку переписать и заменить свою, а всё, что внутри её переписать в свою с заменой, иначе он затрёт вашу папку полностью, что не корректно. У вас там могут быть другие папки отчётности или внешние отчёты которых нет в обновлении, их терять не нужно. А отчётность квартальную лучше всётаки свежую загружать отдельно. А там кому как.

----------


## ReeV66

> Не факт, что в ExtForms самая свежая отчётность, там важны другие файлы. Нужно не саму папку переписать и заменить свою, а всё, что внутри её переписать в свою с заменой, иначе он затрёт вашу папку полностью, что не корректно. У вас там могут быть другие папки отчётности или внешние отчёты которых нет в обновлении, их терять не нужно. А отчётность квартальную лучше всётаки свежую загружать отдельно. А там кому как.


Только что обновил конфигурацию по инструкции которая прилагается в папке update, там в этой инструкции есть один пункт который меня смутил, и я его не стал выполнять на свой страх и риск. Вот он:
"13. Изменения в типовых операциях при обновлении автоматически не
    загружаются. Это необходимо сделать вручную. Для этого следует:
    - запустить программу в режиме 1С:Предприятие;
    - открыть список типовых операций (меню "Операции - Типовые операции");
    - загрузить исправления (меню "Действия - Загрузить").
    Типовые операции следует загружать из файла UPDATE\1SBDB\tmpltrns.tof."
Вот тут когда пытаешься загружаться типовыми операциями, программа выдает сообщения, что уже существуют данные типовые операции... Нужно их замещать? Ничего не потрется у меня? И нужно ли это вообще?

Остальное я по инструкции все выполнил, заменил старые формы и т.п.
Тут даже была отчетность за 1 кв 2010 года.
Кстати, в январе была добавка к отчетности с новой формой декларации по НДС, Она уже вшитая в 512 релизе в отчетности за 4 кв 2009 и 1 кв 2010

----------


## alex_phantom

> Нужно их замещать?


Я уже лет пять не видел бухгалтеров которые пользуются типовыми операциями, обычно все через документы работают, а операции шлёпают по большой нужде. Но кто его знает, что у вас. Так что можешь заменить, ничего страшного не случится, на учёт это никак не влияет. Лично я этого не делаю.

----------


## ReeV66

> Сообщение от ReeV66  
> что бы 1С-бухгалтерия выводила мне новую форму баланса


это не мое сообщение, про форму баланса))

Спасибо огромное за разхяснения!!

----------


## alex_phantom

> что бы 1С-бухгалтерия выводила мне новую форму баланса


Да Вам кажется там же и ответили. Для каждого квартала, каждого года существует свой комплект отчётности. Если Вам нужен годовой баланс за 2009 год, то достаточно загрузить свежие регламентированные отчёты за 4-й квартал 2009 года.
GENERAL 09q4005 от 04.02.2010 - http://extabit.com/file/28dgueau8tov4
Это ссылка для бухгалтерии. Если нужны отчёты для других конфигураций за разные  года и кварталы то ссылка в начале этой страницы, там есть всё.

----------


## yukhm

Дело в том, что я не силен в бухгалтерии как таковой, поэтому беру на веру слова своего бухгалтера, утверждающего, что в подгруженной мной еще пару недель назад регламентированной отчетности за 4 квартал 2009 года, ссылку на которую Вы мне и указали, находится старая форма баланса. Как я понял, каждый формируемый фирмой 1С комплект ежеквартальной регламентированной отчетности, содержит полный набор документов, в том числе и форму баланса. То есть, например, если условиться обозначить старую форму баланса как *БАЛАНС1* , а новую форму как *БАЛАНС2* и предположить, что с начала 2009 года действовала форма *БАЛАНС1*, а в середине второго квартала 2009 года по настоящее время стала действовать форма *БАЛАНС2*, то в комплекте регаментированной отчетности за первый квартал обязательно будет содержаться *БАЛАНС1*, а в комплекте за 2 квартал - *БАЛАНС2*, и отчетность за третий квартал и за четвертый тоже по отдельности будут содержать форму *БАЛАНС2*? Или форма *БАЛАНС2* будет только в комплекте отчетности за второй квартал? А за 3-ий и 4-ый квартал отчетность вообще не будет содержать форму баланса, так как форм не менялась? То есть если у меня будет установлен комплект регламентированной отчетности за 1 квартал, а за 2-ой я например не поставил, а сразу загрузил отчетность за 4-ый, какая форма баланса у меня будет стоять *БАЛАНС1* или *БАЛАНС2*? Как мне кажется, каждый комплект регламентированной отчетности не должен зависеть от других, должен быть самодостаточен, но кто знает, так ли это в действительности?

_Добавлено через 6 минут 26 секунд_
Кстати в ExtForms в каталоге за 4 квартал имеется "Шаблон машиночитаемой формы баланса" (файл с расширением TIF).

----------


## ArPlus

Каждый комплект полон и "самодостаточен" :)
Скорее всего, там действительно старая форма баланса. Для восбмерки они выпустили новую буквалбно на днях. Скорее всего для 7 еще не успели. Не кипишуй! Баланс сдавать до 28 марта!

А! Ну вот тебе новые отчеты в ветке:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10052&page=4
Качай! Надеюсь, там все уже есть!

----------


## alex_phantom

> Кстати в ExtForms в каталоге за 4 квартал имеется


В каждом квартале своя форма баланса. Но они могут и повторятся без изменений, но в каждой папке отчётности свой баланс. Если честно, то мне не один бухгалтер вопрос про несоответствие форм баланса не задавал, поэтому ничего не могу сказать про его актуальность.

----------


## Anita

Пожалуйста объясните, как установить:
Скачала 1с предприниматель, а setup не запускается:(
У меня XP  setup, со стоящим рядом  Internet Signup, не работает. ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## alexsmir

> Скачала 1с предприниматель, а setup не запускается


Вообще-то setup.exe должен запускаться. Повторюсь по действиям. Вы скачали архив, разархивировали, нашли DISK1, открыли и запустили setup.exe (в папке DISK1 несколько файлов setup).

_Добавлено через 12 минут 11 секунд_



> а сразу загрузил отчетность за 4-ый, какая форма баланса у меня будет стоять БАЛАНС1 или БАЛАНС2? Как мне кажется, каждый комплект регламентированной отчетности не должен зависеть от других, должен быть самодостаточен


Если форма баланса во втором квартале БАЛАНС2, то в четвертом тоже БАЛАНС2, если только за этот период не выйдет новая форма БАЛАНС3.
Но фирма 1С вносит изменения в формы отчетности только после вступления соответствующего приказа в силу (опубликования его в РГ). Как было с новой формой НДС. Приказ Минфина был в октябре, Минюст утвердил его в конце декабря, а опубликован был только числа 22 января с.г. Все стояли на ушах (в некоторых регионах налоговая отказывалась принимать декларацию по старой форме, хотя было даже письмо Минфина, о том что можно сдавать по старой форме).
Так, что если бух Вам говорит, что баланс нужно сдавать по новой форме (а ее нет), то пусть она даст дату опубликования приказа Минфина о вводе новой формы баланса.

----------


## Anita

> Вообще-то setup.exe должен запускаться. Повторюсь по действиям. Вы скачали архив, разархивировали, нашли DISK1, открыли и запустили setup.exe (в папке DISK1 несколько файлов setup).


Спасибо alexsmir, так и сделала. Грешу на SP3 или на 64-битную. Не знаете случайно как исправить можно?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Грешу на SP3 или на 64-битную


Не исправиете. Эти setup.exe только для 32-битных. Так, что устанавливайте на 32, потом копируйте к себе.

----------


## yking

Прошу помощи! Мне надо обновть конфигурацию в 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7 Как это сделать? НАчиная оо скачивания обновления и заканчивая тем, как всё сделать в 1С.
И еще вопросик. В скобках стоит ( полная или обновление). Что это значит?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Мне надо обновть конфигурацию


Если обновить, значит достаточно обновления.
1.Скачал.
2.Установил.
3.Прочитал файл Update.txt из каталога обновления.
4.Сделал как там написано.
(Это если нет серьёзных изменений в рабочей конфигурации)

----------


## Forbik

> А разве он не первым номером стал в 2010 году? Тогда нумерация должна быть правильной. Или вы вручную ввели номер? Значит запусти обработку перенумерации, только как у вас совпадут новые номера с распечатанными оригиналами документовИ?


Спасибо вопрос решен.

----------


## Intos

Добрый день

в 1с бух учёт 512 релиз при закрытии месяца  после формирования января месяца 2010г. не вычитаются  налоги №69.* по сотрудникам. Путь Журналы - Регламентированные документы - Закрытие месяца.

а именно вычеты по НДФЛ. Есть ли у кого-нибудь соображения по этому поводу?

----------


## alwol

Что-то произошло с печатью отчетов в PDF417.
Печатает только штрих-коды.
1С-Бухгалтерия 7.70.27, конфигурация 7.70.512.
Что делать?

----------


## yking

> Прошу помощи! Мне надо обновть конфигурацию в 1С Бухгалтерии 7.7 Как это сделать? НАчиная оо скачивания обновления и заканчивая тем, как всё сделать в 1С.
> И еще вопросик. В скобках стоит ( полная или обновление). Что это значит?


Уточняю. Последняя версия 7.70.508 Бухгалтерия базовая. Соответственно, ннужны версии с 509 по 512.
Скачала 509-ю . что дальше? Куда нажимать конкретно? Входить ли в какой-то файл, скаченный в папке? ИЛи уже в конфигуратор в 1С ?

----------


## Intos

> Уточняю. Последняя версия 7.70.508 Бухгалтерия базовая. Соответственно, ннужны версии с 509 по 512.
> Скачала 509-ю . что дальше? Куда нажимать конкретно? Входить ли в какой-то файл, скаченный в папке? ИЛи уже в конфигуратор в 1С ?


в каждом релизе есть файлик update.txt, там описан процесс обновления. И ещё 1 прежде чем обновлять конфиг. сделай архивную копию базы. без этого никуда, а также внимательно читай предупреждения программы.

----------


## yking

> в каждом релизе есть файлик update.txt, там описан процесс обновления. И ещё 1 прежде чем обновлять конфиг. сделай архивную копию базы. без этого никуда, а также внимательно читай предупреждения программы.


Скачала. Но когда я вхожу в эту папку скачанную, то там только 20 папок с названиями начиная с DISK1 и соответственно заканчивая DISK20.
 Никакого файла с таким именем там нет. Или может, я не там смотрю его?:blush:

----------


## SJ24

> Соответственно, ннужны версии с 509 по 512


Можно сразу обновить на 512

----------


## yking

> Можно сразу обновить на 512


 С удовольствием бы, но никак не получается пока.:blush:

----------


## Intos

Люди прошу помощи, не хочу спамить, но обратите внимание плз на пост №193 Очень надо решить проблемку :(

----------


## Viktam

Подскажите, пож-та, у меня есть 1 С 7.7 (сетевая версия) 7.70.020,бух. учет 4.5 7.70.496. Хочу ее обновить,при объединении конфигурации программа хочет md файл, то что я скачала (было написано обновление) exe файл. Как мне обновить программу?Спасибо

----------


## Jar

Подскажите пожалуйста. Почему не заполняется Индивидуальная карточка ОПС в УСН 164 релиз. отчет по НДФЛ создал по данному сотруднику.  Элемент с 2009 годом в справочнике "Карточка учета доходов и расходов создался". При формировании отчета в глобальном модуле стоит проверка в процедуре глСобратьДанныеДляЕСН() на пустое значение реквизита СписокПолейИндивидульнойК  арточки справочника ДоходовИРасходов. Элемент создается при формировании отчета 2НДФЛ и его сохранении. Но там нет кода по заполнению реквизита  СписокПолейИндивидульнойК  арточки . В чем проблема не могу понять. Может кто сталкивался ...

_Добавлено через 56 минут 31 секунду_
Спасибо разобрался сам. Из справочника Сотрудники формируем отчет за соответствующий год по НДФЛ сохраняем его идем  в отчет по ОПС все работает.

----------


## Intos

Всем привет

Вопрос: Есть 1с Торговля + Склад 7.70.928 в ней в меню (Документы-Прочие-Доверенность) нужно добавить "новую" печатную форму на ряду с М-2 и М-2а. В новой печатной форме как мне заявили должна отсутствовать: "Дата выдачи", "Срок действия" и № доверенности(т.к. это всё будет заполняться вручную). А так же в "Перечне товарн...." должно быть около 7 пустых строчек. Пожалуйста, кто в силах помочь отзовитесь.

Решено.

----------


## alexsmir

> бух. учет 4.5 7.70.496. Хочу ее обновить,при объединении конфигурации программа хочет md файл, то что я скачала (было написано обновление) exe файл.


скачайте полный релиз, разархивируйте, зайдите в папку Disk1, найдете Setap.exe, запустите, установите не обновление, а конфигурацию, там будет скомый md файл.
Перед обновлением конфигурации обязательно сделайте копию базы!!!

----------


## Viktam

Все получилось, правда ругался,когда загружала конфигурацию,что не является потомком,надеюсь база не рухнет через какое-то время:)

----------


## vp0969

Привет всем! У меня такой вопрос, может не в теме: скачала Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.70.016 от 05.08.2009. А сначала нужно поставить платформу 7.7, а потом уже ставить конфу? Или я чего то не понимаю? Может в какой нибудь ветке есть, ткните носом!

----------


## pevek

> Привет всем! У меня такой вопрос, может не в теме: скачала Рарус: Сельхозпредприятие. Бухгалтерский учет. ЕСХН 7.70.016 от 05.08.2009. А сначала нужно поставить платформу 7.7, а потом уже ставить конфу? Или я чего то не понимаю? Может в какой нибудь ветке есть, ткните носом!


1. Установка Платформы 7.7.
2. Установка конфигурации.
3. Подключить конфигурацию!!!
4. Запустить в монопольном режиме настроить программу и усё!

----------


## alexsmir

> Все получилось, правда ругался,когда загружала конфигурацию,что не является потомком,надеюсь база не рухнет через какое-то время


У Вас скорее всего была базовая бухгалтерия, а Вы обновлялись через типовую.
Скачайте базовую бух и на копии сделайте обновление. (соответствено сохранив еще копию базы)
База не рухнет, не бойтесь (7.7 что-бы сломать, надо очень сильно постараться)

----------


## yking

А Как узнать, что за бухгалтерия стоит? Базовая или проф?

----------


## Flachka35

http://depositfiles.com/files/vbh7k55y9 Думаю, поможет!

----------


## ildan

Подскажите, у меня бух. учет 4.5 7.70.507. Хочу обновить на 512, можно ли пропустить 508, 509, 510, 511? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Tanja_

> Подскажите, у меня бух. учет 4.5 7.70.507. Хочу обновить на 512, можно ли пропустить 508, 509, 510, 511? Заранее спасибо.


Да, конечно можно, только перед обновлением конфигурации обязательно сделайте копию своей базы!

----------


## pevek

> Подскажите, у меня бух. учет 4.5 7.70.507. Хочу обновить на 512, можно ли пропустить 508, 509, 510, 511? Заранее спасибо.


*Только желательно взять не обновление, а полный MD с установки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## vp0969

*pevek*, Здрасте! Установила платформу, поставила конфигурацию, а потом ошибка "Не найден ключ защиты" И что сделать? :confused:

----------


## pevek

> Не найден ключ защиты


Давай в ПМ или в этой теме есть платформа Универсальный инсталятор Unisetup (5.9 mb)!!!

----------


## yking

> скачайте полный релиз, разархивируйте, зайдите в папку Disk1, найдете Setap.exe, запустите, установите не обновление, а конфигурацию, там будет скомый md файл.
> Перед обновлением конфигурации обязательно сделайте копию базы!!!


Вопрос. При установке конфигурации просит путь установки этой конфигурации. Какой путь выбрать? Который автоматически дан или где установлена база1С? Если где база 1С, то какую папку конкретно выбирать.
Заранее спасибо за ответ

----------


## alexsmir

> Какой путь выбрать?


я обычно создаю папку (название номер релиза) туда и устанавливаю. А так не принципиально, главное не захламлять комп и знать где, что находится.

----------


## sklevs

Подскажите как обновить "календарь бухгалтера" за 2010 год? Заранее спасибо

----------


## alexsmir

> "календарь бухгалтера" за 2010 год


 есть папка Calendar в папке ExtForms последних релизов, при обновлении вы должные ее скоприровать в папку ExtForms вашей базы

----------


## yking

> я обычно создаю папку (название номер релиза) туда и устанавливаю. А так не принципиально, главное не захламлять комп и знать где, что находится.


Папку в любои иесте можно создать, как  понимаю? Не только в самой базе 1С?

----------


## Tacker

> Папку в любои иесте можно создать, как  понимаю? Не только в самой базе 1С?


Где угодно, в любом доступном месте, в т.ч. на сетевых дисках.
Например, создадим папку "1С конфигурации", в ней - "Бухгалтерия", "Торговля и Склад", "зарплата и Кадры" - и уже в них произведем установку соответствующих конфигураций.

Папка по умолчанию C:\Program Files\1Cv77\ - размещение платформы (его тоже можно изменить), конфигурации к этому месту не привязаны.

----------


## pevek

*Если у вас зависает при запуске 1С v 77 УСН релиз 167*
Данные с сайта
*Скрытый текст*В глобальном модуле есть такая процедура



******************************

Функция глКаталогОбработкиИнформа  ционныйБлок() Экспорт 
 Перем Размер,Атр,ВС,ВД,ВЗ,Расш;

 СписокКаталогов = СоздатьОбъект("СписокЗначе  ний");

 ТекКаталог = ФС.ТекКаталог(); 
 КаталогРегОтчетов = КаталогИБ()+"ExtForms";
 ФС.УстТекКаталог(КаталогРе  гОтчетов); 
 // Просмотр внешних обработок
 Файл = ФС.НайтиПервыйФайл("RpИИ.grp");
 Пока ПустаяСтрока(Файл) = 0 Цикл              
  Если (Файл <> "..") И (Файл <> ".") Тогда 
   ФГ=СоздатьОбъект("ФС");
   ФГ.АтрибутыФайла(Файл, Размер, Атр, ВС, ВД, ВЗ, Расш);
   Если Сред(Атр,4,1)<>"1" Тогда
    // ищем только каталоги
    Продолжить;
   КонецЕсли;
   СписокКаталогов.ДобавитьЗ  ачение(КаталогРегОтчетов+"  \"+Файл,);
  КонецЕсли;
  Файл = ФС.НайтиСледующийФайл();
 КонецЦикла;

 ФС.УстТекКаталог(ТекКатало  г);

 Если СписокКаталогов.РазмерСпи  ка()>0 Тогда
  СписокКаталогов.Сортирова  ь(1);
  Возврат СписокКаталогов.ПолучитьЗ  ачение(1);
 Иначе
     Возврат "";
 КонецЕсли;

КонецФункции // глКаталогОбработкиИнформа  ционныйБлок()

******************************

из текста процедуры видно, что она ищет все каталоги регламентированной отчетности по маске RpИИ.grp

внимание привлекает след. конструкция:

**********

Пока ПустаяСтрока(Файл) = 0 Цикл              
----

Если Сред(Атр,4,1)<>"1" Тогда
    // ищем только каталоги
    Продолжить;
 КонецЕсли;

**********

Т.е. если мы находим вместо каталога файл с таким наименованием, то уходим в бесконечный цикл, т.к. переход к следующему файлу осуществлен позже и мы зависаем на этом файле.

Перед     "Продолжить;" следовало бы написать

"Файл = ФС.НайтиСледующийФайл();"

Пути решения:

1) Поправить в конфигураторе глобальный модуль, дописав

"Файл = ФС.НайтиСледующийФайл();" в нужном месте:



**********

Пока ПустаяСтрока(Файл) = 0 Цикл              
----

Если Сред(Атр,4,1)<>"1" Тогда
    // ищем только каталоги

    Файл = ФС.НайтиСледующийФайл(); // Исправление
    Продолжить;
 КонецЕсли;

**********


Или

2) Удалить в каталоге "\Extforms\" файлы по маске RpИИ.grp (не каталоги!, а то останетесь без регламентированной отчетности)

Откуда эти файлы там взялись, мне неизвестно. Во всех случаях, когда возникала эта проблема у разных людей, находились такие файлы, которые имели размер 0 байт. Это не исключает того, что после удаления эти файлы могут появятся когда-нибудь там вновь и 1С снова зависнет. По идее этой маске должны соответствовать только каталоги с регламентированной отчетностью

----------


## yking

Еще вопрос. Установила последнюю конфигурацию, но  у меня неправильно считает зарплату ( человек работает с 05 .02, а считает как полный месяц), И по одному сотруднику программа не считае налоги с зарплаты. Кто может объяснить, в чем проблема? Чего не хватает или надо установить?

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Еще вопрос. Установила последнюю конфигурацию, но  у меня неправильно считает зарплату ( человек работает с 05 .02, а считает как полный месяц), И по одному сотруднику программа не считае налоги с зарплаты. Кто может объяснить, в чем проблема? Чего не хватает или надо установить?


А все документы оформлены по налогамИ? для ФСС же отдельный расчет....можно еще карточку сотра посмотреть там есть ввод данных по НДФЛ......А по первому случаю как принят на работу человек - по табелю или иначеИ?

----------


## pevek

*Зарплата + Кадры ошибки 294-го релиза*
тут

----------


## d5ce3e

В локалке стоят 3 ПК с *1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7*, базы 1С на одном из них, на всех 3-х установлена *Windows XP*. Вопрос - Простят подключить к базе 1С ноутбук с предустановленной *Windows 7*: кто делал, что там ожидает с порядком сортировки и кодовой страницей?

----------


## Suchov

> В локалке стоят 3 ПК с *1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7*, базы 1С на одном из них, на всех 3-х установлена *Windows XP*. Вопрос - Простят подключить к базе 1С ноутбук с предустановленной *Windows 7*: кто делал, что там ожидает с порядком сортировки и кодовой страницей?


Нужно создать файл OrdNoCHk.prm, можно пустой, записать в папку с базой и в папку с программой. Он отменяет контроль сортировки.

----------


## натусик

Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне установить последние обновление для 1С бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций 7.7ИИ

----------


## Stan-is-lav

> Подскажите пожалуйста, как мне установить последние обновление для 1С бухгалтерия для бюджетных организаций 7.7ИИ


Все очень просто скачиваешь обновление с ОФ-сайта и в конфигураторе делаешь объединение баз - только нужно учесть что там иной раз обновляются справочники - классификаторы - но это ты увидишь когда эску загрузишь - информационное окно надо внимательно прочитать))):D
Только не забудь сохранить базу...ато вдруг что слетит...всякое бывает!!!

----------


## мухоморчик

Други!! помогите !!!
....сорри если повтор..
прога торговля и склад 7.7 нужна для самообразования..курсы закончил...хочу дома тренироваться...
скачал архив...распаковал...встал на жесткий диск ...и все...никакогоярлыка на запуск проги нет..одни файлы и папки...
Операционка виста с сп2. 
че делатьИ
..спасибо.

----------


## Suchov

> прога торговля и склад 7.7 нужна для самообразования..курсы закончил...хочу дома тренироваться...
> скачал архив...распаковал...встал на жесткий диск


Ты скачал конфигурацию, а нужно еще к ней платформу.

----------


## мухоморчик

> Ты скачал конфигурацию, а нужно еще к ней платформу.


...и где ее здесь искатьИ:)
...помоги пожалуйста.

----------


## d5ce3e

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от d5ce3e Посмотреть сообщение
> В локалке стоят 3 ПК с 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7, базы 1С на одном из них, на всех 3-х установлена Windows XP. Вопрос - Простят подключить к базе 1С ноутбук с предустановленной Windows 7: кто делал, что там ожидает с порядком сортировки и кодовой страницей?
> Нужно создать файл OrdNoCHk.prm, можно пустой, записать в папку с базой и в папку с программой. Он отменяет контроль сортировки.


совсем не хочется отказываться от сортировки.

----------


## Alexerg

> ...и где ее здесь искатьИ:)
> ...помоги пожалуйста.


Смотри тут

----------


## Suchov

> совсем не хочется отказываться от сортировки.


Все будет работать как прежде, это официальное решение от разработчиков.

----------


## Denzelito

Господа Выручайте!
Не считаются налоги с ФОТ, причем за январь рассчитались нормально! за февраль только с одного сотрудника и то по непонятным формулам (короче неправильно)!
Вопрос похожий поднимался но ответа я так и не нашел! релизы и отчеты все обновил! и так все в 3 разных базах!!!! :confused:

----------


## Suchov

> Господа Выручайте!
> Не считаются налоги с ФОТ, причем за январь рассчитались нормально! за февраль только с одного сотрудника и то по непонятным формулам (короче неправильно)!
> Вопрос похожий поднимался но ответа я так и не нашел! релизы и отчеты все обновил! и так все в 3 разных базах!!!! :confused:


в январе какой релиз былИ C 01.01.2010 г. нужно делать документ не налоги с ФОТ, а расчет страховых взносов.

----------


## Olegapx

Здравствуйте. Как добавить колонки в справочнике номенклатура Основная цена и Основная цена приобретения. Данные виды цен я добавил в Справочники->Типы цен. Пробовал через конфигуратор в справочнике Номенклатура добавить в реквизитах эти цены, колонки появились, но суммы не показываются. Я полагаю эти реквизиты нужно привязать к Типам цен через модуль. Если знаете как это возможно сделать, ответьте, очень нужно. Конфиг. 512. Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Denzelito

> в январе какой релиз былИ C 01.01.2010 г. нужно делать документ не налоги с ФОТ, а расчет страховых взносов.


вроде бы 510
пробывал через расчет страховых взносов по каждому в отдельности -не считает! пришлось ручками добивать.
А когда сделал расчет по всем, то там полезло непонятное дело, сотрудники которые были уволены каким то чудом получили зарплату! но налоги не расчитались!!!

----------


## Suchov

> вроде бы 510


А конфигурация какая: Бухгалтерия или ЗиК? Если ЗиК то последний релиз 294. Его еще не ставил, но в 293 все нормально считает.

----------


## Denzelito

> А конфигурация какая: Бухгалтерия или ЗиК? Если ЗиК то последний релиз 294. Его еще не ставил, но в 293 все нормально считает.


Бухгалтерия

----------


## lenaonly

Обновила Комплексную до 495 и не считаются взносы в ФСС от НС! :(

----------


## Alexerg

> Обновила Комплексную до 495 и не считаются взносы в ФСС от НС! :(


Проверте в справочнике "Дополнительные проводки по расчету зарплаты". Там должна быть доп.проводка с кодом "ФСС_НС".

----------


## lenaonly

> Проверте в справочнике "Дополнительные проводки по расчету зарплаты". Там должна быть доп.проводка с кодом "ФСС_НС".


Она там как была так и осталась после обновления. От НС же ничего не поменялось!

----------


## Larco

Уважаемые 1с-цы!
Возникла проблема-может кто сталкивался.
На компе локальном WinXp SP3,стоит 1с 7.70.027 конфигурация Бухгалтерия 7.70.512.В один прекрасный момент вдруг при формировании 
регламентированных форм отчетности - например,Декларации по ЕСН за 2009 год, перестали нормально печататься штирхкоды.
Т.е. если печатешь с PDF417-на экране все как надо=на печати только PDf417 и чистый лист.При отключении печати PDF 417 - печатается нормально штирихкод+текст.
Перестановка штирихкодов ничего не дала.
раньше все было нормально.

Спасибо!

----------


## d5ce3e

> Люди подскажите как понять у меня УСН Базовая или Проф, не пойму какой из них новый релиз установить Баз или Проф


а прочитать в помощи о программе никак не получается? я вас удивлю -именно там написана информация о платформе и конфигурации :)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 22 секунды_



> Уважаемые 1с-цы!
> Возникла проблема-может кто сталкивался.
> На компе локальном WinXp SP3,стоит 1с 7.70.027 конфигурация Бухгалтерия 7.70.512.В один прекрасный момент вдруг при формированииСпасибо!


ну обновитесь для начала на 513-ую.

----------


## fantoms

Обновил отчетность (4 квартал 2009) для 7.7  
Закрываю итоги месяца не проходит по кредиту 20 счет за 2008 год, а за 2009 проходит.
Что может быть ?

----------


## d5ce3e

> Обновил отчетность (4 квартал 2009) для 7.7  
> Закрываю итоги месяца не проходит по кредиту 20 счет за 2008 год, а за 2009 проходит.
> Что может быть ?


А какое отношение по твоему имеет квартальная отчетность к регламентированной операции закрытия месяца?

----------


## sklevs

Подскажите как обновить "календарь бухгалтера" за 1квартал 2010 год? 
У кого есть прошу сброситьна почту sklevs@rambler.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## rodos

Подскажите как из 1С Бугалтерии (локалка)сделать выгрузку даннных в Зарплату и Кадры (локалка  пустая) Ходябы справочники  При попытке  сделать выгрузку через меню сервис пишет "Отсутствует  файл RAc4_Pr2.xml" Как решить проблему?

----------


## vova23rus

Отцы! проконсультируйте по «легальности» по.
Пришел на контору, устанавлена 1с Предприятие sql + эмулятор.
По документам куплено 
«1с Бухгалтерия 7.7, Сетевая, 1шт, ~10тр, покупалось в Ноябре 2005» 
Как правильно использовать эту версию!? 
По специфике работы идеально чтоб сошлось так: «15 рабочих мест, 1сервер в виде хранителя баз+ хасп, до 100 инф.баз - пока «типовая»
Перерыл весь инет так и нашол ответ, в саму 1с хер дозвонится.
Хочется избавится от колхоза, дирекция готова на разумное финансирование.

----------


## A_Y_A

Добрый день! НАдеюсь что пишу свой вопрос и он не останется без ответа! База УСН 7 доходы минус расходы. Организация занимается розничной торговлей, часть продукции идет через договор комиссии. Как настроить программу, что бы в книге дох и расх оплату она воспринимала не все, а только с наценки комиссии. ОЧень нужно понять. Спасибо

----------


## pevek

*Сервис iFolder приостановлен следователями 3-й ЧС ГСУ при ГУВД Москвы.*

*Скрытый текст*Сегодня, 17.03.2010 в помещении дата-центра, находящегося по адресу 2-ая ул. Энтузиастов д. 5, появились следователи из 3-й ЧС ГСУ при ГУВД Москвы. Они предъявили протокол о необходимости проведения оперативно-розыскных мероприятий с целью поиска улик, размещенных на сайте iFolder.ru

Администрация сервиса предложила сотрудникам оказать максимальное содействие в поиске и получении нужной информации, а также в установлении личности пользователя, который ее разместил. Однако сотрудники милиции отказались от любой помощи и попытались вывезти ВСЕ оборудование Агавы, размещенное в этом дата-центре, для проведения собственной экспертизы. В результате переговоров вывоз оборудования удалось предотвратить, но, к сожалению, в качестве «альтернативы» сотрудники МВД выключили и опечатали все сервера проекта iFolder, а также и другие сервера компании, не имеющие никакого отношения к проекту.

Компания Агава считает произошедшее беспрецедентным событием, которое ставит под угрозу и сомнение факт существования и развития любого бизнеса в Рунете. Мы намерены бороться и отстаивать интересы сервиса и его клиентов, а также заранее благодарим клиентов за информационную или любую другую помощь в этом деле.

----------


## PooBear

Мухоморчик, я бы на твоем месте, по хорошему, сделал бы копию релаьно работающей базы и тренировался бы н ней. На учебной нет половины функций, которые есть в настоящей. А еще лучше - скачай конфигурайию и делай как реальную фирму (мого возни с заполнением в конфигураторе, но пото можешь считать себя спецом).
А так, если тренировочный диск не адет тебе ярлыка - ппробуй еще раз установить и не пропусти сообщеня - Устанвиь я рлык на рабочий стол.

----------


## юлия якимова

Помогите плиз! База Бухгалтерия Проф релиз 513, организация на УСН доходы. Как сделать, чтобы программа считала ЕСН по шкале для УСН в 2010 г. Кто знает, помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Alexerg

> Помогите плиз! База Бухгалтерия Проф релиз 513, организация на УСН доходы. Как сделать, чтобы программа считала ЕСН по шкале для УСН в 2010 г. Кто знает, помогите пожалуйста!


Самое простое, что приходит в голову, это сменить релиз на УСН:D... Есть такой справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов"(Справочники - Налоги).

----------


## Olegapx

Обновился с 496 на 512 бух.7, после чего в разделе Справочники->Сотрудники, при выборе у сотрудника вкладки Налоги и отчисления и добавлении вида вычета, данных видов нет, список выскакивает и вместо видо только скобки - (). Подскажите, кто знает в чем проблема. Спасибо!

----------


## sasha79

Люди !!подскажите пожалуйста нужно поменять КБК по ЕСН в регламент.отчетах нажимаю на выбор КБК выходит или пустое значение или старый кбк.

----------


## Aspirine

Обновление 1С ТиС. Прошу совета специалистов.
1С ТиС платформа 025, конф. 936. Изменения в конфигурацию вносились. 
Хочу обновить конф. на 960. 
Вопрос: имеет ли смысл обновлять? Как правильно обновить ?
Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## SJ24

> Как правильно обновить ?
> Заранее всем спасибо.


Взять чистый (не правленный) релиз 936, сравнить с ним имеющуюся конфигурацию, внести все изменения в 960 релиз, а затем обновить

----------


## Aspirine

"Взять чистый (не правленный) релиз 936, сравнить с ним имеющуюся конфигурацию" - с этим все понятно.  А как "внести все изменения в 960 релиз, а затем обновить" ?
Т.е. установить 960, и затем внести в него все изменения ?
Тогда вопрос, как перенести все изменения?
Где можно посмотреть?

----------


## SJ24

> "Взять чистый (не правленный) релиз 936, сравнить с ним имеющуюся конфигурацию" - с этим все понятно.  А как "внести все изменения в 960 релиз, а затем обновить" ?
> Т.е. установить 960, и затем внести в него все изменения ?
> Тогда вопрос, как перенести все изменения?
> Где можно посмотреть?


В конфигураторе базы, которую надо обновить открываем "Конфигурация - объединение конфигураций", указываем не исправленный МД-файл 936 релиза, откроется окно "оъединение конфигураций", там покажутся все различия правленной базы от типовой. Затем открываем 960 релиз и вносим все выявленные изменения. Сохраняем 960 со всеми изменениями и обновляем на него.

----------


## reptiliya

вопрос. 
не обновлял 1 ску с год.. обновил до последнего релиза. после чего при попытке распечатать отчет по прибыли выдает ошибку 
TAXDOCPrt: Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (F:\......\EXTFORMS\RP09Q4.GRP\1151006_5.01000_И.  tif)
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.

чего с этим делать?

----------


## юлия якимова

> Самое простое, что приходит в голову, это сменить релиз на УСН:D... Есть такой справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов"(Справочники - Налоги).


Тогда подскажите пожалуйста на какой релиз УСН можно сменить 513 Проф без потерь. А справочник я смотрела, только без толку, она все-равно берет по шкале ОСН.

----------


## Darly

> Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (F:\......\EXTFORMS\RP09Q4.GRP\1151006_5.01000_И. tif)
> Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
> 
> чего с этим делать?


Добавить шаблон (Загрузить регламентированные отчеты или взять с сайта ГНИВЦ - http://www.gnivc.ru/Default.aspx?id=204)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 10 секунд_



> нужно поменять КБК по ЕСН в регламент.отчетах


В последней версии Регламентированных отчетов для Бухгалтерии 7.7 есть новые КБК.:)

----------


## aknyazhev

Господа, нужна ваша помощь

1) Нужна конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая, релиз нужен 160

2) Нужен либо кряк для Платформы 77 Базовой или рег номер и скан снижки, с которыми удастся запустить эту платформу. Мне всего на 5 минут, потом рубану.

Суть в следующем. У клиента есть база клиента Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая, релиз 160. Все легально. Платформа, тоже базовая (опять же, у клиента. У меня Проф). При обновлении usnb168 получаю конфигурацию Проф, релиз 168. Раз за разом. Обновляю по инструкции. Пробовал обновлять и с новой и с UPDATE. Пробовал даже и на релиз 163 обновить - результат один, получаю Проф вместо базовой.
Клиент приобретал Базовую, соответственно получившаяся база у него не работает.
У меня стоит Платформа 77 Проф. Легальная, все по честному. Пробовал с эмуляторов и Cетевую, и SQL - все одно, получаю Проф базу.

3) Как же мне обновить клиенту Упрощенку на 168 релиз, да еще и оставить ее Базовой?

Заранее благодарю. Уже отчаялся, если честно.

----------


## Darly

> при выборе у сотрудника вкладки Налоги и отчисления и добавлении вида вычета, данных видов нет, список выскакивает и вместо видо только скобки - ()


1. Причина - Возможно некорректно обновили.
Для начала можно попробовать Тестирование и исправление ИБ, если не поможет - Ставим полную конфигурацию последнего релиза, Сравнение и объединение.

----------


## Olegapx

*Darly*, спасибо, разобрался. Неправильно обновлял, сейчас нормально.

----------


## SJ24

> Господа, нужна ваша помощь
> 
> 1) Нужна конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая, релиз нужен 160
> 
> 2) Нужен либо кряк для Платформы 77 Базовой или рег номер и скан снижки, с которыми удастся запустить эту платформу. Мне всего на 5 минут, потом рубану.
> 
> Суть в следующем. У клиента есть база клиента Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая, релиз 160. Все легально. Платформа, тоже базовая (опять же, у клиента. У меня Проф). При обновлении usnb168 получаю конфигурацию Проф, релиз 168. Раз за разом. Обновляю по инструкции. Пробовал обновлять и с новой и с UPDATE. Пробовал даже и на релиз 163 обновить - результат один, получаю Проф вместо базовой.
> Клиент приобретал Базовую, соответственно получившаяся база у него не работает.
> У меня стоит Платформа 77 Проф. Легальная, все по честному. Пробовал с эмуляторов и Cетевую, и SQL - все одно, получаю Проф базу.
> ...


Тут утилитка, которая переводит из проф в базовую и обратно. 
Тут УСН базовая
Выбирай.

----------


## Alexerg

> Тогда подскажите пожалуйста на какой релиз УСН можно сменить 513 Проф без потерь. А справочник я смотрела, только без толку, она все-равно берет по шкале ОСН.


Релиз УСН последний 168 (выложен в соответствующей ветке).
По справочнику: Открываете справочник "Тарифы страховых взносов". На панели справочника находите кнопочку "История(F5)". Нажимаете её, выбираете нужный вам тариф, правите его и спокойно расчитываете налоги как в УСН.

_Добавлено через 7 минут 54 секунды_



> Господа, нужна ваша помощь
> 
> 1) Нужна конфигурация Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая, релиз нужен 160
> 
> 2) Нужен либо кряк для Платформы 77 Базовой или рег номер и скан снижки, с которыми удастся запустить эту платформу. Мне всего на 5 минут, потом рубану.
> 
> Суть в следующем. У клиента есть база клиента Упрощенная система налогообложения Базовая, релиз 160. Все легально. Платформа, тоже базовая (опять же, у клиента. У меня Проф). При обновлении usnb168 получаю конфигурацию Проф, релиз 168. Раз за разом. Обновляю по инструкции. Пробовал обновлять и с новой и с UPDATE. Пробовал даже и на релиз 163 обновить - результат один, получаю Проф вместо базовой.
> Клиент приобретал Базовую, соответственно получившаяся база у него не работает.
> У меня стоит Платформа 77 Проф. Легальная, все по честному. Пробовал с эмуляторов и Cетевую, и SQL - все одно, получаю Проф базу.
> ...


Вы, видимо, открываете конфигурацию в конфигураторе, чего делать нельзя. А обновлять нужно через "Загрузить измененную конфигурацию".

----------


## Azrail27

Добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, как изменить форму акта выполненных работИ?
Смысл в том, что не могу найти в конфигураторе АКТ, а там всего одну строку добавить надо :(
Кто-нить скажет, где его точно найти? :)
Платформа 27, конфа Типовая 513
Заранее спасибо

----------


## pevek

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите пожалуйста, как изменить форму акта выполненных работИ?
> Смысл в том, что не могу найти в конфигураторе АКТ, а там всего одну строку добавить надо 
> Кто-нить скажет, где его точно найти? 
> Платформа 27, конфа Типовая 513
> Заранее спасибо


Скопировать в папку ExtForms\PrnForms\ и зарегистрировать в сервис ---> Регистрация внешних печатных форм ----> Выбираем документ Оказание услуг ---> кнопка изменить -----> внести в список ну и т.д
Скачивай тут

Сам АКТ находится ---> Конфигурация ----> Документы ---->
---> Оказание услуг -----> Форма Документа -----> Таблица

----------


## aleecvbard

Добрый день!
Подскажите плиз кто нибудь разобрался с автоматическим заполнением Раздела 2.2 в Декларации для ПФР?

----------


## vovix

Здравствуйте!!! В УСН не расчитывает пенсионный, что нужно сделать? И ФОТ от несчастных случаев показывает только 9 руб на одного человека, что нужно добавить или изменить подскажите пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## lenaonly

> Здравствуйте!!! В УСН не расчитывает пенсионный, что нужно сделать? И ФОТ от несчастных случаев показывает только 9 руб на одного человека, что нужно добавить или изменить подскажите пожалуйста!!!!!


Обновить релиз. У меня в 168 все норм считает!

----------


## юлия якимова

> Добрый день!
> Подскажите плиз кто нибудь разобрался с автоматическим заполнением Раздела 2.2 в Декларации для ПФР?


Здравствуйте! Если вы имеете ввиду Декларацию за 2009 г., то если у вас проведена зарплата и проведено закрытие месяца, то заполняет автоматом по кнопке "Заполнить".

----------


## ЛенШ

Помогите!!!!! Уже релиз 514 базовой версии, а вычеты на сотрудников так и не считаются!!!!! Уже и январь, февраль удаляла и по новой перепроводила. Ничего. В демо версии все нормально считает (пробовала), сравнивала с рабочей - расхождений нет. Очень буду ждать ответа.

----------


## Keksoid

Всем привет поставил последнюю версию отчётности за 4-й квартал 2009 г. и 1-й квартал 2010 г. 
При просмотре декларации налога на прибыль выдаёт.
Формируется файл выгрузки...
Выгрузка: Прибыль (версия 5.01)
Выгружается декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций за период: 2009 г.
Вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ, данные за 2009 г.
Декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций:отсутствуют подразделы Раздел 1 (Подраздел 1.1, Подраздел 1.2, Подраздел 1.3) 2009 г. (вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ)
Декларация по налогу на прибыль организаций: отсутствуют данные за 2009 г. (вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ)
Форма не выгружена.
Отсутствует файл выгрузки.
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.

Кто сталкивался помогите разобраться 
Версия Бухгалтерии 7.70.472 (версия системы 7.70.025)

----------


## mil-len

> Обновить релиз. У меня в 168 все норм считает!



У меня 169 релиз и НЕ СЧИТАЕТ

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 49 секунд_
У меня УСН 169 релиз. При заполнении пенсионки за 1кв.10г. (формы РСВ-1 ПФР):
1. Не заполняется расчет автоматически (пишет  - Недостаточное число параметров передано при вызове функции/процедуры объекта);:eek:

2. На титульном листе не ставит ОГРНИП у предпринимателя (у организации ОГРН ставит):confused:

Кто уже разобрался - подскажите, плизз:):)

----------


## Fotinia59

У меня та же проблема с релиз 169 УСН. Помогите.Не заполняется автоматически и поэтому не выгружается в файл.

----------


## тоа

1. Что касается ОГРНИП то:
В глобальном модуле найдите процедуру глПолучитьДанные, в ней найдите строку 

ИначеЕсли Значение = "ОГРН" Тогда



и перед ней вставьте такой код: 

ИначеЕсли Значение = "ОГРНИП" Тогда
  Результат=Константа.ОГРН;
  Список.Установить( "ОГРНИП", СокрЛП( Результат ) );


2. Что касается УСН то:
вместо 

П000100014003 = БухИт.ОБ("69.21");

надо поставить

П000100014003 = БухИт.ДО("69.21");

----------


## mil-len

Спасибо!

----------


## ed55

Привет !
Прошу помочь. Торговля и склад 7.7. Розничный Магазин торгует 4 группами товаров(4 секции) Касса (ККМ) автономная одна. Каким образом можно получить информацию по продажам по каждой секции отдельно.
Благодорю

----------


## tanir

При обновлении релиза выскакивает "Удаленный вид субконто ДопСубконто используется в счете 201.01.2 план счетов ЕПСБУ"
или "Нет возможности удалить документ по которому существуют движения! РегистрацияБюджетногоОбяз  ательства"

Вопрос:Может ли 1С (через стандартное обновление в ручном режиме или через пакетный режим) обновить базу с нарушением?
А дальше ремонтировать и т.д.

----------


## Маквала

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно сделать, если при обновлении релиза не сохраняются метаданные, выскакивает окошко с надписью: в справочнике существуют записи, невозможно переподчинить справочник цены. Бухгалтерский учет, ред. 4.5 типовая конфигурация. Я знаю, что кто-то до меня вносил записи в конфигурацию, но может быть что-то можно сделать? заранее благодарна.

----------


## tanir

При обновлении релиза выскакивает "Удаленный вид субконто ДопСубконто используется в счете 201.01.2 план счетов ЕПСБУ"
или "Нет возможности удалить документ по которому существуют движения! РегистрацияБюджетногоОбяз  ательства"

Вопрос:Может ли 1С (через стандартное обновление в ручном режиме или через пакетный режим) обновить базу с нарушением?
А дальше ремонтировать и т.д.

----------


## Sally

Боюсь, что проблемы со сдачей баланса из бухгалтерии 7.7 имеются только у нас. Кто может подсказать, как получить из 1С новую форму баланса ( и форму #2 )?! Есть распоследний вариант отчетности от 1С - 1квартал 2010г., но там тоже форма не та. ( Может со шрифтами проблема? ) Очень нужна помощь!

----------


## nok

Добрый день многоуважаемые, не поможете с проблемой: 1С предприятие платформа 7.70.027 конфигурация "Бух. учет ред 4.5  (7.70.494)". Проблема такая, с февраля месяца налоги вдруг стали начисляться со знаком "-", суммы начисляются такие как и были, только знак поменялся. Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Tanja_

Добрый вечер, загрузила новую отчетность за первый квартал отчетность 4 ФСС открываю нажимаю заполнить выдает ошибку Если Метаданные.Перечисление("В  дыПлатежейВФонды").Значени  е("ПолученоОтНалоговогоОрг  ана").Выбран() = 1 Тогда
{D:\БАЗЫ 1С\УСН АПГРЕЙД\SSTDB\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\FSS4_1002  .ERT(1217)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (Значение) не могу понять что это значит:confused:

----------


## ArPlus

> Добрый день многоуважаемые, не поможете с проблемой: 1С предприятие платформа 7.70.027 конфигурация "Бух. учет ред 4.5 (7.70.494)". Проблема такая, с февраля месяца налоги вдруг стали начисляться со знаком "-", суммы начисляются такие как и были, только знак поменялся. Заранее большое спасибо!


 Для начала обнови конфу до актуального релиза...

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 19 секунд_



> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно сделать, если при обновлении релиза не сохраняются метаданные, выскакивает окошко с надписью: в справочнике существуют записи, невозможно переподчинить справочник цены. Бухгалтерский учет, ред. 4.5 типовая конфигурация. Я знаю, что кто-то до меня вносил записи в конфигурацию, но может быть что-то можно сделать? заранее благодарна.


 ИМХО, вернуться на типовую конфу. Или не обновляться вовсе. Ну или обновлять с учетом изменений, но это такой гемор...

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 0 секунд_



> Привет !
> Прошу помочь. Торговля и склад 7.7. Розничный Магазин торгует 4 группами товаров(4 секции) Касса (ККМ) автономная одна. Каким образом можно получить информацию по продажам по каждой секции отдельно.
> Благодорю


 Предполагаю, что можно отчет сделать по группе номенклатуры?

----------


## alwol

Добрый день, не поможете с проблемой: 
1С предприятие платформа 7.70.027 конфигурация "Бух. учет ред 4.5 (7.70.512)". Проблема такая, с января месяца не закрывается счет 26 (документом "закрытие месяца") только в суммах в корресподненции со счетов 69.
Остальные затраты, например со счетом 60 и 70, закрываются.
Реализация есть, система учета - ЕНВД.

----------


## Alexerg

> Добрый день, не поможете с проблемой: 
> 1С предприятие платформа 7.70.027 конфигурация "Бух. учет ред 4.5 (7.70.512)". Проблема такая, с января месяца не закрывается счет 26 (документом "закрытие месяца") только в суммах в корресподненции со счетов 69.
> Остальные затраты, например со счетом 60 и 70, закрываются.
> Реализация есть, система учета - ЕНВД.


Обновите релиз до Бух. 7.70.514

----------


## alwol

> Обновите релиз до Бух. 7.70.514


Обновил релиз до 7.70.514.
Переправел начислене ЗП и закрытие месяца.
Счет 26 (взносы в фонды) не закрылись!?

----------


## shoco

Здравствуйте! пожалуйста, помогите с обновлением конфигурации у меня 7.70.513. скачиваю файл с сайта zip. на раб. стол, достаю папку из зип.файла там написано disk 1.2. и т.д. а вот файл с названием 1Cv7,MD не могу найти чтоб обновить конфигурацию... помогите, плизззз

----------


## lenaonly

> Здравствуйте! пожалуйста, помогите с обновлением конфигурации у меня 7.70.513. скачиваю файл с сайта zip. на раб. стол, достаю папку из зип.файла там написано disk 1.2. и т.д. а вот файл с названием 1Cv7,MD не могу найти чтоб обновить конфигурацию... помогите, плизззз


Запусти setup из диск 1. Установи обновление в чистую папку, а потом оттуда возьмешь mdшник. И объединишь через Конфигуратор.:)

----------


## Tanja_

Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, очень нужно загрузила новую отчетность за первый квартал отчетность 4 ФСС открываю нажимаю заполнить выдает ошибку Если Метаданные.Перечисление("В  дыПлатежейВФонды").Значени  е("ПолученоОтНалоговогоОрг  ана").Выбран() = 1 Тогда
кто знает почему не работает отчет

----------


## Alexerg

> Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, очень нужно загрузила новую отчетность за первый квартал отчетность 4 ФСС открываю нажимаю заполнить выдает ошибку Если Метаданные.Перечисление("В  дыПлатежейВФонды").Значени  е("ПолученоОтНалоговогоОрг  ана").Выбран() = 1 Тогда
> кто знает почему не работает отчет


Воспользуйтесь этим

----------


## shoco

*lenaonly*, большое спасибо за помощь, получилось обновить конфигуратор. еще маленький вопросик: все обновилось и 1с все расписал по пунктам как все сделать по пунктам, есть такой пункт , 9. По окончании установки обновления новые или измененные внешние отчеты,
   и формы календаря бухгалтера располагаются в каталоге
   UPDATE\1SBDB\ExtForms. Данные отчеты и формы не входят
   в конфигурацию, поэтому для того, чтобы их обновить, содержимое данного
   каталога следует перенести в каталог ExtForms вашей информационной базы.
Это надо сделать так: с новой папки релиза 514, копирую полностью каталог ExtForms и вставляю в мой старый каталог  ExtForms, ту которую когда открываю базу 1С и прописывает путь? что должно измениться когда меняю эти  каталоги? 
И  еще вопросик, впервую очередь я обновила отчетность за 1 кв. а сейчас конфигуратор, ничего страшного из этот?

----------


## Pic_nic

:blush: Вышли реглам. отчеты за 1 квартал, с ФСС и страх. взносами в ПФ, как теперь заполнить эти формы в ЗиК (релиз 293). Раньше заходили в расчет платежей по ЕСН и от туда заполняли и декларации и выгружали все в налоговую, а теперь!И

----------


## MarinaSk

Бух 514, формы 10q1003,
при печати из титульного листа декларации по налогу на прибыль пишет:
TAXDOCPrt: Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (D:...\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\1151006_5.01000_И.tif)

ведь есть новый шаблон - 1151006_5.02000_06.tif почему же при печати цепляется старый шаблонИ? как исправить?


кстати,тоже самое и для ЕНВД...


вопрос решился: снесла и установила заново Печать НД с PDF417(3.0.9).msi

----------


## vokin

> _Добавлено через 9 минут 39 секунд_
> *kws*, Нужна регламентированная отчетность за 4 кв, но я не понимаю что выбрать 
> (PBOUL) 09q4001 от 16.12.2009 или (GENERAL) 10q1001 от 16.12.2009 ? В чем различие (PBOUL) 09q4001 от 16.12.2009 или (GENERAL) 10q1001 от 16.12.2009 ?
> 
> И как можно обновить отчетность в Зарплате и Кадры (7.7)




PBOUL - для конфигурации "Учет и отчетность предпринимателя"
GENERAL - для Бухгалтерии типовой.

Ечли тебе нужно для 4 кв. 2009 для Бухгалтерии, то тебе нужен 09q4007 GENERAL. ТОЛЬКО ЭТО НЕ ДЛЯ БЮДЖЕТНОЙ!!!

В Зарплате отчетность обновляется с релизом, последний 294, но там новшества связанные с 4 ФСС, и РСВ 1, еще не реализованны!

----------


## Fotinia59

скачала обновление 10q1004 от 6 апреля. Ошибки при открытии разделов формы РСВ-1. Пишет:Форма.ТекстЗаполнить  ЗиК.Видимость(ВидимостьЭле  ментов);
{D:\1С\ИП 1111111\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\RCV102.ERT(3025)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ТекстЗаполнитьЗиК). У меня УСН 7.7 релиз 169. Что делать ?
И при заполнении ФСС те же ошибки.

----------


## Alexerg

> скачала обновление 10q1004 от 6 апреля. Ошибки при открытии разделов формы РСВ-1. Пишет:Форма.ТекстЗаполнить  ЗиК.Видимость(ВидимостьЭле  ментов);
> {D:\1С\ИП 1111111\EXTFORMS\RP10Q1.GRP\RCV102.ERT(3025)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ТекстЗаполнитьЗиК). У меня УСН 7.7 релиз 169. Что делать ?
> И при заполнении ФСС те же ошибки.


Данная проблема лечится комментированием(//) этой строки в модуле документа.

----------


## Pic_nic

> В Зарплате отчетность обновляется с релизом, последний 294, но там новшества связанные с 4 ФСС, и РСВ 1, еще не реализованны!


Согласен, но уже вышел 295 релиз, и в нем уже все работает!:yes:

----------


## vokin

Да да, уже вышел, знаю!

----------


## timureiН

подскажите пож-та при обновлении базы ЗиК можно прыгать через релизы(сейчас чтоит ЗиК 293 хочу поставить 295)? Какие последствия могут быть?
и как правильно обновлять с файла БазЫ а не апдейта ЗиК

----------


## vokin

Можно! Ни каких последсвий не будет! Вторую часть вопроса не понял!

----------


## paranorm

> и как правильно обновлять с файла БазЫ а не апдейта ЗиК


Видимо имеется ввиду с установки? Надо просто запустить-обновленная конфигурация-будет создана папка update и на нее натравливать потом

----------


## timureiН

а регламентированные отчеты тоже без раздницы какие ставить (я имею ввиду можно взять последнюю и поставить или надо последовательно скачивать с самого первого)

----------


## Alexerg

> а регламентированные отчеты тоже без раздницы какие ставить (я имею ввиду можно взять последнюю и поставить или надо последовательно скачивать с самого первого)


Ставь последние для нужного квартала

----------


## timureiН

> Ставь последние для нужного квартала


я просто как то пробовал ставить сначало последний(09q4005_general поставил), смотрю у меня не все формы обновлены, пришлось все отчеты с первого переустанавливать............по  этому такой вопрос и задал...:)
может я чот неправильно делал, но вроде там все так просто(загрузить - указать место откуда)...вот....

----------


## Alexerg

> я просто как то пробовал ставить сначало последний(09q4005_general поставил), смотрю у меня не все формы обновлены, пришлось все отчеты с первого переустанавливать............по  этому такой вопрос и задал...:)
> может я чот неправильно делал, но вроде там все так просто(загрузить - указать место откуда)...вот....


Для 4 квартала последние 09q4007, для 1 квартала 10q1004

----------


## shoco

обновила сначала отчетность за 1 кв, потом конфигуратор, все работает, вот только на 26 счете пишет ЕСН начислен взнос. что надо сделать чтоб нормально все считало? а если заново обновлю отчетность что будет? спасибо

----------


## Azrail27

Добрый день. Суть вопроса: поставил отченность 1 квартала 2010 для УСН. Не могу обновить конфу, т.к. она правлена программером (добавлялись принципалы и т.д.). Надеюсь это не суть важно.
В общем, Фсс считает нормально, все поля заполняет, а Пенсионку, в частности РСВ-1 не заполняет вообще, т.е. пустые поля :(
Подскажите пожалуйста, что делать?

----------


## Aspirine

Как правильно обновить Торговлю и склад 770936 до 770960?
Вносились изменения.
Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## jkz_87

а где можно досталь дополнительные лицензии или кряки для увеличения числа рабочих мест

----------


## tanusha_kch83

Здравствуйте. Мне необходимо установить 1с 7.7. на компьютер, сама никогда этого не делала. Скачала платформу и конфигурацию 1С. Выложите пожалуйста, если есть, инструкцию по поэтапной установке или сами напишите. Очень нужно!!! Спасибо заранее.

----------


## d5ce3e

> Как правильно обновить Торговлю и склад 770936 до 770960?
> Вносились изменения.
> Заранее всем спасибо.


берешь торговлю-склад типовую конфигурацию 936, сравниваешь со своей, все изменения фиксируешь :) и затем вносишь их (изменения) в 960-ую и спокойно обновляешься.
если то, что я здесь написал вызывает вопросы - пригласи специалиста.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 49 секунд_



> Здравствуйте. Мне необходимо установить 1с 7.7. на компьютер, сама никогда этого не делала. Скачала платформу и конфигурацию 1С. Выложите пожалуйста, если есть, инструкцию по поэтапной установке или сами напишите. Очень нужно!!! Спасибо заранее.


ну раз скачала, то установи :) сначала платформу, потом конфигурацию.
какую инструкцию написать, как запускать программы? :eek:

----------


## Aspirine

[QUOTE=d5ce3e;49054]берешь торговлю-склад типовую конфигурацию 936, сравниваешь со своей, все изменения фиксируешь :) и затем вносишь их (изменения) в 960-ую и спокойно обновляешься.
если то, что я здесь написал вызывает вопросы - пригласи специалиста.

Спасибо. Так я уже попробовал. Очень много изменений было. В результате обновления много данных будет утеряно. Видимо придется работать со старой версией.
Спасибо.

----------


## mil-len

Пришла сегодня в налоговую сдавать баланс, а у меня не приняли, сказали, что вышла новая форма. А в отчетности 1кв.10г. - старая форма :confused: Если есть у когонить -- выложите пжжалуста.

----------


## mes.76

> Если по каким либо причинам 1С или друга программа не запускается в 7 версии винды можно воспользоваться виртуальной машиной и XPMod. Я таким образом запускаю 1С Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная для Украины. Версия 1 Предприятия 7.70.027. В принципе 1С запускается и без виртуальной машины с ХР но каждый раз менять кодовую страницу надоедает и заметил баг что не все документы проводятся.


Доброго дня, а Вы не могли бы дать ссылку на 1С Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная для Украины?

----------


## Log_in

подскажите пожалуйста условные обозначения для регламентированной отчетности в 7.7 для различных конфигураций, то что указано здесь , это исчерпывающий список?

----------


## Мирниал

Товарищи, подскажите кто знает - пытаюсь поставить обновление бухг. 7.70.514 типовую. У меня windows vista, 32-разр. на ноутбуке, платформа 1с 7.70.027, конфа 7.70.507. При начале установки, а именно копировании 1cv7.md выдает: "при копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. код ошибки fs.launchprocess".

----------


## demondsh

Не могу поставить Упрощенку(саму базу) на 7-ку винду!!! Кто что подскажет?

----------


## MiraMak

*mes.76*, в ЛС

----------


## Azrail27

Помогите пожалуйста!!
В конфигурации УСН с отчетностью за 1 квартал (даже с последней)
при формировании РСВ-1 не заполняются поля!
Есть у кого НОРМАЛЬНАЯ отчетность? Либо как поправить существующую?
P.S. Я не программист, просто пользоватьль.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Odin-666

А у кого нить есть диск ИТС за апрель 2010 года, что бы на ломанную 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия поставить?

----------


## Мирниал

> Товарищи, подскажите кто знает - пытаюсь поставить обновление бухг. 7.70.514 типовую. У меня windows vista, 32-разр. на ноутбуке, платформа 1с 7.70.027, конфа 7.70.507. При начале установки, а именно копировании 1cv7.md выдает: "при копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. код ошибки fs.launchprocess".


Ребята, неужели никто не поможет? Отчетность близко...

----------


## felixsteel

Доброго времени суток, господа!
Вопрос: Как очистить базу?

Пояснение: В наличии 7.7, установлен Рарус Общепит 1.5 для Украины (лицензия). База ведется с 2006 года, раздута до безобразия. Пытался ее очистить различными способами:
1. Архивация с выгрузкой справочников. Выгружает в архив, но саму базу не чистит.
2. Обработка документов. Помечаю на удаление документы (все). Помечается около 60000 документов, удаляються только около 20000, остальные удалить невозможно.
При анализе документов оказалось, что в них некоторые ТМЦ потеряли места хранения и их удалить нельзя.
3. Удаление вручную. Помечаю документ на удаление - без поблем удаляет. Но удалять 40000 документов вручную - бред...

Прошу консультации у уважаемых гуру... Уже готов ставить макрокомандер (поджимает время).

----------


## pevek

> Сообщение от Мирниал
> 
> 
> 				Товарищи, подскажите кто знает - пытаюсь поставить обновление бухг. 7.70.514 типовую. У меня windows vista, 32-разр. на ноутбуке, платформа 1с 7.70.027, конфа 7.70.507. При начале установки, а именно копировании 1cv7.md выдает: "при копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. код ошибки fs.launchprocess".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ребята, неужели никто не поможет? Отчетность близко...


*Установка 1С:Предприятие 7.7 на Windows Vista*
*Скрытый текст*Сразу следует отметить, что программы 1С версии 7.7 не ориентированы на использование с данной ОС, в тоже время существуют ряд приемов при помощью которых можно добиться корректной работы используемых конфигураций.

Разберем поэтапно процесс установки: 

1. Установка платформы 1С:Предприятие 7.7

При стандартной установки платформы с компакт диска на середине загрузки появляется окно с надписью «При копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. Код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS». 
Возможные пути решения возникшей проблемы: 
В момент когда индикатор полосы загрузки замирает, зайдите на вашем компьютере в «Центр управления сетями и общий доступ» (значок «текущие подключения» на панели задач) в открывшемся окне нажмите на иконку своего компьютера, так же можно щелкнуть по изображению сети или при подключенном Интернете на иконку «Интернета». 
При использовании Vista Home Premium возможно, что данный способ не подойдет, в этом случае откройте каталог с установочным диском, перейдите в папку с платформой (1СV77), далее каталог «DISK1» и щелкните по ярлычку setup.exe, полученный путь E:\1CV77\DISK1\setup.exe. Далее следуйте правилам стандартной установки.

2. Установка конфигурации:

Как правило информационная база устанавливается без особых трудностей, однако если возникнут проблемы при инсталляции с компакт диска, так же откройте каталог с установочным диском перейдите в папку «CONFIG» - «DISK1» - «setup.exe».

3. Установка драйвера защиты:

Вставьте ключ поставляемый с программой, в зависимости от вида поставляемого ключа в USB или LPT порт,. Зайдите на сайт компании Aladdin (aladdin.ru) меню Поддержка – Download, скачайте драйвер защиты «HASP4_driver_setup.zip», распакуйте полученный файл и установите драйвер. Необходимость данной операции возникает в результате несоответствия поставляемого драйвера вызываемого из меню «Пуск» -  «Программы» - «1С:Предприятие 7.7» - «Установка HASP Devise Driver» с системными требованиями ОС Windows Vista.

Откройте установленную информационную базу в режиме 1С:Предприятие, в случае появления сообщения «Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного», необходимо зайти в установленную базу в режиме «Конфигуратор» Перейти во меню «Администрирование» - «Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ» - «+ Текущая системная кодировка».

При сетевой установке компьютеры в которой имеют различные Операционные системы производится настройка 1С необходимо скопировать файлы Sdlsrv32.dll и Sdlsrv32.rll из папки «System32»  ОС Windows2000\2003\XP, и перенести их в каталог «System32» ОС Windows Vista, обновите платформу до 7.70.027 релиза, далее создайте файл с названием «OrdNoChk» расширением «prm» (OrdNoChk .prm) и перенесите его в корневую папку системы (папка - BIN) и корневую папку информационной базы. Следует отметить, что при применении данного метода возможны сбои при формировании отчетов и обновление 1С, т.к. «1С:Предприятие при работе использует возможности по сортировке обоих механизмов, и отключение проверки идентичности порядка в них может привести к неожиданному для пользователя порядку следования строк»


*Читать тут*

*По коду ошибки в поисковиках куча ссылок!!!*

----------


## Fotinia59

Упрощенка релиз 169. Сотрудница по апрель 2010 находилась по уходу за ребенком до 1.5 лет. В апреле увольняется с компенсацией за неиспользованный отпуск. Во время закрытия месяца начисляет взносы в ПФР почему-то с общей суммы начислений с января по апрель. Что делать?

----------


## shoco

всем привет! скажи пожалуйста, обновила отчетность за 1 квартал 2010 г, а вот 1,2,3 квартал 2009 у меня нет, а надо сдать уточненные декларации, если я  поставлю старый релиз и обновление отчетности по отдельности за 1,2,3 кв. у меня не полетит 4 кв 2009 и 1 кв. 2010? или как все можно сделать. спасибо :)

----------


## zas2004

> всем привет! скажи пожалуйста, обновила отчетность за 1 квартал 2010 г, а вот 1,2,3 квартал 2009 у меня нет, а надо сдать уточненные декларации, если я  поставлю старый релиз и обновление отчетности по отдельности за 1,2,3 кв. у меня не полетит 4 кв 2009 и 1 кв. 2010? или как все можно сделать. спасибо :)


Старый релиз ставить не надо, просто загружаеш отчеты за пропущенные кварталы и в них делаеш уточненки, ничего не полетит, т.к ваши отчеты хранятся в других файлах.

----------


## blatok

Ребята подскажите - весь извошкался! Уже негатив к 1с!
Стоит версия 7.7 релиз 514 и регламентированные отчеты за 1 квартал 2010 General_10q1006!
НЕ заполняется и НЕ стирается ПФР РСВ-1! Ну как быть-то с этим?!?!

----------


## Tisa

Кто нибудь стыковал портативный сканер штрих кодов CipherLAB dthcbb 8001 L с 1с Торговля и склад для Украины?Поделитесь опытом и обработкой...

----------


## ilgiz57

Помогите пожалуйста кто нибудь, в 1С 7.7 в конфигурации учет и отчетность предпринимателя версия 7.70.163.
Невозможно поменять страховую часть ПФР ставку с 20% на 8% с наемных работниковИ? 
Считает 14% процентов вместо 8% и 6% накопительныйИ?

----------


## timureiН

подскажите пож-та как сделать так чтобы в оборотке по счету (например по 10 счету) вместе с наименованием материала выводился код.

----------


## lenaonly

> подскажите пож-та как сделать так чтобы в оборотке по счету (например по 10 счету) вместе с наименованием материала выводился код.


Здесь 2 варианта, попробуйте.
http://depositfiles.com/files/96kuwvytv

----------


## 403399

Как в прайс лист добавить или сделать что бы печаталась информация из карточки товара из графы дополнительно, комментарий
http://picdump.ru/manage/38665713044595?key=1942767080

----------


## Natusya

Доброго времени суток! Ответьте пожалуйста "чайнику" платформа 1С. Предприятие 7.7 для России и Украины одинаковая? Прошу не смеяться. :)

----------


## timureiН

подскажите конфигурацию для стоматологии (учет клиентов, начиление з.п врачам завыполненные работы ит.п.)

----------


## AlexZander_D

Бухгалтера! Они сведут с ума ) Короче, решил я с УТ 10.3 перевести свою торговю на ТиС и возник вопрос. В УТ была такая штука, "Характеристики номенклатуры", которая очень мне помогала.
Смысл: Я покупаю тонер в упаковке 1 кг.(отрузка в шт.), а при заправке картриджа выставляя счет клиенту используя "Характеристики..." делал Тонер(упак./100 г.). Потом разукомплектация "большого брата" и всё было чудно и замечательно. А в ТиС я такого не увидел, что-то можете посоветовать?

----------


## ArPlus

Во вервых: смысл переводить УТ на ТиС?!
Во вторых: То что ты описываешь реализуется единицами измерений.

----------


## timureiН

подскажите пож-та есть возможность удалить сотрудника из зик со всеми начислениями, приказами, и всеми другими документами на него нажав одну кнопочку...:) ...может если есть обработку скиньте...:)...пасиб

----------


## ed55

Прошу помочь.
ТиС 7.7, Работа с ККМ, новый чек.
Для чего Номер секции(не активен)Как изменять номера секции?
Спасибо

----------


## Chomp

Подскажите, пожалуйста!!! Могу ли я обновить конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" платф. 7.70.025 релиз 7.70.469 до 7.70.514, без промежуточных обновлений и без обновления платформы? 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## AndreyKyiv07

> Доброго времени суток! Ответьте пожалуйста "чайнику" платформа 1С. Предприятие 7.7 для России и Украины одинаковая? Прошу не смеяться. :)


   Платформы одинаковые. На то они и платформы.. Отличаются конфигурации, учитывающие особенности бухучета в разных странах.

_Добавлено через 6 минут 46 секунд_



> Кто нибудь стыковал портативный сканер штрих кодов CipherLAB dthcbb 8001 L с 1с Торговля и склад для Украины?Поделитесь опытом и обработкой...


   Могу только присоединиться к вопросу..
   Сам не стал заморачиваться, организовал работу через файл выгрузки - выгружаю у текстовый файл номенклатуру из 1С, затем загружаю его стандратной утилитой на сканер. 

  После сканирования товара - выгружаю в другой тхт-файл заказ, а потом в 1с импортирую из тхт-файла... 

   Так что с интересом жду кто еще что ответит

_Добавлено через 30 секунд_



> Кто нибудь стыковал портативный сканер штрих кодов CipherLAB dthcbb 8001 L с 1с Торговля и склад для Украины?Поделитесь опытом и обработкой...


   Могу только присоединиться к вопросу..
   Сам не стал заморачиваться, организовал работу через файл выгрузки - выгружаю у текстовый файл номенклатуру из 1С, затем загружаю его стандратной утилитой на сканер. 

  После сканирования товара - выгружаю в другой тхт-файл заказ, а потом в 1с импортирую из тхт-файла... 

   Так что с интересом жду кто еще что ответит

----------


## Natusya

> Платформы одинаковые. На то они и платформы.. Отличаются конфигурации, учитывающие особенности бухучета в разных странах.


Спасибо,:yes: я так и думала, но все же хотела услышать специалистов.:)

----------


## d5ce3e

> Подскажите, пожалуйста!!! Могу ли я обновить конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" платф. 7.70.025 релиз 7.70.469 до 7.70.514, без промежуточных обновлений и без обновления платформы?
> Заранее спасибо!


обнови и узнаешь.

----------


## sishok

Где можно найти навейшую абработку для свёртки базы. Времеа прижимает. :)Пасиб...

----------


## Xamik

Добрый вечер.. Вопросик такого плана а существует ли какая либо конфигурациия для автосервиса ? в восьмёрке так точно есть,как я знаю

----------


## lenaonly

> Добрый вечер.. Вопросик такого плана а существует ли какая либо конфигурациия для автосервиса ? в восьмёрке так точно есть,как я знаю


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.php?t=10315
http://narod.ru/disk/21388814000/Rar...hasti.rar.html

----------


## ирина08

Установила Рарус:Общепит, при открытии программы пишет, что не найден ключ защиты и закрывается. Подскажите что делать? Где взять ключ?

----------


## r84573

Ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, как можно пользоваться конфигурацией бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственное предприятие на платформе 7.7.27 без ключа защиты? Платформа взломана и работает со всеми базами, но в этой просит ключ защиты!!!Помогите плиз..

----------


## alexeypp

Уважаемые одинэсовцы! Расскажите не ведающему: на моей машине стоит лицензионный winXP (SP3), при запуске обработки выгрузки в  бухгалтерию 1.6 из торговли склад 7.7 (версия 9.2 релиз старый - 7.70.926) выдается ошибка:

DOMDocument = Создать объект("Msxml2.DOMDocument.4.0");
{Обработка.ВыгрузкаДанныхВ  Бухгалтерию8.Форма.Модуль(88  86)}: Неудачная попытка создания объекта (Msxml2.DOMDocument.4.0)

Притом, что с машины коллеги (стоит не лицензионный winXP (SP2)) эта же обработка запускается и адекватно работает.

Подскажите, где мне искать причинуИИ (наверное стоит заметить, что сама по себе платформа 1с 7.7 у нас полностью идентична и устанавливалась с одного дистрибутива).

И еще вопрос: существуют ли правила выгрузки для универсальной обработки выгрузки и загрузки в формате xml для выгрузки из торговли склад 9.2 в восьмую бухгалтерию (версия конфигурации 2.0.12.2). Если у кого-нибудь есть, буду признателен, если поделитесь :)

----------


## RubikJan

Уважаемые! Доброго дня или вечара.
Хотел бы предложить самописную конфигурацию на базе 7.7.
1С: Патологоанатом. 7.70.114

или подскажите в какой ветке могу разместить информацию..
спасибо.

----------


## Elena_gp

Привет. 
Кто-нибудь сталкивался с учетом возвратной тары в 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад

----------


## kostya123

Есть проблема. В конфигурации УСН, не возможно добавлять новый вид товара. Иконка не подсвечена. Можно только редактировать старый. Что это может быть и как правится?

----------


## Fotinia59

Скачала реглам отч за 2 квартал 2010 г .При формировании Формы РСВ-1 ПФР в УСН 7.7 выдается ошибка при заполнении страницы 2 .(Если ((ВР.ПФР = 1) или (ВР.ЕСН_ФСС = 1) или (ВР.ЕСН_ФОМС = 1)) и (ВР.ВидДохода.Код <> "2300") Тогда //кроме больничных
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CУСН\111111\EXTFORMS\RP10Q2.GRP\ESN_GET.  ERT(746)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ПФР)
Пока НомерЗначения < СписокСотрудников.РазмерС  иска() Цикл
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1CУСН\111111\EXTFORMS\RP10Q2.GRP\RCV102.E  RT(3561)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (РазмерСписка)). Что делать?

----------


## Alexerg

Скопируйте *это* в папку с отчётностью(Rp10q2.grp) и будет вам счастье... 1Совцы,  как всегда, напортачили.

----------


## Maxpro

Добрый день,вечер. Подскажите пожалуйста, в счетах не встает имя заказчика и плательщика...Что с этим делать....В ручную не хочется забивать...

----------


## tatieli

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

как скачать для предпринимателя 7 70 163 декларации ндфл за 2009 год

----------


## alians2007

Как в отчете "Обороты счета (Главная книга)" получить развернутое сальдо по АП счетам?

----------


## Expertoff

Народ, стоит 1с 7.7 Бухучет 4.5, надо сформировать книгу расходов и доходов но не могу найти где это делается. напишите пожалуйста кто знает где она?

----------


## Lex68

Зайди в систему с правами администратора и все у тебя получится

----------


## ЕленаСамара

Люди добрые,помогите!!!
Как обновить релиз с 7.70.297 на 7.70.298 программы ЗИК (7-ка)?
Пишет ошибку "Системная ошибка":Подсистема Win16е может войти в защищенный режим, DOSX.EXE должен присутствовать в AVTOEXEC.NT,а путь к нему-в РАТН.

Скажите,что сделать? Простите пожилую "чайницу"

Спаси Бог за ответ!!!

----------


## 9689148

Доброго времени суток! Скиньте, плииз, ссылку на полную отчетность за 2 кв. 2010г.

----------


## Pozitiv_Shmel

При заполнении адреса в формате ИФНС происходит следующая проблема: выбирается город, далее выбирается район, после чего пропадает, выставленный ранее город и не проставляется индекс. В формате ручного заполнения всё остаётся.

Пытался переустановить КЛАДР. Не помогло.
Помогите, люди добрые! :confused:

----------


## 9689148

> Доброго времени суток! Скиньте, плииз, ссылку на полную отчетность за 2 кв. 2010г.


нашел,  http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=1#1 *но не работает*
Не обнаружен файл C:\1SBDB\ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
Процесс загрузки приостановлен!

----------


## sam24

Здравствуйте,кто нибудь может рассказать как можно слить 10 бюджетных учреждений в 1 конфигурацию без потерь,глюковИ?Образовалас  ь централизованная бухг-я,и есть базы школ и садиков все 7.7 бюджет 640 релиз

----------


## Uka2010

> нашел,  http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=1#1 *но не работает*
> Не обнаружен файл C:\1SBDB\ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
> Процесс загрузки приостановлен!


У меня тоже самое, уже разные варианты пробовала исправить, не получается.

----------


## =SER=

Добрый день!!!
Скажите пожалуйста что и откуда надо скачать чтоб обновить бюджетный план счетов? 
у меня стоит 1С 7.7 Бюджет 6.1  635 и нету счетов 303.10, 303.11 и.тд.

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
помогите...:eek:

----------


## darkxxx

может у кого нибудь есть обработка удаления записи регистров из произвольной конфигурации 7.7 , ситуация такая Конфигурации Астор Торговая Сеть 5.0 в регистре ПартииНаличие Висят отрицательные остатки на момент начала работы базы без принадлежности к какой либо фирме без документов регистраторов, тестирования и исправления не помогают пересчет итогов тоже, если кто либо выложит такую обработку буду очень признателен...

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

Подскажите плиз, обновил бухгалтерию на 7.70.515, после обновления в ОСВ по счету 10 в отчете не стал показываться инвентарный номер материала, а в старой базе показывался.....что сделать?

----------


## Polis6

отчеты РСВ1 (отчётность актуальня есссесно) не проходят проверку их новой программы пфр (CheckXml-UFA с сайта) что то там с именем файла косяк. Чо делать?! Кто победил?!

----------


## dorofeevs

Подскажите что делать, обновил ЗИК на 298, в течении полугодия страховые взносы по сотрудникам начислялись, а в новой базе отчет Расчет страховых взносов и карточки учета по страховым взносам показываю только базу, что надо сделать, чтобы они заполнялись?

----------


## Солнечная

Проверьте, документы -> журнал расчета страховых взносов - проведены ли они?
Вообще-то, не мешало бы резервную копию восстановить, если  вы делали и по-новой обновить, что-то криво обновление легко явно.. правда, если изначально СВ не только начислялись, но и рассчитывались)

Кстати, заметила, что  в карточках учета СВ, если делать по всем сразу, попадают  абсолютно все сотрудники, даже уволены в лохматом году)

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 17 секунд_



> Здравствуйте,кто нибудь может рассказать как можно слить 10 бюджетных учреждений в 1 конфигурацию без потерь,глюковИ?Образовалас  ь централизованная бухг-я,и есть базы школ и садиков все 7.7 бюджет 640 релиз


А разве 7-ка поддерживает несколько юрлиц? Если не ошибаюсь, такое возможно в 8-ке. У самой централизованная бухгалтерия - маюсь с кучей баз, но на 8-ку пока не могу уговорить перейти.

----------


## sam24

Вот что ответили на другом форуме Без потерь и глюков не получится. Так что задача, в-принципе нерешаема.
И не важно, что там с аналитиками в-справочниках, насколько они сопоставимы в 10-ти базах.
Архитектура (читай - структура) бюджетки 7 сделана топорно, без слёз не взглянешь.

Думаю, вариантов мало, а в бюджетной сфере цена ошибки колоссальна.

Единственный вариант - сливать справочники каждой фирмы под свой префикс и в свою группу первого уровня, назначать многофирменный учёт и тащить проводки операциями (бухсправками) за прошедший период с разделителем учёта. После этого сверить остатки и обороты силами централизованной бухгалтерии.

----------


## dorofeevs

> Проверьте, документы -> журнал расчета страховых взносов - проведены ли они?
> Вообще-то, не мешало бы резервную копию восстановить, если  вы делали и по-новой обновить, что-то криво обновление легко явно.. правда, если изначально СВ не только начислялись, но и рассчитывались)
> 
> Кстати, заметила, что  в карточках учета СВ, если делать по всем сразу, попадают  абсолютно все сотрудники, даже уволены в лохматом году)
> 
> _Добавлено через 2 минуты 17 секунд_
> 
> 
> А разве 7-ка поддерживает несколько юрлиц? Если не ошибаюсь, такое возможно в 8-ке. У самой централизованная бухгалтерия - маюсь с кучей баз, но на 8-ку пока не могу уговорить перейти.


А вообще что надо заполнить, чтобы правильно начислялись страховые взносы и соответственно заполнялся отчет, ведь в предидущей версии таких документов не было?

----------


## Солнечная

хм...  вообще-то, с начала года эти документы уже.
вместо документа "начисление налогов с ФОТ" - "начисление страховых взносов". Далее, как с начислением с фот -  я не знаю, как Вы делали раньше, я не пользуюсь расчетчиков зарплаты, а открываю  журнал расчета страховых взносов и там провожу все.
Если не будут проведены начисления страховых взносов, естественно, в отчетах будет указана только база (из начисления зп), а начисленных взносов не будет.
Т.е. все абсолютно по аналогии, как раньше были налоги с ФОТ.

----------


## ирина08

Помогите советом, обновили 1С:Предприятие до 7.70.516 и теперь не считает страховые взносы. Что делать?

----------


## Солнечная

Суббота же, даже главбухам необходим отдых)))  я раньше понедельника даже не прикоснусь к 1С)
Кстати, не знаю даже, откуда в соседней ветке взяли 516 релиз -  на сайте 1С его даже в тесте нет.... может стоит дождаться официального релиза?)

----------


## ирина08

Да, я снова вернула 515 и все встало на свои места, а то просто ужас, все взносы на ОПС с начала года пропали. Жуть!!!

----------


## gfulk

> Да, я снова вернула 515 и все встало на свои места, а то просто ужас, все взносы на ОПС с начала года пропали. Жуть!!!


Если Вы не перепроводили Закрытия месяца, то, скорее всего, проблема только в отчете

----------


## Pozitiv_Shmel

Подскажите, где скачать регламентированную отчётность за II  квартал?

----------


## gfulk

> Подскажите, где скачать регламентированную отчётность за II  квартал?


В соседней ветке. Только смотрите внимательнее, отделяйте, так сказать, агнцев от козлищ, зерна от плевел...

----------


## mdv67

Перепроведение документов должно уничтожить проводки? Я этого не знал:)
У меня такая же ситуация. Обновил с 504 на 516 и все . Проведение Закрытий не формирует проводок . Обновил до 515 все нормально.Это или косяк, что вероятнее всего ,или я чего то не понимаю.

----------


## Солнечная

Как вы обновляли?
Не всегда стоит доверять описанию обновления в update.txt - как пример, в 516 "...3. Вызовите режим загрузки измененной конфигурации, для этого в меню "Конфигурация" выберите пункт "Загрузить измененную конфигурацию"." - если  вы так обновляли, то все понятно.
Я делала объединением - все проводки на месте, все нормально фунциклирует.

Кстати, может ещё дело быть  в не правильном 516 релизе, он должен быть от 12.07.2010

----------


## mdv67

> ак вы обновляли?
> Не всегда стоит доверять описанию обновления в update.txt - как пример, в 516 "...3. Вызовите режим загрузки измененной конфигурации, для этого в меню "Конфигурация" выберите пункт "Загрузить измененную конфигурацию"." - если  вы так обновляли, то все понятно.
> Я делала объединением - все проводки на месте, все нормально фунциклирует.


Перепроведите Закрытие месяца и напишите что получилось

_Добавлено через 9 минут 16 секунд_
Нашел. В ГМ надо менять условие в 12507 строке можно на старое и добавить 1010. т.е
Если ((ВР.ПФР = 0) и (ВР.ЕСН_ФСС = 0) И (ВР.ЕСН_ФОМС = 0)) и (ВР.ВидДохода.Код < > " 2300 ") И (Найти(" 4000,4600,3010,3020,2800,2900,2400,2640,1010 ",ВР.ВидДохода.Код) = 0)  //кроме больничных и "не объектов"
Тот же косяк и в УСН только другая строка

----------


## groozzz

добрый день. После скачивания регламентированных форм отчетности из соседней  ветки(бюджетная отчетность) для конфигурации Буцхгалтерский учет(базовая, 4.5) не проводит расчеты для ПФ(расчет страховых взносов и т.д.). В таблице заполняет несколько полей, остальные оставляет с нулями. 
Сам я человек далекий от бухгалтерии, потому прошу подсказать: это ошибка программная или бухгалтерская? если бухгалтер что-то упустил - прошу подсказать что именно.(хотя б примерно).

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## gfulk

> добрый день. После скачивания регламентированных форм отчетности из соседней  ветки(бюджетная отчетность) для конфигурации Буцхгалтерский учет(базовая, 4.5) не проводит расчеты для ПФ(расчет страховых взносов и т.д.). В таблице заполняет несколько полей, остальные оставляет с нулями. 
> Сам я человек далекий от бухгалтерии, потому прошу подсказать: это ошибка программная или бухгалтерская? если бухгалтер что-то упустил - прошу подсказать что именно.(хотя б примерно).
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


Обновитесь до последнего (нетестового) релиза. Его можно взять в соседней ветке.

_Добавлено через 8 минут 2 секунды_
Скажите, при чем тут бюджетная отчетность и редакция 4.5?

----------


## groozzz

ну просто все сведения решил дать сразу, мало ли. А Бюджетная отчетность (сами формы отчетов) разве не для бухгалтерии? Насколько я помню - из регламентированных форм отчетности там для УСН и для бюджетной бухгалтерии есть, разве нет?

----------


## El_Barto

> Перепроведите Закрытие месяца и напишите что получилось
> 
> _Добавлено через 9 минут 16 секунд_
> Нашел. В ГМ надо менять условие в 12507 строке можно на старое и добавить 1010. т.е
> Если ((ВР.ПФР = 0) и (ВР.ЕСН_ФСС = 0) И (ВР.ЕСН_ФОМС = 0)) и (ВР.ВидДохода.Код < > " 2300 ") И (Найти(" 4000,4600,3010,3020,2800,2900,2400,2640,1010 ",ВР.ВидДохода.Код) = 0)  //кроме больничных и "не объектов"
> Тот же косяк и в УСН только другая строка


Обновил конфигу USN до 171 релиза, скаченного с сайта 1С,
после обновления, считает циферки по форме СЗВ-6 - но ругается что нет стажа за выбранный период. Всё перепровели по нескольку раз. Ошибка всё равно выскакивает - не видит стаж с начала 2010 года.

где капать и в чем проблема?

----------


## mdv67

> новил конфигу USN до 171 релиза, скаченного с сайта 1С,
> после обновления, считает циферки по форме СЗВ-6 - но ругается что нет стажа за выбранный период. Всё перепровели по нескольку раз. Ошибка всё равно выскакивает - не видит стаж с начала 2010 года.
> 
> где капать и в чем проблема?


Персонифицированый учет? Тогда надо в спр сотр форма списка нажать кнопку "Доходы" и выбрать форму для ввода стажа сотруднику после этого все О.К

----------


## Alexerg

> Персонифицированый учет? Тогда надо в спр сотр форма списка нажать кнопку "Доходы" и выбрать форму для ввода стажа сотруднику после этого все О.К


Не помогает. Справочник стажа, по-прежнему, пустой.

----------


## Azrail27

Таже история с собщей конфигурацией после обновлений от12 числа. при попытке заполнения пишет на любого сотрудника, что нет стажа... :(

----------


## mdv67

Нажать кнопку доходы -Персонифицироваанный учет ПФР(ввод свединий о стаже)-руками поставить номер строки 1 --Дата нач периода  к примеру 01.01.2010 по 30.06.2010- записать на том все. должно получится. Успеха

----------


## Azrail27

> Нажать кнопку доходы -Персонифицироваанный учет ПФР(ввод свединий о стаже)-руками поставить номер строки 1 --Дата нач периода  к примеру 01.01.2010 по 30.06.2010- записать на том все. должно получится. Успеха


Все получилось. Изначально не до конца понял, где и что прописать. Огромное спасибо еще раз.

----------


## marii

> Скопируйте это в папку с отчётностью(Rp10q2.grp) и будет вам счастье... 1Совцы, как всегда, напортачили.


а можно вот это через другой сайт выложить? т.к. от сюда скачать у мения не получается! а очень нужно!

----------


## Alexerg

> а можно вот это через другой сайт выложить? т.к. от сюда скачать у мения не получается! а очень нужно!


Оно уже не актуально, вышли формы уже исправленные(10q2002)

----------


## marii

спасибо! отчетность помогла!! =)

----------


## groozzz

Народ, спасайте! 
После обновлений(во всяком случае как будет списано на меня в случае чего), пропали все галочки "включить в книгу покупок"  и собственно поэтому сама книга покупок не формируется. 
1.jpg

2.jpg


из-за чего это может бытьИИ
Что делатьИ?

----------


## suvig

groozzz, со старой версии обновлялись?
видимость флажка зависит от параметра Договора "Использовать документы по договору для автоматического формирования книги покупок..."

----------


## groozzz

с 513й на 514ю и далее на 515ю. Вчера обновился на 516ю, но видимо сбой произошел где-то в промежутке 513-514, 514-515. Бекапа базы конечно же не осталось...
(Бухгалтерия)



> видимость флажка зависит от параметра Договора "Использовать документы по договору для автоматического формирования книги покупок..."


прошу простить неосведомленность, но где этот параметр находится?
после его изменения галочки конечно же на место не вернутся?

----------


## suvig

не помню как было в 513...
а параметр увидите, когда откроете "основной договор"
можно жмакнуть на кнопку "О" рядом с договором
Если договор на "Автомате", то в конце месяца такие доки попадут в документ "Формирование книги покупок"

----------


## groozzz

так а данные восстановятся? провордить все документы с 2006 года не самая заманчивая перспектива...

----------


## suvig

посмотрел 513
там уже была та же картина
подозреваю, что ваша конфигурация была доработана, чтобы бухи зачем-то могли и таким образом проталкивать СФ в книгу покупок
восстановите копию (вы же ее сделали перед обновлением И) и посмотрите

----------


## groozzz

в том-то и дело, что копия 513й версии некорректно восстанавливается. половина полей утеряны, вместо них "объект не найден". Посмотрел - были потеряны все справочники и константы некоторые. Почему - неизвестно. Заархивирована была целиком дирректория конфигурации. Но это неважно, загрузил отдельно справочники, восстановил константы - все равно поля не восстановились, то есть их надо выбирать вручную.. Итого пошел по пути с меньшими трудностями - взял 515й релиз и спросил здесь о проблеме. Самое странное что сброс вроде как произошел только в одной базе из трех, хотя все три базы - одна и та же конфигурация.

----------


## suvig

ну что сказать...
пришло время пригласить специалиста
да стопудово конфа была изменена

----------


## groozzz

хм... а почему только одна база сбросилась тогда? и почему в инструкции по обновлению никакой информации об этом не было?

----------


## suvig

хз
на типовые все встало без проблем
а инструкции тоже пишутся для типовых

----------


## groozzz

ну да, у нас тут базовые...
и еще вопрос... Возможно тот бекап испорченный все-таки восстановить? Ведь справочники подгрузили, константы заполнили, почему в самих полях покупок/продаж и не тольнко всё осталось сброшено? Реально это как-то пересобрать с верными данными?

----------


## suvig

простите, но после фразы "Ведь справочники подгрузили, константы заполнили..." не знаю что сказать
это не бэкап, это .... 
короче, вызывайте специалиста
надо смотреть, на пальцах Вы здесь уже вряд ли все объясните

----------


## groozzz

сам не понимаю почему он не встал... этот бекап еще до меня делали, я и понадеялся, что всё нормально.. Может быть что-то при архивации потерялось...

----------


## mdv67

победить можно.
1 Если есть бэкап близкий. 2.Усли есть обработка "подбор" или "замена значений". 3 есть распечатаная и подшитая первичка. 4 желание и не много времени

----------


## groozzz

в общем бекап восстановили. Теперь проблема в следующем: при попытке обновить с 514 до 515й версии релиза в списке изменений в структуре информации выдает "обработка проводок", в связи с чем все галочки после обновления слетают. Можно ли как-то обновить с сохранением данных? Или обновить с 514 на 516? в общем нужно чтоб галочки не слетали..

----------


## suvig

обновиться можно и на 516 сразу
но сначала посмотрите чем отличается ваша конфигурация от типовой
может сами изменили план счетов? какие документы доработаны?
с типовой 514 на типовую 515 (516) изменений Плана счетов нет, а значит, и не может быть обработки проводок 
это какие-то ваши изменения
вопрос, какие?
выложите скриншот изменений (в виде дерева) при объединении конфигураций

----------


## groozzz

только завтра... насколько я знаю - ничего не меняли.. причем такое замечено на 2х базах.

----------


## Pic_nic

В УСН (172), в авансовом отчете указываю принять к НУ, со счета 26, или 44.3 (доп. услуги за налик) все проводиться а суммы в книгу не попадают, после проведения "Закрытия месяца", ставлю галку на Списание об/хоз расходов и в итоге в оборотке суммы так и висят на 26 счете, это косяк конфигурации, или я "туплю"!И

----------


## Lapulca

Спасибки!!!

----------


## Markiza

Добрый день!
Ситуация такая: есть Бухгалтерия 77 релиз 478. Может кто-нибуь может подсказать какой на него самый свежий релиз обновления можно поставить... думаю сразу 517 опасно делать...
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый день!
> Ситуация такая: есть Бухгалтерия 77 релиз 478. Может кто-нибуь может подсказать какой на него самый свежий релиз обновления можно поставить... думаю сразу 517 опасно делать...
> Заранее спасибо.


В практике 1С указывать ключевые релизы конфигураций, через которые нельзя перескакивать при обновлениях. Данные - в файле update.txt в папке с распакованным обновлением. А вообще полезно изучить всю текстовку (Release.txt, News.doc).
Сам я пропускаю максимум один релиз, поэтому проблем давно не было.

----------


## lucy2211

> В практике 1С указывать ключевые релизы конфигураций, через которые нельзя перескакивать при обновлениях. Данные - в файле update.txt в папке с распакованным обновлением. А вообще полезно изучить всю текстовку (Release.txt, News.doc).
> Сам я пропускаю максимум один релиз, поэтому проблем давно не было.


В 7-ке можно все,  том числе и с 478 на 517 сразу. Проблем не будет.

----------


## Tacker

> В 7-ке можно все, том числе и с 478 на 517 сразу. Проблем не будет.


Проблемы с обновлением конфигураций (из опыта) не связаны с версией ОС, а исключительно с радикальным изменением структуры самой 1С, о чем 1С (обычно) и предупреждает заранее.
Однако согласен - с 478-й можно перепрыгнуть на 517-ю. Только что делал почти то же самое.

----------


## lucy2211

> Проблемы с обновлением конфигураций (из опыта) не связаны с версией ОС, а исключительно с радикальным изменением структуры самой 1С, о чем 1С (обычно) и предупреждает заранее.
> Однако согласен - с 478-й можно перепрыгнуть на 517-ю. Только что делал почти то же самое.


Имела в виду 1С 7.7 , а не ОС.

----------


## Tacker

> Имела в виду 1С 7.7 , а не ОС.


Ну, 7.7 - само собой, исходя из номера релиза конфигурации и ветки форума. :)

----------


## Azrail27

Суть проблемы: был проведен взаимозачет сторонних требований между водителями, НО данная сумма отнеслась в ДОХОД. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как убрать ее из книги (т.е. чтобы программа ее для книги не учитывала).
Просьба, не предлагать "просто удали строку", т.к. нумерация при данной операции не изменяется.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## natashar

Как правильно установить конфигурацию Подрядчик строительства 1.4 версия 7.70.1444 на 5 пользователей?

----------


## SergeySem

Ищу 1С-Рарус:CRM Управление продажами, ред. 2 актуальную версию (нашел 7.70.216) Это под 7.7ю! Можно и с защитой и без.

Или есть у кого свой вариант конфигурации этой CRM под 7.7, заточенный под оптовую торговлю?

Или не морочить голову и ставить сразу под 8.2 Управление торговлей и взаимоотношениями с клиентами?

В общем, нужны в Москве услуги слесаря по CRM - установить под 7.7 или 8.2, подключить или объединить с 1С ТиС 7.7, перенести базы и справочники, наладить все.

Жду предложений от соседей по форуму, желательно на мыло (или в личку).

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Как правильно установить конфигурацию Подрядчик строительства 1.4 версия 7.70.1444 на 5 пользователей?


А что вы имеете в виду под словами правильно установить? Вы официально ставите? Или хотите поставить сломанную версию?

----------


## natashar

Нет, скачала диск ИТС. Конфигурация оттуда. Не видит ключ защиты.... видимо не сломанная....Просто подумала что-то не так делаю...там защита какая то другая, не такая как в бухгалтерии 7.7.

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Нет, скачала диск ИТС. Конфигурация оттуда. Не видит ключ защиты.... видимо не сломанная....Просто подумала что-то не так делаю...там защита какая то другая, не такая как в бухгалтерии 7.7.


Где то выкладывал, на форуме как отключить защиту в 2.3, в 1.4 на сколько я помню тоже самое.

----------


## SvetaK

Помогите, пожалуйста. Закачала в 1-С конфигурацию по УСН №171. А при расчете зарплаты взносы в ПФ не начисляются вообще.  Они у меня с 164 релиза не считаются. Думала, что исправили ошибку. Может что руками в самой программе нужно доделать... Хотя так же по другим фирмам делала, там все считается. А эта никак не хочет исправляться.  Большое спасибо.

----------


## Olgass

Форумчане, помогите!!! Устанавливаю 1С первый раз. При первом запуске просит ввести информационные базы, где их братьИ?:confused::mad: Зарание спасибо!

----------


## InWith

Тебе необходимо добавить в список информационную базу. Взять ее можно как минимум на диске ИТС, устанивив релиз.

----------


## aizbergg

Подскажите пожалуйста... установила конфигурацию Зарплата и Кадры... новую конфигурацию.. открыла. там содержаться данные...как сделать, чтоб база была пустая?

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите пожалуйста... установила конфигурацию Зарплата и Кадры... новую конфигурацию.. открыла. там содержаться данные...как сделать, чтоб база была пустая?


Вы выбрали "Зарплата и Кадры" (демо)", она расположена в папке *\PRDemo\. Следует выбрать "Зарплата и Кадры", установленную в папке *\PRBasic\. Эта информационная база девственно чиста, пока не заполена Вами.

----------


## derec

Почему при обновлении базы УСН обновлением УСН ругается?

если нажать ОК то:

Если нажать ОК то всё работает и версия меняется.

----------


## Natfim

Читай внимательно файл UPDATE.TXT, там все написано:
"В связи с тем, что полученное обновление универсально (предназначено
для пользователей как базовых, так и Проф конфигураций) оно передается
в виде базовой конфигурации. Необходимо предварительно произвести
преобразование полученного обновления из базового в Проф.
  Для этого:
1. Запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор".
2. Создайте новую информационную базу (если такая информационная
   база уже есть, то повторно создавать ее не нужно):
   - нажмите кнопку "Добавить";
   - укажите наименование информационной базы;
   - укажите путь к информационной базе (выберите каталог,
     в котором расположено полученное обновление, данный файл
     размещен в подкаталоге UPDATE).
3. Выберите в главном меню Конфигуратора пункт "Конфигурация -
   Открыть конфигурацию".
   При открытии конфигурации Конфигуратор выводит предупреждение:
   "ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Данная конфигурация является специализированной..."
4. Нажмите кнопку "ОК" и выполните сохранение конфигурации
   (выберите из главного меню программы пункт "Файл - Сохранить").
   При сохранении Конфигуратор произведет нужное преобразование.

   Теперь можно производить обновление релиза конфигурации."

----------


## aizbergg

Подскажите пожалуйста... на работе устанавливают сеть и сетевую версию 7.7. бюджетные организации.  Кто работает в Excelе, проблем нет. будут вводить остатки.а если уже есть база .как быть? нельзя никак перекинуть свою информацию в сетевую версию...

----------


## ирина08

[QUOTE=Natfim;66977]Читай внимательно файл UPDATE.TXT, там все написано:
"В связи с тем, что полученное обновление универсально (предназначено
для пользователей как базовых, так и Проф конфигураций) оно передается
в виде базовой конфигурации. Необходимо предварительно произвести
преобразование полученного обновления из базового в Проф.

Не знаю, в каком файле UPDATE.TXT вы это нашли, но в порядке обновления с 515 на 516 и 517 все как всегда, а взносы на ОПС не начисляет. И?
Порядок обновления релиза 7.70.515 на релиз 7.70.516
==================================================  ====================

1. Запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор".

2. Сделайте архивную копию вашей информационной базы.

3. Вызовите режим "Объединение конфигураций", для этого
   в меню "Конфигурация" выберите пункт "Объединение конфигураций".

4. В запросе "Открыть файл конфигурации" выберите
   файл метаданных 1Cv7.MD нового релиза конфигурации.

5. В окне режима "Объединение конфигураций" проверьте:
    - в группе "Приоритет конфигурации" был установлен
      переключатель "Загружаемая конфигурация";
    - в группе "Метод объединения" установлен
      переключатель "Замещать объекты".

----------


## S_GRAY

> Подскажите пожалуйста... на работе устанавливают сеть и сетевую версию 7.7. бюджетные организации.  Кто работает в Excelе, проблем нет. будут вводить остатки.а если уже есть база .как быть? нельзя никак перекинуть свою информацию в сетевую версию...


Ничего перекидывать не надо, работаем с этой же базой, сетевым является движок (платформа), а базы они и в Африке базы (если идет речь о базах 1С платформы 7.7).

----------


## AlenaM

> Где то выкладывал, на форуме как отключить защиту в 2.3, в 1.4 на сколько я помню тоже самое.


А Вы не могли бы выложить еще раз? Тоже столкнулась с проблемой - ключ защиты не найден (1С подрядчик строительства 1.4). Была бы Вам очень признательна

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> А Вы не могли бы выложить еще раз? Тоже столкнулась с проблемой - ключ защиты не найден (1С подрядчик строительства 1.4). Была бы Вам очень признательна




```
Отключение ключа в Подрядчике строительства

Установить подрядчик строительства
Включить в режиме конфигуратор
Действия, открыть Конфигурацию
Находим вот такую цепочку строчек глобального модуля где идет ссылка на ключ защиты программы:
// { ИМП НСВ Начало изменения
..........................................
// Конец изменения ИМП }
Удаляем весь текст между этими строками.

Далее в глобальном поиске по всем докам ищем строки:

Если ИмпульсКомпонента.Выполнить("Документ") > 0 Тогда
	Предупреждение("Не найден ключ защиты 1С:Подрядчик строительства !!!");
	СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
КонецЕсли;

И ремим их или удаляем.
В плане счетов в счете 10 .20. 
Субконто1 - Материалы
Субконто2 - МастаХранения
Сохраняемся и получаем Подрядчик полностью отвязанный от ключа защиты.
```

----------

Rff (24.09.2013)

----------


## AlenaM

Для Nester Mihnenk - 
Спасибо, только он ругается после удаления всего вышеперечисленного
Пишет при запуске отчета, например: "Если ИмпульсКомпонента.Выполни  ь("Отчет_УниверсальныйАнал  изСчета_01") > 0 Тогда
{Отчет.УниверсальныйАнализ  Счета.Форма.Модуль(314)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Выполнить)":confused:

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

> Далее в глобальном поиске по всем докам ищем строки: Если ИмпульсКомпонента.Выполни  ь("Документ") > 0 Тогда Предупреждение("Не найден ключ защиты 1С:Подрядчик строительства !!!"); СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат; КонецЕсли;


Я же написал:
Далее в глобальном поиске по всем документам, отчетам и обработкам ищем строки:

Если ИмпульсКомпонента.Выполни  ь("Документ") > 0 Тогда
	Предупреждение("Не найден ключ защиты 1С:Подрядчик строительства !!!");
	СтатусВозврата(0); Возврат;
КонецЕсли;

Все 4 строки удаляем или ремим. и он не будет ругаться.

----------


## AlenaM

Все проверила, удаляла все 4 строчки:( Будем думать, и проверять еще раз

----------


## Ruslan138

помогите кто-нибудь(( при выгрузке из торговли в 7.5 показывает ошибку " Элемент.УстановитьАтрибут(  ИдАтрибута, ЗнАтрибута); ранее такой проблемы не было! Что делать?

----------


## user2851

Люди, помогите пожалуйста с подрядчиком 2.3 разобраться. Скачал с тырнета а он ключик просит, отчеты мне не хочет отдавать(((((

----------


## 7tlv

Люди добрые, помогите кто-нибудь. Конфига Бухгалтерия 7.7 релиз 503, типовая (только не знаю базовая или проф, к сожалению нет архивной базы) запортили мд файл, все остальные файлы целые, записали в базу мд файл с установочной 503. В итоге в программу входит , доки создает, но ничего не проводит, не тестируется (выдает сообщение что невосстановимая  ошибка) и итоги не пересчитывает.

----------


## Sharik1c

> запортили мд файл, все остальные файлы целые, записали в базу мд файл с установочной 503


Если изменяли конфигурацию, то в каталоге базу создается по умолчанию ...\NEW_STRU - Попробовать взять из него файлы структуры базы: *.DD, *.MD, *.CDX, *.DBF
По крайней мере эти файлы можно сравнить с оригинальными релиза 503

----------


## 7tlv

взяли мдешник из данной папки и в текущий каталог базы, протестировали и заработало. Огромное спасибо

----------


## dorofeevs

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, есть ли возможность переносить данные из печатной формы документа при ее редактировании в табличную часть?

----------


## fabrique

> Мой опыт запуска 7.7 на Вин7 свелся только к одной проблеме, что для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе, что довольно легко решается... а так никаких проблем нет.. правда пользую х64 вин7..


Подскажите, как решается проблема с сортировкой в WIN 7?

Сам все нашел . здесь _http://www.buh.ru/forum/thread.jsp?id=493184

----------


## dred4612

Подскажите пожалуйста...прислали базы 1с из семёрки + сами каталоги баз. "Приказали"  добавить каталоги баз + подцепить файлы баз на SQL....мне моя 1с пишет , что данная программа не может работать в sql.... наверное нужна другая платформа или релиз или ещё что-нибудь...кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## amchuk

Добрый день. Подскажите где можно взять регламентированные отчеты для типовой комплесной 7 за 2 квартал 2010. В отдельной ветке ссылки то на УСН, то на бюджет, или они заменяемы от других конфигураций

----------


## SJ24

> Добрый день. Подскажите где можно взять регламентированные отчеты для типовой комплесной 7 за 2 квартал 2010. В отдельной ветке ссылки то на УСН, то на бюджет, или они заменяемы от других конфигураций


Возьми отчетность для типовой (GENERAL)

----------


## Mike Splin

dred4612
Точно, для работы с SQL нужна соответствующая платформа. 1С для (угадали) SQL. Можно попробовать провести _Выгрузку_ данных из ИХ базы и _Загрузку_ в пустой своей. Но только если размер баз невелик. Иначе - соответствующая оболочка и SQL-сервер, плюс создание владельца и прочие радости SQL.

----------


## rusalenko

Помогоите плиз неучу!!!

В УСН базовой не считает ФСС, в чем может быть причина?

Буху срочно отчеты надо делать ((
конфигурация начала этого года.

----------


## Alisija

Добрый день.

Планируем с 01.01.2011г. ввести на предприятие 1С 7.7., но оказалось, что существует немало различных конфигураций. Есть ли какая-то сравнительная информация, чтоб выбрать наиболее подходящую под специфику нашего бизнеса конфигурацию. Чтоб было больше нужных нам функций и не перемудрить с не нужными.

----------


## rusalenko

Конечно! 
Для этого надо знать вашу специфику!

----------


## Alisija

> Конечно! 
> Для этого надо знать вашу специфику!


Так я и ищу информацию, чтобы я могла подобрать конфигурацию... Если вы знаете где я могу такую информацию найти, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.

----------


## Sharik1c

> ищу информацию, чтобы я могла подобрать конфигурацию... Если вы знаете где я могу такую информацию найти, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку.


Наверху ссылка Информация о текущих релизах конфигураций и форм отчетности от фирмы 1С в 2 клика попадаем Сюда и разглядываем описание конфигураций от 1с



> Планируем с 01.01.2011г. ввести на предприятие 1С 7.7


 почему не на v8

----------


## Alisija

> почему не на v8


Да вот перешла по вашей ссылке... и уже сама задумалась... а почему бы и не 8;)

----------


## Tacker

> почему не на v8


Наверное, потому что до сих пор восьмерка более геморройная, чем предшественница. (По отзывам сотрудников фирмы-производителя и по собственным впечатлениям, как обновителя семерки и работника на восьмерке) Я уже не говорю о финансовой составляющей - цене.

----------


## Olegapx

Подскажите пожалуйста, не считаются вычеты в 1с 7.7. Конфигурация 512, обновил до 519, но никаких изменений. Работник является резидентом с начала 2010 года, вычеты выбрал. При выборе Отчеты->Специализированные->Налоговая карточка 1-НДФЛ, при её заполнении строка Стандартные вычета (1) Заявлены (2) Незаявлены, стоит 2, т.е. незаявлены, хотя у работника они выбраны. Помогите пожалуйста решить эту проблему. Спасибо.

----------


## rusalenko

Помогоите пожалуйста!!!

В УСН базовой не считает ФСС, в чем может быть причина?

Буху срочно отчеты надо делать ((
конфигурация начала этого года.

----------


## lolik27

зик 301 упрощеная система, формирование отчета рсв 1 не формируется раздел 1 и 2, код тарифа пишит 00, как решить проблему?

----------


## Manuynay

Создала новую базу 1С 7.7, скачала отчетность за 3 кв. 2010 г., а загрузить не получается! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться, заранее спасибо!

----------


## lolik27

какая конфигурация у вас? как вы пыиаетесь агрузить?

----------


## x360

Помогите плз, бухгалтер не может выбрать счет 69 в больничном листе т.е. там как будто нет, но в основном списке счетов он присутствует, в чем может быть проблема?
Конфигурация ЗИК, не помню какая версия, сейчас не за тем компом

----------


## lazarsr

Надо снять галочку "Использовать список корректных проводок" и увсё.

----------


## ОляH

Опять проблема с загрузкой и обновлением курсов валют. Пишет ошибку "Компонента V7Plus : Не удается найти сервер с таким именем или адресом" Что делать и где найти эту компоненту? Спасибо!

----------


## Андрея

Добрый день! 
Раскажите как решить проблему в Вин7 для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе?

----------


## Jnnov

Не работает.......

----------


## demetriusnn

Подскажите такой вопрос, как правильно установить отчетность и конфигурацииИ?
Точнее вопрос в том, нужно ли устанавливать их все по порядку или достаточно установить только последний релиз а предыдущие ставить не нужноИ?

----------


## rusalenko

> Подскажите такой вопрос, как правильно установить отчетность и конфигурацииИ?
> Точнее вопрос в том, нужно ли устанавливать их все по порядку или достаточно установить только последний релиз а предыдущие ставить не нужноИ?


Можно ставить только последнюю конфо=игурацию, по отчетам - тоже только последние если не требуются предидущие

----------


## Ntt2010

Доброго времени суток!
Прошу помощи. После установки отчетов за 3 квартал в сформированном РЕЕСТРЕ налоговых накладных в части "Налоговые выписанные" вместо предприятия затягивается ФИО директора!!! Что делать? Заранее спасибо :)

----------


## buyanti

> Добрый день! 
> Раскажите как решить проблему в Вин7 для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе?


Заходишь в конфигуратор, сервис, администрирование, 2-я снизу строчка, меняешь на текущая системная установка

_Добавлено через 7 минут 30 секунд_
А у меня такая проблема: До недавнего времени работала в 1С нормально, сегодня открываю, хотела создать платежку, а там во всех вкладках стоят иероглифы, что делать? стоит винда 7 64 битная, может обновить? но на 64 битную ставить не хочет

----------


## lobster

Помогите, пожалуйста!!!! Не заполняется автоматически декларация на прибыль. Сохраняю титул, а другие страницы не заполняются, а что заполняется не сохраняется. ПЛИЗ!!!ПЛИЗ!!!ПЛИЗ!!!

----------


## buyanti

> Помогите, пожалуйста!!!! Не заполняется автоматически декларация на прибыль. Сохраняю титул, а другие страницы не заполняются, а что заполняется не сохраняется. ПЛИЗ!!!ПЛИЗ!!!ПЛИЗ!!!


Проверьте чтоб на титульном листе и всех остальных был одинаковый вариант, а также выбран один и тот же налоговый период

----------


## lobster

Так н могу выбрать вариант, нажимаю, экран моргнет и всё

_Добавлено через 49 секунд_
и самое странное КПП на всех листах, кроме первого не заполнен

----------


## buyanti

> Так н могу выбрать вариант, нажимаю, экран моргнет и всё
> 
> _Добавлено через 49 секунд_
> и самое странное КПП на всех листах, кроме первого не заполнен


Попробуйте создать на титульном листе новый вариант, а потом на других листах выбрать вариант, нажимайте создать новый, он выдаст Ваш вариант.

----------


## lobster

создала на титульнике новый (1), а задать новый вариант на листах не получается, и почему КПП на всех листах кроме титульного не заполнено? Спасибо!!!

----------


## NewYork

Здрасьте, как сделать чтобы НДФЛ считался без копеек? как завести новую северную надбавку? можно ли включать оплату за проезд (предусмотренная оплата 1 раз в  2 года) в больничные, или отдельно оформлять, как доп расходы?

----------


## Proger

Здравствуйте все активные пользователи форма. Я столкнулся с такой проблемой: мне нужно подправить несколько печатных форм, сделать их на чешском языке. Проблема заключается в том, что специфические для этого языка апострофы над различными буквами не хотят отображаться, 1С видит их как аналогичные буквы на латинском. Пробовал менять раскладку на чешский и изменять кодовую страницу, все безрезультатно. Если кто занет, подскажите пожалуйста, как решить эту проблему.

----------


## Serj

> А у меня такая проблема: До недавнего времени работала в 1С нормально, сегодня открываю, хотела создать платежку, а там во всех вкладках стоят иероглифы, что делать? стоит винда 7 64 битная, может обновить? но на 64 битную ставить не хочет


походу перемудрил с кодовыми страницами или системными настройками языка. У мну тож 7 х64 и все коректно отображается во всех конфах.

----------


## KolosovAV

да! Пользуюсь уже 3 года -  прекрасная прога altupdate. Найдешь сам в инете.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 23 секунды_



> Доброго времени суток!!!
> 
> Может кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой:
> 
> Есть 47 бухгалтерских баз 7.7 (аудиторская контора), выходит обновление конфигурации 1С. Необходимо установить это обновление на все базы одновременно. Т.к. обновлять каждую базу по отдельности - это страшная рутина!
> 
> Как бытьИ? Есть ли готовое решение?


ДА  ЕСТЬ. altupdate. Найди по инету.

----------


## Tisa

Добрый день!Пожскажите пожалуста как сделать так что бы в двух значках 1с на одном компе были разные списки баз? Ситуация такая что имееться стационарная 1с и портативная 1с на съемном диске.И есть необходимость видеть в них разные списки баз....Помогите плиз...

----------


## ident

Имеется Юкола. Импорт . Экономическое обоснование цен. но от сентября 2009 года. Как данную конфу обновить стандартной ЮколойИ? Обновляю - но потом в результате закладка импорт остаётся но не формируется Экономическое обоснование цен и прейскурант!!! Как это поборотьИ?

----------


## ШЛК

Есть базы 1 и 2. с одинаковой конфой. надо объединить информации.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Есть базы 1 и 2. с одинаковой конфой. надо объединить информации.


Для переноса данных (констант, справочников, документов) между двумя однородными базами есть внешние обработки export77_Cpr_0807.ert - выгрузка данных в файл (лежит здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/xssphsnw1), и import77.ert (лежит здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/yce3i8wty) - загрузка данных из файла. Т.е в 1С из меню файл -> открыть запускаем export_Cpr_0807.ert выбираем временной интервал и выгружаемые данные, получаем выходной файл, который естественно будет фигурировать, как входной при использовании обработки import.ert во второй конфигурации. В принципе даже конфигурации могут отличаться, тогда часть информации будут потеряна, но это другой вопрос.

----------


## Мамай

Здравствуйте!у меня проблемы!Помогите!!!с ценам копец перемещение совсем другие цены а не которые мы набивали
Торговля и склад 7.7 ред 7.70.964

----------


## Darly

> с ценам копец перемещение совсем другие цены а не которые мы набивали


Перемещение использует себестоимость, а не цены:)

----------


## MiraMak

Привет Всем! Подскажите, пожалуйста, какую лучше выбрать конфигурацию  для учета в неприбыльных организациях для Украины? Если нет в 7.7, может в 8-ке есть. Буду благодарна за любой совет.

----------


## Мамай

С ценами я разобрался!!!Вот другая проблема навалилась!не работает универсальная выгрузка!(Стандартная )пишет "не найдена исполняющая обработка выгрузки!"
в чём дело?Подскажите!

_Добавлено через 25 минут 1 секунду_
Вообще то мне нужна "выгрузка загрузка из разных конфигураций"На пример из 7.7зарплата ред. 2.3 -> 7.7 бухгалтерия 4.5.!->7.7 торговля и склад 9.2! нужно выгрузить справочники, с помощью других выгрузки загрузки переносятся не все данные!(не совпадают метаданные).Нашёл вроде хорошую программу разработка "Ифостарт"  Rocket Launcher 0.37 Свертка базы и перенос данных. но она демо!Да и кодированная! Кто что может подскажите!

_Добавлено через 5 минут 12 секунд_
И ещё посоветуйте комплексная конфигурация лучше будит чем эти три?
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Gangster2011

Привет всем!Подскажите, пожалуйста,что могло произойти, стояла УСН релиз 7.70.165, я обновил до 7.70.176, после этого не могу удалить помеченные объекты?выдает ошибку,и выкидывает.

----------


## Vilerius

Подскажите, пожалуйста. стоит 1С 7.7 + mysql 2000 developer edition на windows 7. при загрузке базы 1с просит драйвер odbc более высокой версии. как решить этот геморой?

----------


## lenok7588

Здравствуйте! необходима конфигурация 1с Автосервис для платформы 7.7. Очень, очень нужно!!!! Помогите, Пожалуйста!

----------


## Мрак

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста.
Что сделать для того, чтобы выгрузить документы из конфигурации "Торговля+Склад" редакция 9.2 (7.70.949) в конфигурацию "Учёт и отчётность предпринимателя" редакция 1.2 (7.70.166)

----------


## Aspirine

В конфигурации есть обработка CvT_PBUL.ert.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 6 секунд_



> Привет всем!Подскажите, пожалуйста,что могло произойти, стояла УСН релиз 7.70.165, я обновил до 7.70.176, после этого не могу удалить помеченные объекты?выдает ошибку,и выкидывает.


Переиндексируйте базу. Удалите (переместите) файлы *.cdx и запустите в монопольном (если сетевая) или просто.

----------


## Мрак

Какой вариант выбирать?

Выгружается нормально в любом случае, но загружаться никак не хочет, выдаёт ошибки.

----------


## ирина08

Подскажите, обновление 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 (проф) конф. 7.70.521 скачала, а setup не открывается и не устанавливается. Что делать?

----------


## Bloody

Народ, меня тут озадачили одной проблемкой. Нужно обновить Бухгалтерию версии 7.70.466, какие обновления необходимы обязательно для установки? чтоб все подряд не ставить. Иначе я с ней на неделю зависну.
Заранее спасибо за помощь.

----------


## rdv-rb

Скажите, есть в последнем релизе ЗиК 7.7 изменения связанные с начислением по больничным листам с 01.01.2011

----------


## Donid

Помогите пожалуйста понять каким образом переносятся проводки из ПП "АМБа" в 1С Бюджет

Вроде говорят что из АМБы выгружается в ДБФ, но каким обработчиком его можно загрузить в 1С 7.7 Бюджет (Релиз 7.70.643)
:confused:

----------


## SaMik88

Обновил ТиС 7.7  932 релиз на 965 (пытался и обновой и установкой) 
1- Теперь при каждом запуске выскакивает "Условия распространения программ..." + ко всему рекламный цветастый банер (покупайте наших слонов и мы вас научим их дрессировать) :D
Как бороться?
2-При обновлении (обьединение конф-й) предлагает что обновлять,по умолчанию везде галочки тк чекККМ дописанный руками, отказаался его обновлять в итоге ошибка отрытия или подбора товара - короче полный песец, если обновляю все работает пучком, но он девственно чист :mad:
Что же его опять переписывать руками? :confused:
3-База ТиС индексная сетевая, какой клиент юзать посвежее а то у мну пишет 027 вродеж...

Еще ругается - Номер не уникальный!

Заранее спасибо за помощь! 
PS Сильно не бейте за глупые вопросы :rolleyes:

----------


## S_GRAY

> Обновил ТиС 7.7  932 релиз на 965 (пытался и обновой и установкой) 
> 1- Теперь при каждом запуске выскакивает "Условия распространения программ..." + ко всему рекламный цветастый банер (покупайте наших слонов и мы вас научим их дрессировать) :D
> Как бороться?
> 2-При обновлении (обьединение конф-й) предлагает что обновлять,по умолчанию везде галочки тк чекККМ дописанный руками, отказаался его обновлять в итоге ошибка отрытия или подбора товара - короче полный песец, если обновляю все работает пучком, но он девственно чист :mad:
> Что же его опять переписывать руками? :confused:
> 3-База ТиС индексная сетевая, какой клиент юзать посвежее а то у мну пишет 027 вродеж...
> 
> Еще ругается - Номер не уникальный!
> 
> ...


Насчет слонов - это чья-то новогодняя шутка, берите обновления из проверенных источников. Насчет второго пункта, то действительно сложно обновлять переделанную конфигурацию, особенно кем-то, когда-то, которого сейчас нет. Нормальный программист всегда оставляет бумагу, где подробно излагает все изменения внесенные в конфигурацию с перечислением измененных модулей, а если изменения затронули и глобальный модуль, то и текст вставок (для потомков). При объединении конфигураций, если стоит флаг замещать объекты, естественно произойдет замещение ващего самопального объекта на стандартный, дабы этого не происходило снимайте флаг (галочку) с этого объекта в таблице изменений (в вашем случае это чекККМ) и он не будет обновлен. Это касается стандартных объектов (справочников, документов, журналов документов, отчетов, обработок), которые были изменены. Объекты созданные нами, не имеющие аналогов в стандартной конфигурации, затронуты не будут. Глобальный модуль обновляется в любом случае, следовательно, если он был изменен, то после обновления (или до,как угодно), его придется править руками. Пробуйте обновиться еще раз без обновления чекККМ. Судя по большому разрыву в релизах, возможно повод не обновлять конфигурацию, мог быть еще в чем-то.

----------


## SaMik88

1- с рекламой разобрался, а вот лицензионное соглашение на обновление выскакивает каждый раз при запуске и вылетает ошибка *Номер не уникальный!* Думается мне что криво обновляется - какую то нумерацию теряет... Кстате обновил той же обновой другую базу 948 релиз на 965 и усе прекрасно встало и работает. Отсюда вывод есть ли у кого старые релизы 2-3 не больше в промежутке меж 932-965 на ТиС? может через них пройдет....
2-Чек ККМ пришлось править руками (пробовал на глючной обновленной базе) уже не проблема, лишь затрата времени будет если нормально обновиться. Изменял я,но давно(932релиз думаю оч давно был) так что вспомнил,благо коменты были...Не обновлять не получиться его он при обьединении конфигураций помечен как подлежащий обнове в связи с изменениями.Если галочку всетаки снять Чек ККМ вообще отваливается от базы =( не робит одним словом.

ps наткнулся на подобную тему в инете тоже обнова с древнего релиза аля ~932 на 960 (четко помню) и теже яйца...ответов нуль =(

----------


## rdv-rb

2 SaMik88

Ищи процедуру с рекламой и ее вызов в глобальном модуле и закоментируй

Насчет не уникальности номера, в конфигураторе убери галку на документе или справочнике

Кто нибудь ответит на мой вопрос выше ?

----------


## S_GRAY

> 1- с рекламой разобрался, а вот лицензионное соглашение на обновление выскакивает каждый раз при запуске и вылетает ошибка Номер не уникальный! Думается мне что криво обновляется - какую то нумерацию теряет... Кстате обновил той же обновой другую базу 948 релиз на 965 и усе прекрасно встало и работает. Отсюда вывод есть ли у кого старые релизы 2-3 не больше в промежутке меж 932-965 на ТиС? может через них пройдет....


Обнаружил у себя 949 и 950, оба релиза в одном архиве
http://depositfiles.com/files/1w6e59wc1

----------


## SaMik88

949 релиз хоть показал в чем грабли - 

Окончание процесса объединения конфигураций
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов Реализация -       58112006    :ЕС00000001
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов Реализация -       58112007    :ЕС00000001
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов Реализация -       58112010    :ЕС00000001
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000002
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000003
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000004
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000005
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000006
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000007
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112006    :ЕС00000008
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112007    :ЕС00000001
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112007    :ЕС00000002
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112007    :ЕС00000003
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112007    :ЕС00000004
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112007    :ЕС00000005
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112007    :ЕС00000006
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000001
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000002
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000003
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000004
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000005
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000006
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000007
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000008
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000009
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000010
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000011
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000012
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000013
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000014
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000015
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000016
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000017
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000018
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000019
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000020
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000021
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000022
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000023
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000024
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000025
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000026
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000027
Нарушены правила уникальности номеров документов РеализацияРозница -       58112008    :ЕС00000028

Как с этим справиться? Это 2006 год примерно и он уже не нужен, может проще его отрезать? только как правильно это сделать?

----------


## rdv-rb

Убери галку в конфигураторе Контроль уникальности

Есть релизы 944 954 958

----------


## SaMik88

to *rdv-rb* убирание галки не решит проблему, это лишь игнорирование ее те не вариант =(

----------


## rdv-rb

Тогда воспользоваться обработкой и исправить номера или сделать свертку базы при этом оставить старый релиз с архивными данными, если он необходим.

У тебя скорее всего контроль уникальности был убран еще в старой базе, возьми посмотри.

----------


## SaMik88

to *rdv-rb*  посмотрел РеализацияРозница и Реализация в конфигураторе, контроль уникальности включен (этого и ожидал тк ругается)...
А что за обработка для исправления или  как обрезать пару-тройку лет? 

ps как выдернуть из базы токо номенклатуру для создания новой?

----------


## rdv-rb

Посмотри вот на этом портале, много чего интересного и полезного найдешь для себе

infostart.ru

----------


## SaMik88

Пичальный ответ.... :mad:

----------


## rdv-rb

Ну что тут печального, кстати в торговле есть своя стандартная свертка, просто описывать все этапы слишком долго, посмотри все таки портал. Есть там чему поучиться.

----------


## SaMik88

С утра стояла на свертке (ну и долгий процесс) сейчас пробую обновить, по завершении отпишу

Убил процесс обновления (невыдержал) спустя 2 часа после начала, после свертки видимо долго это делать будет (имхо стокоже сколько свертка)  =(

Решил проще вытащить номенклатуру и запихнуть ее в новую базу, остатки внесут руками тк скоро инвентаризация =))

----------


## rdv-rb

Вообще ничего страшного в неуникальности номеров доков нет.

----------


## SaMik88

Начал выковыривать из 932 номенклатуру (с помощью TRANREF.ERT) и столкнулся с проблемой - выковыривает и загружает *без "Наименования для печати"* это критично для меня, посоветуйте как быть?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Начал выковыривать из 932 номенклатуру (с помощью TRANREF.ERT) и столкнулся с проблемой - выковыривает и загружает *без "Наименования для печати"* это критично для меня, посоветуйте как быть?


Вероятно, имеем отличие в структурах базы справочника Номенклатура. Т. е. в 932 конфигурации эте атрибут присутствует, а приемной конфигурации его нет, это нетрудно проверить, просто посмотреть в конфигураторе. Если в конфигурации-приемник, такого атрибута нет ("Наименование для печати"), то его нужно создать по образу и подобию, как в 932 руками (или просто скопировать). Посмотри пост 492, там есть ссылки на внешние обработки по экспорту и импорту данных между однородными конфигурациями.

----------


## SaMik88

> Вероятно, имеем отличие в структурах базы справочника Номенклатура. Т. е. в 932 конфигурации эте атрибут присутствует, а приемной конфигурации его нет, это нетрудно проверить, просто посмотреть в конфигураторе. Если в конфигурации-приемник, такого атрибута нет ("Наименование для печати"), то его нужно создать по образу и подобию, как в 932 руками (или просто скопировать). Посмотри пост 492, там есть ссылки на внешние обработки по экспорту и импорту данных между однородными конфигурациями.


Огромное спасибо что натолкнули на внешние обработки export77_Cpr_0807.ert и import77.ert . Помогли и единственные из 3х кто скопировал все и достаточно быстро, даже штихкоды !!! =))

Завтра проверю правильности и тд, но выглядит суперски :D

----------


## nga

> Убери галку в конфигураторе Контроль уникальности
> 
> Есть релизы 944 954 958


Проще воспользоваться обработкой перенумерации документов.

----------


## wps

нужен ключ на 1с 7.7 Комплексная автоматизация ! будет работать в терминальном режиме одновременно подключений 7! Windows 2003 64бит

----------


## Feodor

Прошу откликнуться кто делает выгрузку из ЗУП 8.2 в бухгалтерию 7.7.при выгрузки некоторых сотрудников начинает заносить по новому в семёрку,то есть задваивает.Но не всех.Все варианты перебрал.Сравнения данных сотрудников тоже ни к чему не привели.Подскажите где собака зарыта.Данные по сотруднику одинаковые в обоих прогах коды и таб.номера тоже,однако при загрузке в бухгалтерию делает нового с новым таб.номером.

----------


## ирина08

Подскажите пожалуйста,
У меня стоит 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 (проф) конф. 7.70.520, но вышло обновление (конф. 7.70.521 от 26.11.2010г.) Я как всегда скачала файл, извлекла, и в Диск 1 жму на setup.exe, но ничего не происходит. Что делать?

----------


## Илгам

Работаю в Налогоплательщике 7.7, никто не знает, есть выгрузка отчетов от  уполномоченного представителя, чтобы имя файла с ИНН представителя формировался?

----------


## Kiryuho

Всем доброго времени суток! форумчане, прошу вашей помощи: устроился на работу обслуживать компы, конора частная, стоит у них 1с 7.7 (нелиценз). в общем, попросили они меня помочь с базой, дело в том, что база оч большая, ведеться уже довольно давно, накопились ошибки и много лишнего. встал вопрос, чистить старую базу или начать новую, предварительно выгрузив справочники и остатки. сразу скажу, что в 1с я не шарю, как работать в ней - да, а вот на момент обслуживания - ну никак. конфигурация комплексная, новая соответственно такая же будет. как мне лучше огранизовать перенос справочников? стандартной обработкой? или как то по другому, главное, чтобы ошибок закралось не особо много. и еще, можно ли выгрузить остаткиИ если да - то как? заранее спасибо!

----------


## S_GRAY

> Всем доброго времени суток! форумчане, прошу вашей помощи: устроился на работу обслуживать компы, конора частная, стоит у них 1с 7.7 (нелиценз). в общем, попросили они меня помочь с базой, дело в том, что база оч большая, ведеться уже довольно давно, накопились ошибки и много лишнего. встал вопрос, чистить старую базу или начать новую, предварительно выгрузив справочники и остатки. сразу скажу, что в 1с я не шарю, как работать в ней - да, а вот на момент обслуживания - ну никак. конфигурация комплексная, новая соответственно такая же будет. как мне лучше огранизовать перенос справочников? стандартной обработкой? или как то по другому, главное, чтобы ошибок закралось не особо много. и еще, можно ли выгрузить остаткиИ если да - то как? заранее спасибо!


Смотри пост 492.

----------


## alex1966

Добрый день. Стоит задача переноса данных из ТиС 7.7 в Бухгалтерию 7.7, при выгрузке стандартным способом переносятся только счета-фактуры, а надо еще накладные, банк и т.д. Подскажите как правильно сделать, и если есть дайте пожалуйста правила переноса (обработку).

----------


## Лиса

Здраствуйте.Подскажите пожалуйста ЗиК 7.7  303 при формировании расчетных листков неверно выводится период отпуска и количество дней, сумма правильная. В приказе и начисление отпуска все правильно. Как исправить?

----------


## Kiryuho

> Смотри пост 492.


 сделал перенос, только возникла одна неприятность... в справочнике контрагенты нет информации о договорах взаиморасчета, причем справочник этих договоров выгружался также... как можно подправить? или я как то неправильно делал перенос? делал так, установил конфигурацию, сделал первый запуск, после выгрузил справочники и загрузил в новую конфу. потом сделал в конфигураторе тестирование и исправление. подскажите пожалуйста, что и как сделать правильно?

----------


## S_GRAY

> сделал перенос, только возникла одна неприятность... в справочнике контрагенты нет информации о договорах взаиморасчета, причем справочник этих договоров выгружался также... как можно подправить? или я как то неправильно делал перенос? делал так, установил конфигурацию, сделал первый запуск, после выгрузил справочники и загрузил в новую конфу. потом сделал в конфигураторе тестирование и исправление. подскажите пожалуйста, что и как сделать правильно?


Проверил ситуацию с выгрузкой - все нормально. Конкретно по выгрузке справочника <Контрагенты>, можно сказать следующее: сделай ее отдельно, отметь для выгрузки справочники <Контрагенты>, <Виды договоров>, <Договоры> и сделай выгрузку. Справочник <Договоры> подчинен справочнику <Контрагенты>, т. е. имеем связанные базы, тестирование показало, что связи не теряются. А какая необходимость делать тестирование и исправление, для этого был повод? Ну тестирование согласен, а исправление ... (бывали случаи когда исправление напрочь грохало базу)

----------


## Kiryuho

> Проверил ситуацию с выгрузкой - все нормально. Конкретно по выгрузке справочника <Контрагенты>, можно сказать следующее: сделай ее отдельно, отметь для выгрузки справочники <Контрагенты>, <Виды договоров>, <Договоры> и сделай выгрузку. Справочник <Договоры> подчинен справочнику <Контрагенты>, т. е. имеем связанные базы, тестирование показало, что связи не теряются. А какая необходимость делать тестирование и исправление, для этого был повод? Ну тестирование согласен, а исправление ... (бывали случаи когда исправление напрочь грохало базу)


по поводу исправления - просто в старой базе ошибок было немерено, думал вдруг они каким то образом повлияют на работоспособность базы... а вообще, могут ли теряться связи? вот если например переносить справочник номенклатура отдельно, а справочник свойства номенклатуры отдельно? и вот еще вопрос, при разных версиях (старая база предпоследнее обновление, а новая - последняя версия) могут возникать подобного рода ошибки?

----------


## S_GRAY

> по поводу исправления - просто в старой базе ошибок было немерено, думал вдруг они каким то образом повлияют на работоспособность базы... а вообще, могут ли теряться связи? вот если например переносить справочник номенклатура отдельно, а справочник свойства номенклатуры отдельно? и вот еще вопрос, при разных версиях (старая база предпоследнее обновление, а новая - последняя версия) могут возникать подобного рода ошибки?


Данные перенесутся со 100% достоверностью, лишь в случее полнейшего совпадения структуры данных (или форматов баз) источника и приемника. Т. е атрибуты (поля базы данных) в идеале должны иметь одинаковое название (идентификатор), тип и размерность, в протвном случае потери данных неизбежны. Желательно перед переносом все это посмотреть, и, в случае необходимости, поправить. А версии не имеют значения, главное - структура данных.

----------


## Kiryuho

S GRAY спасио за помощь! выгрузить получилось практически все, единтвенное чего не удалось добиться, чтобы выгрузились свойства номенклатуры. в новой базе при выгрузке справочников автоматически поставилась галочка "использовать только базовую единицу",  и поэтому, все поля в группе единицы измерений стали стандартными. скажи пожалуйста, есть ли возможность как то переделать это? номенклатуры оч много, есть ли какойто способ? точнее, как выгрузить эти справочники так, чтобы все было достоверно... чтобы не было этой галки по умолчанию, а были тесвойства, которые у номенклатуры присутсвовали на момент выгрузки.

----------


## Demidova83

Добрый день всех с Новым годом и Рождеством. Вопрос в конце декабря был утвержден Приказ ФНС России от 17.11.2010 № ММВ-7-3/611@ «Об утверждении формы сведений о доходах физических лиц и рекомендаций по ее заполнению, формата сведений о доходах физических лиц в электронном виде, справочников» (зарегистрирован в Минюсте России 24.12.2010 № 19368) когда будут обновления в 1С или они уже есть? В последнем релизе для УСН 177 ничего не поменялось.

----------


## Gansbig

Добрый день подскажите как ведется Учет транспортных расходов при покупке основных средств в 1С 7.7.И?

----------


## bax911

> Ну ответьте кто нить меня тож эти вопросы интересуют. Немогу загрузить конфигуратор что бы поменять кодовую страницу.


Для Винды 7(х64) при переносе данных в виде архива .rar с ХР запускаем конфигуратор Пункт Администрирование - Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ - выбираем внизу +текущая системная установка и ок . Все заработает. Также возможен обратный перенос на винд ХР , только выбираем + русский плюс белорусский вариант кодовых таблиц.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Для Винды 7(х64) при переносе данных в виде архива .rar с ХР запускаем конфигуратор Пункт Администрирование - Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ - выбираем внизу +текущая системная установка и ок . Все заработает. Также возможен обратный перенос на винд ХР , только выбираем + русский плюс белорусский вариант кодовых таблиц.


Пора положить конец обсуждению вопроса с кодовой страницей.
Отключить проверку порядка сортировки. Для этого создаем сигнальный файл с именем OrdNoChk.prm (создается пустой файл в редакторе и переименовывается). Будучи помещен в каталог с ИБ он отключает проверку порядка сортировки для данной базы, при размещении его в каталоге BIN (в папке установки 1С) проверка сортировки будет отключена для всех баз на данном ПК. Данный способ работает только с релизом 26 и выше. Кроме того 1С предупреждает: "Применение данной возможности может быть рекомендовано только в крайних случаях, когда не имеется возможности согласовать системный порядок сортировки с порядком сортировки, устанавливаемым для информационной базы. При отключении проверки порядка сортировки в условиях применения компоненты управления распределенными информационными базами НЕ СЛЕДУЕТ использовать символы любых алфавитов, кроме латинского, в трехбуквенном идентификаторе информационных баз, входящих в состав распределенной. Следует иметь в виду, что 1С:Предприятие при работе использует возможности по сортировке обоих механизмов, и отключение проверки идентичности порядка в них может привести к неожиданному для пользователя порядку следования строк, например, при формировании отчетов."
Этот способ следует применять при необходимости одновременной работы с базами под обоими семействами ОС. При этом базы желательно располагать на машине с Windows XP, а  ordnochk.prm поместить в папку BIN на машине с Windows 7 (Vista). Это позволит избежать потенциальных проблем с работой таких компонент как УРИБ. При этом следут помнить, что машину с Windows 7 (Vista) можно использовать только для работы в режиме 1С Предприятие. Любые изменения в режиме Конфигуратора должны вносится только на машине с Windows XP. При расположении баз на машине с Windows 7 (Vista) обязательно следует привести кодовую страницу ИБ к системной (через конфигуратор), а ordnochk.prm использовать уже на машинах с Windows XP, в противном случае работа с УРИБ или просто загрузка ранее выгруженных данных в ИБ будут невозможны.
Сам не проверял за ненадобностью, но видел локалку из машин XP и Windows7 (кстати в детском саду), где это все работает без проблем.

----------


## OlegSh

> Здраствуйте.Подскажите пожалуйста ЗиК 7.7  303 при формировании расчетных листков неверно выводится период отпуска и количество дней, сумма правильная. В приказе и начисление отпуска все правильно. Как исправить?


А в ЖЗ период и кол.дней правильно?

----------


## Лиса

> А в ЖЗ период и кол.дней правильно?


В ЖЗ период отпуска правильно, а количество дней нет.

----------


## Enec

Добрый день.
Установили обновления ЗиК 7.70.305.
Попробовали формировть сведения ПФР. Предварительно сформировали отчет Расчет страховых взносов за декабрь.Там все нормально сосчиталось. Однако при распечатывании пачки ПФР и в сформированном файле графа УПЛАЧЕНО у всех пустая. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-то уже пробовал формировать файл в ПФР,это проблема в релизе или  надо искать ошибку у нас в базе? Или технология заполнения сведений как-то изменилась (надо вносить сумму уплачено по каждому сотруднику вручную?).

----------


## gaga515

> Добрый день.
> Установили обновления ЗиК 7.70.305.
> Попробовали формировть сведения ПФР. Предварительно сформировали отчет Расчет страховых взносов за декабрь.Там все нормально сосчиталось. Однако при распечатывании пачки ПФР и в сформированном файле графа УПЛАЧЕНО у всех пустая. Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-то уже пробовал формировать файл в ПФР,это проблема в релизе или  надо искать ошибку у нас в базе? Или технология заполнения сведений как-то изменилась (надо вносить сумму уплачено по каждому сотруднику вручную?).


По моемому 1С не доработало эти отчеты. ждем обновленную версию отчетов...

----------


## ТаняМ

> По моемому 1С не доработало эти отчеты. ждем обновленную версию отчетов...


Доработало, просто читайть надо об изменении в обновлении...
Документы - Налоги -Журнал расчеета страховых взносов...
Делаем два документа:
1. ИЮНЬ - сумма уплаты за полугодие дата 30.06.10
2. Декабрь - сумма уплаты за второе полугодие дата 31.12.10

Переформировываем пачки - и "О чудо" - уплачено заполнилосЬ!!!
релиз 305.

Если уплату в первом квартале поставили не равную начисленному, то уж извольте поправлять разницу ручками. Все должно в конечном итоге идти с РСВ-1

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 17 секунд_



> По моемому 1С не доработало эти отчеты. ждем обновленную версию отчетов...


Доработало, просто читайть надо об изменении в обновлении...
Документы - Налоги -Журнал расчеета страховых взносов - расчет страховых взносов...
Делаем два документа:
1. ИЮНЬ - сумма уплаты за полугодие дата 30.06.10
2. Декабрь - сумма уплаты за второе полугодие дата 31.12.10

Переформировываем пачки - и "О чудо" - уплачено заполнилосЬ!!!
релиз 305.

Если уплату в первом квартале поставили не равную начисленному, то уж извольте поправлять разницу ручками. Все должно в конечном итоге идти с РСВ-1

Принцип один для каждой конфы - что В ЗиК что в УСН и БУх  и Комплексной есть этот документ!

----------


## DmitriyDrozdov

подскажите плиз, а уплаченная сумма должна ровняться начисленной в АДВ-6.2?, покрайней мере у меня так, хотя уплачено то больше во втором полугодии чем начислено........

----------


## Enec

У нас тоже ситуация такая -в первом полугодии уплатили меньше,чем начислено, во втором - наоборот, уплата превышает начисления. В АДВ 6-2 сумма начислено=уплачено, а сумму доплаты за 1-е полугодие не берет. Как ее добавить?  Неужели распределять по сотрудникам вручную?

----------


## ТаняМ

> У нас тоже ситуация такая -в первом полугодии уплатили меньше,чем начислено, во втором - наоборот, уплата превышает начисления. В АДВ 6-2 сумма начислено=уплачено, а сумму доплаты за 1-е полугодие не берет. Как ее добавить?  Неужели распределять по сотрудникам вручную?


Я разобралась, руками ПРАВИТЬ НЕ НАДО, нужно просто поставить уплату соответственно датам оплат. Н-р! Период Январь - 10 февраля,....июнь - дата документа 15 июля, август - 10 сентября, и т.д. я делала 12 документов - по количеству уплат, только по людям уволенным в первом полугодии пришлось ставить руками. и в итоге АДВ 1 полугодие+ АДВ 2 полугодие = РСВ-1

_Добавлено через 47 секунд_



> подскажите плиз, а уплаченная сумма должна ровняться начисленной в АДВ-6.2?, покрайней мере у меня так, хотя уплачено то больше во втором полугодии чем начислено........



не должна

----------


## Enec

Спасибо. Наша ошибка была в том, что завели уплату с неправильым месяцем начислений. Например - документ с датой 30.01.2010 - месяц начислений выбрали январь. А правильно - дата документа Февраль, а месяц начислений январь. После того,как переделали - получилось правильно. Это логично - уплата в следующем месяце суммы,начисленной за предыдущий. Но вот сами мы упустили. Я не бухгалтер, просто сказала бухгалтеру, что надо завести документы уплаты  а бухгалтер тоже что-то упустила этот момент. Так что спасибо огромное, что откликнулись.

----------


## ikorol

Люди, помогите !!!!!  Обновили УСН 177,  при перепроведении документов за 2010 гд, исчезли начисление ПФ, поставили на место тарифы, константы- теперь считает все кучу (ФСС, ОМС). Куда еще залезтьИ?:blush:

----------


## gammar

Подскажите, как ввести с 01.01.2011 пониженные ставки для страховых взносов?

----------


## polmax

> Мой опыт запуска 7.7 на Вин7 свелся только к одной проблеме, что для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе, что довольно легко решается... а так никаких проблем нет.. правда пользую х64 вин7..


а как это решается, можно узнать?

_Добавлено через 3 часа 51 минуту 42 секунды_



> Мой опыт запуска 7.7 на Вин7 свелся только к одной проблеме, что для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе, что довольно легко решается... а так никаких проблем нет.. правда пользую х64 вин7..


ну дайте ответ как решается  проблема что для подключения развернутой базы ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе?

----------


## Mike Splin

Ну, естественно изменением порядка сортировки. Загружаешь в конфигураторе, потом выберите меню Администрирование – Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ. В окне Кодовая страница таблиц информационной базы в выпадающем списке выберите + Текущая системная установка – OK.
    В качестве крайней меры иногда рекомендуют отключать проверку соответствия порядка сортировки. Для этого в каталоге информационной базы нужно создать сигнальный файл с именем OrdNoChk.prm (с произвольным содержимым).

----------


## nfx

так  есть ли Конфигурация для 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 для Украины с исправленными ошибками с датой и остальными отличиями от оф. принятой налоговой накладной?

----------


## кисик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как перенести 1С7.7 Предприятие на др. комп, не только базу, но и с дописанными кодами. Установить платформу, а дальше?

----------


## Makcik76

Здравствуйте, после обновления базы пропала кнопка "Накладная" на вкладке Поступление товаров. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как решить данную проблему. 7.7, Бухучет релиз 521

----------


## Enec

Перенести 1С 77 на новый компьютер.

Все верно, установить платформу, затем скопировать Вашу папку с базой данных на новый компьютер (если нет сети - ч/з флэшку,например). Запустить 1С, добавить информационную базу, указать путь к Вашей, перенесенной со старого компьютера, папке. Войти впрограмму. Если какие-то изменения вносили в конфигурацию, то они скопируются вместе с базой данных, ну, а если есть внешние обработки, то обычно их помещают тоже в папку с бд, в директорию extforms, т.е. Вы их тоже скопировали вместе с базой, т.к. перенесли всю папку. Если же они где-то в другом месте, то Вы наерняка знаете, где. Тогда просто скопируйте их на флэшку и перенесите на новый компьютер.

----------


## кисик

спасибо, подскажите, пожалуйста, почему тут везде формы для бюджетных организаций? мне нужны формы для коммерческой организации за 4кв 2010 и 1 кв 2011 года 1С77, по какой ссылке скачать?

----------


## wivanov

После обновления Бух 7.7 на 7.70.521 при закрытии месяца вылетает ошибка "Операция.ЗаписатьПроводки  ();
{Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дуль Документа(7272)}: Не указаны счета проводки!(проводка ХХ)". 
Дело касается "Начисления налогов с ФОТ" при облажении ЕНВД.
Кто сталкивалсяИИ?

_Добавлено через 1 час 15 минут 36 секунд_



> После обновления Бух 7.7 на 7.70.521 при закрытии месяца вылетает ошибка "Операция.ЗаписатьПроводки  ();
> {Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дуль Документа(7272)}: Не указаны счета проводки!(проводка ХХ)". 
> Дело касается "Начисления налогов с ФОТ" при облажении ЕНВД.
> Кто сталкивалсяИИ?


Соб-но сам и отвечу.
За подсказку спасибо Бух.угоднику "http://1c-pro.ru/index.php?showtopic=23319".
Док.ЗакрытиеМесяца, модуль документа, процедура СформироватьПроводкуСВЗ:

Меняем:
Если СуммаЕНВД <> 0 Тогда
На:
Если (СуммаЕНВД <> 0) И (Найти(Налог,"ПФР")<>0) Тогда

И под косые взгляды бухгалтерии ждем очередное горбатое обновление.

----------


## кисик

подскажите, как обновить релиз 1с77 типовая бухгалтерия? с 516 на 521

----------


## wivanov

> подскажите, как обновить релиз 1с77 типовая бухгалтерия? с 516 на 521


Тупо, по стандартной схеме обновления 7.7. В отличие от 8.Х она не требует последовательно-обязательных обновлений. Другое дело проводки. Если не устраивает, надо перепроводить документы за соответствующий период.

----------


## timureiН

уважаемые профессионалы УСН!!!.. подскажите пож-та где можно проставить ставки ФФОМС и ТФОМС, затем начислить з.п и где потом можно посмотреть(в каком отчете) сколько начислилось.
релиз 177 УСН база демо.

ПИ си (Справочники -> Налоги -> Тарифы страховых взносов( не забудь выставить дату)

Оборотки по 69,41 и по 69,42 

не забудь только с 2011 г.) - это я уже пробовал не помогло...:(

----------


## rusalenko

Знатоки УСН, подскажите где что поправить надо - в дате рождения работников если указывать год 1950 или ранее атоматом правится на 2050 :( как это побороть?

----------


## mrSmith

Добрый день. Пытаюсь сформировать отчет для ПФР в 1С 7.7: ЗиК, релиз 305, но получаю ошибку:




> *{Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1680)}: Неверное имя файла!
> Пачки.УстановитьЗначение(1,  "Номер",НомерПачки);
> {Отчет.ПодготовкаСведенийД  ляПФР2010.Форма.Модуль(1728)}: Неверный идентификатор колонки!*


Что с этим делать?

----------


## timureiН

> Знатоки УСН, подскажите где что поправить надо - в дате рождения работников если указывать год 1950 или ранее атоматом правится на 2050 :( как это побороть?


сервис-параметры-год начала рабочего столетия надо поставить меньше года рождения того чувака....и все будет нормально...:)

----------


## SaMik88

Доброго времени суток! Накопилось несколько вопросов после того как вытащил справочники и начал 5летнюю базу с нулю в ТиС .965 релиз
1-Сервак под WiN7(4ядерка,2DDR-4GB,Sata) короче мощный игровой комп взяли кроме видеокарты,акромя WiN7 на нем лежит новая база ТиС в 55мегабайт и ничего больше !!! сеть гигабитка. В соседней комнате работает 1 пользователь* не* в терминалке на 1ядерном P4-3ГГц,2DDR-2Гб под Win7. И ТОРМОЗИТ при прокрутке номенклатуры (Список при подборе так сильно тормозит что ппц) Где грабли могут быть? Пробовал терминалку , тормозов чутка поменьше но все равно очень заметно. Неужели на гигабитке и с мощным сервом 1 юзер будет тормозить? :mad:
2- Клиент под Win7 копирует некоторые вещи в эксель 2003, был замечен глюк со шрифтами при копирование текста из 1с в эксель при англиской раскладке выскакивали кракозябры, почитал форумы, поправил реестр руками , исполняемым файлом (короче не раз пробовал) не помогает, шрифты так же пробовал заливать, менять кодовую страницу... все без толку. В WiN Xp Sp3 Zver все в стоке и без танцов с бубном работает нормуль...  Решаема ли эта трабла?

Заранее благодарю всех принявших участие в обсуждении...

----------


## demondsh

> Доброго времени суток! Накопилось несколько вопросов после того как вытащил справочники и начал 5летнюю базу с нулю в ТиС .965 релиз
> 1-Сервак под WiN7(4ядерка,2DDR-4GB,Sata) короче мощный игровой комп взяли кроме видеокарты,акромя WiN7 на нем лежит новая база ТиС в 55мегабайт и ничего больше !!! сеть гигабитка. В соседней комнате работает 1 пользователь* не* в терминалке на 1ядерном P4-3ГГц,2DDR-2Гб под Win7. И ТОРМОЗИТ при прокрутке номенклатуры (Список при подборе так сильно тормозит что ппц) Где грабли могут быть? Пробовал терминалку , тормозов чутка поменьше но все равно очень заметно. Неужели на гигабитке и с мощным сервом 1 юзер будет тормозить? :mad:
> 2- Клиент под Win7 копирует некоторые вещи в эксель 2003, был замечен глюк со шрифтами при копирование текста из 1с в эксель при англиской раскладке выскакивали кракозябры, почитал форумы, поправил реестр руками , исполняемым файлом (короче не раз пробовал) не помогает, шрифты так же пробовал заливать, менять кодовую страницу... все без толку. В WiN Xp Sp3 Zver все в стоке и без танцов с бубном работает нормуль...  Решаема ли эта трабла?
> 
> Заранее благодарю всех принявших участие в обсуждении...


Ну что я скажу, в терминале не должна тормозить, ибо была такая проблема, по сети вешалась неимоверно, запустил всех(3 пользователя) в терминал-все стало отлично.....единственное что посоветую посмотреть, так это размер файлика 1cv7.cfg в конигурации(как то было после долгой работы с базой он вырос до 8 метров-и были жуткие тормоза), так вот его можно попробовать удалить и потом восстановить путем обьединения конфигураций.
Этот файлик если я правильно помню, запоминает все действия пользователей и в себя записывает, но у нас после его удаления и восстановления(правдо это было в Производстве)-1С стала летать даже просто по сети, не в терминале.

----------


## SaMik88

> Ну что я скажу, в терминале не должна тормозить, ибо была такая проблема, по сети вешалась неимоверно, запустил всех(3 пользователя) в терминал-все стало отлично.....единственное что посоветую посмотреть, так это размер файлика 1cv7.cfg в конигурации(как то было после долгой работы с базой он вырос до 8 метров-и были жуткие тормоза), так вот его можно попробовать удалить и потом восстановить путем обьединения конфигураций.
> Этот файлик если я правильно помню, запоминает все действия пользователей и в себя записывает, но у нас после его удаления и восстановления(правдо это было в Производстве)-1С стала летать даже просто по сети, не в терминале.


Глянул 1cv7.cfg лежат в юзерах - от 3 до 6 кб... :confused:
тормоза заметны при скролинге в какойнть подпаке где около 150 наименований.даже мышой вниз скролишь, и сидишь пару секунд ждешь пока он промотает тк неизвесно на сколько промотает, если мало то еще..... пичаль просто какая то

----------


## demondsh

> Глянул 1cv7.cfg лежат в юзерах - от 3 до 6 кб... :confused:
> тормоза заметны при скролинге в какойнть подпаке где около 150 наименований.даже мышой вниз скролишь, и сидишь пару секунд ждешь пока он промотает тк неизвесно на сколько промотает, если мало то еще..... пичаль просто какая то


1cv7.cfg лежит в корне папки(если это конечно Торговля и Склад)-там смотри.
Пробуй в самой винде убирать галочку-плавное прокручивание списков, где то в настройках.

----------


## SaMik88

> 1cv7.cfg лежит в корне папки(если это конечно Торговля и Склад)-там смотри.
> Пробуй в самой винде убирать галочку-плавное прокручивание списков, где то в настройках.


по поиску  .cfg в папке базы на серве находит токо в юзерах мелкие и все. Посмотрел сам в скрытых даже - не нашел.  
ТиС стопроцентный 965релиз.
1cv7.md самый большой файл в базе - лежит в корне - 18,5 метров (это треть всей базы)

----------


## alex_phantom

> по поиску  .cfg в папке базы на серве находит токо в юзерах мелкие и все. Посмотрел сам в скрытых даже - не нашел.  
> ТиС стопроцентный 965релиз.
> 1cv7.md самый большой файл в базе - лежит в корне - 18,5 метров (это треть всей базы)


Если стоит антивирус, то исключи из проверки папку с базой, а также *.DBF, *.CDX, *.CFG, *.lCK, *.MD, *.DD, *.MLG, *.LST ну и для полного счастья *.TMP. На всех клиентах и на серваке.
Ещё как ни странно могут косячить видео драйвера.

----------


## gaga515

Уважаемые!  После обновления Бухгалтерии до релиза 521   программа не делает вычеты по НДФЛ (400 р на сотрудника и 1 000 на ребенка).
Слетела в карточке сотрудников инфа о вычетах, там проставили опять руками, но программа не видет их всё равно...

и с траховые взносы с зарплаты тоже не считает...

В чем косяк и как поправить, кто-нить знает?

----------


## RD8DR

на предприятии используем АМБу (зараплата), решили перейти на 1С 7.7 ЗиК
нужно перенести базу в 1С,  которая за 10 лет, бухи говорят это нужно для начисления отпускных и больничных. 
хотя бы не за 10, а за 4 года.
я по думал, что выгрузить можно как отчет для пенсионного фонда, 
но пока не могу придумать как загрузить в 1С...

----------


## alex_phantom

> не могу придумать как загрузить


Задача крайне не тривиальная.
Встречал только не помню где Infostat или ProClub была загрузка карточек ПФ и НДФЛ в ЗиК 7.7, но это только сведения в карточки + справочник сотрудников получишь. А расчёт связан с журналом расчётов и самими документами.
Наверное придётся самому писать формирование документов по сведениям, а это сложно будет. Лукавят бухгалтера. Можно и без документов за 4 года. Вносите остатки взаиморасчётов, а всё остальное загружаешь в карточки той обработкой если найдёшь, а сведения о стаже наверное вручную придётся вбить. Это наверное самый приемлимый вариант.
А не найдёшь обработку пусть вбивают сведения вручную, это тоже неплохой вариант:).
Главное список сотрудников перенеси, сильно не издевайся.

----------


## RD8DR

я то по думал если сделать загрузку, хотя бы меньше было работы...
у нас 25 баз....
вот бухгалтера и упрямятся
а как лучьше сделать выгрузку из АМБы?
может есть софтина типа конвертатора баз?
меня только что по правили- базу нужно за 2 года

----------


## alex_phantom

> базу нужно за 2 года


Вот теперь осталось выяснить зачем за два года?
Если для расчёта по новым требованиям, тогда достаточно ПФ карточки перенести, все документы не нужны.
Значит ищи обработку которую я говорил и заливай, больничные будут правильно считаться.
Или пиши сам обработку, там несложно, сложней сами вайлы данных разбирать для загрузки если ниразу не сталкивался.

----------


## AIF

> Вот теперь осталось выяснить зачем за два года?


Ответ прост-расчет больничных изменился. С 2011 г. расчетный период стал 2 календарных года, поэтому и базы ему нужны за 2009-2010 гг. Какой смысл в автоматизации учётных процессов, если всё это считать вручную!?

----------


## RD8DR

может кому попадалась эта софтина ? что бы подгрузить ПФ файлы в в ЗиК

----------


## alex_phantom

> может кому попадалась эта софтина


Немогу вспомнить, уже всё облазил. Ты загляни ещё в ЗиК КАМИН, кажется я там ещё видел обработку загрузки данных из файлов отчётности. Вот только не помню в 7.7 или 8.х это было. Да и вообще обрати внимание на КАМИН, мне всё равно, а бухгалтера очень хвалят. Если что вспомню отпишусь.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 31 секунду_



> может кому попадалась эта софтина


Немного не то, но уже ближе, может поможет, т.к. читает как минимум из файла сведений, а запись в карточки можешь дописать сам.
ТУТ

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 55 секунд_



> может кому попадалась эта софтина


Вот ещё в тему загрузка физ лиц из файла ИМНС
Исчё чуток Из ГНИ в 1С ЗиК (269)


А вообще в ЗиК есть обработки ВЫГРУЗКИ в ПФ и ИМНС, так вот их нетрудно и в обратную сторону развернуть, ето ещё проще, мне так каааца.

----------


## imonkey

Очень прошу помочь. У меня не получается установить обновления конфигурации. Ни УСН, ни обычная типовая конфигурация. При установке УСН постоянно ошибка выскакивает на седьмом диске либо чтения, либо открытия. При установке типовой все тоже самое только проблема появляется при чтении 14 диска. Помогите пожалуйста, отчеты уже надо сдавать, а без этих обновлений я как бомж на рынке.

----------


## ирина08

Мы работаем в базе 1С:Предприятие уже 10 лет. Наверно можно начать год с чистой базой (только справочники и сальдо перетащить) на начало года. Подскажите, как это сделать можно?

----------


## r_v_

проблема. 1С 7.7 Украина, не запускается в режиме Конфигуратор, а запускается сама программа. Как быть? Подскажите плиз.

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 41 секунду_
Проблема. 1С 7.7 Украина, не запускается в режиме Конфигуратор, а запускается сама программа. Как быть? Подскажите плиз.

----------


## AIF

> Мы работаем в базе 1С:Предприятие уже 10 лет. Наверно можно начать год с чистой базой (только справочники и сальдо перетащить) на начало года. Подскажите, как это сделать можно?


Могу поделится своим опытом:
1.	Копируем старую рабочую информационную базу и переименовываю ее ( например: 1SBud6-Копия 1SBud6-1SBud611).
2.	Прописываем путь в мультизагрузчике (режим запуска системы - диалог «Запуск 1С: Предприятия») к новой полученной информационной рабочей базе (в нашем примере: 1SBud611)
3.	Открываем новую рабочую базу (ИБ) и запускаем внешнюю обработку (*.ert) «Свертка бухгалтерских итогов» на дату- 31.12.2010 г. Корр. счет- 00. Способ удаления проводок «Пометить на удаление документы». Нажимаем «Выполнить» и ждём результата. Свертка находится в меню «Сервис»- «Дополнительные возможности» или что-то подобное. Всё зависит от конфигурации. Если база большая прийдётся подождать.
4.	После обработки, помеченные на удаление документы удаляем. Затем заходим в общий журнал и удаляем документы («Сервис» - «Обработка документов») за предыдущие годы, которые при проведении не образуют проводок и соответственно не влияют на валюту баланса (платежные поручения, доверенности, договора материальной ответственности и т.д).
5.	Проверяем проводки, сформированные на 31.12.2010 г.  Здесь повылезают все ваши недочёты за предыдущие годы (когда сформируете поймёте). Для уменьшения размера ИБ их можно подкорректировать.
6.	Затем входим в «Конфигуратор» и через «Администрирование» тестируем, исправляем и упаковываем ИБ (предварительно конечно архивируем базу).
Вот собственно и всё. Если кто-то делает это другим способом и он проще и эффективней- поделитесь. Возьмём на вооружение.

----------


## AIF

> Мы работаем в базе 1С:Предприятие уже 10 лет. Наверно можно начать год с чистой базой (только справочники и сальдо перетащить) на начало года. Подскажите, как это сделать можно?


Могу поделится своим опытом:
1.	Копируем старую рабочую информационную базу и переименовываю ее ( например: 1SBud6-Копия 1SBud6-1SBud611).
2.	Прописываем путь в мультизагрузчике (режим запуска системы - диалог «Запуск 1С: Предприятия») к новой полученной информационной рабочей базе (в нашем примере: 1SBud611)
3.	Открываем новую рабочую базу (ИБ) и запускаем внешнюю обработку (*.ert) «Свертка бухгалтерских итогов» на дату- 31.12.2010 г. Корр. счет- 00. Способ удаления проводок «Пометить на удаление документы». Нажимаем «Выполнить» и ждём результата. Свертка находится в меню «Сервис»- «Дополнительные возможности» или что-то подобное. Всё зависит от конфигурации. Если база большая прийдётся подождать.
4.	После обработки, помеченные на удаление документы удаляем. Затем заходим в общий журнал и удаляем документы («Сервис» - «Обработка документов») за предыдущие годы, которые при проведении не образуют проводок и соответственно не влияют на валюту баланса (платежные поручения, доверенности, договора материальной ответственности и т.д).
5.	Проверяем проводки, сформированные на 31.12.2010 г.  Здесь повылезают все ваши недочёты за предыдущие годы (когда сформируете поймёте). Для уменьшения размера ИБ их можно подкорректировать.
6.	Затем входим в «Конфигуратор» и через «Администрирование» тестируем, исправляем и упаковываем ИБ (предварительно конечно архивируем базу).
Вот собственно и всё. Если кто-то делает это другим способом и он проще и эффективней- поделитесь. Возьмём на вооружение.

----------


## Barb

Что изменилось в конфигурации 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.306 по сравнению с 305?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Что изменилось в конфигурации 1С:Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.306 по сравнению с 305?


Изменений мало, но они принципиальные: 

1.	Отчетность по НДФЛ за 2010 год
В типовую конфигурацию включена новая форма справки 2-НДФЛ за 2010 год, утвержденная Приказом Федеральной налоговой службы (ФНС России) от 17 ноября 2010 г. № ММВ-7-3/611@.

2.	Страховые взносы во внебюджетные фонды в 2011 году
•	обновлены тарифы взносов в Фонды медицинского страхования в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 16.10.2010 № 272-ФЗ;
•	реализована поддержка пониженных тарифов страховых взносов, предусмотренных статьями 58 Федерального закона от 24.07.2009 № 212-ФЗ в редакции Федеральных законов от 16.10.2010 № 272-ФЗ, от 08.12.2010 № 339-ФЗ и от 28.12.2010 № 432-ФЗ;
изменен порядок исчисления взносов в ФСС на страхование от несчастных случаев и профзаболеваний в соответствии с Федеральным законом от 08.12.2010 № 348-ФЗ.

Вероятно, изменен формат файла выгрузки отчетности по НДФЛ на 5.1 (в ранних релизах был 4.00001, в таком формате налоговая не принимает).

----------


## Jobber1957

Добрый день всем!
Вопросы здесь все умные (тяжело что мне понимается).Я думаю помочь мне легко. Помогите пожалуйста с понятиями :)
Установлена торговля 77 сетевая. Если на одном компе стоит конфигурация 8.7, а на другой поставить более позднюю, - будет ли это все работать?
Спасибо

----------


## S_GRAY

> Добрый день всем!
> Вопросы здесь все умные (тяжело что мне понимается).Я думаю помочь мне легко. Помогите пожалуйста с понятиями :)
> Установлена торговля 77 сетевая. Если на одном компе стоит конфигурация 8.7, а на другой поставить более позднюю, - будет ли это все работать?
> Спасибо


Все платформы 1С - 7.7, 8.1 и 8.2 прекрасно сосуществуют вместе, даже на одном компьютере. Естественно, каждая из них работает со своими базами данных.

----------


## Jobber1957

Добрый всем!
Установил сетевую торговлю, подключаюсь к базе, а мне "порядок сортировки установленный для баз данных, отличается от системного"
У кого такое было, или кто знает что это за сообщение, помогите разобраться пожалуйста :)

----------


## кисик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, аналог 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", редакция 4.5 в *1С8.1 и 1С8.2*, а также что является аналогом 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Проф. Типовая конфигуpация в *1С8.1 и 1С8.2*?

----------


## rdv-rb

> Добрый всем!
> Установил сетевую торговлю, подключаюсь к базе, а мне "порядок сортировки установленный для баз данных, отличается от системного"
> У кого такое было, или кто знает что это за сообщение, помогите разобраться пожалуйста :)


Если у тебя сторит Vista or Win 7, тогда тебе нужет релиз 27 + в бин директории необходимо создать файл OrdNoChk.prm

----------


## ирина08

Подскажите, что сделать? При выгрузке данных из 1С "бухучет" в конфиг "зарплата и кадры" пишет: ИмяКонвертации	= ПравилаОбмена.ПолучитьАтр  бут("Имя");
{Обработка.ВыгрузкаДанных.  орма.Модуль(110)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ПолучитьАтрибут)

_Добавлено через 27 часов 31 минуту 39 секунд_
Подскажите, как перенести данные справочников из 1С:бух 7.70.521 в такую же , только новую

----------


## ирина08

Подскажите, как перенести данные справочников из 1С:бух 7.70.521 в такую же , только новую

----------


## daw2000

> Подскажите, как перенести данные справочников из 1С:бух 7.70.521 в такую же , только новую


Элементарно!
Физически копируем файлы из папки с конфигурацией в новую папку. (получаем дубль базы), затем уже в базе-дубле при помощи групповой обработки документов (меню-сервис) помечаем все!!! документы на удаление, затем в монопольном режиме непосредственно удаляем все помеченное на удаление и все! Справочники на месте, а документов нет - новая база готова. Проверить результат можно посредством формирования оборотки - должна быть нулевая.

----------


## dms1

> Уважаемые!  После обновления Бухгалтерии до релиза 521   программа не делает вычеты по НДФЛ (400 р на сотрудника и 1 000 на ребенка).
> Слетела в карточке сотрудников инфа о вычетах, там проставили опять руками, но программа не видет их всё равно...
> 
> и с траховые взносы с зарплаты тоже не считает...
> 
> В чем косяк и как поправить, кто-нить знает?


Нужно обработкой документов(в сервисе) сделать непроведенными начисление зарплаты и закрытие месяца  с 01.01.10 г по 31.12.10 г, затем этой же обработкой провести документы, и будет счастье

----------


## dms1

обработка tranref.ert поможет, тогда не придется высищать скопированную базу от документов

_Добавлено через 10 минут 10 секунд_



> Уважаемые!  После обновления Бухгалтерии до релиза 521   программа не делает вычеты по НДФЛ (400 р на сотрудника и 1 000 на ребенка).
> Слетела в карточке сотрудников инфа о вычетах, там проставили опять руками, но программа не видет их всё равно...
> 
> и с траховые взносы с зарплаты тоже не считает...
> 
> В чем косяк и как поправить, кто-нить знает?


Нужно обработкой документов(в сервисе) сделать непроведенными начисление зарплаты и закрытие месяца  с 01.01.10 г по 31.12.10 г, затем этой же обработкой провести документы, и будет счастье

_Добавлено через 7 минут 26 секунд_



> Уважаемые!  После обновления Бухгалтерии до релиза 521   программа не делает вычеты по НДФЛ (400 р на сотрудника и 1 000 на ребенка).
> Слетела в карточке сотрудников инфа о вычетах, там проставили опять руками, но программа не видет их всё равно...
> 
> и с траховые взносы с зарплаты тоже не считает...
> 
> В чем косяк и как поправить, кто-нить знает?


Нужно обработкой документов(в сервисе) сделать непроведенными начисление зарплаты и закрытие месяца  с 01.01.10 г по 31.12.10 г, затем этой же обработкой провести документы, и будет счастье

_Добавлено через 25 минут 8 секунд_



> уважаемые профессионалы УСН!!!.. подскажите пож-та где можно проставить ставки ФФОМС и ТФОМС, затем начислить з.п и где потом можно посмотреть(в каком отчете) сколько начислилось.
> релиз 177 УСН база демо.
> 
> ПИ си (Справочники -> Налоги -> Тарифы страховых взносов( не забудь выставить дату)
> 
> Оборотки по 69,41 и по 69,42 
> 
> не забудь только с 2011 г.) - это я уже пробовал не помогло...:(


1.Посмотреть можно : Отчеты-специализированные-Начисленные налоги с ФОТ
2.ставки ФФОМС и ТФОМС нужно также поправить в Справочники-Налоги-Налоги и отчисления, выставить дату Значение периодических реквизитов01.01.11г

_Добавлено через 34 секунды_



> уважаемые профессионалы УСН!!!.. подскажите пож-та где можно проставить ставки ФФОМС и ТФОМС, затем начислить з.п и где потом можно посмотреть(в каком отчете) сколько начислилось.
> релиз 177 УСН база демо.
> 
> ПИ си (Справочники -> Налоги -> Тарифы страховых взносов( не забудь выставить дату)
> 
> Оборотки по 69,41 и по 69,42 
> 
> не забудь только с 2011 г.) - это я уже пробовал не помогло...:(


1.Посмотреть можно : Отчеты-специализированные-Начисленные налоги с ФОТ
2.ставки ФФОМС и ТФОМС нужно также поправить в Справочники-Налоги-Налоги и отчисления, выставить дату Значение периодических реквизитов01.01.11г

_Добавлено через 38 минут 4 секунды_
ЗИК 7.7  306 релиз, режим УСН, на договор подряда не начисляются взносы ФСС и ФСС_НС, хотя в базу страховых взносов договор подряда входит
Подскажите, как начислить эти взносы(кроме ручного редактирования)

----------


## ирина08

Помогите, совсем запуталась. При проведении закрытие месяца пишет:Проведение документа Закрытие месяца № 00000001 от 31.01.11
Закрытие счета 44.1.2. База распределения - выручка по товарам, отраженная по кредиту счета 90.1.2.
"Счет 44.1.2 автоматически закрыть невозможно, т.к. база распределения расходов равна нулю.
База распределения - выручка по товарам, отраженная по кредиту счета 90.1.2"
Документ не проведен!
Что делать?

----------


## daw2000

> Закрытие счета 44.1.2. База распределения - выручка по товарам, отраженная по кредиту счета 90.1.2.
> "Счет 44.1.2 автоматически закрыть невозможно, т.к. база распределения расходов равна нулю.
> База распределения - выручка по товарам, отраженная по кредиту счета 90.1.2"


Посмотрите справочник "Виды продукции (работ, услуг)". Скорее всего неправильно установлено значение "Тип номенклатуры" для элемента данного справочника который является значением субконто кредита счета 90.1.2 в январе 2011 года. Попробуйте изменить данное значение на нужное в справочнике и перепровисти документ.

----------


## ирина08

Большое спасибо, закрытие месяца провелось при типе номенклатуры - товар, а мы оказываем услуги (ЕНВД), но так не проводится. Может подскажите как это сделать?

----------


## liros

> Мой опыт запуска 7.7 на Вин7 свелся только к одной проблеме, что для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе, что довольно легко решается... а так никаких проблем нет.. правда пользую х64 вин7..


У как этот "неправильный" порядок сортировки в правильный превратить. Я не допетрил. Заранее спасибо. Можно и в личку ответить liros1@mail.ru , чтобы других не загружать этой операцией.

----------


## Tacker

> У как этот "неправильный" порядок сортировки в правильный превратить. Я не допетрил. Заранее спасибо. Можно и в личку ответить liros1@mail.ru , чтобы других не загружать этой операцией.


Как только официально вышла Vista, все это было описано на  форуме, а совсем недавно - на прошлой неделе - снова отвечали на этот вопрос - то же самое в Семерке.

----------


## igor_rus

Был 1с релиз 7.70.519. все работало.
Два вида начислений: 2000 - зарплата, 2010 - договор подряда без взносов соцстрах.
при переходе на релиз 521, а теперь и 522 не закрывается месяц октябрь, ноябрь, 
декабрь 2010г. по зарплате. не начисляются отчисления в фонды кроме несч. случаев.
Такая же беда была на 516 релизе. После выхода 517 исправилось. Без подрядников 
на другой организации все закрывается на 521, правда на другой машине.ИИ?

----------


## ohlala

Здравствуйте.

Нужно обновить конфу Предприниматель с 147 до текущего, можете подсказать какие были критические обновления или подсказать, где это можно посмотреть?

Спасибо

----------


## spirit2030

Помогите советом, обновил 1с7, теперь при начислении зарплаты, а именно дополнительные начисления несчитает автоматически. В конфигураторе, в документах, в дополнительных начислениях сделал как было до обновления все равно несчитает. Проблема после любого релиза. Подскажите где еще может быть проблема. Ведомость начислений одна к одному, т.е до обновления и после.

----------


## rdv-rb

После перехода ЗиК с 305 на 306 у иностранцев перестали считаться страховые взносы ФСС НС и ПЗ, 0.2%, кто сталкивался, где тут собака зарыта.

Еще вопрос, у пенсионеров корторых перевели на неполный рабочий день, что бы не было льгот (льготные профессии) все равно льгота начисляется, в какую сторону копать.

Буду благодарен за мнения

----------


## кисик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, запускаю установку 1С7.7 на висте, ничего не происходит, что за ошибка такая? антивирусники все отключены, права администратора, запускаю файл setup.exe и молчек.

----------


## dms1

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, запускаю установку 1С7.7 на висте, ничего не происходит, что за ошибка такая? антивирусники все отключены, права администратора, запускаю файл setup.exe и молчек.


Нужно еще отключить контроль учетных записей(UAC).перезагрузи комп и запусти  файл setup.exe от имени  администратора

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

Здравствуйте. Пособие по уходу за ребенком до 1,5 лет осталось старым конфигурация Комплексная, но последняя 504 релиз. Как это исправить?

----------


## кисик

> Нужно еще отключить контроль учетных записей(UAC).перезагрузи комп и запусти  файл setup.exe от имени  администратора


он у меня не отключается к сожалению, галочка (UAC) не ставится, не отжимается, вот и мучаюсь, может знаете как её отжать?

----------


## Александр89

Спасибо за подсказку проверю

----------


## women200055

В УСН 7.7 при формировании справки 2-НДФЛ выдает ошибку *"Данных о доходах за 2010 год не обнаружено!"*

----------


## zas2004

> В УСН 7.7 при формировании справки 2-НДФЛ выдает ошибку *"Данных о доходах за 2010 год не обнаружено!"*


Значит их и нет реально, а наскока я помню перед формированием справки надо сформировать и сохранить налоговую карточку по этому сотруднику

----------


## NiNaP

Помоготе, пожайлуста, обычному пользователю. Надо изменить разряднось в количестве и сумме без НДС в налоговой накладной и в приложении 2. В табличной части число знаков после запятой изменила, а на печать выводится по старому. Подскажите как изменить разрядность для печати.

----------


## кисик

Пытаюсь перенести 7-ку на 8-ку, в 7-ке формирую файл переноса и на шаге 5 из 5 выгрузки выдает ошибку "За выбранный период итоги не рассчитаны! Расчет итогов выполняется в режиме "Операции-Управление бухгалтерскими итогами"". Иду в этот режим, все расчитываю, но выдает такую же ошибку, пробовала разные периоды(4 кв, на начало года). Подскажите, как правильно расчитать и выгрузить файл переноса с 7-ки на 8-ку?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Пытаюсь перенести 7-ку на 8-ку, в 7-ке формирую файл переноса и на шаге 5 из 5 выгрузки выдает ошибку "За выбранный период итоги не рассчитаны! Расчет итогов выполняется в режиме "Операции-Управление бухгалтерскими итогами"". Иду в этот режим, все расчитываю, но выдает такую же ошибку, пробовала разные периоды(4 кв, на начало года). Подскажите, как правильно расчитать и выгрузить файл переноса с 7-ки на 8-ку?


А попробуйте перейти на 8-ку, указав <Загружать данные из информационной базы>. Произойдет непосредственная загрузка из информационной базы 7.7.

----------


## кисик

пробовала конечно, но таким способом не переходит (((((

----------


## 502

Добрый день никто не подскажет когда ждать 
Налоговую декларацию по налогу на прибыль 2010 год 																																																																																																																							
В соответствии с п. 2 Приказа ФНС РФ от 15.12.2010 N ММВ-7-3/730@  
и если ес ть может уже гдето)))

----------


## robusto7

Ребята, нужна помощь!

Была Бухгалтерия *503* релиз. С дуру обновили сразу на *522*. Причём, на первый взгляд всё нормально встало, поэтому бэкап перезаписали новым. 
Сейчас выяснилось, что *не рассчитываются отчисления в фонды с ФОТ*, не только в текущем месяце, но и пропали начисления 2010 года..
Всё перерыли, но не можем найти причину.

Вопросы:

1. Есть ли идеи относительно того, *почему не рассчитывается 69 счёт*?
3. Можно ли было обновляться сразу с 503 на 522? (риторический)
2. Если нельзя, то как теперь откатиться при отсутствии бэкапа?

Спасибо.

----------


## JETT-79

люди добрые помогите с установкой 1с 7.7 на vistu

----------


## Tacker

> люди добрые помогите с установкой 1с 7.7 на vistu


Запуск setup.exe от имени администратора, после установки платформы и конфигурации заходим в режиме Конфигуратора в меню "Администрирование" - "Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ..." - "1251 + Текущая системная..." (как-то так, последний пункт в меню). И все работает без проблем, если только машина не в сети с Windows XP.

----------


## JETT-79

спасибо попробую !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gajunar

Возникла проблема - после обновления платформы с версии 1С предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.025) на 7.70.27 указал расположение информационных баз. У программы два пользователся №1 и №2 и соответственно две инф базы. Так вот - при загрузке программы грузится только второй пользователь.
или начинают выскакивать ошибки"Нарушена структура данных таблицы SC45032" или "ошибка открытия индексн файла таблицы 1SConst" и предлагает войти в монопольном режиме.
Что не так сделано?

_Добавлено через 11 часов 32 минуты 50 секунд_
Проблема решена бэкапом животворящим и переназначением пути баз.:vseok:
Единственное, при обновлении регламент отчетности
всплыла ошибка"Не могу найти исполняемую команду;
Не обнаружен файл C:\base1c\1SBDB\ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt."
На тестовой 1С такой ошибки не всплывало.
?

----------


## Oleg240675

Помогите с решением вопроса. Как внедрить в 1С Предприятие "Бухгалтерия для Украины" релиз 7,70,282 модуль для управления кассовым регистратором ИКС 483LT. Нужно оч срочно, запускаем в работу новое предприятие. Всем откликнувшимся СПАСИБО!

----------


## ирина08

Помогите разобраться. В январе все было в порядке. Начислили зарплату за февраль, закрыли месяц. Теперь в расчетной ведомости за февраль  взносы по ФСС (2,9), ТФОМС и ФФОМС считает накопительно с январем. И в карточке учета страховых взносов суммы облагаемые есть, а начислений за январь нет. Где ошибка?

----------


## dvs09

Как в конфигураторе 7.7 перепрограммировать печатную форму, удалить ненужные строки, графы, добавить нужные, так чтобы он соответствовал уже новой форме, например в связи с измененимем формы прих. касс. ордера. 
Поясните подробней плиз или дайте ссылку на др. источник :confused:

----------


## rogue

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто-нибудь сталкивался с обработкой или  кто-то сам дорабатывал конфигурацию, чтобы можно было отслеживать наличие возвратных документов в бухгалтерии. Нужен самый простой вариант, когда бухгалтер, например, при возврате документа ставит напротив него галочку.
 Подскажите, пожалуйста, как это реализовать.
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## rogue

повтор

----------


## dms1

[QUOTE=Gajunar;121229
Единственное, при обновлении регламент отчетности
всплыла ошибка"Не могу найти исполняемую команду;
Не обнаружен файл C:\base1c\1SBDB\ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt."
На тестовой 1С такой ошибки не всплывало.
?[/QUOTE]

нужно повторить загрузку отчетов в свою базу или загрузить отчет в пустую базу, а затем переписать их из каталога ExtForms (Rp10q4.grp -отчет за 4 кв 2010г) :)

----------


## Small_Hools

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите пожалуйста!
Возникла такая проблема.В 7.7. Бух. учет 522 не считает страховых взносов. Как будто программа не понимает что ЕСН больше нет.

----------


## Tatyana2160

Плиз, помогите
На W7 стоят Бух и ЗиК, обновила конфиг. закачала регл отчетность но выдает что нет V7Plus (отсутствует CLSID) файл V7Plus есть..в чем проблема?

----------


## dms1

> Плиз, помогите
> На W7 стоят Бух и ЗиК, обновила конфиг. закачала регл отчетность но выдает что нет V7Plus (отсутствует CLSID) файл V7Plus есть..в чем проблема?


Нужно записать V7Plus.dll в каталог Bin и в каталог с базой:)
Запустить программу хотя бы один раз от имени администратора

----------


## Fotinia59

Подскажите, в чем проблема: стоит УСН 178 релиз. В справочнике тариф страховых взносов стоит строка - организации, применяющие УСН, занятые производством и приравненными видами деятельности - стоит взнос в ПФР 18% и 6 %. В Константе выбрана та же организация. А при закрытии месяца взнос в ПФР страховой считает 26 % .Помогите.
Разобралась, извините за вопрос.

----------


## gshirok

подскажите плиз 7-ка бухгалтерия будет поддерживаться 1С или нет?

----------


## S_GRAY

> подскажите плиз 7-ка бухгалтерия будет поддерживаться 1С или нет?


Поддерживаться будет, а вот развиваться - это навряд ли.

----------


## olersh

Подскажите пожалуйста, 
1С 7.7 Учет и отчетность Предпринимателя ред. 1.2  релиз 7.70.167 
При проверке обновлений комплектов для заполнения деклараций с сайта бух.1С появляются только до 2009 года. Вопрос - еще не появился 2010 год? 
Если есть, то  где скачать комплект для загрузки с носителя?
Внешнюю программу для заполнения вручную нашел, но хочется из 1С выгружать :)

----------


## Small_Hools

Здравствуйте!Помогите пожалуйста!Очень срочно!

Была 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация релиз 7.70.519 обновил релиз  на 7.70.521. Затем последовал релиз 7.70.522. Базу перед эти не сохранил. Возникла проблема со страховыми взносами. Что можно сделать подскажите? Если попробовать загрузить старый релиз 7.70.519 на новый  7.70.522.

Очень буду благодарен. Сегодня первым делом сделаю архив базы. А дальше жду советов чтобы окончательно все не испортить.

----------


## d5ce3e

> Возникла проблема со страховыми взносами.


какая проблема? меня тут дама 3 дня доставала по телефону - как изменить ФОМС, типа ФФОМС уменьшить, а ТФОМС увеличить, тоже считала, что в программе ошибка...
 архивы делать надо всегда. взад так просто не изменишь, обнови до 523.
если проблемы останутся - решать их.

----------


## Small_Hools

Отчеты - Анализ субконто за отчетный период не формирует страховые взносы.
Может есть что можно как лучше обновить конфигурациюИ?ли не имеет значения?

----------


## camerad

Здравствуйте. 
Есть 1С 7.7 ПУБ. Как сделать так, чтобы начать с "чистого листа", т.е. остатки МПЗ на складе - нулевые, а всё остальное (справочники, константы и т.д.) без изменений. Никаких документов тоже не надо переносить. Помогите, пожалуйста. Я не программист 1С, второй день Инет рою.

----------


## vadimvad

[QUOTE=zas2004;118609]Значит их и нет реально, а наскока я помню перед формированием справки надо сформировать и сохранить налоговую карточку по этому сотруднику[/QUO


Вы все правильно говорите, только на релизах УСН  179  и ТИПОВАЯ 523 в налоговой карточке дивиденды есть, а  в справке 2-НДФЛ не считает дивиденды, не знаете почему?

----------


## sirogaranes

Это исправленный файл для расчета 2ндфл в 1с(с дивидендами) 

http://narod.ru/disk/6910191001/2NDFL.RAR.html

----------


## vadimvad

> Это исправленный файл для расчета 2ндфл в 1с(с дивидендами) 
> 
> http://narod.ru/disk/6910191001/2NDFL.RAR.html


подскажи, пожалуйста, как подключить эти файлы?

----------


## sirogaranes

проще всего сделать так: запускаете 1с в режиме предприятие, затем в левом верхнем углу 
файл-открыть-показываем путь к предварительно распакованному файлу-выбираем его-открыть ну и все.
это дополнения, выпущенные к 523 и 179 релизам

----------


## sos2011

Пробую сделать НДФЛ в 1С 7.7 ПроизводствоУслугиБухгалт  ерия  7.70.318. Старая форма((((((( Попробовала по ссылке http://narod.ru/disk/6910191001/2NDFL.RAR.html. Ничего не получилось. Я чета не догоняю?

----------


## sirogaranes

sos2011
это дополнения, выпущенные к 523 и 179 релизам, может быть поэтому(на них точно идет)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Пробую сделать НДФЛ в 1С 7.7 ПроизводствоУслугиБухгалт  ерия  7.70.318. Старая форма((((((( Попробовала по ссылке http://narod.ru/disk/6910191001/2NDFL.RAR.html. Ничего не получилось. Я чета не догоняю?


обнови конфигурацию 7.70.319, на форуме имеется и все должно идти.

----------


## sos2011

Спасибо. Попробую.

----------


## Small_Hools

Очень необходима помощь человека готового взяться за проблему, которая у меня возникла!Срочно.Естественн  о все это не бесплатно. Объясню что есть и какая проблема! 
1. Имеется база Бухучета 1С 7.7 релиз 522
2. Проблема состоит в том что начиная с  2010 года перестало считать вот что:
Отчеты-Анализ счета-Например: Период 3 квартал 2010 с начала года, Счет 69, устанавливаем галочки по субсчетам и кор. субсчетам- Сформировать-Получается что 51 счет есть а 26 отсутствует.
3. Возникло после обновления на 521 релиз архивной базы нет.

Если кого заинтересовало пишите в личку (Санкт-Петербург). Или если кого-то сможете посоветовать.Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## ирина08

В выписке по банку за 11 марта слетели остатки на начало и пишет:
Невосстановимая ошибка базы Данных
Код: - 4
Таблица: 1SACCSEL
Общая ошибка ввода-вывода.
И программа закрывается. До этого все было нормально. 
Подскажите, что это такае и как это исправить?

----------


## Elena_gp

> Ребята, нужна помощь!
> 
> Была Бухгалтерия *503* релиз. С дуру обновили сразу на *522*. Причём, на первый взгляд всё нормально встало, поэтому бэкап перезаписали новым. 
> Сейчас выяснилось, что *не рассчитываются отчисления в фонды с ФОТ*, не только в текущем месяце, но и пропали начисления 2010 года..
> Всё перерыли, но не можем найти причину.
> 
> Вопросы:
> 
> 1. Есть ли идеи относительно того, *почему не рассчитывается 69 счёт*?
> ...


1. проверьте справочник начислений. 
2. Проверьте в Константах Основной тариф страховых взносов
3. Отмените проведение Конец месяца с начала года и зарплату последовательно проводите документы. Должго помочь.

Успехов.
Откатывать не советую.

----------


## Small_Hools

А можно более подробно?!

----------


## Elena_gp

для этого надо об организации более подробную информацию

----------


## кев

1С Предприятие 7.7. для SQL (7.70.025) Торговля+склад ред.8 для Беларуси - не правильно формируется ТТН, помогите, пожалуйста с модулем.

----------


## DATO

Доброго времени суток добрым людям!

Извините если не туда пишу, но просьба следующая: нужна обработка для загрузки прайс-листов из Exel в 1С 7.7 Торговля и Склад ред. 9.2 если такая существует в природе!

----------


## sirop4ikk

После установки рег отчетности 4q4004 для общей баланс не выгружается, ругается на юр адрес, хотя юр адрес по КЛАДРу...и не находит печатную форму...у меня у одной такоеИ?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> После установки рег отчетности 4q4004 для общей баланс не выгружается, ругается на юр адрес, хотя юр адрес по КЛАДРу...и не находит печатную форму...у меня у одной такоеИ?


Думаю нет! вот что у моего буха

Подсказать может кто нибудь тут? Бухгалтер сдал бухгалтерский баланс (форма 1) в электронном виде, но его не приняли, в ответном письме написанно код ошибки 0300100000

текст Версия формата 5.01, указанная в заголовке файла, не совпадает с определенной исходя из периода

ошибки отчётность по СППДФ; 5.02
Помогите разобраться! Что делать?

Добавлено через 12 минут 45 секунд
бух проф редакции 4.5 релиз 523 
компект отчётности 10q4003 от 24.02.11г 
в описании к регламентированной отчётности нашёл что имеет возможность выгрузки в электронном виде в формате 5.03 
так что совсем запутался с этими версиями!

_Добавлено через 2 часа 56 минут 55 секунд_



> Думаю нет! вот что у моего буха
> 
> Подсказать может кто нибудь тут? Бухгалтер сдал бухгалтерский баланс (форма 1) в электронном виде, но его не приняли, в ответном письме написанно код ошибки 0300100000
> 
> текст Версия формата 5.01, указанная в заголовке файла, не совпадает с определенной исходя из периода
> 
> ошибки отчётность по СППДФ; 5.02
> Помогите разобраться! Что делать?
> 
> ...


проблема решена, всего навсего нужно обновление отчётности от 9 марта
если надо то вот http://depositfiles.com/ru/files/39g3hsv5b?redirect

----------


## Small_Hools

Ура!Моя проблема решена!

----------


## zarina24

> 1. проверьте справочник начислений. 
> 2. Проверьте в Константах Основной тариф страховых взносов
> 3. Отмените проведение Конец месяца с начала года и зарплату последовательно проводите документы. Должно помочь.
> 
> Успехов.
> Откатывать не советую.


Здравствуйте! У меня такая же проблема, только в УСН. После обновления до 179 релиза не расчитывается ФСС и ПФР взносы . Считает только НДФЛ и НС и ПЗ. Все, что вы указали выше я проверила и сделала, результат = 0
Уже конец квартала, может быть можете еще, что-нибудь посоветовать !?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Здравствуйте! У меня такая же проблема, только в УСН. После обновления до 179 релиза не расчитывается ФСС и ПФР взносы . Считает только НДФЛ и НС и ПЗ. Все, что вы указали выше я проверила и сделала, результат = 0
> Уже конец квартала, может быть можете еще, что-нибудь посоветовать !?


А у вас какой релиз регламентированной отчётности?

----------


## zarina24

> А у вас какой релиз регламентированной отчётности?


релиз регламентированной отчётности 10q4003! Только мне не понятно, какое отношение отчетность имеет к документу закрытие месяца, который не формирует проводки по этим взносам?

----------


## Татьяна2305

Помогите плиз.....накачал обновлений и обновленных конфигураций 1С Предприятие 7.7 редакции 4.5 522ю и 523ю.....файлы обновлений EXEшники запускаю - ничего не происходит,а установочные дискеты при обновлении запарываются либо на 16м диске либо на 15м...пишет GENERROR и вылетает.......что делать не знаю...отчет горит...%((((

----------


## DmitryNemo

Подскажите пожалуйста как решить эту проблему 1С Предприятие 7.7 на Вин7  ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе

----------


## Татьяна2305

запускаешь конфигуратор - там в закладке Администрирование выбираешь  Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ - там выбираешь самую последнюю графу (чето та со знаком +) и нажимаешь ОК - ждешь немного и все впорядке!!!

----------


## DmitryNemo

Все так просто... Спасибо.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Помогите плиз.....накачал обновлений и обновленных конфигураций 1С Предприятие 7.7 редакции 4.5 522ю и 523ю.....файлы обновлений EXEшники запускаю - ничего не происходит,а установочные дискеты при обновлении запарываются либо на 16м диске либо на 15м...пишет GENERROR и вылетает.......что делать не знаю...отчет горит...%((((


Ошибка возникает из-за того, что в ветке реестра
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro  l\FileSystem
параметр ntfsDisable8dot3NameCreation равен 1. Это делают для ускорения файловой системы NTFS. 1C  этого не терпит. Просто установите параметр в 0, и все будет OK.
P.S Это относится к ОС Win XP.

----------


## Татьяна2305

Ничего не помогает... (((
А может у кого-нибудь есть установочный файл, который точно будет работать? Конфигурация 523.....

----------


## S_GRAY

> Ничего не помогает... (((
> А может у кого-нибудь есть установочный файл, который точно будет работать? Конфигурация 523.....


Какая у вас операционная система? Если Win7 x64, то установка конфигурации не будет работать в принципе (т. к это 16 разрядное приложение). В таком случае установка возможна под управлением виртуальной машины (XP), или как вариант - установка на другой машине (с WinXP) и перенос конфигурации в чистом виде на свою машину для дальнейшего обновления.

----------


## Касякова

Добавила отчетность за 1 кв.2011г 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 в отчете ФСС нет кнопки заполнить

----------


## trunk777

В комплекте отчетности 1 кв. 2011 г. нет выгрузки форм бух баланса. Может кто в курсе, будут ли формат выгрузки менять? Хотя только в феврале меняли на 5.02...

----------


## 502

кстати и выгрузка 4ФСС нету тоже

----------


## S_GRAY

> В комплекте отчетности 1 кв. 2011 г. нет выгрузки форм бух баланса. Может кто в курсе, будут ли формат выгрузки менять? Хотя только в феврале меняли на 5.02...


Баланс должен быть в формате 5.03

----------


## kastet200912

скажите пожалуйста может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой,как "недоступна компонента прекомпиляции"?что делать как с ней бороться?я так понимаю это зашифрованный программный код...но может есть какие-то варианты предотвратить это и расшифровать?

----------


## nitro80

Озадачили поставить бд для ведения столовой и что б в ЕНВД.
Помогите пожалуйста выбрать конфигурацию.

----------


## foxmanru

Добрый день, подскажите как изменить вид счета в 1с.7.7 чтоб там была шапка - текст предприятия  и внизу счета дополнительные условия для счета и т.д просто замучилась отжимать и править вручную каждый раз, или хотя бы куда копать ?

Заранее ОЧЕНЬ благодарю.:)

----------


## S_GRAY

> Добрый день, подскажите как изменить вид счета в 1с.7.7 чтоб там была шапка - текст предприятия  и внизу счета дополнительные условия для счета и т.д просто замучилась отжимать и править вручную каждый раз, или хотя бы куда копать ?
> 
> Заранее ОЧЕНЬ благодарю.:)


Что значит текст предприятия? Логотип фирмы, что ли. И что замучилась отжимать? Белье наверное. 
Делается так:
-в конфигураторе открываем документ Счет;
-редактируем форму документа Счет.
Если не умеете сами, пригласите специалиста. Правда, подобная самодеятельность в оформлении документов чревата тем, что при последующих обновлениях конфигурации надо будет исключать документ Счет из списка обновляемых объектов.

----------


## foxmanru

Ответ более чем удовлетворил))) именно и хотим сделать свой вид счета!

отжимаем явно не белье - а после кнопки печать - ручная правка!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Добавила отчетность за 1 кв.2011г 1С Бухгалтерия 7.7 в отчете ФСС нет кнопки заполнить


А вы какой релиз установили? Если 11q1002 то всё ок!

----------


## Irina78

> А вы какой релиз установили? Если 11q1002 то всё ок!


Нет там кнопки, в этом отчете.
Так же нет выгрузки в ФСС.
Так же нет выгрузки Ф1 и Ф2.
По отчетам УСН за первый квартал, еще и по РСВ-1 уплата ФФОМС и ТФОМС не "встает" в отчет.
Это пока то, что вижу.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Нет там кнопки, в этом отчете.
> Так же нет выгрузки в ФСС.
> Так же нет выгрузки Ф1 и Ф2.
> По отчетам УСН за первый квартал, еще и по РСВ-1 уплата ФФОМС и ТФОМС не "встает" в отчет.
> Это пока то, что вижу.


Это всего лишь первый вариант отчетности за 1 кв. Будет 2-ая редакция, 3-я, и так до конца апреля. Если хотите сдать отчетность пораньше, то не стоит возмущаться - пользуйтесь сторонними программами, хоть это неспортивно смотрится. Кстати, ЭОН 4.23.3 (он же Налогоплательщик ЮЛ) полностью готов к сдаче отчетности за 1 кв.

----------


## Irina78

> Это всего лишь первый вариант отчетности за 1 кв. Будет 2-ая редакция, 3-я, и так до конца апреля. Если хотите сдать отчетность пораньше, то не стоит возмущаться - пользуйтесь сторонними программами, хоть это неспортивно смотрится. Кстати, ЭОН 4.23.3 (он же Налогоплательщик ЮЛ) полностью готов к сдаче отчетности за 1 кв.


Да я и не возмущаюсь, просто констатирую факт:)
У меня большая часть организаций, учет которых ведется на 7.7, сдается в эл. виде, поэтому мне легче.

----------


## Mike Splin

Может кто сталкивался? УСН 179. Часть филиалов на УСН, часть на вмененке. Часть зарплаты (правление)  распределяем на затраты УСН-вмененка. При этом налоги на ФОТ (кроме НДФЛ) распределяются неправильно, ну то есть не попадают в затраты по УСН вообще. Документ Закрытие месяца формирует две проводки - коррекция налогов с ФОТ, принимаемых для НУ и коррекция налогов с ФОТ, распределяемых. Причем часть налогов (распределяемых) попадает и туда и туда. Соответственно, при оплате эти суммы вычитаются из налогов и в затраты УСН вообще ничего не идет. Часть правильно - не надо, часть в коррекцию, но после уменьшению на часть не принимаемых к налоговому учету зачем второй раз распределять то, что уже распределено (см 3 предложения назад)? По алгоритму чистая ошибка, но что делать - не знаю. В конфигураторе попробовал коррекцию распределяемых налогов убрать (тупо коммент), но и тут по порядку оплаты типов налогов сначала ничего не берется (по очереди следования в документе оплаты, сиречь банковской выписке). Не берется к затратам ФФОМС, ФСС, и т.д. затем часть налога берется, а потом полный налог идет на затраты УСН. Но это же тоже неправильно. Надо каждый налог распределять между УСН и вмененкой. Что за хрень?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Может кто сталкивался? УСН 179. Часть филиалов на УСН, часть на вмененке. Часть зарплаты (правление)  распределяем на затраты УСН-вмененка. При этом налоги на ФОТ (кроме НДФЛ) распределяются неправильно, ну то есть не попадают в затраты по УСН вообще. Документ Закрытие месяца формирует две проводки - коррекция налогов с ФОТ, принимаемых для НУ и коррекция налогов с ФОТ, распределяемых. Причем часть налогов (распределяемых) попадает и туда и туда. Соответственно, при оплате эти суммы вычитаются из налогов и в затраты УСН вообще ничего не идет. Часть правильно - не надо, часть в коррекцию, но после уменьшению на часть не принимаемых к налоговому учету зачем второй раз распределять то, что уже распределено (см 3 предложения назад)? По алгоритму чистая ошибка, но что делать - не знаю. В конфигураторе попробовал коррекцию распределяемых налогов убрать (тупо коммент), но и тут по порядку оплаты типов налогов сначала ничего не берется (по очереди следования в документе оплаты, сиречь банковской выписке). Не берется к затратам ФФОМС, ФСС, и т.д. затем часть налога берется, а потом полный налог идет на затраты УСН. Но это же тоже неправильно. Надо каждый налог распределять между УСН и вмененкой. Что за хрень?


Вопрос поставлен очень туманно, трудно понять. Поставьте вопрос проще, ведь смысл распределения затрат заключается в правильном расчете налога по УСН, и актуален только по окончанию квартала.

----------


## Mike Splin

Уточняю. Квартал закончился. Надо платить налог. Надо налоги на ФОТ учесть в затраты по УСН (частично, т.к. распределяются). А они не учитываются. Это происходит только если есть и УСН и ЕНВД. Кто сталкивался?

----------


## aud

Проблема в том что не получается обновить конфигурацию Бух.учет 7.70.447 на 523.
Выскакивает сообщение что,"Объеденение конфигарации не может быть произведено на переферийной базе" база одна, не с кем не стыкуется.что можно сделать?

----------


## A. S.

Подскажите, почему в ЗиК неправильно исчисляет ФФОМС и ТФОМС? Общая сумма верна - 5,1 %, а раскидывает неверноИ? где поменять?

----------


## Mike Splin

> Проблема в том что не получается обновить конфигурацию Бух.учет 7.70.447 на 523.
> Выскакивает сообщение что,"Объеденение конфигарации не может быть произведено на переферийной базе" база одна, не с кем не стыкуется.что можно сделать?


Удалить информацию о том, что Ваша база - периферийная.
Рецепт:      Не забудьте сделать резервную копию перед тем, как: 
Удалить файлы 1sdbset.dbf, 1sdbset.cdx, 1sdwnlds.dbf, 1sdwnlds.cdx, 1supdts.dbf, 1supdts.cdx
Удалить единственную запись из файла 1ssystem.dbf
Зайти  в режим конфигуратора, открыть, например, свойства конфигурации,  добавить какой-нибудь символ в комментарий, а потом его удалить. После  этого сохранить конфигурацию.    		 	   	Copyright www.buh.ru

----------


## arhspi

Может кто вкурсе, когда появятся обновляения 1с 7.7 "Типовая конфигурация для бюджетных учреждений"

я как слышал, что 7ку перестанут поддерживать в 2012 году

----------


## kastet200912

подскажите пожалуйста,что нужно сделать и как предотвратить ошибку в глобальном модуле:Определения процедур и функций должны размещаться перед операторами основной программы и подскажите пожалуйста как убрать защиту с глобального модуля,закомментировать?.
выкладываю мд файл http://zalil.ru/30785816
заранее благодарен.

_Добавлено через 32 часа 11 минут 51 секунду_
подскажите пожалуйста может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой?открываешь документ,нажимаешь печать счета или заказ-наряда а он начинает думать...и в процессах видно как начинает кушать память доходит до 700....

----------


## lazarsr

> Очень необходима помощь человека готового взяться за проблему, которая у меня возникла!Срочно.Естественн  о все это не бесплатно. Объясню что есть и какая проблема! 
> 1. Имеется база Бухучета 1С 7.7 релиз 522
> 2. Проблема состоит в том что начиная с  2010 года перестало считать вот что:
> Отчеты-Анализ счета-Например: Период 3 квартал 2010 с начала года, Счет 69, устанавливаем галочки по субсчетам и кор. субсчетам- Сформировать-Получается что 51 счет есть а 26 отсутствует.
> 3. Возникло после обновления на 521 релиз архивной базы нет.
> 
> Если кого заинтересовало пишите в личку (Санкт-Петербург). Или если кого-то сможете посоветовать.Буду очень благодарен.


Как вариант.
1 обновить до 523.
2 принудительно переиндексировать базу.
3 запустить тестирование и испровление ИБ.
Если не поможет пиши.

----------


## тост

подскажите,при поставке товаров на основании устного договора оплата осуществляется согласно счету-фактуре , какой вид договора указывать в налоговой накладной,говорят счет-фактуру указывать нельзя,нашел 3 варианта ответа,может что-то последнее и свежее подскажете

----------


## lazarsr

> подскажите,при поставке товаров на основании устного договора оплата осуществляется согласно счету-фактуре , какой вид договора указывать в налоговой накладной,говорят счет-фактуру указывать нельзя,нашел 3 варианта ответа,может что-то последнее и свежее подскажете


Без договора уже давно не выставляют.

----------


## тост

при разовой покупке договор не заключается

----------


## lazarsr

> при разовой покупке договор не заключается


А счет-фактура тогда, тоже не выдается.

----------


## тост

пришел человек,взял счет,директору цена понравилась и он оплатил

----------


## kastet200912

при выводе на печать или выборе списка выдает такую ошибку,подскажите как её предотвратить,пожалуйста!!!


 внешний отчет здесь  http://zalil.ru/30837052

ВыбНомер = глВыборПечатнойФормы("Доку  мент." +НазваниеДокумента. Вид(), ТаблицаПечФорм);
{C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\РАБОЧИЙ СТОЛ\1CV7\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TTNPRINT.ERT(579)}  : Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Вид)



Форма.кнПечать.Заголовок( ТаблицаПечФорм.Заполнить( НомерТекущейФормы, "кнопка") );
{C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\USER\РАБОЧИЙ СТОЛ\1CV7\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\TTNPRINT.ERT(556)}  : Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (Заполнить)

----------


## Aron052

Выгрузи базу под ХР, а потом загружай на своем любимом 7. И все работает, ничего в кодовых страницах менять не надо.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 5 секунд_



> Ну ответьте кто нить меня тож эти вопросы интересуют. Немогу загрузить конфигуратор что бы поменять кодовую страницу.


Выгружаешь базу под XP и загружаешь ее под семеркой и будет тебе счастье.

----------


## IlyaJbik

может в курсе кто?!
в регламентированной отчетности 
есть выгрузка данных, в ней бух баланс и отчет о прибылях и убытках
в регламентированной отчетности за 2010 4 кв она есть, 
регламентированной отчетности 2011 за 1 кв ее нет 
подскажите плиз где она?!

----------


## dima4ka_63

> может в курсе кто?!
> в регламентированной отчетности 
> есть выгрузка данных, в ней бух баланс и отчет о прибылях и убытках
> в регламентированной отчетности за 2010 4 кв она есть, 
> регламентированной отчетности 2011 за 1 кв ее нет 
> подскажите плиз где она?!


Нет пока её! В следующем релизе ждём

----------


## kastet200912

можно ли удалять компоненты,когда расшифрованы модуль и внешний отчет(v7plus,FormEx,precomp.dll,1cpp)?
и что может быть в документе "накладная",при нажатии на кнопку печать...в самом низу появляется "выполняется обработка" и ничего не происходит,не появляется печатная форма ттн....

----------


## Bakszavod

Доброго всем вечера! ситуёвина такая: делаю документ списание ОС, а в проводках почему то пусто. где копать?может кто сталкивался? конфигурация бухгалтерия для некоммерческих учреждении

----------


## Андрей111

1С v.7.7 после установки регламентированных отчётов за 1 квартал 2011 года от 14.04.2011 (general_11q1004) начал дурить с печатью баланса. При попытке распечатать выдаёт ошибку файла frm2.ert
Я один такой счастливый?

----------


## dms1

> 1С v.7.7 после установки регламентированных отчётов за 1 квартал 2011 года от 14.04.2011 (general_11q1004) начал дурить с печатью баланса. При попытке распечатать выдаёт ошибку файла frm2.ert
> Я один такой счастливый?


Поставь general_11q1005 и будет тебе счастье

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Поставь general_11q1005 и будет тебе счастье


А ты где про такой релиз слышал? Вроде последний general_11q1004

----------


## dms1

[QUOTE=dima4ka_63;138613]А ты где про такой релиз слышал? Вроде последний [/QUOTE

Точно- последний general_11q1004, я извиняюсь за general_11q1005. При печати баланса и Отчета о прибылях и убытках ошибок нет

----------


## dima4ka_63

[QUOTE=dms1;138615]


> А ты где про такой релиз слышал? Вроде последний [/QUOTE
> 
> Точно- последний general_11q1004, я извиняюсь за general_11q1005. При печати баланса и Отчета о прибылях и убытках ошибок нет


У нас тоже с ним проблем нет!

----------


## stoosha

Извините, я уже наверное в сотый раз спрошу - расскажите пошагово "для блондинки" как обновить последний general_11q1004, сам файл я скачала...:blush:

----------


## 502

> Извините,....


1с -регламентированные отчеты -кнопка загрузить и выбираете папку куда распокавали эти отчеты

----------


## -romashka-

Извините за глупый вопрос, но такая проблема: поставили Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", что то девчонка тупит и не может найти в ней как выставить счет?! Просто я по другой части:) может здесь добрые люди помогут!
Ах да и еще хотел спросить для такой конфигурации Регламентированные отчеты какие именно нужно качать обновления?! Кстати работают они по упрощенке.
Спасибо тем кто поможет!

----------


## юлия якимова

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли в 1С Предприятие 7.7. ред.4.5. релиз 7.70.522 подгрузить книгу учета доходов и расходов и как это сделать? Или нужно полностью переходить на конфигурацию УСН? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Извините за глупый вопрос, но такая проблема: поставили Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры", что то девчонка тупит и не может найти в ней как выставить счет?! Просто я по другой части:) может здесь добрые люди помогут!
> Ах да и еще хотел спросить для такой конфигурации Регламентированные отчеты какие именно нужно качать обновления?! Кстати работают они по упрощенке.
> Спасибо тем кто поможет!


Раз по упрощёнке работаете, отчёты и надо для УСНО!

----------


## -romashka-

> Раз по упрощёнке работаете, отчёты и надо для УСНО!


Спасибо с этим разобрались, а как быть со счетом?!:confused:

----------


## forzi

Пересаживайтесь на 8

----------


## upiter48

Помогите пожалуйста. При обновлении регламентированной отчётности вылетает такая гадость - Не обнаружен файл C:\........................ \ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
Процесс загрузки приостановлен!
Ошибка при выполнении команды;
Прогулялся по всем форумам и нигде не нашёл правильного ответа. Нужно сдавать, а не могу обновить. Заранее очень благодарен/ Напишите кто знает upiter48@esstel.ru

----------


## demondsh

> Помогите пожалуйста. При обновлении регламентированной отчётности вылетает такая гадость - Не обнаружен файл C:\........................ \ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
> Процесс загрузки приостановлен!
> Ошибка при выполнении команды;
> Прогулялся по всем форумам и нигде не нашёл правильного ответа. Нужно сдавать, а не могу обновить. Заранее очень благодарен/ Напишите кто знает upiter48@esstel.ru


Какая отчетнось (ну в смысле конфигурация)?

----------


## igor_rus

Сегодня сдавал отчетность в 15 налоговую. отказались брать формы 1 и 2. сказали, что принимают только новую форму сводной бухгалтерской отчетности. в 1с 8 эти бланки уже есть, а в 1с 7 похоже нет. 1с релиз 7.70.523. формы отчетности 11q1004. Подскажите что делать.

----------


## kostya770

Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой при выгрузке РСВ-1 И?

"Выгрузка: РСВ-1 (версия 7.00)
Вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ, данные за 1 Квартал 2011 г.
Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
не найдено значение элемента ДатаЗаписиВреестре.
Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
не найдено значение элемента НомерЗаписиВреестре.
Не удалось выгрузить Форма РСВ-1 ПФР."
Подскажите что делатьИ?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Сегодня сдавал отчетность в 15 налоговую. отказались брать формы 1 и 2. сказали, что принимают только новую форму сводной бухгалтерской отчетности. в 1с 8 эти бланки уже есть, а в 1с 7 похоже нет. 1с релиз 7.70.523. формы отчетности 11q1004. Подскажите что делать.


Они добавлены были в 524 релизе
Поставьте себе последний
1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.525 (установка) от 19.04.2011
http://letitbit.net/download/57689.5..._dima.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/1wknfalei

----------


## dms1

> Помогите пожалуйста. При обновлении регламентированной отчётности вылетает такая гадость - Не обнаружен файл C:\........................ \ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
> Процесс загрузки приостановлен!
> Ошибка при выполнении команды;
> Прогулялся по всем форумам и нигде не нашёл правильного ответа. Нужно сдавать, а не могу обновить. Заранее очень благодарен/ Напишите кто знает upiter48@esstel.ru


Можно переписать Rplist.txt из отчетности предыдущего периода, если вдруг не будет какой- то отчетности, то открой его в блокноте и допиши их название по аналогии с другими

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 16 секунд_



> Может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой при выгрузке РСВ-1 И?
> 
> "Выгрузка: РСВ-1 (версия 7.00)
> Вариант: ОСНОВНОЙ, данные за 1 Квартал 2011 г.
> Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
> не найдено значение элемента ДатаЗаписиВреестре.
> Форма РСВ-1 ПФР: Раздел 4.3: 
> не найдено значение элемента НомерЗаписиВреестре.
> Не удалось выгрузить Форма РСВ-1 ПФР."
> Подскажите что делатьИ?



В регламентированной отчетноси есть Обслуживание сохраненных данных.
Нужно найти отчет РСВ 1 за 1 кв 11 г и удалить лист 4.3(при отсутствии необходимости сдавать разделы 3-5 их лучше то же удалить

----------


## Константин61

Почему не выгружается Форма№2 Выгрузка: Бухгалтерская отчетность (версия 5.01)

----------


## inoks

Сделал небольшой сервис для рассылки оповещений о выходе новых релизов 1С.
Загружаю официальную ленту, разбиваю на конфигурации. Проверяю кто к какой конфигурации подписался и рассылаю почту.
Проверка каждые 20 минут.
release.8c1.ru

----------


## upiter48

> Помогите пожалуйста. При обновлении регламентированной отчётности вылетает такая гадость - Не обнаружен файл C:\........................ \ExtForms\temp.grp\Rplist.txt.
> Процесс загрузки приостановлен!
> Ошибка при выполнении команды;
> Прогулялся по всем форумам и нигде не нашёл правильного ответа. Нужно сдавать, а не могу обновить. Заранее очень благодарен/ Напишите кто знает upiter48@esstel.ru


ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо всем кто помог. Проблема решена.:dance:

----------


## inoks

> Сделал небольшой сервис для рассылки оповещений о выходе новых релизов 1С.
> Загружаю официальную ленту, разбиваю на конфигурации. Проверяю кто к какой конфигурации подписался и рассылаю почту.
> Проверка каждые 20 минут.
> release.8c1.ru


расширил список конфигураций

----------


## dima4ka_63

> расширил список конфигураций


Подписался на сервис, обновления были, и ничего, никаких оповещений не приходило!

----------


## inoks

> Подписался на сервис, обновления были, и ничего, никаких оповещений не приходило!


Значит по тем, на которые подсаны не было обновлений с момента подписки.
по таким вопросам лучше с примерами в release.8c1.ru/feedback - разберемся :)

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Значит по тем, на которые подсаны не было обновлений с момента подписки.
> по таким вопросам лучше с примерами в release.8c1.ru/feedback - разберемся :)


Ок! Буду туда писать с примерами! Ждём следующих релизов:)
Спасибо за труд!!!

----------


## nik_niz

Всем доброго вечера, вопрос такой. В комплексной 7.7 есть возможность проставлять префиксы у фирм. А есть ли возможность дописать так, чтобы был доп. префикс, например если с/ф на аванс? т.е. к примеру префикс для фирмы "Ф", то "Ф00000001", а если с/ф на аванс то было бы "ФА0000001".
спасибо заранее)

----------


## Aspirine

Подскажите как в 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 оформить частичный возврат товара покупателем? Возвратная накладная делается в программе только на всю сумму накладной. Меньше сделать не дает. Или я что-то не так делаю.
Спасибо.

----------


## Jnnov

> Подскажите как в 1С:Предприниматель 7.7 оформить частичный возврат товара покупателем? Возвратная накладная делается в программе только на всю сумму накладной. Меньше сделать не дает. Или я что-то не так делаю.
> Спасибо.


Сформируйте возврат как Вы делаете и потом уменьшите количество или наименование товара до нужного Вам. В первый раз такое слышу что нельзя. Второй вариант это полный (фиктивный) возврат товара и отгрузка по новой накладной с нужным Вам количеством.

----------


## Aspirine

Вся беда в том, что учет ведется в суммовом выражении.
Пришлось исправить расх. накладную, сделать возврат, и исправить расходную обратно. Других вариантов не нашел.
В возвратном док-те сумму не дает править.

----------


## inoks

в подписку на обновления http://release.8c1.ru добвлены описания изменений, пока только для 1с8, если кто нибудь знает, где брать описание изменений для 7.7 - буду признателен.

----------


## dimami

Подскажите, может руки из....., отчетность обновлена на свежую ((GENERAL) 11q1005 от 19.04.2011) но как не было возможности выгрузки бух отч. за 1 кв2011, так и ее и нету.:confused:
осталось времени тьфу...
Что делать, где не так?
сПАСИБО!


Поправил, руки из ..... сорри.

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Подскажите, может руки из....., отчетность обновлена на свежую ((GENERAL) 11q1005 от 19.04.2011) но как не было возможности выгрузки бух отч. за 1 кв2011, так и ее и нету.:confused:
> осталось времени тьфу...
> Что делать, где не так?
> сПАСИБО!


Попробуйте восстановить исходный сисок! Это в окне рег отчётов значёк с двумя стрелочками (справа)! Думаю всё будет ОК!:)

----------


## ЛенШ

Научите как выгрузить ярлык на рабочий стол. никак его не могу найти. программа встала. но ярлык не создался. срочно.пожайлуста

----------


## юлия якимова

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста, стоит 1С Бухгалтерия Упрощенная система налогообложения, релиз 148. Можно ли сразу обновляться на релиз 181 или нужно промежуточные обновления? Если нужно, то подскажите плиз где взять. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Tacker

> Можно ли сразу обновляться на релиз 181


Можно сразу. Только сохранитесь сначала.

----------


## kent

Непонятка в комплексной 506, при учете товара сумма увеличевается в 2 раза, а так же замечено в расчемном счете, по остатку сумма тоже увеличена в 2 раза. Где искать ошибку?

----------


## Elena_gp

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как распечатать Справку 2-НДФЛ. При попытке распечатать выдает сообшение, что нет сведений о доходах, а налоговой карточки нет

----------


## Enec

Если я не ошибаюсь, с 2011 года вместо карточек 1-НДФЛ появились Регистры налогового учета по НДФЛ

_Добавлено через 59 минут 47 секунд_
Справочник Сотрудники, кнопка Налоги на доходы--Корректировка данных по НДФЛ.
Обработка предназначена для корректировки сумм начисленных доходов и НДФЛ. Данные в форме вводятся помесячно, автоматически заполнить у меня не получилось, думаю, потому, что зарплату наша бухгалтер в 1С Предприятие 77 не  считает, считает в ЗиК. В ЗиК и регистр и справки сформировались автоматически.

----------


## бабка

Скажите, пожалуйста, если кчлюч к "семерке", то платформу "Восьмерки" можно поставить?

----------


## Enec

Какой у Вас ключ? Вообще-то раньше отличались ключи не только 7-ки и 8-ки, но и 7-ки локальной (белый ключ) и сетевой (красный). Возможно, сейчас и есть какой-то универсальный, но я в этом точно не уверена.

----------


## SJ24

> Скажите, пожалуйста, если кчлюч к "семерке", то платформу "Восьмерки" можно поставить?


Поставить то можно, но работать не будет

----------


## katya_malyh

Добрый день) помогите или подскажите пожалуйста...... не могу найти обновление 1 квартал 2011 на 1с 7.7 (подскажите где можно скачать)

----------


## Joslin

удалите плиз

----------


## SJ24

> Добрый день) помогите или подскажите пожалуйста...... не могу найти обновление 1 квартал 2011 на 1с 7.7 (подскажите где можно скачать)


Вы имеете ввиду отчетность? Тут на форуме в соответствующей ветке куча ссылок, например тут

----------


## user2851

Люди, подскажите пож. есть программа Подрядчик строительства, хотелось бы туда добавить два документа: внутренний заказ на материалы и заказ поставщику, и плюс несколько отчетиков к ним. может кто нибуть подсказать с чего начать?

----------


## skub

Переставил WinXP на Win7, и теперь при создании нового элемента ТМЦ:
(Бухгалтерский учет для Украины 7.70.286)

_Значение = Константа.ПолучитьАтрибут(  сИдентификатор);
{Глобальный модуль(381)}: Неверное имя атрибута_

----------


## kostello

Как починить базу (1с7.7 USN 181) после замены файлов sc31752.dbf и sc31752.cdx на файлы из этой же базы месячной давности (1с7.7 USN 177)? 
   Целью этой манипуляции была неудачная попытка восстановить данные по налоговым отчислениям, которые исчезли после обновления конфигурации.

----------


## gr00vy

Добрый день!
Подскажите есть ли готовые бесплатные обработки для свертки 1С ЗиК 7.7 ?
У нас реорганизация предприятия...

----------


## fanat01

Здравствуйте. Изменилось название организации, в платёжке голову пишет новое, а в плательщике старое. Подскажите пожалуйста чайнику, бух. сказала что сам буду каждый раз править. УСН 7.7

----------


## Pusy

Скажите, пожалуйста, что за ошибка и с чем она связана: 

1) Скачиваю любую конфигурацию для 7.7. 
2) Нажимаю Setup
3) Идет распаковка....и , не дойдя до финиша, выскакивает сообщение об ошибке (некоторые конфигурации запрашивают вставить диск 3...все равно при указании пути расположения диска, ошибка повторяется)


До 7ки стояла 8-ка. Установила 7-ку для выполнения лабораторных работ , снесла 8 ую версию. А может быть это связано с тем, что у меня Виндовс 7 ?

----------


## sirogaranes

Pusy, Вам надо все диски распаковать в папку с первым диском и все пойдет) Это стандартный способ для Windows7!

----------


## Pusy

> Pusy, Вам надо все диски распаковать в папку с первым диском и все пойдет) Это стандартный способ для Windows7!


Вы меня просто спасли :dance: Думала уже, что моя лабораторная накрылась медным тазом. 
Спасибо огромное за дельным ответ!! *тысяча благодарностей*

----------


## gr00vy

Сори за флуд...подскажите плиз:
У нас реорганизация института, поменялись реквизиты, ИНН и прочее...можно ли сделать свертку старой базы "Зарплата и Кадры" так,чтобы сохранился журнал расчетов?

_Добавлено через 15 секунд_
Сори за флуд...подскажите плиз:
У нас реорганизация института, поменялись реквизиты, ИНН и прочее...можно ли сделать свертку старой базы "Зарплата и Кадры" так,чтобы сохранился журнал расчетов?

----------


## Ирина9

Добрый день. Никак не могу понять как тут скачивают обновления:confused:я куда не нажимаю - везде просят прислать СМС, и не бесплатные причем.:(

----------


## SJ24

а вы повнимательнее смотрите, там и бесплатно найдете

----------


## vadimvad

> Добрый день. Никак не могу понять как тут скачивают обновления:confused:я куда не нажимаю - везде просят прислать СМС, и не бесплатные причем.:(


как то так
http://narod.ru/disk/15717701001/%D0...D0%AC.doc.html

----------


## nik_niz

Здравствуйте, подскажите в ЗиК 310 версия при начислении больничного, с указанием расчета "отпуск по беременности и родам" все правильно расчитывается, но если поставить галочку, "рассчитывать по методу 2010 года" то все проводки пропадают в журнале расчетов. В чем м.б. проблема?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Здравствуйте, подскажите в ЗиК 310 версия при начислении больничного, с указанием расчета "отпуск по беременности и родам" все правильно расчитывается, но если поставить галочку, "рассчитывать по методу 2010 года" то все проводки пропадают в журнале расчетов. В чем м.б. проблема?


Обновитесь до ЗиК 311 от 23.05.2011, там очень много исправлений и изменений.

----------


## nik_niz

спасибо) попробую обновиться)

_Добавлено через 9 часов 33 минуты 6 секунд_



> Обновитесь до ЗиК 311 от 23.05.2011, там очень много исправлений и изменений.


обновилась до 311, все также осталось....подскажите еще что-нить попробовать)

----------


## haze

день добрый
спасите)

бухгалтерия 7.7 проф .526
все отчеты стоят, по крайне мере так думал
в меню Отчеты > Специализированные 
должен быть пункт - Налоговая карточка 1-НДФЛ
его там нет. что делать? в каком обновлении эта карточка там появляется?

----------


## PanUkraine

1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.1, 8.2 + 22 конфигурации - сылка ex.ua/view/6401159

----------


## MasterM

При попытке установить обновления для бухгалтерии 7.7 (стандартная) выдает такую вот ошибку:
 "При копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. 
Код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS."

Что это? что делать?

----------


## S_GRAY

> При попытке установить обновления для бухгалтерии 7.7 (стандартная) выдает такую вот ошибку:
>  "При копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. 
> Код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS."
> 
> Что это? что делать?


Какая ОС?, разрядность?, на каком этапе возникает ошибка?
Однозначно можно сказать, что это ошибка файловой системы, при вызове некоего процесса. Такого характера ошибки могут иметь место даже при наличии русских символов в названии папки с дистрибутивом (в ХР).

----------


## NewYork

расчет больничных по разному идет

----------


## Mari_D

Давно работаю на 1С 7.7. Все устраивает. Но поговаривают, что не будут ее обновлять. Советуют перейти на 1С 8.2. Что делать? Не хотелось бы тратить время на переход и обучение, учитывая, что веду учет 7 предприятий. Стоит ли?

----------


## Fromon

Оч.нужна конфигурация "Торговля и Склад" релиз 933
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## d5ce3e

> Давно работаю на 1С 7.7. Все устраивает. Но поговаривают, что не будут ее обновлять. Советуют перейти на 1С 8.2. Что делать? Не хотелось бы тратить время на переход и обучение, учитывая, что веду учет 7 предприятий. Стоит ли?


в конечном итоге вы все равно будете вынуждены/принуждены на переход. вы привыкните и к 8-ке, как когда то привыкали и к 7-ке :) на переход могут забить фирмы с переделанными конфигурациями и штатом программистов, у вас такое есть? так что переход неизбежен, смиритесь :) 
думаю, что очередной толчек на переход 1С спровоцирует на конец-начало года.

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 48 секунд_



> При попытке установить обновления для бухгалтерии 7.7 (стандартная) выдает такую вот ошибку:
>  "При копировании файлов произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. 
> Код ошибки: FS_LAUNCHPROCESS."
> 
> Что это? что делать?


видимо у вас таки 7-ка... по такой же причине провожу установку обновления на соседнем ПК с ХР и потом уже распакованное обновление устанавливаю на 7-ке.

----------


## otad

Возникла проблемка: Зарплата и кадры 7.7 после обновления с релиза 311 на 312 ругается при расчете страховых взносов (Заполнить-Выполнить-Печать-Расчет страховых взносов) вот на что ругается :
ТаблицаОсновныхТарифов. ПолучитьСтрокуПоНомеру (Месяц Дохода);
{Глобальный модуль(11883)}: Номер за пределами значения!

Что может быть?

----------


## irina_kanova

Здравствуйте!
Помогите решить проблему, очень срочно надо.
Есть 1сТиС и две кассы настрой  все похожи. Все работало до какого-то момента. Сейчас из кассы2 если делать закрытие смены и выгрузку/загрузку в 1С все работает. У кассы1 же, выгрузка работает, загрузка проходит, но Отчет по ККМ не создается(данные загружаются), ошибок 1с не выдает. Приезжали из фирмы по торговому оборудованию сказали касса работает отлично, проблемы не в ней. что можно посмотреть?

----------


## lazarsr

> Здравствуйте!
> Помогите решить проблему, очень срочно надо.
> Есть 1сТиС и две кассы настрой  все похожи. Все работало до какого-то момента. Сейчас из кассы2 если делать закрытие смены и выгрузку/загрузку в 1С все работает. У кассы1 же, выгрузка работает, загрузка проходит, но Отчет по ККМ не создается(данные загружаются), ошибок 1с не выдает. Приезжали из фирмы по торговому оборудованию сказали касса работает отлично, проблемы не в ней. что можно посмотреть?


Смотреть настройки касс в 1с. Одна касса по настройкам отличается. Иначе не работали обе.

----------


## irina_kanova

Я проверяла настройки все одинаково кроме наименования кассы.

----------


## irina_kanova

Настройки проверила, все там в порядке. Пробовала загрузить не один раз. Загрузка идет а документы не создаются.

----------


## lazarsr

> Настройки проверила, все там в порядке. Пробовала загрузить не один раз. Загрузка идет а документы не создаются.


Проверить обработки для касс.

----------


## irina_kanova

> Проверить обработки для касс.


А что именно проверить. Используется внешняя обработка.

----------


## lazarsr

> А что именно проверить. Используется внешняя обработка.


Проверить одинаковые они или нет. Попробывать сохранить и переподключить не работающую кассу. Проверить каталоги обмена.

----------


## Berlin

Доброго времени суток. Вопрос следующий: обновил свою версию 1С:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Бухгалтерия 7.7. ПРОФ для Украины ред.2.5 до версии 7.70.287, но в ней нельзя редактировать записи, сделанные, если не ошибаюсь, до 01.04.11. Есть ли способ откатить версию 1С до предидущей? Извините, если эта тема уже обсуждалась, но не привык к новому стилю форума и немного теряюсь на нем.

----------


## kroko

Подскажите что делать.
Началось все с того, что знакомый бухгалтер попросил переустановить винду. Я снес винду и заодно с ней снеслось и 7.7 предприятие проф. Скачал по ссылкам этого форума какую-то базовую установку (уже не помню откуда), установил, подключил старую базу (к счастью сохранилась на флешке) и месяц никаких жалоб на работу не было. А теперь звонит этот знакомый и говорит что программа стала требовать какой-то ключ и не запускается. Как устранить эту проблему?

----------


## sirogaranes

kroko
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...тформу-!!!
по этой ссылке скачайте установочный файл платформы, удалите Вашу платформу и установите скаченную,на ней запустите Вашу базу...

----------


## wadez0r

Доброго времени суток!
Вот у меня последние регламентированные отчёты за 4-й квартал 2010 года стоят, мне нужно отчёты за 2-й квартал 2011 года! Мне нужно в начале поставить за 1-й квартал, или можно сразу за 2-й ставить? И Какие мне вообще поставить?, у меня конфигурация УСН (ПРОФ). Помогите пожалуйста! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## P Petrovich

> Доброго времени суток!
> Вот у меня последние регламентированные отчёты за 4-й квартал 2010 года стоят, мне нужно отчёты за 2-й квартал 2011 года! Мне нужно в начале поставить за 1-й квартал, или можно сразу за 2-й ставить? И Какие мне вообще поставить?, у меня конфигурация УСН (ПРОФ). Помогите пожалуйста! Заранее спасибо!


Можно сразу 2ой главное чтобы сама база соответствовала етим отчётам.

----------

wadez0r (09.07.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

> Можно сразу 2ой главное чтобы сама база соответствовала етим отчётам.


 Тоесть вы имеете в виду, что если конфигурация у меня от 22.06.2011, то и отчеты должны быть от 22.06.2011. Я правильно понял?

----------


## dima4ka_63

Нужны следующие файлы!
Выложите сюда или на мыло dima4ka_87@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен!
CDExport.ert - Универсальная обработка выгрузки данных
               (настройка дополнительных параметров выгрузки, 
               интерактивный отбор выгружаемых объектов, 
               в соответствии с правилами конвертации)
CDImport.ert - Универсальная обработка загрузки данных
               (настройка способа загрузки и отбора загружаемых 
               объектов) 
CDImport.efd - файл описания для подключения внешнего отчета.

Cv92_92.ert  - обработка для запуска, настройка параметров отбора документов
		и других параметров.
Cv92_92.efd  - файл описания для подключения внешнего отчета.
RTr92_Tr.xml - Правила выгрузки данных
PTr92_Tr.ert - исполняющая обработка выгрузки

----------


## Aferistka

Помогите, кто может! 
После обновления 1с 77 УСН с 181 на 182, а равно и на 183 конфигурацию перестало проводиться закрытие месяца. Выдается ошибка:

"Возврат ТаблицаСтавок.ПолучитьЗна? ?ение(НомерСтроки, ИмяКолонки);
{Глобальный модуль(6961)}: Номер за пределами значения!"



строка 6961 в глоб.модуле в конфигураторе: выделено жирным



НомерСтроки = "";
Если ТаблицаСтавок.НайтиЗначен? ?е(ВидТарифа, НомерСтроки, "ВидТарифа") = 1 Тогда
*Возврат ТаблицаСтавок.ПолучитьЗна? ?ение(НомерСтроки, ИмяКолонки);КонецЕсли;*

Я в панике! Что предпринятьИ? Помогите, уже на носу отчет в ФСС!
До 181 конфы включительно все работало нормально.
Может быть обновиться не со стандартными параметрами "приоритет - загружаемая конфигурация, метод - замещение", а "приоритет - текущая конфигурация, метод - объединение"? Что произойдет при такой или другой комбинации этих параметров?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Помогите, кто может! 
> После обновления 1с 77 УСН с 181 на 182, а равно и на 183 конфигурацию перестало проводиться закрытие месяца. Выдается ошибка:
> 
> "Возврат ТаблицаСтавок.ПолучитьЗна? ?ение(НомерСтроки, ИмяКолонки);
> {Глобальный модуль(6961)}: Номер за пределами значения!"
> 
> 
> 
> строка 6961 в глоб.модуле в конфигураторе: выделено жирным
> ...


Обновляться нужно со стандартными параметрами (приоритет - загружаемая конфигурация, метод - замещение). По всей видимости, проблема со справочником "Ставки страховых взносов", возможно он у вас пустой.

----------


## otad

> Возникла проблемка: Зарплата и кадры 7.7 после обновления с релиза 311 на 312 ругается при расчете страховых взносов (Заполнить-Выполнить-Печать-Расчет страховых взносов) вот на что ругается :
> ТаблицаОсновныхТарифов. ПолучитьСтрокуПоНомеру (Месяц Дохода);
> {Глобальный модуль(11883)}: Номер за пределами значения!
> 
> Что может быть?


День добрый. 
По вышеуказанному вопросу никто не поможет? На данный момент вернулись на 311 версию, но боюсь и на следующем 313-том обновлении проблема не уйдет. :-( И тогда будет серьезная головная боль :-(

----------


## Aferistka

> Обновляться нужно со стандартными параметрами (приоритет - загружаемая конфигурация, метод - замещение). По всей видимости, проблема со справочником "Ставки страховых взносов", возможно он у вас пустой.


Снимок.JPG 

Как видите справочник не пустой

----------


## S_GRAY

> Снимок.JPG 
> 
> Как видите справочник не пустой


 Да, вижу. Такая ошибка наблюдается только у вас? Кажется никто не жаловался на подобный глюк в конфигурации. Ошибки такого характера можно отследить лишь под отладчиком, выставив точки останова. Проверить значение параметов, которые передаются в функцию, а затем делать какие-то выводы. Сразу не заметил сообщение о подобной ошибке в ЗиК 312. Это наводит на мысль о проблеме со справочником у разработчика, здесь ничего не остается кроме как править код самому, или не обновляться. Можно провести эксперемент при обновлении - не обновлять справочник <Ставки страховых взносов> и документ <Закрытие месяца>.

----------


## Aferistka

> Да, вижу. Такая ошибка наблюдается только у вас? Кажется никто не жаловался на подобный глюк в конфигурации. Ошибки такого характера можно отследить лишь под отладчиком, выставив точки останова. Проверить значение параметов, которые передаются в функцию, а затем делать какие-то выводы.


Посмотрите пост №787 - практически то же самое.
 В отладчике я уже делала попытки: 
Установила точку останова в отладчике на 6960, значения:
ВидТарифа = Организации, уплачивающие ЕНВД
ТаблицаСтавок.КоличествоС  рок() = 9

Шагнула на 6961, значения:
НомерСтроки = 2
ИмяКолонки = 
ТаблицаСтавок.ПолучитьЗна  ение(НомерСтроки, ИмяКолонки) = Ошибка в выражении!

Видим: "ИмяКолонки" ничему не равно, так не должно быть. Просмотрела модуль проведения "Закрытие месяца", но ничего не увидела,
что дальше делать не знаю! :(

---------- Post added at 18:43 ---------- Previous post was at 18:23 ----------

S_GRAY, спасибо. Но я думаю, что не обновлять нек. модули чревато последствиями, вдруг в след. релизах\в методологии учета
будут изменения именно в этих модулях? Как эксперимент сделаю, но это не выход, мне грустно.

---------- Post added at 18:50 ---------- Previous post was at 18:43 ----------

[QUOTE=S_GRAY: Можно провести эксперемент при обновлении - не обновлять справочник <Ставки страховых взносов> и документ <Закрытие месяца>.
[/QUOTE] 
[SIZE=1]---------- Post added at 18:09 ---------- [SIZE]

S_GRAY, спасибо. Но я думаю, что не обновлять нек. модули чревато последствиями, вдруг в след. релизах\в методологии учета
будут изменения именно в этих модулях? Как эксперимент сделаю, но это не выход, мне грустно.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Посмотрите пост №787 - практически то же самое.
>  В отладчике я уже делала попытки: 
> Установила точку останова в отладчике на 6960, значения:
> ВидТарифа = Организации, уплачивающие ЕНВД
> ТаблицаСтавок.КоличествоС  рок() = 9
> 
> Шагнула на 6961, значения:
> НомерСтроки = 2
> ИмяКолонки = 
> ...


14.07.2011 Выпущен релиз 7.70.184 конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения" (с обновленной персонифицированной отчетностью). Есть смысл проверить его, релиз уже есть на сайте обновления.

----------

Aferistka (14.07.2011), wadez0r (15.07.2011)

----------


## Aferistka

> 14.07.2011 Выпущен релиз 7.70.184 конфигурации "Упрощенная система налогообложения" (с обновленной персонифицированной отчетностью). Есть смысл проверить его, релиз уже есть на сайте обновления.


Спасибо-преспасибо! Только что обновила УСН 181 на 184. Проверила закрытие месяца, начисление взносов. Вроде работает. Правда больше ничего не проверяла. Но обязательно сравню текст модулей, найду отличия 184 от 182\183 конф и заклеймлю тогда писателей 1С позором, а хорошо бы и компенсацию морального вреда - извелась вся. Если подтвердятся ошибки в модулях, конечно. Меня смущает, что подобная ошибка появилась на разных форумах буквально пару раз и всё.

----------


## Юльченок

Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой. При заполнении отчета РСВ в 1С:Предприятие 7.7 заполняется только начисление по страховой части и некорректно. Начисление руками не поправить, не выгрузиться. Что это может быть? Может где-то что-то надо заполнить?! Всю голову сломала. Помогите, плиз.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, может кто сталкивался с такой проблемой. При заполнении отчета РСВ в 1С:Предприятие 7.7 заполняется только начисление по страховой части и некорректно. Начисление руками не поправить, не выгрузиться. Что это может быть? Может где-то что-то надо заполнить?! Всю голову сломала. Помогите, плиз.


Для правильного и автоматического заполнения РСВ-1 необходимо заполнить и провести документы< Расчеты по страховым взносам> за каждый месяц, вручную же можно поправить все, что угодно.

----------


## Юльченок

этот документ заполнила, но не помогает. уже поняла, что вручную можно))) только вот неудобно очень((( Спасибо!

----------


## Pusy

Подскажите, где можно *скачать обновление* для Предприятия 7.7., конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет *для Украины*"?
Раньше была прикрепленная тема  Предприятие 7.х. конфигурации для Украины...но сейчас ее почему-то не видно :(

----------


## nikols6509

Помогите! 1C 77 Бюджетное учреждение, на 644 релизе делаю свертку выходит ошибка: Партия.Записать();
{Глобальный модуль(6666)}: Не выбран документ!
ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию();
{D:\1С ДОМ КУЛЬТ\1SBUD6\EXTFORMS\WRAP.ERT(613)}: Ошибка при выполнении процедуры ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию
Как ее исправить?

----------


## SJ24

> Помогите! 1C 77 Бюджетное учреждение, на 644 релизе делаю свертку выходит ошибка: Партия.Записать();
> {Глобальный модуль(6666)}: Не выбран документ!
> ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию();
> {D:\1С ДОМ КУЛЬТ\1SBUD6\EXTFORMS\WRAP.ERT(613)}: Ошибка при выполнении процедуры ЗафиксироватьТранзакцию
> Как ее исправить?


для начала сделайте тестирование и исправление ИБ

----------


## nikols6509

> для начала сделайте тестирование и исправление ИБ



тестирование и исправление сделал, нашлось две ошибки, но свертку так и не делает ошибка таже.

----------


## Igor_Krap

Всем здраствуйте!
Подскажите есть ли сетевая(многопользователь  кая) версия 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 (Проф.) Типовая конфигуpация ломаная?

----------


## Надежда1906

Добрый день. У меня такая проблема для подключения развернутой базы, Винда7 ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе при открытии 1С-ки. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как она все-таки решается.

----------


## sirogaranes

*Igor_Krap*,
unisetup и есть многопользовательская, скачивай с ветки "платформы 1С"

----------


## dima4ka_63

Подскажи пожалуйста, как избавиться от запроса ключа в конфигурации Сельхозпредприятие?

----------


## vadimvad

http://narod.ru/disk/16820018001/%D0...D0%A5.doc.html

---------- Post added at 19:53 ---------- Previous post was at 19:52 ----------




> Подскажи пожалуйста, как избавиться от запроса ключа в конфигурации Сельхозпредприятие?


http://narod.ru/disk/16820018001/%D0...D0%A5.doc.html

----------


## Брат-3

Технически здесь ничего не решить. Решить можно только путём увеличения суммы гонорара в 47 или хотя бы в 30 раз! Если за обновление каждой базы будут платить хотя бы по стольнику или по два, уже есть повод биться.

----------


## Pusy

Установила новую конфигурацию "Торговля+Склад Украины", но попытке создания любого документа возникает следующая ошибка:



Помогите, пожалуйста, c решением проблем! В чем может быть причина появления ошибки?

----------


## sirogaranes

*Pusy*,
для начала, в конфигураторе проведите тестирование и исправление ИБ через администрирование

----------


## Pusy

К сожалению, проблема осталась на том же уровне :(
З.Ы. Мне посоветовали создать Администратора и пользователя, дабы избежать появление ошибки. Помогло!!!

----------


## Pusy

До ТСУ у меня была конфигурация "Бух. учет для Украины". В рас. накладной был пункт "партия по умолчанию", в которой необходимо было выбрать приходную накладную. Поскольку приход делался несколькими прих. накладными, указанное поступление товара в которых в совокупности и составило необходимое количество для отгрузки. Но при проведении расх. накладной, возникает ошибка "Недостаточно товара", хотя в общей сложности его более чем достаточно, а возможности указать несколько приходных отсутствует. Вот, собственно, и причина, по к-ой была вынуждена перейти на другую конфигурацию. 
Может быть, есть возможность убрать где-нибудь в настройках накладной пункт "партия по умолчанию"?

----------


## nik_niz

Здравствуйте) может кто подсказать как из не базовой версии базы данных сделать базовую?) заранее спасибо) очень надо)

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

В 7.7 УСН релиз 184 ФОМС считает не верно. ТФОМС вообще не считает, а ФФОМС считает 9,1%. В справочниках все стоит правильно. В константах тоже стоит УСН с историей с 01.01.2010. До этого на 177 релизе до июля все считало правильно.

----------


## wadez0r

У меня стоит на компьютере 1с 7.7 с конфигурацией УСН и отчётами для неё. Мне нужно поставить конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия Проф." и отчёты к ней. Как мне её поставить? Нужно отдельно ещё раз ставить программу, чтобы они не пересекались? Или как? Народ, отпишитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
когда Вы установите бух при помощи сетапа из первого диска установочного комплекта, новая конфигурация привяжется автоматически к вашей платформе (отчеты будут уже там).

----------

wadez0r (06.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*,
Мне нужна будет новая база, как её потом можно будет сделать?
То есть, УСН для одной базы, а Бухгалтерия для дргугой базы. Так можно сделать?

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
совершенно верно, после установки у Вас будет пустая бух и еще демо(её можно удалить), и останется ваша УСН независимая от бух, если нужна еще пустая УСН, то её установить можно точно так же как и бух, только релиз скачивайте для УСН...

----------

wadez0r (06.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*, скачать нужно это "1С Все в одном 7.7 платформа и конфигурации" на 35-й странице конфигураций, или что?

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
нет, Вам скачать только #345 бух проф и усн проф, а платформа у Вас уже стоит ("У меня стоит на компьютере 1с 7.7 с конфигурацией УСН"). Затем сколько установочный файл будете запускать, столько и создадите пустых баз(установочный сетап в папке первого диска)

----------

wadez0r (06.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*,
Мне вот это скачивать "1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная Типовая конфигурация"? Тогда где тут бухгалтерия?

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
Я понял, что Вам нужна общая бух(это 528 релиз) и усн(184 релиз) #343, а не 345(извините , номер поста перепутал) или #348 пост. Ну а в комплексной есть и бух и ЗиК и ТиС в одном флаконе..

----------

wadez0r (06.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*, запустил я установочник, установил, Как теперь в программе сделать новую базу с этой конфигрурацией. С вами есть какая-нибудь свзяь (skype, teamspeak 3)?

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
К сожалению, связи нет. Созданная пустая база дожна была подхватиться платформой. Чтобы сделать еще одну информационную базу, можно запустить установщик еще раз и установить в другое место с другим названием.

----------

wadez0r (06.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*,
А где можно взять регламентированные отчёты для это конфигурации? Именно их из название!

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
Регламентированные отчеты идут в комплекте с конфигурацией в папке Extforms, называются Rp11q2.grp (это последние по-моему). Или можете взять в соседней ветке http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post166404

----------

wadez0r (07.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*,
То есть мне вот эти нужны "Регламентированные отчеты за 2 квартал 2011 г: 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Формы отчетности (GENERAL)"?

----------


## sirogaranes

*wadez0r*,
Да, это для общей бух

----------

wadez0r (07.08.2011)

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*,
Спасибо большое за помощь!

----------


## wadez0r

*sirogaranes*,
Спасибо большое за помощь!

----------


## Marvell19

Помогите!!! При начислении амортизации нужно чтобы Остаточная  стоимость равнялась  Первоначальная стоимость минус общая начисленная амортизация на 01.04.11
Весь мозг сломал!!!

----------


## lazarsr

Форумчане как предворительно посмотреть собранную таблицу значений в 7?

----------


## Rada

Добрый день! Вопрос такой: организация купила новый ПК с установленной на нем Windows 7. На остальных компьютерах организации установлено WinXP, на сервере Windows server 2003 (но точно не помню). Возможно ли запустить на новом ПК с Win7 1C:7.7 хотя бы через удаленный стол? На этой версии (1С:7.7) организация еще должна работать до конца 2011 года, а с 2012 перейдут на 8.

----------


## pavlenty

БД 1c 7.7, как я понимаю, на сервере у вас находится. В вашем случае можно либо всех клиентов как winXP так и Win7 пустить по RDP, либо всех WinXP напрямую через общую папку с БД, а Win7 через RDP. Если клиентов >5 то есть смысл всех по RDP.

----------


## кисик

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть 1С Предприятие 7.7 на 2 пользователя, нужно вывести 3-му пользователю, где прописать или как сделать доступ для 3-го пользователя?

----------


## Rada

> БД 1c 7.7, как я понимаю, на сервере у вас находится. В вашем случае можно либо всех клиентов как winXP так и Win7 пустить по RDP, либо всех WinXP напрямую через общую папку с БД, а Win7 через RDP. Если клиентов >5 то есть смысл всех по RDP.


Спасибо, буду пробовать! А еще вопрос, можно ли на ПК, где Win7 установить виртуальную машину с WinXP, и через неё запустить 1С?

----------


## Nester Mihnenk

В УСН релиз 184 при формировании справки 2-НДФЛ выдает следующее сообщение "Данных о доходах за 2011 год не обнаружено!". Заработная плата рассчитана. По карточке счета все расчеты проходят. Периоды бухгалтерского и оперативного учета актуальные. За 2010 справки выдает. Как это исправить?

----------


## Alexerg

*Nester Mihnenk* 



> В УСН релиз 184 при формировании справки 2-НДФЛ выдает следующее сообщение "Данных о доходах за 2011 год не обнаружено!". Заработная плата рассчитана. По карточке счета все расчеты проходят. Периоды бухгалтерского и оперативного учета актуальные. За 2010 справки выдает. Как это исправить?


Нужно по каждому челу сформировать "Корректировка данных по НДФЛ" "и будет тебе счастье"

----------


## aleecvbard

Доброго всем времени суток!

Народ помогите! Очень нужен Менеджер Обмена данными от фирмы Пиби для 7.7!!!

----------


## ЧумаченкоА

Здравствуйте люди добрые !

Имеется Платформа 7.7. 027 (проф.)
Конф. - Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений ред. 6.2 рел. 645

...так вот - не формируется та самая форма 0504071 № 99 - Журнал операций по забалансовым счетам / допустим период с 01.07.2011 по 31.01.2011 /,
при нажатии на заветную кнопку - форма взникает ПУСТАЯ !!!,
хотя Книга Учета БСО (бланки строгой отчетности), а также проводкки Ф03.1 (забаланс.сч.) - формируется благополучно, + еще и Реестр Документов, тоже - заполнен тем что надо...

Не так давно (16.08.2011) произошел переход с ред. 6.1 на ред. 6.2 (инструкцию соблюдал...)

Как быть !!! и Где копать И?

----------


## Kolich

Здравствуйте! хотелось бы перенести только номенклатуру изделий из конфигурации Торговля и склад в конфигурацию Бухгалтерия УСН, подскажите как это сделать,копаясь так и не понял(((( версии конфигураций самые последние, оболочка 1ц 027

---------- Post added 27.08.2011 at 00:10 ---------- Previous post was 26.08.2011 at 23:47 ----------

сам же и отвечаю на свой вопрос,есть классная обработка, многое что умеет импортировать и экспортировать, трансфер именуется, вот ссылка-мне помогла!
http://brj.pp.ru/wiki/software/ne-wi...1c-tranref.ert

----------


## Pyschev

Доброго дня!!!может кто подскажет как заставить обработку отчет экспедиции в 1с бухгалтерия 7,7 брать цену не из константы, а из конкретных документов, так как используется несколько типов цен? привожу кусок кода:
Если Цена.Тип Цен=Константа.ОсновнаяЦена  Приобретения Тогда
ЦенаПродукции=Цена.цена

----------


## pfj

Как в Торговли и склад вести 2 предприятия используя 1 справочник номенклатуры

----------


## lidfut

Добрый день! Такая вот проблема в 1с предприятие 7.7 Торговля и Склад редакция 9.2 Оптово розничная коф-я 7.70.941. Захожу Отчеты\Остатки ТМЦ\ сформировать ошибка ПечКол = ПечКол / ТЗ.ПечЕд.Коэффициент; 
{Отчет.ОстаткиТМЦ.Форма.Мод  уль(437)}: Деление на 0. Прочитал что в какой то номенклатуре не указана единиц измерения, через отладчик ее отловил, ед измерения указана, коэффициент тоже. Помогите разобраться в  чем проблема, заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## shkurpat

1С:Предприятие 7.7 для Украины
Никто не сталкивался с таким... 
В журнале отбора заказов, если контрагент не выбран в списке - отображаются все счета-фактуры, но только стоит выбрать конкретного контрагента, в список попадают только те счета, в которых в соответствующем пункте "заказ" выбрано "без заказа", а все в которых стоит договор не попадают...

----------


## skub

Помогите пож., не могу установить платформу 1с7.7.027 на Windows7 пишет:

"...
It may be posible to skip this check using the/NCRC command line switch
(NOT RECOMMENDED)"

----------


## lazarsr

> Как в Торговли и склад вести 2 предприятия используя 1 справочник номенклатуры


В справочник фирм ввести 2 фирмы и вести учет по одной номенклатуре.
Настроить ведения учета по фирме, по складу, по фирме в целом.

----------


## Lengua

После обновления программы, как и ожидалось слетели настройки сделанные при ее установке. Одной из таких настроек являлась бартарная операция: на основании ПоступленияТМЦ автомотически проводилось СписаниеТМЦ, ОприходованиеТМЦ, Реализация
прописано было таким образом:
//код добавлен_Б
//добавлено 3 процедуры
Процедура ЗаписатьСписаниеТМЦ()
    Перем ВидПодчДок;

  ВидПодчДок = "СписаниеТМЦ";
    СписаниеТМЦ     = глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМЦ  Док(Контекст,ВидПодчДок);

    Если ПустоеЗначение(СписаниеТМ  ) = 0 Тогда
        ДокСписТМЦ = СоздатьОбъект("Документ."+В  дПодчДок);
        ДокСписТМЦ.НайтиДокумент(С  писаниеТМЦ);
    //    глЗаполнитьШапкуНаОсн(Док  писТМЦ,ТекущийДокумент());

        ДокСписТМЦ.Фирма = Фирма;
        ДокСписТМЦ.Склад = Склад;
        ДокСписТМЦ.Валюта         = Валюта;
        ДокСписТМЦ.Курс         = Курс;
        ДокСписТМЦ.Кратность    = Кратность;
        ДокСписТМЦ.Проект      = Проект;

        ТаблицаДокумента = СоздатьОбъект("ТаблицаЗнач  ений");
        ВыгрузитьТабличнуюЧасть(Т  блицаДокумента);

        // очищаем наш документ
        ДокСписТМЦ.УдалитьСтроки();  

        ТаблицаДокумента.ВыбратьС  роки();
        Пока ТаблицаДокумента.Получить  троку() = 1 Цикл
            ДокСписТМЦ.НоваяСтрока();
            ДокСписТМЦ.Номенклатура= ТаблицаДокумента.Номенкла  ура;
            ДокСписТМЦ.Количество     = ТаблицаДокумента.Количест  о;
            ДокСписТМЦ.Единица     = ТаблицаДокумента.Единица;
            ДокСписТМЦ.Коэффициент = ТаблицаДокумента.Коэффици  нт;
            ДокСписТМЦ.Цена     = ТаблицаДокумента.Цена;
            ДокСписТМЦ.Сумма     = ДокСписТМЦ.Цена * ДокСписТМЦ.Количество;
        КонецЦикла; // по строкам основания
        ДокСписТМЦ.Записать();
    КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры //ЗаписатьСписаниеТМЦ()

Процедура ЗаписатьОприходованиеТМЦ()
    Перем ВидПодчДок;

  ВидПодчДок = "ОприходованиеТМЦ";
    ОприходованиеТМЦ     = глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМЦ  Док(Контекст,ВидПодчДок);

    Если ПустоеЗначение(Оприходова  иеТМЦ) = 0 Тогда
        ДокОприходТМЦ = СоздатьОбъект("Документ."+В  дПодчДок);
        ДокОприходТМЦ.НайтиДокуме  т(ОприходованиеТМЦ);
        глЗаполнитьШапкуНаОсн(Док  приходТМЦ,ТекущийДокумент  ());

        ДокОприходТМЦ.Фирма = Фирма;
        ДокОприходТМЦ.Склад = Склад;
        ДокОприходТМЦ.ТипЦен = ТипЦен;
        ДокОприходТМЦ.Валюта         = Валюта;
        ДокОприходТМЦ.Курс         = Курс;
        ДокОприходТМЦ.Кратность    = Кратность;
        ДокОприходТМЦ.Проект      = Проект;

        ТаблицаДокумента = СоздатьОбъект("ТаблицаЗнач  ений");
        ВыгрузитьТабличнуюЧасть(Т  блицаДокумента);

        // очищаем наш документ
        ДокОприходТМЦ.УдалитьСтро  и();  

        ТаблицаДокумента.ВыбратьС  роки();
        Пока ТаблицаДокумента.Получить  троку() = 1 Цикл
            ДокОприходТМЦ.НоваяСтрока(  );
            ДокОприходТМЦ.ВидТМЦ = ТаблицаДокумента.ВидТМЦ;
            ДокОприходТМЦ.Номенклатур  = ТаблицаДокумента.Номенкла  ура;
            ДокОприходТМЦ.Количество     = ТаблицаДокумента.Количест  о;
            ДокОприходТМЦ.Единица     = ТаблицаДокумента.Единица;
            ДокОприходТМЦ.Коэффициент = ТаблицаДокумента.Коэффици  нт;
            ДокОприходТМЦ.Цена     = Окр(ТаблицаДокумента.Цена/КоэффициентБартера,2);
            ДокОприходТМЦ.Сумма     = ДокОприходТМЦ.Цена * ДокОприходТМЦ.Количество;
        КонецЦикла; // по строкам основания
        ДокОприходТМЦ.Записать();
    КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры //ЗаписатьОприходованиеТМЦ()

Процедура ЗаписатьРеализацию()
    Перем ВидПодчДок;

   ВидПодчДок = "Реализация";
    Реализация     = глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМЦ  Док(Контекст,ВидПодчДок);

    Если ПустоеЗначение(Реализация) = 0 Тогда
        ДокРеализ = СоздатьОбъект("Документ."+В  дПодчДок);
        ДокРеализ.НайтиДокумент(Ре  ализация);
        глЗаполнитьШапкуНаОсн(Док  еализ,ТекущийДокумент());

        ДокРеализ.Фирма = Фирма;
        ДокРеализ.Склад = Склад;
        ДокРеализ.ТипЦен = ТипЦен;
        ////ДокРеализ.Контрагент = Контрагент;
        ////ДокРеализ.Договор = Договор;
        ДокРеализ.УчитыватьНДС = УчитыватьНДС;
        ДокРеализ.УчитыватьНП = УчитыватьНП;
        ДокРеализ.Валюта         = Валюта;
        ДокРеализ.Курс         = Курс;
        ДокРеализ.Кратность    = Кратность;
        ДокРеализ.Проект      = Проект;

        СправКонтрагенты = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  онтрагенты");

        Если (СправКонтрагенты.НайтиПоН  аименованию("Бартер",0) = 1)
        И (СправКонтрагенты.ТекущийЭ  лемент().Родитель.Наименова  ние = "Затраты") Тогда
            ДокРеализ.Контрагент = СправКонтрагенты.ТекущийЭ  емент();
            ДокРеализ.Договор = ДокРеализ.Контрагент.Основ  нойДоговор;
        Иначе
            Сообщить("Не обнаружен элемент ""Бартер"" справочника ""Контрагенты""."+Разделител  Строк+
            "Создайте в справочнике элемент ""Затраты/Бартер"" с наименованием юр. лица ""Бартер"","+РазделительСтро  +
            "наименованием основного договора ""Основной договор"" и валютой взаиморасчетов руб.");
            СтатусВозврата(0);
        КонецЕсли;

        ТаблицаДокумента = СоздатьОбъект("ТаблицаЗнач  ений");
        ВыгрузитьТабличнуюЧасть(Т  блицаДокумента);

        // очищаем наш документ
        ДокРеализ.УдалитьСтроки();

        ОбщСумма = 0;
        ТаблицаДокумента.ВыбратьС  роки();
        Пока ТаблицаДокумента.Получить  троку()=1 Цикл
            ОбщСумма =ОбщСумма+ТаблицаДокумента  .Сумма;
        КонецЦикла;
        СуммаИтог = ОбщСумма-Окр(ОбщСумма/КоэффициентБартера,2);

        СправНоменкл = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  оменклатура");

        Если (СправНоменкл.НайтиПоНаиме  нованию("Пересчет бартера",0) = 1)
        И (СправНоменкл.ТекущийЭлеме  нт().Родитель.Наименование = "Услуги") Тогда
            ДокРеализ.НоваяСтрока();
            ДокРеализ.Номенклатура = СправНоменкл.ТекущийЭлеме  т();
            ДокРеализ.Количество = 1;
            ДокРеализ.Единица = ДокРеализ.Номенклатура.Осн  овнаяЕдиница;
            ДокРеализ.Коэффициент =ДокРеализ.Единица.Коэффиц  ент;
            ДокРеализ.Цена = СуммаИтог;
            ДокРеализ.Сумма     = ДокРеализ.Цена * ДокРеализ.Количество;
            ДокРеализ.СтавкаНДС = ДокРеализ.Номенклатура.Ста  вкаНДС;
            глПересчетТаблЧасти(ДокРе  лиз,"СтавкаНДС");
        Иначе
            Сообщить("Не обнаружен элемент ""Пересчет бартера"" справочника ""Номенклатура""."+Разделите  ьСтрок+
            "Создайте в справочнике элемент ""Товары/Услуги/Пересчет бартера"" с единицей измерения шт. и %НДС 18%.");
            СтатусВозврата(0);
        КонецЕсли;

        ДокРеализ.Записать();
    КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры //ЗаписатьРеализацию()

После обновления ругется:
СписаниеТМЦ    = глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМЦ  Док<<?>>(Контекст,ВидПодчДок);
{Документ.ПоступлениеТМЦ.Ф  рма.Модуль(1358)}: Функция не обнаружена (глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМ  Док)
ОприходованиеТМЦ     = глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМЦ  Док<<?>>(ДокументОснование,В  дПодчДок);
{Документ.ПоступлениеТМЦ.Ф  рма.Модуль(1396)}: Функция не обнаружена (глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМ  Док)
Реализация     = глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМЦ  Док<<?>>(Контекст,ВидПодчДок)  ;
{Документ.ПоступлениеТМЦ.Ф  рма.Модуль(1436)}: Функция не обнаружена (глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМ  Док)

Не могу понять какую формулу нужно прописатьИ? Помогите пожалуйста

----------


## lazarsr

Не могу понять какую формулу нужно прописатьИ? Помогите пожалуйста[/QUOTE]

Надо посмотреть могут ли вводиться на основании документы которые участвуют в этом бартере.

----------


## Lengua

В редакторе ввод на основании указан (Так как все документы вводятся на основании ПоступленияТМЦ указанно именно оно)
В диалоге тоже прописаны обозначения бартера и коэфициента.

----------


## lazarsr

> В редакторе ввод на основании указан (Так как все документы вводятся на основании ПоступленияТМЦ указанно именно оно)
> В диалоге тоже прописаны обозначения бартера и коэфициента.


Значит в глобальнике нет процедуры "глНайтиПодчПоступлениюТМ  Док"

----------


## Lengua

Спасибо помогло!

----------


## lazarsr

> Спасибо помогло!


Это радует.

----------


## Kolich

Ребят посоветуйте дельную обработку, которая корректно перенесет справочники из ТИС в УСНИ?очень надо....

----------


## alex_phantom

Как в Бухгалтерии стандартной сформировать справку о зарплате за 2 года работы. Или внешняя обработка нужна? Есть у кого такое?

----------


## Тарасик

Помогите пожалуйста,в счет-фактуре на реализацию в Комплексной конфигурации не проставляются ГТД,что нужно сделатьИИИИИ?

----------


## alex_phantom

Вот два варианта печать из справочника партии или из справочника Номенклатура. Ну для начала в настройках учёта должен стоять один из видов партионного учёта FIFO или LIFO при поступлении поступлении нужно сами ГТД внести, а при реализации в СФ выбрать нужную печатную форму. Или внести ГТД в справочник номенклатуры и при печати СФ выбирать соответствующую печатную форму.

----------

Тарасик (06.10.2011)

----------


## Тарасик

А Вы не могли бы по шагово объяснить что нужно изменить,я простой бухгалтер и мне оч сложно понять где что нужно поменять((((((
В поступлениях все ГТД забиты.А при выборе печати выходят три вида счет-фактур,только одна из них новая с 2009г,а две с 2006

----------


## alex_phantom

Ну может просто формы давно не обновлялись? Потому как текущих СФ должно быть как минимум две и без указания года. А все остальные если есть с указанием года. Для начала выясните списываются ли партии с ГТД. По документу реализации нужно посмотреть движения документа в кнопке действия. В разделе Учёт партий ТМЦ найти хоть одну партию с указанием ГТД, если таких нет, то значит при поступлении неправильно внесли. У меня даже самые старые формы печатают ГТД если он есть, этот механизм уже лет 5 не меняется. И ещё в справочнике фирмы в разделе Учётная Политика - метод расчёта себестоимости должен быть выбран FIFO (или LIFO что очень редко), это периодический реквизит, так, что внимательней с датой на которую устанавливаете. И если FIFO не стоял, то после установки нужно перепровести все документы.

----------


## Тарасик

Спасибо огромное!!!!Действительно в учетной политике стоит по средней.Попробую,может поможет.И еще вопрос может кто знает,в строке выписки банка приход? если получен аванс, регистрируем счет фактуру и вбиваем п/п.Но потом у меня эта платежка не вбивается автоматом в счет фактуру при реализации товара.ПОМОГИТЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alex_phantom

Автоматом и не попадёт. Нет такого механизма в конфигурации. Только вручную ставится.

----------


## Тарасик

Помогите пожалуйста установить 1С 7,7 на винду 7

----------


## MNB

Есть, т.н., Quick_UpDate. Он в автомате  "правильно" обновляет конфигурации без участия оператора.

----------


## dms1

какая винда(32 или 64) и какая 1с (лицензионная или нет)?

----------


## Pilamag

Добрый день!  
После обновления типовой конфигурации 1с 7.7 конф. 1с 7.7 Грузоперевозки не открывается Справочник ВидыДеятельности.  
Ошибка: 

ВыбНомер = юВыборПрефиксаНастройки<<?>  >(СпДопСправочников,ВидСпр)  ;   
{Справочник.ВидыДеятельнос  ти.Форма.Модуль(95)}: Функция не обнаружена (юВыборПрефиксаНастройки) 
СпДопСправочников = юСформироватьСписокПрефик  совНастройки<<?>>(ВидСпр);  // список наименований доп справочников с префиксами настроек 
{Справочник.ВидыДеятельнос  ти.Форма.Модуль(110)}: Функция не обнаружена (юСформироватьСписокПрефи  совНастройки) 

Помогите разобраться! Что не так? Спасибо

----------


## ZEVa

Подскажите пожайлуста, поменялся банк, а как в 1С 7.7 УСН сделать чтобы автоматом в новых документах (выписка, платежка, счета) хватался новый р/сИ?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Подскажите пожайлуста


В настройках поменяй основной банковский счёт или в константах напрямую

----------

ZEVa (21.10.2011)

----------


## ZEVa

Подскажите где я могу почитать как правильно обновлять 1СИ?

---------- Post added at 10:46 ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 ----------

И еще вопрос, а как узнать у меня версия базовая или ПРОФ?

----------


## dima4ka_63

> Подскажите где я могу почитать как правильно обновлять 1СИ?


В папке с архивом уоторый вы скачали как правило есть текстовый документ с описанием как обновлять!

---------- Post added at 10:51 ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 ----------




> Подскажите где я могу почитать как правильно обновлять 1СИ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 ----------
> 
> И еще вопрос, а как узнать у меня версия базовая или ПРОФ?


Начните устанавливать ну допустим проф версию, если всё установится без проблем то у вас проф, а если в процессе установки выскочит сообщение что то типо "данная конфигурация является специализированной" то у вас базовая, установите обновление для неё (ну соответственно можно сделать наоборот, сначала ставить базовую)

----------

ZEVa (28.10.2011)

----------


## dinamick

Проблема такого рода:
В 1с 7.7 бухгалтерия , в регламентированной отчётности (бухгалтерская отчётность) при очистке и при заполнении выкидывает вот такую ошибку : 
Список.УдалитьВсе();
С:\........\.......\frm1.ert(774); значение не представляет агрегатный объект (УдалитьВсе)

Как поправить и что не то?

Проблема решилась установкой новой версией отчётности! всем спасибо!

----------


## Светялчок

Помогите с отбором. Насколько я знаю, установить отбор в Журнале документов по какому-либо реквизиту можно только в Полном журнале. Если Журнал не полный, а Обычный, в котором лежат несколько или один тип документов, то установить такой отбор нельзя. Ситуация такая: в базе ведется несколько фирм. В Журнале например ДокументыПоПокупателям видятся сразу документы всех фирм. Нельзя ли установить отбор, чтобы фильтровались документы только по одной фирме? (журнал не полный, а обычный).

----------


## alex_phantom

Можно НО!
Если в конфигураторе существует графа отбора с нужным тебе реквизитом и включённым в неё документом и в нужном тебе журнале документов тоже есть такая графа. Тогда можно на форме создать выбор нужного реквизита для этой графы и програмно устанавливать отбор.

УстановитьОтбор("ИмяГрафыЖ  урнала","ЗначениеРеквизита  ормы"), пустое значение сам понимаеш что делает.

----------


## Светялчок

> Можно НО!
> Если в конфигураторе существует графа отбора с нужным тебе реквизитом и включённым в неё документом и в нужном тебе журнале документов тоже есть такая графа. Тогда можно на форме создать выбор нужного реквизита для этой графы и програмно устанавливать отбор.
> 
> УстановитьОтбор("ИмяГрафыЖ  урнала","ЗначениеРеквизита  ормы"), пустое значение сам понимаеш что делает.


В таком варианте ошибка - УстановитьОтбор("Фирма", ФирмаДляОтбора);  
{Журнал.ДокументыПоПокупат  елям.Форма.ФормаСписка.Мод  ль(34)}: Неверное имя реквизита!

----------


## alex_phantom

> В таком варианте ошибка - УстановитьОтбор("Фирма", ФирмаДляОтбора);  
> {Журнал.ДокументыПоПокупат  елям.Форма.ФормаСписка.Мод  ль(34)}: Неверное имя реквизита!


Ну может я и ошибаюсь, может действительно он должен быть общим, Ну и поставь ему тогда энту галочку, он же только будет указанные документы туда добавлять. Я обычно такие вещи делаю через обработку в виде журнала, у меня кроме одного общего журнала других нет. И одна универсальная обработка. И там любые отборы....

----------


## Светялчок

> Ну может я и ошибаюсь, может действительно он должен быть общим, Ну и поставь ему тогда энту галочку, он же только будет указанные документы туда добавлять. Я обычно такие вещи делаю через обработку в виде журнала, у меня кроме одного общего журнала других нет. И одна универсальная обработка. И там любые отборы....


Киньте ссылочку на универсальную обработку, пожалуйста.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Киньте ссылочку на универсальную обработку, пожалуйста.


Журнал
Это как пример, там в процедуре сформировать можно написать, какие хочешь условия отбора документов и на форме сделать нужные отборы.

----------

Светялчок (06.11.2011)

----------


## cima

Здравствуйте! Помогите исправить ошибку: в программе 1с Упрощенка  при выводе на печать платежек и тов. накладных обрубает две последние цифры в инн предпринимателя , как исправить? Спасибо.

----------


## Aspirine

> Здравствуйте! Помогите исправить ошибку: в программе 1с Упрощенка  при выводе на печать платежек и тов. накладных обрубает две последние цифры в инн предпринимателя , как исправить? Спасибо.


Возможно в свойствах контрагента выбрано"Юр. лицо", а не "Физ. лицо". Поэтому и обрубает. У юр.лиц ИНН короче на две цифры. Ошибка частая. Выберите "Физ. лицо" и будет Вам счастье.

----------

cima (04.11.2011)

----------


## cima

> Возможно в свойствах контрагента выбрано"Юр. лицо", а не "Физ. лицо". Поэтому и обрубает. У юр.лиц ИНН короче на две цифры. Ошибка частая. Выберите "Физ. лицо" и будет Вам счастье.


Спасибо! Столько лет работаю, а на это никогда внимания не обращала, Оказывается, все так просто!

----------


## The_DiSa

Помогите пожалуйста, захожу в настройку налоговых ставок выдет ошибку ВыбТариф = Перечисление.ТарифыСтрахо  ыхВзносов.ОбщийНалоговыйР  ежим;
{Обработка.СтавкиСтраховых  Взносов.Форма.Модуль(358)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ОбщийНалоговыйРежим)[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 22:11 ---------- Previous post was at 22:07 ----------

Понял в чем дело, как исправить ОбщийНалоговыйРежим на ВыбТариф = Перечисление.ТарифыСтрахо  ыхВзносов.УпрощенныйНалог  овыйРежим;

----------


## Андрея

Добрый день, всем!
Помогите плизззз! В 1С 7.7 релиз 523 не формируется правильно счет-фактура. В новой счет-фактуре должно быть 12 столбцов, а у меня все по-старому :( 11 столбцов. Точнее нет четвертого столбца "Наименование валюты".
Можете писать в личку 3043043@mail.ru

----------


## lekhaplaton

Здравствуйте форумчане, может кто поможет я столкнулся с проблемой в БУХ.БЮДЖ.ОРГ.(типовая)релиз-646, кон-7.7. При принятие НФА (получено безвозмездно)они становятся в запас а не в эксплуатацию. Понимаю что косяк в программе а как его решить не знаю.Спасибо

----------


## Pic_nic

Открывается магазин по продаже расходных материалов, и обслуживанию орг. техники! в номенклатуре будет около 400-500 наименований розничных товаров и позиций 50 на услуги! какую конфигурацию посоветуете? работаем на ОСН, с фискальным регистратором и сканером штрих-кодов!

----------


## vwsilk

Здравствуйте. Прошу Вас о помощи.

Имеется комп (XP,sp3, 32-x), на него установлено:1С Предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7/70/021) и ТиС 7.70.964
так же имеется еще один комп с XP,sp3, 32-x на них надо так же установить 1СПредприятие 7.7 Торговля+Склад и соответственно чтобы все работали в сети от одной базы.
Связать-то я их связал, вот только двоим людям в одной базе не дает работать. Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать для двоих?
Пишет при входе что база занята другим пользователем
Заранее спасибо.[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------

----------


## Tanja_

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, мне нужно изменить печатную форму накладной, т.е. добавить логотип и вместо слова накладная написать товарный чек, конфигурация - торговля и склад 7.7. Документ - реализация (купля-продажа), я знаю что есть документ реализация розница, но нужен конкретно этот документ. Эта печатная форма является внешней.
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## dengold80

Здравствуйте Проблема: 1с 7.7 ЗиК релиз 315 дополнительно оплачиваемые дни по уходу за ребенком-инвалидом должны облагаться страховыми взносами на основании "Письмо Минздравсоцразвития РФ от 15.03.2011 N 784-19 О начислении страховых взносов в государственные внебюджетные фонды на выплаты в пользу работников". пробовал начислять приказом на оплату по среднему заработку в баз для начисления страховых взносов эта сумма не входит. Аналогично и с ручным вводом начисления.

Кто-нибудь сталкивалсяИИ как можно решитьИИ

----------


## Галка

Может кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой - ребята взяли конфигурацию ЗиК обновили на УСН, не понимаю как у них это вышло. И теперь в конфе присутствуют объекты как ЗиКа. так и УСН. Но это еще полбеды. Теперь не дает изменить конфу на нормальную, так как существует проведенный документ ПриказОбУвольнении, в котором вместо флажка Расчет стоит Бухгалтерский учет. И этот документ не дает помечать на удаление и открыть тоже не дает.

----------


## alex_phantom

Ну так поставь признак расчёта, откати период расчёта на документ, и удали.

----------


## dorofeevs

Здравствуйте! Может кто помочь по рарус магазин, есть обработка загрузки номенклатуры самописная, после загрузки элементы между группами перемещаются нормально, а вот группы нельзя перемещать, выдает ошибку, видно при загрузке что то не правильно состыкует, кто может посмотреть, код скину

----------


## zas2004

Никто не писал пересчет кг в литры в 1С бухии 7.7? надо сделать в приходе такой пересчет и в идеале отчет по складу в двух единицах

----------


## annaliza

помогите обьединить две разные конфигурации Бух.учет 7.7. и комплексную 7.7.  При обьединении выдает ошибку , что невозможно переподчинть справочник. В справочнике есть данные. Справочник наши денежные счета. Замучалась уже.

----------


## vvoronin

Комплексная. После изменения в конфиге, возникли проблеме с НДС, при наличии товара с разными ставками (10 и 18), если в документе есть товар с разными ставками НДС, то в ТОРГ12 все правильно рисует, а при формировании счета-фактуры, в печатной форме, при проверке на калькуляторе, становится ясно, что выводятся цифры по НДС по усредненной ставке.  В изменениях ни расчеты, ни формирование сч-фактур не трогали (со слов программист, который МД файл для объединения делал). Где находится алгоритм расчета счета-фактуры во время формированияИ? Куда посмотретьИ?

----------


## base_1c

> Здравствуйте. Прошу Вас о помощи.
> 
> Имеется комп (XP,sp3, 32-x), на него установлено:1С Предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7/70/021) и ТиС 7.70.964
> так же имеется еще один комп с XP,sp3, 32-x на них надо так же установить 1СПредприятие 7.7 Торговля+Склад и соответственно чтобы все работали в сети от одной базы.
> Связать-то я их связал, вот только двоим людям в одной базе не дает работать. Подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать для двоих?
> Пишет при входе что база занята другим пользователем
> Заранее спасибо.[COLOR="Silver"]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------


Проверь может пользователь заходит монопольно или у тебя не сетевая версия!

---------- Post added at 19:29 ---------- Previous post was at 19:22 ----------




> Комплексная. После изменения в конфиге, возникли проблеме с НДС, при наличии товара с разными ставками (10 и 18), если в документе есть товар с разными ставками НДС, то в ТОРГ12 все правильно рисует, а при формировании счета-фактуры, в печатной форме, при проверке на калькуляторе, становится ясно, что выводятся цифры по НДС по усредненной ставке.  В изменениях ни расчеты, ни формирование сч-фактур не трогали (со слов программист, который МД файл для объединения делал). Где находится алгоритм расчета счета-фактуры во время формированияИ? Куда посмотретьИ?


Либо в модуле формы сф., либо в модуле внешней печатной формы.

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Доброго дня суток. Сделала конвертацию из конфы "Бух учет для Украины" в конфу "Комплексная конфигурация для Украины" и теперь выдает пару глюков - основной расчетный счет видит как валютный счет. Помогите плиз!!!

---------- Post added at 18:26 ---------- Previous post was at 18:09 ----------




> Доброго дня суток. Сделала конвертацию из конфы "Бух учет для Украины" в конфу "Комплексная конфигурация для Украины" и теперь выдает пару глюков - основной расчетный счет видит как валютный счет. Помогите плиз!!!


           Помощь больше не нужна. Проблема решилась.

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

> Доброго дня суток. Сделала конвертацию из конфы "Бух учет для Украины" в конфу "Комплексная конфигурация для Украины" и теперь выдает пару глюков - основной расчетный счет видит как валютный счет. Помогите плиз!!!


           Помощь больше не нужна. Проблема решилась.

----------


## МАТРЁШКА

Проблема решилась. Помощь пока не нужна.

----------


## ирина08

Помогите, если возможно! Веду несколько предприятий в конф 1С Бух., после антивир проверки пропала одна база, резервная копия только на начало года. Я в шоке!, не знаю что делать? Не может же бесследно исчезнуть, ведь где-то же наверно есть, я в ужасе,Прошу совета

----------


## Irina78

*ирина08*, у Вас что папка с базой "пропала" или просто база из списка в 1С?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Прошу совета


Главное не делать резких движений и понять, что пропало, есть ли папка с базой.
Поменьше действий с диском.
Посмотреть в логах антивируса, что он мог делать с папкой базы.

----------

ирина08 (28.12.2011)

----------


## ирина08

да, вся папка с базой 1 предприятия пропала, еще утром была, я отправила пл. поруч через банк-клиент, потом поставила проверку, а к обеду открываю как обычно в 1С 7,7 exe эту базу, а оно мне говорит что его нет, я уже за ночь столько перепробовала, столько копий сделала, что уже совсем запуталась, руки опускаются и не знаю как к этому подойти и с чего начать

----------


## Enec

Добрый день. Судя по Вашему сообщению, пропал именно исполняемый файл. Не факт, что пропала БД. Запустите поиск файла по маске *.md. Таким образом, должен найтись файл конфигурации, а он находится там же,где вся база. Если на машине баз несколько, то он найдется в нескольких местах. Там уже сами посмотрите, какая из них Ваша. Что касается exe-шника, то это не проблема, можно просто заново проинсталировать  платформу 1С 77, и все появится. Напишите подробно, какая ошибка выдается при запуске - сразу же выдает, что файл не найден, или же 1С стартует, но не открывается сама база?

---------- Post added at 10:52 ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 ----------

Если и в самом деле удалилась, попробуйте какие-нибудь программы восстановления, самая простая - ontrack easyrecovery, или можно R-Studio.

----------

ирина08 (28.12.2011)

----------


## ирина08

Я сдала компьютер в фирму, мне что-то нашли, общий журнал пустой за весь год, а если сделать анализ счета, например кассу, то дает цифры без аналитики. Радуюсь хоть этому. Спасибо всем за сочуствие и беспокойство, всех с новым годом. Ирина

----------


## berg80

у меня есть вопрос, до конца сдачи отчетности по ПФР,т.е. до 15.02.2012, унитарному предприятию нужно сдать формы отчетности АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3. Мы ведем списки сотрудников в программе ЗиК конфа 312, формируем СЗВ 6-1, СЗВ6-2, РСВ-1. А как сдать АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3 в ЗиК 312, если таких форм отчетности нету видимо? Где их нужно сформировать, подскажите пожалуйста?

----------


## dms1

[QUOTE=berg80;204604]у меня есть вопрос, до конца сдачи отчетности по ПФР,т.е. до 15.02.2012, унитарному предприятию нужно сдать формы отчетности АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3. Мы ведем списки сотрудников в программе ЗиК конфа 312, формируем СЗВ 6-1, СЗВ6-2, РСВ-1. А как сдать АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3 в ЗиК 312, если таких форм отчетности нету видимо? Где их нужно сформировать, подскажите пожалуйста?[/QUOT

Обновите до 318 релиза

----------

berg80 (30.12.2011)

----------


## voffffka

Добрый вечер, столкнулся с проблемой в 7.7 бюджетка создаю д-ты РКО и ПКО, все проводится отлично, но при формировании 2 журнала в верхней части документа все отображается. а в подвале (обороты в главную книгу) РКО не отображаются, соответственно и в самой главной книги.  Причем это началось с определенного времени (середина августа), до этого момента все отображалось. сравнивал документы- абсолютно идентичные. в оборотке все отображается как положено. В чем подвох?

----------


## FotoGraff

[QUOTE=dms1;204605]


> у меня есть вопрос, до конца сдачи отчетности по ПФР,т.е. до 15.02.2012, унитарному предприятию нужно сдать формы отчетности АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3. Мы ведем списки сотрудников в программе ЗиК конфа 312, формируем СЗВ 6-1, СЗВ6-2, РСВ-1. А как сдать АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3 в ЗиК 312, если таких форм отчетности нету видимо? Где их нужно сформировать, подскажите пожалуйста?[/QUOT
> 
> Обновите до 318 релиза



Подскажите, а в 318 где АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3? Нашел только АДВ 6-3 и СЗВ 6-2...

----------


## FotoGraff

[QUOTE=FotoGraff;206112]


> Подскажите, а в 318 где АДВ 6-4, СЗВ 6-3? Нашел только АДВ 6-3 и СЗВ 6-2...


Вопрос с СЗВ 6-3 решили в 319 релизе. Не разобрался пока, почему проблемма при выгрузке у инвалидов, но думаю моя ошибка (ночью делал). АДВ 6-4 пока не нашел в 319, но думаю найду вечером.

----------


## Kostyanyk

1с бух 4.5 7.70.532 ОСНО загрузил формы отчетности за 4 кв. 4002 декларация по налогу на имущество старая, новую не могу найти. На второй базе при выводе на печать декларация по имуществу дает ошибку: Вывод на просмотр машиночитаемой формы.
TAXDOCPrt: Отсутствует файл шаблона печати (D:\БАЗЫ\xxx\EXTFORMS\RP11Q4.GRP\1152026_5.010  00_И.tif)
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму.
Может кто уже решил задачу?

----------


## Константин61

Нет шаблона печати декл. по налогу на имущество

----------

Kostyanyk (12.01.2012)

----------


## Kostyanyk

> Нет шаблона печати декл. по налогу на имущество


Шаблон есть, ума уже нет. Разобрался - надо поставить галочку разрешить печать без PDF417.

----------


## dimetar

Братья и сестры!
Подскажите, можно ли 7.7Бух (Проф) релиз 7.70.526 обновлять сразу 7.70.532-м (установка)? Или нужно сперва все промежуточные версии поочередно установить? И что значит Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.532 (установка) - м.б ещё какой-то вариант, - не "установка"?
Заранее благодарен за тяжкий труд просвещения новичка :-)

----------


## dms1

> Братья и сестры!
> Подскажите, можно ли 7.7Бух (Проф) релиз 7.70.526 обновлять сразу 7.70.532-м (установка)? Или нужно сперва все промежуточные версии поочередно установить? И что значит Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.532 (установка) - м.б ещё какой-то вариант, - не "установка"?
> Заранее благодарен за тяжкий труд просвещения новичка :-)


Да можно. Последний релиз 533. Установка- это значит нужно заустить setup.exe из каталога Disk1 и установить в любую папку(лучше создать с номером релиза 532, чтобы сразу было видно версию программы). Затем из конфигуратора своей бухгадтерии (526 релиза) обновить до 532 релиза (файл обновления 1cv7.md находится в папке ..\532\1SBDB)

----------

dimetar (17.01.2012)

----------


## sanita

здравствуйте, у меня тут возникла проблема с книгой расходов и доходов, программа не правильно формирует расходы, установлен релиз 7.70.177 УСН 7.7. платформа 027. Пыталась обновить релиз на 188, пишет что не совместим с виндоус. Подскажите ссылку на релиз совместимый с win 7 64x.

----------


## dms1

> здравствуйте, у меня тут возникла проблема с книгой расходов и доходов, программа не правильно формирует расходы, установлен релиз 7.70.177 УСН 7.7. платформа 027. Пыталась обновить релиз на 188, пишет что не совместим с виндоус. Подскажите ссылку на релиз совместимый с win 7 64x.


В win 7 64x установка 1с 7.7 не получится ( нужно либо установить 188 релиз на комп с XP или win 7 32x и взять 1cv7.md от 188 релиза, тогда все получится )

----------

sanita (17.01.2012)

----------


## Андрея

Зайдите через конфигуратор и на вкладке Администрирование выберите "Кодовая стриница ИБ" и из меню выберите +Текущая системная установка и будет Вам счастье))

----------


## sanita

у меня всегда стоит текущая системная установка, но скачанный релиз при установке выдает ошибку несовместимости с windows.

----------


## Андрея

> у меня всегда стоит текущая системная установка, но скачанный релиз при установке выдает ошибку несовместимости с windows.


Я вчера сталкивалась с этой проблемой, на компе где виндос 64, выдает ошибку, а на ноутбук виндос 32 -нормально. Я распокавала релиз на ноутбук (нажала на файл setup), а потом с помощи флешки переписала на комп., после чего загрузился отлично.

---------- Post added at 13:32 ---------- Previous post was at 13:14 ----------




> Братья и сестры!
> Подскажите, можно ли 7.7Бух (Проф) релиз 7.70.526 обновлять сразу 7.70.532-м (установка)? Или нужно сперва все промежуточные версии поочередно установить? И что значит Типовая конфигуpация 7.70.532 (установка) - м.б ещё какой-то вариант, - не "установка"?
> Заранее благодарен за тяжкий труд просвещения новичка :-)


Скачайте  релиз где на писано Обновление а не установка

----------

sanita (17.01.2012)

----------


## KITT88

при попытке установки последнего обновления вылетает "синий экран". 
Стоит 1С7 упрощенная система налогооблажения.
подскажите как лечить?

----------


## dms1

[QUOTE=KITT88;208949]при попытке установки последнего обновления вылетает "синий экран". 
Стоит 1С7 упрощенная система налогооблажения.
подскажите как лечить?[/QUOTE
подробнее- ОС(32/64), версия текущая и устанавливаемая, релиз запускающих файлов- экзешники

----------

Svetlooka (18.01.2012)

----------


## Svetlooka

Есть необходимость поставить 1С7,7 упрщенку на ноут вин.7 64...разложите мне на пальцах,а то уже кругом голова(пыталась на компе с ХР сделать но потом на ноут не могу перенести...ругается...почти что матом(((акромя 8 версии ничего на ноуте из 1С 7,7 нет...

----------


## dms1

> Есть необходимость поставить 1С7,7 упрщенку на ноут вин.7 64...разложите мне на пальцах,а то уже кругом голова(пыталась на компе с ХР сделать но потом на ноут не могу перенести...ругается...почти что матом(((акромя 8 версии ничего на ноуте из 1С 7,7 нет...


1С7,7  лицензионная?

----------

Svetlooka (18.01.2012)

----------


## Svetlooka

нет...для штучной работы, так сказать надо открыть,провести восстановление учета...а там упрощенка...а у меня вин7...наверное никто не расколется(

----------


## dms1

> Есть необходимость поставить 1С7,7 упрщенку на ноут вин.7 64...разложите мне на пальцах,а то уже кругом голова(пыталась на компе с ХР сделать но потом на ноут не могу перенести...ругается...почти что матом(((акромя 8 версии ничего на ноуте из 1С 7,7 нет...


1. Скопируйте на  компе с ХР каталог Bin(в нем экзешник 1c) и саму базу упрощенки SSTB. 
2. Перенесите все на ноут вин.7 64
3.Зайдите через конфигуратор и на вкладке Администрирование выберите "Кодовая стриница ИБ" и из меню выберите +Текущая системная установка-Ок
и наслаждайтесь

----------

Svetlooka (18.01.2012)

----------


## Svetlooka

:( я что то и на ХР уже наколбасила...что из всего разнообразия натолканых за сегодня 1с 7,7 программ...только какая то странная созданная база показывает то что мне надо...а как я ее создала...уже не могу вспомнить...пробовала так же все делать...но больше не получается...что то натворила я...что как то не так...вообщем попробую,но верится с трудом...А так то я все так и делала..только потом я не могу конфигуратор открыть на вин.7...просто нет его да ж в окне запуска(((

----------


## dms1

> :( я что то и на ХР уже наколбасила...что из всего разнообразия натолканых за сегодня 1с 7,7 программ...только какая то странная созданная база показывает то что мне надо...а как я ее создала...уже не могу вспомнить...пробовала так же все делать...но больше не получается...что то натворила я...что как то не так...вообщем попробую,но верится с трудом...А так то я все так и делала..только потом я не могу конфигуратор открыть на вин.7...просто нет его да ж в окне запуска(((


С:\1cv77\BIN\1cv7s.exe /m  
нужно подробнее писать что делаешь, архивные копи сиьно облегчают жизнь

----------

Svetlooka (18.01.2012)

----------


## Svetlooka

и не только облегчают...а и еще поспать подольше можно...и смысл писать если я не могу конфигуратор открыть на ноуте по упрощенке...нет ее просто и все(

---------- Post added at 01:42 ---------- Previous post was at 01:38 ----------

...поворожить чтоль...колдуй баба,колдуй дед...сделай всё как нать в обед...

---------- Post added at 01:43 ---------- Previous post was at 01:42 ----------

...поворожить чтоль...колдуй баба,колдуй дед...сделай всё как нать в обед...

----------


## Ползун

Здраствутйте.Помогите обновить релиз ЗиК.там нет мд файла,а по другому я незнаю как.(

----------


## кисик

Добрый день, неужели у всех декларации распечатываются нормально? 
у меня со штрих-кодом не печатает, выдает ошибку

Печать машиночитаемой формы
Не установлена внешняя библиотека, используемых для печати машиночитаемых форм
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму

Причем такая ошибка перешла и на формы предыдущих периодов.

Подскажите, как распечатать формы со штрих-кодом?

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый день, неужели у всех декларации распечатываются нормально? 
> у меня со штрих-кодом не печатает, выдает ошибку
> 
> Печать машиночитаемой формы
> Не установлена внешняя библиотека, используемых для печати машиночитаемых форм
> Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму
> 
> Причем такая ошибка перешла и на формы предыдущих периодов.
> 
> Подскажите, как распечатать формы со штрих-кодом?



Решение проблемы здесь: http://u4t.ru/pdf417.shtml
Просто слетела dll-ка.

----------

кисик (19.01.2012)

----------


## кисик

Tacker, спасибо большое за ссылку, теперь выходит только последняя строка ошибки 
Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму

устанавливала при закрытой 1С

----------


## Tacker

> Здраствутйте.Помогите обновить релиз ЗиК.там нет мд файла,а по другому я незнаю как.(


Обновление с готовым MD-файлом: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post206449

----------

Ползун (21.01.2012)

----------


## Tacker

(Сообщение продублировалось)

----------


## Tacker

> Tacker, спасибо большое за ссылку, теперь выходит только последняя строка ошибки 
> Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму
> 
> устанавливала при закрытой 1С


Во-первых, сохранялась ли декларация перед предпросмотром?
Во-вторых, почитать http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=96:918
В третьих: Полный комплект модуля печати машиночитамых форм налоговых деклараций размещен на сайте ФГУП "ГНИВЦ ФНС России"
http://www.gnivc.ru/lib/modyl.rar

Ну вообще-то должно бы и работать.

----------


## Tacker

> Tacker, спасибо большое за ссылку, теперь выходит только последняя строка ошибки 
> Не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму
> 
> устанавливала при закрытой 1С


Во-первых, сохранялась ли декларация перед предпросмотром?
Во-вторых, почитать http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=96:918
В третьих: Полный комплект модуля печати машиночитамых форм налоговых деклараций размещен на сайте ФГУП "ГНИВЦ ФНС России"
http://www.gnivc.ru/lib/modyl.rar

Ну вообще-то должно бы и работать.

----------


## iscander.khv

Добрый день, я понимаю что 100500 раз уже все обсуждалось, но рыть весь форм сейчас нет времени.
Подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно обновить в 1С Предприятие 7.7, конфигурацию УСН версии 178 до версии 188.
Заранее всем огромное спасибо

----------


## Tacker

> ...Подскажите пожалуйста, как правильно обновить в 1С Предприятие 7.7, конфигурацию УСН версии 178 до версии 188...


Обычным образом через Setup - Обновление конфигурации - папка UPDATE. Рубежных конфигураций не было.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## sanita

Здравствуйте, подскажите что делать, у меня не правильно формируется книга доходов и расходов, программа правильно указывает доходы, а расходы либо не включает, либо вовсе не включает сумму, либо вовсе занижает ее (1с бухгалтерия 7.7 УСН релиз 188 платформа 27) думала что дело в старом релизе, но после обновления проблема не решилась...:(

----------


## primis

Подскажите: 
имеем 1С Предприятие Торговля+Склад редакция 9.2 конфиг. оптово-розничная релиз 7.70.937
1.Можно-ли обновиться сразу на релиз 970?

2.Внешняя форма счета-фактуры 2012 г. 
Файлы внешней формы счета-фактуры одинаковые (т.е. их можно подключить и для Торговля 7.7 и для Бухгалтерия 7.7 )

----------


## mrSmith

Добрый вечер. 
Проблема в следующем. Есть 1С: Зарплата и Кадры 7.70.306. Устанавливаю отдельно новый релиз 7.70.319. Запускаю - все нормально. Далее переношу данные из 306 в 319. Запускаю 319 ->Справка->О программе, и вижу, что в этой новой базе релиз изменился на старый 7.70.306.

Вопрос - как обновиться с 306 релиза на 319?

----------


## Tacker

> ...Запускаю 319 ->Справка->О программе, и вижу, что в этой новой базе релиз изменился на старый 7.70.306.
> 
> Вопрос - как обновиться с 306 релиза на 319?


Запускаем установку 319-го релиза в некую новую папку, выбираем не НОВАЯ КОНФИГУРАЦИЯ, а ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ КОНФИГУРАЦИИ. По окончании установки получаем [некая новая папка]\UPDATE\PRBasic\, где находится файл update.txt с подробной инструкцией по дальнейшим шагам обновления: "...Порядок обновления на релиз 7.70.319...
Для обновления релиза конфигурации следует использовать режим
"Объединение конфигураций"..." и т.д. Вообще все это описано в Руководстве пользователя и другой специализированной литературе.

----------


## ирина08

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите: Есть база 1С 7,7 Бух за много лет, она большая - можно ли перенести справочники и остатки в чистую базу на начало года?

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте.
> Подскажите: Есть база 1С 7,7 Бух за много лет, она большая - можно ли перенести справочники и остатки в чистую базу на начало года?


Конечно, можно. Есть множество обработок для этого, вот одна из них: http://aitika.ru/program/index.php?tag=47
Как правило, богатый выбор параметров базы для переноса. Для верности, разок-другой потренируйтесь.

----------

ирина08 (21.01.2012)

----------


## voffffka

День добрый. В бюджетке 7.7 пытаюсь выгрузить заявки на кассовый расход но прога ругается на код по РПБС, откуда он берется и где поставить? Заранее спасибо

----------


## кисик

слышала, что в формах должны быть формы адв, сзв, а их нет, только рсв, подскажите, где их найти?

---------- Post added at 22:44 ---------- Previous post was at 22:23 ----------

или где в 7.7 можно найти формы адв, сзв? рсв - есть в бухгалтерии

---------- Post added at 22:44 ---------- Previous post was at 22:44 ----------

или где в 7.7 можно найти формы адв, сзв? рсв - есть в бухгалтерии

----------


## Zokerr

У кого есть или кто может помочь с обработкой для закрытия счетов. При закрытии 20 сч. складывается следующая ситуация Все счета включая 23,25,26 были закрыты остатки по 00 и при закрытии 20 вновь появляются остатки... Поделитесь опытом или обработкой для закрытия и анализа процедуры закрытия.

----------


## Циля

в 1С7.7 Бухгалтерия форма РСВ в регламентрованной отчетности, а формы АДВ СЗВ в отчетах, далее в специализированных, далее подготовка сведений для ПФР и там все что нужно найдете

----------

кисик (30.01.2012)

----------


## alex_phantom

Очень надо довести 8.0 Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 1.5 (1.5.15.3) до последних релизов 8.2.
*Требуется установочный комплект 1.5.15.3 или cf, оригинальный, для учёта изменений.*
Если кто обновлялся с таких старых релизов - подскажите, что может ждать интересного на этом пути.
Или примерный план действий.

----------


## bogdan51

Добрый день! На дисках ИТС (с 2008 года) не могу найти Дистрибутив платформы 1с:предприятие 7.7). Работаем в 8,но сейчас возникла небольшая задачка в 7. Подскажите,если можно,на каком диске ИТС есть платформа 7.7? Какой релиз был последний? Может на этом ресурсе есть ссылка ,но я не нашел пока ее. Спасибо.

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый день! На дисках ИТС (с 2008 года) не могу найти Дистрибутив платформы 1с:предприятие 7.7). Работаем в 8,но сейчас возникла небольшая задачка в 7. Подскажите,если можно,на каком диске ИТС есть платформа 7.7? Какой релиз был последний? Может на этом ресурсе есть ссылка ,но я не нашел пока ее. Спасибо.


Платформа 27 здесь: http://narod.ru/disk/38847232001/1CSetup27.rar.html

----------

БУХ (08.04.2012)

----------


## Tacker

[Сообщение продублировалось]

----------


## artes_Kostin

В 1С 7.7 релиз 189 (УСН)    форма АДВ-6-4 формируется с копейками!!!! Как быть?

----------


## алекс33.72

Добрый день!
Помогите с 2-НДФЛ!!
7.7 релиз.189 (УСН)
Были начисления по заработной плате(доходы)-не видит при формировании справок по НДФЛ доходов по сотрудникам и вообще никак
где что не так?

----------


## шоколадина

Справочники - Сотрудники - Налоги на доходы - Корректировка данных по НДФЛ

----------


## artes_Kostin

После установки 1С 7.7 (УСН релиз 189) на  win7  с XP, при формировании  отчета  в Пенсионный фонд  в файл программа 1С выдает ошибку:
Компонента v7plus.dll не найдена.Файл выгрузки не сформирован.Что не так сделал?

----------


## Tacker

> После установки 1С 7.7 (УСН релиз 189) на  win7  с XP, при формировании  отчета  в Пенсионный фонд  в файл программа 1С выдает ошибку:
> Компонента v7plus.dll не найдена.Файл выгрузки не сформирован.Что не так сделал?


А сама-то dll-ка на месте? В корневой директории конфигурации. Может, неисправна? Попробовать переписать?

----------


## Tacker

Сообщение трижды продублировалось

----------


## solanj

Добрый день!
У меня после установки в ЗИК 319 релиза не формируется справка 2 ндфл, пропали в вычетах открывающихся для сотрудника вычеты на детей,... поставила 320 релиз ничего не изменилось. Ответте у кого-нибудь такие же проблемы есть? Что делаете?

----------


## ctpek03a

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь начислял зарплату за январь 2012 в Бухгалтерия 7.7 (релиз 535) временно прибывающим иностранным гражданам? 
Если в Сведениях о сотруднике указать вид застрахованного лица: Временно пребывающий на территории РФ иностранец, взносы на страховую часть в ПФР не расчитывает. Что я делаю не так?

----------


## voffffka

Вечер добрый подскажите работающую обработку для переноса справочников из базы 7.7 бюдж. в идентичную

----------


## Tacker

> Вечер добрый подскажите работающую обработку для переноса справочников из базы 7.7 бюдж. в идентичную


Универсальная обработка здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post210485

вообще их много всяких.

----------

voffffka (31.01.2012)

----------


## voffffka

> Сообщение от voffffka  
> Вечер добрый подскажите работающую обработку для переноса справочников из базы 7.7 бюдж. в идентичную
> Универсальная обработка здесь http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post210485
> 
> вообще их много всяких.



Схема переноса, где ее взять?

----------


## Tacker

> Схема переноса, где ее взять?


Вот в этой http://narod.ru/disk/39210357001/Transit_data.rar.html схем не надо, галками отметил, что надо - и вперед.
Там, откуда, открываешь export77_Cpr_0807.ert, там, куда, открываешь Import77.ert.
Пользовался лично, очень удобная штука.

----------


## voffffka

Все получилось огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Kosinus

Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите люди добрые, наверняка уже кто-то сталкивался с проблемой установки релиза 7.70.535. Все вроде установил по инструкции, все вроде верно, а при выводе новой формы счет-фактуры  - показывает старую!!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!

----------


## Tacker

> Доброго времени суток!!! Помогите люди добрые, наверняка уже кто-то сталкивался с проблемой установки релиза 7.70.535. Все вроде установил по инструкции, все вроде верно, а при выводе новой формы счет-фактуры  - показывает старую!!! ПОМОГИТЕ!!!


И что, при нажатии на стрелочку возле кнопки Печать не появляется список:
Счет-фактура
Счет-фактура (в соотв.с постановлением 1137 от 26.12.2011 г.)?

При выборе второго пункта подпись кнопки меняется на СФ 1137

----------


## Arina2013

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, почему в ПУБ в сч.ф. 2012г. код валюты 810, а не 643? Как исправить? В справочнике поправила, но все равно ставит код 810...

----------


## Kosinus

> И что, при нажатии на стрелочку возле кнопки Печать не появляется список:
> Счет-фактура
> Счет-фактура (в соотв.с постановлением 1137 от 26.12.2011 г.)?
> 
> При выборе второго пункта подпись кнопки меняется на СФ 1137


Да стрелочка есть, выбираю новую, а там старая форма. :(

----------


## Камри

*Kosinus*,здесь почитайте:





> *Изменения и дополнения к текущим релизам: Внешняя форма счета-фактуры  и корректировочной сч.ф. 2012 г  для 1С:Бухгалтерия и УСН от 23.01.2012*
> 
> 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Типовая конфигуpация, релиз 7.70.533 
> Данные печатные формы предназначены для печати счетов-фактур и 
> корректировочных счетов-фактур в соответствии с Постановлением 
> Правительства РФ "О формах и правилах заполнения (ведения) документов, 
> применяемых  при расчетах по налогу на добавленную стоимость" № 1137 
> от 26.12.2011 г.
> ВНИМАНИЕ!
> ...

----------

youri-s (08.04.2015)

----------


## Kosinus

> *Kosinus*,здесь почитайте:


Спасибо большое за информацию!!!! Но я после установке релиза обыскал все папки и не нашел новых форм о которых Вы пишете. Не подскажите, что сделать или где можно взять эти файлы для новой формы 1137? Заранее благодарен!!!

---------- Post added at 10:50 ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 ----------

Спасибо большое скачал!!!!

----------


## Nady74

срочно помогите: почему при установке обновления конфигурации 7.7 бухпроф 535 (да и 532,534 то же самое) происходит сбой:При копирование файла произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. код ошибки FS_LAUNCHPROCESS/ 
вроде все делаю как раньше(( опер система виндос 7, релиз 1с 525.
помогите

---------- Post added at 13:48 ---------- Previous post was at 13:48 ----------

срочно помогите: почему при установке обновления конфигурации 7.7 бухпроф 535 (да и 532,534 то же самое) происходит сбой:При копирование файла произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. код ошибки FS_LAUNCHPROCESS/ 
вроде все делаю как раньше(( опер система виндос 7, релиз 1с 525.
помогите

----------


## Tacker

[QUOTE=Nady74;214105]срочно помогите: почему при установке обновления конфигурации 7.7 бухпроф 535 (да и 532,534 то же самое) происходит сбой:При копирование файла произошла ошибка. Установка прекращена. код ошибки FS_LAUNCHPROCESS/ 
вроде все делаю как раньше(( опер система виндос 7, релиз 1с 525.
помогите[COLOR="Silver"]

Чтобы в Win7 установить конфигурацию или обновление 1С 7.7 включите в Windows UAC - контроль учетных записей. Установка пройдет нормально.
Но имейте в виду, что при включенном UAC не удастся выполнить сохранение данных (Конфигуратор - Администрирование - Сохранить данные...), т.е. резервное копирование.
Поэтому сначала сохраняемся, потом включаем UAC, перезагружаемся, обновляем конфигурацию и делаем все необходимое, потом снова выключаем UAC (c перезагрузкой) и работаем дальше. Касается всех конфигураций Предприятия 7.7. Информация - от 1с. Проверено на себе: конфигурации Бухгалтерия, Торговля и Склад, Зарплата и Кадры.

Включается и отключается: Панель управления - Учетные записи пользователей - Изменение параметров контроля учетных записей. Ползунок внизу - UAC выключен, ползунок на 3/4 - UAC включен. Крайнее верхнее положение не рекомендуется.

----------


## sn_ud

Подскажите, пожалуйста новичку в этом деле: стоит лицензия 1с Версия платформы: 7.70.027
Конфигурация Бухгалтерия  7.70.522 редакция 4.5. Обновления конфигурации добрые люди помогли найти. Теперь вопрос с отчетными формами.
Как мне узнать, когда они в последний раз обновлялись? И вообще, имеет ли это значение, может просто обновить последним обновлением и всё? Или только последовательно?
Какие вообще мне скачивать обновления для форм отчетности в этой конфигурации? Организация не бюджетная (ЗАО)... это имеет значение?

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите, пожалуйста новичку в этом деле: стоит лицензия 1с Версия платформы: 7.70.027
> Конфигурация Бухгалтерия  7.70.522 редакция 4.5. Обновления конфигурации добрые люди помогли найти. Теперь вопрос с отчетными формами.
> Как мне узнать, когда они в последний раз обновлялись? И вообще, имеет ли это значение, может просто обновить последним обновлением и всё? Или только последовательно?
> Какие вообще мне скачивать обновления для форм отчетности в этой конфигурации? Организация не бюджетная (ЗАО)... это имеет значение?


Формы отчетности живут в ветке http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...2%D0%B8/page26

В твоем случае следует использовать формы отчетности под кодовым именем GENERAL, т.е. Общие
За 4-й квартал 2011 года http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post213057

За 1-й квартал 2012 пока только статистика http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post213246

Отчетность тоже обновляется: Вначале появляется (GENERAL) 11q4001, потом (GENERAL) 11q4002 и т.д.
последняя, как правило, (GENERAL) 11q4004, т.е. Общая за 2011 год квартал 4 версия 4. Иногда бывает 5-я.
Берем последнюю.
За первый квартал всегда сначала выходит пакет, включающий только статистику, поскольку ее нужно сдавать раньше всех. К концу квартала выйдет полный комплект с версиями 2,3 и т.д. В прошлом году их было 7.
Также берем последнюю.
Как узнать, какая последняя на сегодня: заходим на сайт 1С http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/release/ 
жмем ссылку "Конфигурации для России" и ищем свою: 

26.01.2012 10:10	Проф. Типовая конфигуpация	7.70.535
(дата выхода)      (Наименование)                        (Версия)

жмем ссылку "Регламентированные отчеты за 4 квартал 2011 г" и ищем свои:

1С:Предприятие 7.7
23.01.2012 17:45	Формы отчетности	11q4004
(Дата выпуска)                                   (Версия)

Аналогично для первого квартала.

----------

sn_ud (02.02.2012)

----------


## Enec

> Как мне узнать, когда они в последний раз обновлялись? И вообще, имеет ли это значение, может просто обновить последним обновлением и всё? Или только последовательно?
> Какие вообще мне скачивать обновления для форм отчетности в этой конфигурации? Организация не бюджетная (ЗАО)... это имеет значение?


Если правильно понимаю, то Вас интересует, какая отчетность у Вас уже установлена. Заходите в пользовательском режиме, Отчеты--регламентированные--в открывшейся форме открываем выпадающий список, там перечислены все года-кварталы, за которые у Вас уже есть установленные отчетные формы. Если пусто -нет никаких. Что касается последовательности - можете установить, как сказано в предыдущем сообщении самые новые формы, а потом, если вдруг возникнет такая необходимость, можно скачать и так же установить отчетные формы за уже минувший период, скажем, 4 квартал 2009 года, это ни на что не повлияет, просто в выпадающем списке появится еще строка с 4 кв. 2009 г. Необходимость такая может возникнуть только, если потребуется сдать какой-то отчет за прошедшие периоды, а форма этого отчета с тех пор изменилась, согласно законодательства, что происходит не со всеми формами и не очень часто. 
Как именно установить отчетные формы - скачиваете файлы отчетности (архив), разархивируете его. Опять же в пользовательском режиме --Отчеты--Регламентированные--кнопка Загрузить-- указываете путь к папке, в которую разархивировали отчетность,выбираете любой файл. Когда закончит - воссановить скисок отчетности,поставляемой 1С, Сохранить (пиктограммы на форме справа).

----------


## aud

У кого есть справка 2ндфл от (в ред. Приказа ФНС России от 06.12.2011 № ММВ-7-3/909@)      общ. и усн?

----------


## fleetguard

Добрый день УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГУРУ 1С.
Объясните ламеру - В САМОМ ЖОСТКОМ ПОНИМАНИИ этого слова как мне быть и что делать..
После установки новой формы СФ - выдаёт ошибку:
*Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1C77PORT\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT  (10)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)*
1сскрин.jpg
Если сообщение не в ту тему - подскажите куда обратиться...
Выручайте плиз...аврал полный....

----------


## fleetguard

Добрый день УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГУРУ 1С.
Объясните ламеру - В САМОМ ЖОСТКОМ ПОНИМАНИИ этого слова как мне быть и что делать..
После установки новой формы СФ - выдаёт ошибку:
*Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
{C:\PROGRAM FILES\1C77PORT\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT  (10)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)*

Если сообщение не в ту тему - подскажите куда обратиться...
Выручайте плиз...аврал полный....

----------


## StarushkaIK

Подскажите пожалуйста, а как же в ЗиК 320 релиз реализовать при подготовке ИС за 4кв. 2011 года "Распределение сумм уплаченных взносов производить с учетом ранее переданных данных", ставлю галочку пишет, что отсутствуют сведения, ранее переданные в ПФР, куда их подгрузить? :(

----------


## sn_ud

Пытался сегодня обновить 1С 7.70.027 Конфигурация Бухгалтерия 7.70.522 редакция 4.5 с 531 до 532 релиза. После обЪединения конфирураций жму "сохранить". Вылазит ошибка: "Количество субконто счета %s превышает максимально возможное! 20.1.1"
И всё... конфигурация не сохраняется. Нашёл 3 старых счета, которые бухгалтера добавили из режима "предприятие" ещё в 2007 году: 20.1.1, 20.1.2 и 20.1.3.
Я так понимаю, после их добавления конфигурация перестала быть типовой.
Пробовал удалить эти счета, но там куча связанных с ними ссылок, удаление невозможно...
Свертывать базу тоже не вариант.

Может, кто подскажет, что теперь делать в этой ситуации?

----------


## sn_ud

Хороший человек помог выйти из стуации: оказалось, что в нескольких старых счетах бухгалтера задали кол-во субконто 5, а в обновлениях - 3. Проблема решилась созданием новой конфигурации путём установки релиза, изменением кол-ва субконто в ней на 5, сохранением и последующим обЪединением основной конфигурации с измененной новой.

----------


## Kosinus

Люди добрые, здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста не получается выгрузить *баланс*, при выгрузке в окошке пишет следующее 
"Выгрузка: Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года) (версия 5.02)
Бухгалтерский баланс за период: Январь - Декабрь 2011 г.
Бухгалтерский баланс:
Для данного периода на вкладке Сопроводительные файлы для выгрузки не указан файл Пояснительной записки" 
что это и как с этим бороться?

----------


## artes_Kostin

Делаю обновление 1С 7.7 (УСН) с 180 релиза на 181 релиз выдает ошибку:
НЕВОЗМОЖНО ИЗМЕНИТЬ КОД СЧЕТА 69.31 НА СВЗ.01.5, ТАК КАК СУЩЕСТВУЕТ СЧЕТ С ДАННЫМ КОДОМ. 
КАК ПОСТАВИТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ?

----------


## alex_phantom

> ПОСТАВИТЬ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ?


Перед обновлением сделай выгрузку и загрузку информационной базы, через меню администрирование.
Исправятся все ошибки в базе и индексы.
Потом обновляй.

----------


## sam24

Доброе утро! у меня 2 вопроса: релиз 647 ред.6.2 бюджет, Казначейство сменили форматы выгрузки, например заявка на кассовый расход теперь им нужна такая TXZR 120101, TXZS 120701, )сейчас 110101 и 100701). Можно конечно в командере менять, но это не выход? И вопрос такой, при занесении в балансодержатели учреждения, при указании владельца счета далее вид лицевого счета, опять же казначейству нужно чтобы было "Средства юридических лиц" там  не присутствует при выборе, точно не знаю но вроде в справочнике ФКО где то меняется. При выгрузке заявок оно в заявке отображается.

----------


## dms1

> Добрый день УВАЖАЕМЫЕ ГУРУ 1С.
> Объясните ламеру - В САМОМ ЖОСТКОМ ПОНИМАНИИ этого слова как мне быть и что делать..
> После установки новой формы СФ - выдаёт ошибку:
> *Если Докум.ВидОперации = Перечисление.ВидыОпераций  четаФактурыВыданного.Сумм  оваяРазница Тогда
> {C:\PROGRAM FILES\1C77PORT\1SBDB\EXTFORMS\PRNFORMS\SF_1137.ERT  (10)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидОперации)*
> Вложение 652
> Если сообщение не в ту тему - подскажите куда обратиться...
> Выручайте плиз...аврал полный....


По моему у вас старый релиз бухгалтерии, нужно поставить последний 535 и будет счастье

----------


## Kosinus

День добрый!!! Помогите пожалуйста, кто может, не получается выгрузить баланс, при выгрузке в окошке пишет следующее 
"Выгрузка: Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года) (версия 5.02)
Бухгалтерский баланс за период: Январь - Декабрь 2011 г.
Бухгалтерский баланс:
Для данного периода на вкладке Сопроводительные файлы для выгрузки не указан файл Пояснительной записки" 
что это и как с этим бороться?

----------


## artes_Kostin

> Перед обновлением сделай выгрузку и загрузку информационной базы, через меню администрирование.
> Исправятся все ошибки в базе и индексы.
> Потом обновляй.


Все сделал выдает ту же ошибку! Что еще можно сделать?

----------


## Апутита

Как в мисофте провести переоценку неустановленного оборудования ( числится на счете 07). Дело в том, что при заполнении коэффициентов переоценки, когда вручную ставишь шифр и коэффициент, переоценка не нему не проводится. Программа имеет счет 07.Спасибо всем, кто мне поможет. У меня налоговая на следующей неделе.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Что еще можно сделать?


Точно выгрузку-загрузку делал, случайно не сохранить - восстановить, а то некоторые путают?
Обновлял стандартно, никание DBF-ки из папки обновления не переписывал в рабочую базу?
С какого релиза на какой обновляешься?

----------


## artes_Kostin

> Точно выгрузку-загрузку делал, случайно не сохранить - восстановить, а то некоторые путают?
> Обновлял стандартно, никание DBF-ки из папки обновления не переписывал в рабочую базу?
> С какого релиза на какой обновляешься?


Обновляю 1С 7.7 (УСН) релиз 180 на 181.Делал все стандартно,ничего не переписывал.   Делал через меню Администрирование-Выгрузить данные......., Загрузить данные.......

----------


## alex_phantom

> 180 на 181


Ненадо так делать. Обновляй сразу на последний релиз.
И не "загрузить изменённую конфигурацию", а "сравнение и объединение".
Или пришли мне MD. Чёт странное с твоей конфой.

А ещё вариант создать чистую базу без конфигурации и залить туда твой MD (без данных, только конфу), а потом попробовать обновить на нужный тебе релиз. И посмотреть, что он тебе ответит.

----------


## dms1

> День добрый!!! Помогите пожалуйста, кто может, не получается выгрузить баланс, при выгрузке в окошке пишет следующее 
> "Выгрузка: Бухгалтерская отчетность (с 2011 года) (версия 5.02)
> Бухгалтерский баланс за период: Январь - Декабрь 2011 г.
> Бухгалтерский баланс:
> Для данного периода на вкладке Сопроводительные файлы для выгрузки не указан файл Пояснительной записки" 
> что это и как с этим бороться?


Посмотрите здесь  http://forum.infostart.ru/forum10/topic52788/[COLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added at 23:52 ---------- Previous post was at 23:51 ----------

----------

Kosinus (08.02.2012)

----------


## valera_63rus

добрый день!
после обновления с 1с Бухгалтерии  Релиз 7.70.523 на Релиз 7.70.534 пропала возможность заполнять форму 1НДФЛ и перестала работать 2ндфл (пишет налоги не заполнены) 
Что можно сделать?

----------


## алекс33.72

> добрый день!
> после обновления с 1с Бухгалтерии  Релиз 7.70.523 на Релиз 7.70.534 пропала возможность заполнять форму 1НДФЛ и перестала работать 2ндфл (пишет налоги не заполнены) 
> Что можно сделать?


Справочники - Сотрудники - Налоги на доходы - Корректировка данных по НДФЛ

----------


## artes_Kostin

[После установки 1С 7.7 (УСН релиз 189) на win7 с XP, при формировании отчета в Пенсионный фонд в файл программа 1С выдает ошибку:
 Компонента v7plus.dll не найдена.Файл выгрузки не сформирован.Что не так сделал?
 QUOTE=Tacker;213304]А сама-то dll-ка на месте? В корневой директории конфигурации. Может, неисправна? Попробовать переписать?[/QUOTE]

Сама dll-ка на месте.переписал,все равно выдает такую ошибку (Компонента v7plus.dll не найдена (отсутвует CLSID).Файл выгрузки не сформирован. Что делать?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Что делать?


Запусти с правами админа.

----------


## artes_Kostin

> Запусти с правами админа.


Спасибо! Все получилось!

----------


## Ирина9

Добрый день. Может пишу не в ту тему, но все-таки. Проблема такая. 1С предприятие 7.7 усн. В конфигурацию был добавлено 3 субконто "Подразделения" по 60 и 62 счетам. После обновления программы видимо что-то недоделали, и при проведении документа "Реализация  тов. и услуг" 3 субконто не попадает в проводку (пустое окошечко остается), хотя в самом документе оно выбирается.. В чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Мадам

Добрый день! У меня такая же проблема в комплексной 4.5 , так же требует сопроводительный файл.  сопров.файл можно создать текстовым или в табличной форме а затем прицепить в сопровод.файл(указать путь) , но при выгрузке теперь пишет:Бухгалтерский баланс
не удалось открыть внешний отчет frm3.ert. и не выгружает. Может быть какие то проблемы в реглам.отчетности? Поделитесь опытом.

----------


## Mari_D

Нужна помощь! После обновление ЗП 7.7 с 306 на 321 ( без промежуточных релизов) перестала начислять страховые взносы. ИИ

----------


## Martsy

помогите пожалуста..Значение = Константа.ПолучитьАтрибут(  сИдентификатор);
{Глобальный модуль(556)}: Неверное имя атрибута....немогу создать ничево(номенклатура)

----------


## katy

Ребят, на какой странице ответ про fs_launchprocess в windows 7?

----------


## Tacker

> Ребят, на какой странице ответ про fs_launchprocess в windows 7?


В том смысле, что конфигурация не устанавливается или установка зависает?

1. Setup запускать от имени Администратора.
2 Должен быть включен UAC - Контроль учетных записей:
Пуск - Панель Управления - Учетные записи пользователей - Изменение параметров контроля учетных записей - ползунок должен быть выше крайней нижней точки. (После применения изменений перезагрузиться).

Кстати, с Предприятием 8 таких сложностей нет.

----------


## TigeRuS

Возник вопрос: есть ли для Комплексной конфигурации отчеты: книга покупок, книга продаж, журнал полученных и выставленных СФ в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ №1137? Ожидается ли в обновлении конфигурации? Ведь до 1 апреля совсем немного осталось.

----------


## Tacker

> есть ли для Комплексной конфигурации отчеты: книга покупок, книга продаж, журнал полученных и выставленных СФ в соответствии с постановлением Правительства РФ №1137? Ожидается ли в обновлении конфигурации? Ведь до 1 апреля совсем немного осталось.


А в этой разве еще нет - Комплексная бухгалтерия версия 770517? http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post221297

Ведь все конфигурации, использующие СФ, обновили еще в феврале. Нужно только включить применение 1137. По умолчанию стоит дата с 01.04.2012.

----------


## TigeRuS

*Tacker*, я по крайней мере не нашел) Как это не странно, но в комплексной только СФвыданная и корректировочная СФвыданная имеют внешнюю печатную форму 1137, а отчеты: книга покупок/продаж не имеют. А журнал полученных и выставленных СФ вообще не реализован.

З.Ы. у меня релиз №517+небольшие переделки.

----------


## Tacker

> ... у меня релиз №517+небольшие переделки.


Я, к сожалению, сам не использую Комплексную. Исхожу только из того, что она включает в себя компоненту Бухгалтерский учет, и из описания конфигурации http://www.1c.ru/rus/products/1c/predpr/complex77.htm.
Если в ней присутствует налоговая и бухгалтерская регламентированная отчетности, должны быть и книги покупок-продаж.
Извиняюсь, что не могу помочь предметно.

----------


## TigeRuS

В регламентированной отчетности книги покупок/продаж конечно есть, но старого образца. Видимо 1С решила вставить палку в колеса, выпуская обновление запоздало, чтобы переходили на 8ку.

----------


## Tacker

Не поленился, установил Комплексную 770517. По ходу дела, 1С добавила только внешние формы 1137 в конфигурации Комплексная и Производство+Услуги+Бухгал  терия, оставив структуру без изменений. Остается ждать новых релизов до 01.04, оправдывая их тем, что обе конфигурации достаточно громоздки для изменения.

----------


## TigeRuS

*Tacker*, ясно. Я подумал, может быть кто-то прикрутил из Бухгалтерии эти отчеты. Ведь это только отчеты (простой сбор информации). Плохо, что я 1С только третий месяц занимаюсь и мне все это в диковинку. До этого вообще не знал, что такое конфигурации 1С)). Сейчас вот взялся за обновление Комплексной с 503 до 517. Достал старую конфигурацию 503. Сравнил ее с имеющейся. И исходя из полученных различий, обновил до 517. День убил на это. Вообщем все работает (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Еще проблема возникла: очень сложно найти релиз N от времен царя Гороха. Может кто знает ссылочки на фтп или другие ресурсы, где хранятся релизы за N лет? (если боитесь выложить тут инфу, шлите на мыло: gtigerus@gmail.com - я никому не скажу). Я посмотрел: у большинства организаций такая политика: работает - ну и ладно. А как только петух клюнет в одно место, то сразу начинают искать человека, который бы все обновил. У таких организаций 1С не обновлялась около 1-2 лет, а может и больше. Как-то все это неправильно.

----------


## Tacker

> ...очень сложно найти релиз N от времен царя Гороха...


В соседней ветке запроси, обязательно помогут. Кое у кого архивы есть за 2005-2006 гг даже.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%98-!!!/page53

----------

TigeRuS (19.03.2012)

----------


## voffffka

Подскажите как настроить обмен между 1с 7.7 ТиС 970 в 1с 7.7 бух 538. нужно чтобы документ перегружался в документ а не в операцию, попробовал сделать правила .xml в 1с конвертации 8.2 но не смог найти как их подключить. как решить вопрос

----------


## dimetar

В каком релизе файл НДФЛ выгружается в версии 6.1?

----------


## gaffa

Здравствуйте,  подскажите, 
1 - где можно найти дополнительную  печатную  форму торг12 , чтобы  печать шла  более компактно, не альбомный лист?! 
2 - как создать самому дополнительную печатную форму  на  СЧЁТ, куда  нужно внести некоторые  внешние изменения? 
Бух Учёт 4.5 , платформа 7.70.027 , релиз 537.

----------


## учусь

Через конфигуратор в таблице документа Приходный ордер меняю счет дебета на 50.2 ?(Валютный=2,"50.11","50.2") но при формировании печатной формы в работе все равно ставит 50.1. хотя проводки формирует Дт 50.2. Что еще мне поправить в конфигурации?

----------


## dude2009

Проблема с Рарус Ресторан+Бар+Кафе 2.5 на 1С 7.7, при выборе некоторых товаров в фронте заказов пишет "невозможно найти место хранения" или в этом роде - не могу сейчас точно сказать. Проблема появляется только на товарах, которые добавлены в новое место хранения, если вернуть старое место хранения то все в порядке. Места хранения настроены так же как и старые, с номенклатурами все в порядке - при выборе другого места хранения все работает. РБК работает в связке с Общепит 6. Помогите пожалуйста, мало знаком с 1С, а сделать надо срочно.

----------


## Tanusha28

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как мне загрузить декларации 3-ндфл за 2011/4ндфл за 2012г. в 1С Предприниматель7.7 и где эти декларации взятьИИИ

----------


## voffffka

Доброго времени суток.при формировании документа прочая розничная реализация в 7.7 тис  ставит проводки дт 41.2   кт 41.1. По дебету ставится субконто контрагент на автомате , а по кредиту нет, хотя субконто должен быть тоже контрагенты Всебы хорошо но при выгрузке в бухню не дает провести операцию т. к. поле контрагент не заполнено. Должно же ставится может где чо не ставлю?

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

*Gaffa:*1 - вряд ли: форма-то типовая, утверждённая и зафиксированная...
2 - Взять в И-нете стандартную, да подправить. Прицепить через регистрацию внешних печ. форм.

----------


## ЗояК

Помогите плиз
7-ка Бухгалтерия, релиз 539, отчетность 1008
всё обновлено
не выгружает декларацию по прибыли
ругается так:
Декларация по налогу на прибыль - титульный лист
не заполнен реквизит "Код формы реорганизации (ФормРеорг)" .
Не удалось выгрузить декларация по налогу на прибыль.
естественно,этот реквизит не должен быть заполнен у меня

что делать?

----------


## учусь

Подскажите пжлста как определить базовая версию или проф у нас установлена?

----------


## AlenchikS

Помогите, пожалуйста!
В 1С Предприятие, при создании документа Оказание услуг (Акт выполненных работ) не получается выполнить подбор (перечень услуг). Точнее в список добавляемых позиций  они добавляются, а в документ не переносятся, пишет ошибку :

Если Выб.ВидТМЦ=Перечисление.Ви  ыТМЦ.Услуга Тогда
{Документ.ОказаниеУслуг.Фо  ма.Модуль(378)}: Поле агрегатного объекта не обнаружено (ВидТМЦ)

Вот сам модуль обработки подбора:

Процедура ОбработкаПодбора(Выб)
	Если Выб.ВидТМЦ=Перечисление.Ви  ыТМЦ.Услуга Тогда
		глПриОбработкеПодбора(Выб,  Контекст);
		//Если глОбработатьПодбор(Контек  т,Выб) = 1 Тогда
			ИзмУслуга();
			АктивизироватьСтроку();
		//КонецЕсли;
	Иначе
		Предупреждение("Можно выбирать только услугу");
	КонецЕсли;
КонецПроцедуры

Скажите, что здесь не так?
Помогите, пожалуйста, я уже три дня бьюсь, перерыла кучу информации и ничего путного не нашла

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

> Подскажите пжлста как определить базовая версию или проф у нас установлена?


присоединяюсь к вопросу!

----------


## alex_phantom

Всем привет!
Кто подскажет почему не заполняется Раздел 2 в РСВ-1 за 1-й квартал 2012 г. ?
Комплексная конфигурация регламентированная отчётность General 12q1009

----------


## Циля

Я думаю Вам нужно обновить конфигурацию до  последнего релиза, я столкнулась с такой проблемой в типовой бухгалтерии, обновили релиз и все заполнилось.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Я думаю Вам нужно обновить


Я тоже на это грешил, но вчера обновился на 519 последний релиз, всё осталось по прежнему.
Может что-то изменилось в порядке заполнения или ещё что-то?

----------


## Циля

Попробуйте перепровести начисление зарплаты и закрытие месяца в части начисления налогов с ФОТ последовательно, так как в разделе 2 отражаются именно эти данные

----------


## alex_phantom

Привет!
Кто знает как перенести из Бух 4.5 в УСН 1.3 остатки на начало года и *документы* за 1-й квартал этого года
У кого есть http://infostart.ru/catalog/16041/?

----------


## Avylor

> Я тоже на это грешил, но вчера обновился на 519 последний релиз, всё осталось по прежнему.
> Может что-то изменилось в порядке заполнения или ещё что-то?


Та же беда, решилось перепроведением доков?

----------


## alex_phantom

> решилось перепроведением доков


Неа, не решилось пока.

----------


## Avylor

> Неа, не решилось пока.


Отпишись пожалуйста, как найдёшь косяк.... и я симметрично поступлю, если накопаю чёнить... весь мозг сломал уже себе...

----------


## alex_phantom

> Отпишись пожалуйста, как найдёшь косяк


Хорошо!

----------


## AHDRUXA

> Я тоже на это грешил, но вчера обновился на 519 последний релиз, всё осталось по прежнему.
> Может что-то изменилось в порядке заполнения или ещё что-то?


В папке ExtForm следует заархивировать и удалить ВСЕ папки с циферками типа 000000.00
В них лежит старая отчетность =)

----------


## Avylor

чёт я очень сомневаюсь в этом.... на инфостарте эту проблему решили, это косяк в регламентированных отчётах, завтра стартмани начислят - выложу на файлообменник, линки в эту тему кину

----------


## alex_phantom

> ВСЕ папки с циферками типа 000000.00


А так надеялся! Не помогает.

Вся надежда на



> выложу на файлообменник, линки в эту тему кину

----------


## Avylor

Наконец то начислили стартмани, поэтому - http://infostart.ru/public/68698/
Файл отсюда http://depositfiles.com/files/ht99i3eum
Возможности проверить сейчас нет, ибо не на работе. По идее должно работать, отписываемся что да как...

----------


## alex_phantom

> Файл отсюда http://depositfiles.com/files/ht99i3eum


Так здесь только один файл RSV1_1202.ERT - это раздел 1, а раздел 2 должен быть RSV1_1203.ERT
На инфостате написано про три файла _"Заменяем три файла ESN_GET.ERT, RSV1_1202.ERT и RSV1_1203.ERT"_

Гиде же остальные?

----------


## alex_phantom

> Гиде же остальные?


Всё решилось с выходом нового релиза отчётности.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

при печати счет фактуры начало вылетать сообщение что файл 1137 не найден? помогите плиз
вот ссылка на скрин
http://clip2net.com/s/1TG7q

---------- Post added at 11:19 ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 ----------

при печати счет фактуры начало вылетать сообщение что файл 1137 не найден? помогите плиз
вот ссылка на скрин
http://clip2net.com/s/1TG8p
первый скрин неполучился

----------


## Tacker

> при печати счет фактуры начало вылетать сообщение что файл 1137 не найден?...


Очевидно, счет-фактуру подключали внешнюю? Для Торговли и Склада в релизах до 770971: в папке *\DB\ExtForms\PrnForms\ должны быть файлы SF1137.EFD и SF1137.ERT. Для Бухгалтерии релизов до 770538 в папке *\1SBDB\ExtForms\PrnForms\ должны быть файлы SF_1137.EFD и SF_1137.ert.
Решение вопроса: либо восстановить потерянные файлы, либо обновить конфигурацию.
Подробности не помешали бы.

----------


## v-anatolik-s

старые счета фвктур печатаются, которые были сделаны до обновления

----------


## Tacker

> старые счета фвктур печатаются, которые были сделаны до обновления


Конфигурация? Релиз? Штатная или доработанная? Подробности!

----------


## v-anatolik-s

http://clip2net.com/s/1TGRj
штатная

---------- Post added at 14:39 ---------- Previous post was at 13:30 ----------

Tacker большое спасибо за помощь.
скачал новый релиз установил и скопировал из него ExtForms\PrnForms\ 
все заработало

----------


## Tacker

> http://clip2net.com/s/1TGRj
> штатная


У Вас "Упрощенная система налогообложения", но старый релиз 770191.
Рекомендую обновиться до 770193, все придет в норму.
Взять ссылку на скачивание можно из этого поста
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post234954
Выбрать УСН ПРОФ.

----------

v-anatolik-s (09.05.2012)

----------


## v-anatolik-s

я уже обновил, но обновление не помогло.
я поставил новый релиз и просто скопировал туда папку, спасибо!))):drinks:

---------- Post added at 16:32 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------

теща с работы съезжает, надеюсь по упрощенке вопросов не будет, спасибо

----------


## Татьяна2305

Люди помогите!...пытаюсь обновить с 523 на 532 - возникла проблема:выскочила ошибка что Невозможно изменить код счета СВР на СВР, т.к. существует счет с данным кодом....ничего не могу сделать.....как быть...нужно отчет в ПФР сдавать......горю....

----------


## blindman

Доброго времени, подскажите плиз  по 1С 7.7   + windows 7_x64
Возникла необходимость поставить 7.7 версию под данную ОС, нашел вроде версию которая встала на семерку 64 битную (а так же  уже установленную "портативную" 1С), но вот конфигурации (R770519) упорно не ставятся  ( говорят о несовместимости данного файла  с установленной  ОС)
подскажите как  можно их прицепить....

----------


## Avylor

> Доброго времени, подскажите плиз  по 1С 7.7   + windows 7_x64
> Возникла необходимость поставить 7.7 версию под данную ОС, нашел вроде версию которая встала на семерку 64 битную (а так же  уже установленную "портативную" 1С), но вот конфигурации (R770519) упорно не ставятся  ( говорят о несовместимости данного файла  с установленной  ОС)
> подскажите как  можно их прицепить....


Ставь на ХР конфигурации, либо качай обновлённые установщики (не 16(вроде)бит)

----------


## blindman

> Ставь на ХР конфигурации, либо качай обновлённые установщики (не 16(вроде)бит)


Спасибо что не оставили без внимания,
т.е. как я понимаю есть  установочные файлы конфигураций , заточенные конкретно под 64битные ОС? Если это так, то где их взять свежие?

----------


## Avylor

> Спасибо что не оставили без внимания,
> т.е. как я понимаю есть  установочные файлы конфигураций , заточенные конкретно под 64битные ОС? Если это так, то где их взять свежие?


Проще не заморачиваться и установить конфигурацию на другой машине, потом скопировать папку с пустой конфой и радоваться... а по поводу инсталлеров - официальных нет, и не будет ибо 7.7 прошлый век, были в интернетах сборки-самоделки для данных целей, гугль подскажет.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо что не оставили без внимания,
> т.е. как я понимаю есть  установочные файлы конфигураций , заточенные конкретно под 64битные ОС? Если это так, то где их взять свежие?


установочных файлов конфигураций, заточенных под 64 битные ОСи в природе пока не существует. Для 1С 8.2  инсталятор 32х разрядный а для 1С 7.7 инсталятор 16 разрядный. Именно по этой причине 64х рязрядные ОСи отказываются запускать любые родные инсталяторы 7.7. Поэтому либо Windows XP Mode, либо комп с Windows XP и потом перенести на Windows 7 любым способом.

----------


## Tacker

> установочных файлов конфигураций, заточенных под 64 битные ОСи в природе пока не существует. Для 1С 8.2  инсталятор 32х разрядный а для 1С 7.7 инсталятор 16 разрядный. Именно по этой причине 64х рязрядные ОСи отказываются запускать любые родные инсталяторы 7.7. Поэтому либо Windows XP Mode, либо комп с Windows XP и потом перенести на Windows 7 любым способом.


Будете смеяться, но на Win7 64 платформа 1c встает на раз без вопросов. А конфигурация встает ПРИ ВКЛЮЧЕННОМ UAC и тоже без заморочек (равно как и обновление имеющейся базы). Речь идет о лицензионной Win7 домашней базовой и "общедоступной" Win7 Ultimate. Равно, как и на 32х Win7.

----------


## ZEVa

Здравствуйте! Подскажите будет ли 1С 7.7 обновления  2 квартал 2012гИ?

----------


## Chaika

Как  1с Бухгалтерию SQL дополнить до ПОЛНОЙ версии или подключить ОПЕРАТИВНЫЙ учёт, т.е. торговлю и склад, что даже предпочтительней.  Суть вопроса - стоит 1с бухучёт, товар списывается вручную, нужно подключить сканер штрих-кода. Дистрибутив имеется.

----------


## alex192ivan

> Как  1с Бухгалтерию SQL дополнить до ПОЛНОЙ версии или подключить ОПЕРАТИВНЫЙ учёт, т.е. торговлю и склад, что даже предпочтительней.  Суть вопроса - стоит 1с бухучёт, товар списывается вручную, нужно подключить сканер штрих-кода. Дистрибутив имеется.


Установите полную версию с эмулятором.

----------


## MNB

Есть программа Quick_UpDate.

----------


## well232

HELP!!! такой большой форум, вроде всё есть, но вот не найти никак платформу 1с 7.7 и кряк к ней

----------


## demondsh

> HELP!!! такой большой форум, вроде всё есть, но вот не найти никак платформу 1с 7.7 и кряк к ней


http://narod.ru/disk/60293103001.cbb...77_27.rar.html вылеченная от жадности.

----------

ctpek03a (11.09.2012), olersh (12.10.2012), Retep (19.09.2012), Unclesam (09.03.2013), Wladoc (14.01.2013), Владочка (20.09.2012), светофоричек (07.03.2013)

----------


## datalist

Добрый день. Подскажите плиз, кто в курсе: есть ли ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНЫЕ промежуточные релизы для перехода с 7.70.964 релиза на 7.70.973 ?
Спасибо.

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

Есть подозрение, что нет.

----------


## Loenz

Можно ли сразу обновить конфигурацию Бухгалтерский учет 4.5 ПРОФ релиза 7.70.520 до последней 7.70.545
и УСН 1.3 ПРОФ релиза 7.70.176 до 7.70.199 ?

Если нет, то какие ключевые релизы нужны для этих конфигураций для обновления до последней?

----------


## polapple

В регламентированных отчетах 3 кв.2012 форма 4ФСС все еще в старой редакции:( , а когда новая будетИИ

----------


## alx16

Кто подскажет можно ли поставить 7.7 бух на Macintosh?

----------


## НатальяG

Добрый день.
У меня программа 1С не считаются налоги с ФОТ не начисляются соц. налоги с начало года 2012. 
Подскажите в чем причина?!
1с-Предприятие 7,7, Бух учет 4,5 релиз 7.70.547.

----------


## НатальяG

ПОМОГИТЕ!





> Добрый день.
> У меня программа 1С не считаются налоги с ФОТ не начисляются соц. налоги с начало года 2012. 
> Подскажите в чем причина?!
> 1с-Предприятие 7,7, Бух учет 4,5 релиз 7.70.547.

----------


## alex_phantom

> Подскажите в чем причина?!


Галочки проверь в видах начислений.

----------


## ang143

Подскажите пожалуйста что мне нужно скачть ятобы открыть уже готовую базу?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Подскажите пожалуйста что мне нужно скачть ятобы открыть уже готовую базу?


Готовая база открывается при помощи платформы. Если база для 1С 7.7 то и скачать соответственно нужно платформу 7.7.

----------


## inoks

База вопросов и ответов по 1С 7.7

----------


## aud

Добрый день. У меня стоит 1С УСН 1.3 203. Когда создаю счёт, ввожу все данные, хочу его распечатать
он выдаёт ошибку:
переменная не определена (Стр Заказчик)
переменная не определена (Стр Плательщик)
Как эту ошибку исправить?

----------


## Adamante123

День добрый.Прошу помочь. Нужно изменить ТА(Точку актуальности).может утилита есть у кого?!?в ручную менял вылетает из программы почему то
подскажите

----------


## zas2004

> Добрый день. У меня стоит 1С УСН 1.3 203. Когда создаю счёт, ввожу все данные, хочу его распечатать
> он выдаёт ошибку:
> переменная не определена (Стр Заказчик)
> переменная не определена (Стр Плательщик)
> Как эту ошибку исправить?


я в свое время лечил это удалением файлов с расширением mxl из Prnforms

----------


## lenatmn

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста! В ЗиК 7.7, релиз 331 никак не могу найти, как установить в формах должностей порядок исчисления страховых взносов на работников, занятых на тяжелых работах. В константах "1" установила. Или может есть какой-то другой способ начислять доп. взносы?

----------


## светофоричек

Здравствуйте, подскажите где искать ключи на 7,7И

---------- Post added at 10:25 ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 ----------

Здравствуйте, перерыла все на форуме. посоветуйте пожалуйста знающие люди. Работаю гл.бухгалтером 10 лет начинала с 7,7 и до 8,2 комплексная 2,0 - все понятно и элементарно! Дело в другом: открыла магазин одежды, поставила туда комп и установила 8,2 розница 2,0 - сидела 2 дня как отчеты выводить, все мудреное какое-то... Продавец говорит, что работала в 7,7,
 сейчас хочу установить 7,7 но подскажите на какую конфу смотреть? чтобы и мне и ей понятно было? Нужен отчет за день, касса, ОСВ, наценку вручную сами будем делать, з/пл не обязат, только по товарам инвентаризац. вед-ть и что там по первичке еще может быть в магазине? Помогите мне пож-ста.

----------


## zas2004

поставьте розницу 1.0 она более одекватная и все видно...

----------


## larisav7

Подскажите, пожалуйста: 1С Предприятие. Бухгалтерия 7.70.509. Почему то не считает закрытием месяца налоги с ФОТ и пишет :
Если налоговая база < ПределыСоСдвигом[сч+1] тогда
{Глобальный модуль(13009)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)

Обновляла давно  и возможно что- то не так установилось- можно что-то исправить? Спасибо за любой ответ.

----------


## gaga515

> Подскажите, пожалуйста: 1С Предприятие. Бухгалтерия 7.70.509. Почему то не считает закрытием месяца налоги с ФОТ и пишет :
> Если налоговая база < ПределыСоСдвигом[сч+1] тогда
> {Глобальный модуль(13009)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)
> 
> Обновляла давно  и возможно что- то не так установилось- можно что-то исправить? Спасибо за любой ответ.



Обновите релиз, и все будет ОК!

----------

larisav7 (12.04.2013)

----------


## Rrr Grlshz

Бухгалтерия предприятия 7.7, релиз 555, отчетность rp12q4006 
при сдаче баланса за 2012 год в электронном виде пришел отказ "несоответствие формы выгрузки 5.03 текущей" уважаемые знатоки, внимание вопрос, может баланс отдельно выкладывали 1сники?:confused:

----------


## 502

> Бухгалтерия предприятия 7.7, релиз 555, отчетность rp12q4006 
> при сдаче баланса за 2012 год в электронном виде пришел отказ "несоответствие формы выгрузки 5.03 текущей" уважаемые знатоки, внимание вопрос, может баланс отдельно выкладывали 1сники?:confused:


Вам надо обновить регламентированную отчетность до формата xml 5.04

----------


## larisav7

Подскажите пожалуйста: обновила Бухгалтерию предприятия 7,7 до 511 - до последней (новой) обновляться поочереди или можно что- то пропустить? Спасибо за ответ

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите пожалуйста: обновила Бухгалтерию предприятия 7,7 до 511 - до последней (новой) обновляться поочереди или можно что- то пропустить? Спасибо за ответ


Ставьте последнюю 556. И желательно не делать таких больших перерывов. Очень много чего поменялось за это время.

----------

larisav7 (13.04.2013)

----------


## tes2012

Бухгалтериия 7,7  556 релиз. Не формируется сзв-6-2 почему то. Формируется только сзв-6-4 и АДВешки.

----------


## AllorNothing

Конфигурация упрощенная система налогооблажения 1.3
При сохранении данных пишет отсутствует файл со списком сохраняемых файлов.
Делал копию базы через выгрузить данные, это одно и тоже ? Как устранить эту проблему ?
Хотелось бы нормально сохранять архивку.

----------


## larisav7

Бухгалтерия  7.7 релиз 556. Закрытием месяца считает только Фсс Нс и все. Что нужно для того, чтобы налоги с Фот считалаИ? Спасибо.

----------


## vall

> Конфигурация упрощенная система налогооблажения 1.3
> При сохранении данных пишет отсутствует файл со списком сохраняемых файлов.
> Делал копию базы через выгрузить данные, это одно и тоже ? Как устранить эту проблему ?
> Хотелось бы нормально сохранять архивку.


Проверь наличие ПОЛНОГО доступа к файлу 1cv7file.lst (для чтения и записи). Находится в каталоге программы "C:\Program Files\1Cv77\BIN\"
Можно сбросить этот файл в каталог с базой данных

----------


## AllorNothing

*vall*,

спасибо за ответ. Попробую в следующий раз.

----------


## loin

> Бухгалтерия  7.7 релиз 556. Закрытием месяца считает только Фсс Нс и все. Что нужно для того, чтобы налоги с Фот считалаИ? Спасибо.


Проверьте Справочник - налоги - налоги и отчисления. Все проценты проставлены?

----------


## Enec

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите,пожалуйста по заполнению данных ПФР - программа Зик, релиз 336. Есть 4 человека, которые были уволены в 2007 году, потом снова приняты в 2009. При формировании сведений для ПФР в список попадают оба сотрудника, и тот, что уволен в 2007, и тот , что принят в 2009 и работает по сегодняшний день. Т.е. одна фамилия повторяется в списке дважды, и такие пары у нас 4, все, кто был уволен и снова принят. В справочнике Сотрудники у них табельные номера разные, с приказом и датой увольнения уволенного сотрудника все в порядке. Если убрать у уволенного страховой номер, то в список он не попадет, однако, по сумме "уплачено" видно, что , хотя он и не попал в список, уплаченная сумма все же распределена и на него тоже. Как от этого избавиться, может кто-то делал что-либо подобное? Надо, чтобы расчеты шли только по работающему, а на уволенного в 2007 году ничего не считалось.

----------


## AndreyArg

Подскажите пожалуйста есть ли учёт рабосего времени (проходная) на 1с7.7?

----------


## Garfild13-06

Возникла ужасная проблема: нужно было обновить конфигурацию 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерский учет до последнего (7.70.560), скачал отсюда, начал объединять конфигурации, а когда закончил, прога мне выдала, что у вас мол стоит теперь не бухгалтерский учет, а Упрощенная система налогообложения, данные остались. Помогите, пожалуйста, вернуть обратно конфигурацию, а то с ума схожу!!!!!!!
База SQL-ная, если с конфигурацией такая беда произошла, данные сохранятся?

----------


## Tacker

> ...Помогите, пожалуйста, вернуть обратно конфигурацию, а то с ума схожу!!!!!!!
> База SQL-ная, если с конфигурацией такая беда произошла, данные сохранятся?


Если пункты инструкции "1. Запустите систему 1С:Предприятие в режиме "Конфигуратор". 2. Сделайте архивную копию вашей информационной базы." выполнены, то возвращаем, зайдя в Конфигуратор-Восстановить данные-Из архива. Получаем прежнюю конфигурацию с данными. Если архива нет, попробовать обновить нынешнюю УСН таким же релизом Бухгалтерии. И повнимательнее при скачивании - релизеры ошибаются крайне редко, да и обновление о себе дает информацию в процессе

----------


## Garfild13-06

> Если архива нет, попробовать обновить нынешнюю УСН таким же релизом Бухгалтерии. И повнимательнее при скачивании - релизеры ошибаются крайне редко, да и обновление о себе дает информацию в процессе


Релиз УСН 7.70.212. Какой нужен тогда релиз Бухгалтерии ?

----------


## Tacker

> Релиз УСН 7.70.212. Какой нужен тогда релиз Бухгалтерии ?


Очевидно, последний - 770560, который вышел параллельно УСН 770212.
Здесь: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post324798 есть.
Не забываем сохраняться!!!

----------


## Garfild13-06

Возникла проблемка в 1С SQL версии "Зарплата и кадры" после обновления конфигурации до последнего релиза:
при запуске в не монопольном режиме появляется ошибка "_нарушена структура индексов таблицы cj2158_", а в монопольном ошибки нет.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как решить?

----------


## lazarsr

> Возникла проблемка в 1С SQL версии "Зарплата и кадры" после обновления конфигурации до последнего релиза:
> при запуске в не монопольном режиме появляется ошибка "_нарушена структура индексов таблицы cj2158_", а в монопольном ошибки нет.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как решить?


А тестить пробывал?

----------


## Garfild13-06

> А тестить пробывал?


Имеете ввиду "тестирование с исправлением"?

----------


## lazarsr

> Имеете ввиду "тестирование с исправлением"?


Это это.

----------


## Garfild13-06

> Это это.


Пробовал, зависает комп через пару минут)))

----------


## lazarsr

> Пробовал, зависает комп через пару минут)))


физически удаляем индексы и запускаем тестирование.

----------


## Garfild13-06

> физически удаляем индексы.


каким образом?

----------


## lazarsr

> каким образом?


Удалить индексные файлы.

----------


## Garfild13-06

> Удалить индексные файлы.


а где их ковырять?

----------


## Tacker

> а где их ковырять?


Файлы *.dbf - файлы данных, *.cdx - индексные файлы к ним.
В Зарплате и Кадрах 7.7 прячутся в *\PRBasic\

----------


## Garfild13-06

> Файлы *.dbf - файлы данных, *.cdx - индексные файлы к ним.
> В Зарплате и Кадрах 7.7 прячутся в *\PRBasic\


так у меня версия SQL'ная, конфигурации лежат на сервере, и папки PRBasic там не нахожу

Нашёл, но, когда удаляю, то он пишет ошибку при начале тестирования, что невозможно использование базы в однопользовательском режиме, и файла CJ2158 на компе нету, вероятно он где где-то на сервере...

----------


## Tacker

> файла CJ2158 на компе нету,


У меня тоже SQL, правда база лежит на локальном же ПК, где и платформа. Но такого файла тоже нет, из похожих только CJ1238.
При запуске-то галка стоит "Монопольно", почему она не хочет запускаться в однопользовательском режиме? Sorry, больше ничего подсказать не могу.

----------


## Garfild13-06

> При запуске-то галка стоит "Монопольно", почему она не хочет запускаться в однопользовательском режиме? Sorry, больше ничего подсказать не могу.


Монопольно-то запускается, а в многопользовательском (обычном) режиме, выдает ошибку.

CJ2158 - это таблица в базе SQL'я

----------


## Garfild13-06

Делал выгрузку и загрузки и при пересчете получил такую ошибку :"SQL STATE 42000 Native 156 Неправильный синтаксис около ключевого слова "TRANSACTION""

Это как решается?

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день!
Я только начала работать самостоятельно, у меня возникает много вопросов. Буду очень признательна за помощь)
Мне необходимо сделать отчетность с 4 кв.12 по 2 кв.13. Фирма не велась, буду делать всё, не только отчетность.
Я сейчас установила рег.отчеты на 2 кв.13. Скажите, пожалуйста, если установить еще пакеты рег.отчетов за прошлые периоды, то за нужный период будет формироваться нужная форма? Или их надо будет по очереди делать?

----------


## gaga515

Можете формировать все отчетности по отдельности. данные в отчетность попадают из базы 1с за указанный период!




> Добрый день!
> Я только начала работать самостоятельно, у меня возникает много вопросов. Буду очень признательна за помощь)
> Мне необходимо сделать отчетность с 4 кв.12 по 2 кв.13. Фирма не велась, буду делать всё, не только отчетность.
> Я сейчас установила рег.отчеты на 2 кв.13. Скажите, пожалуйста, если установить еще пакеты рег.отчетов за прошлые периоды, то за нужный период будет формироваться нужная форма? Или их надо будет по очереди делать?

----------

Под дождем (17.07.2013)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

в идеальном варианте для каждого квартала свои отчеты.

----------

Под дождем (17.07.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо! Т.е. мне просто нужно будет еще добавить в базу рег.отчеты за прошлые периоды и спокойно работать?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо! Т.е. мне просто нужно будет еще добавить в базу рег.отчеты за прошлые периоды и спокойно работать?


именно

----------

Под дождем (17.07.2013)

----------


## Tacker

> ...нужно будет еще добавить в базу рег.отчеты за прошлые периоды и спокойно работать?


4-й квартал любого года необходим - там годовая отчетность. Особенно баланс, который теперь сдаётся только раз в год.

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день! Помогите, пожалуйста!!
Пытаюсь сформировать отчет (из рег.отчетов).
ОС у меня Вин 8
Он мне выдает такую ошибку: 
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files (x86)\1с Базы\Кадровый гарант\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты C:\Program Files (x86)\1Cv77\BIN\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
Пытаюсь запустить компоненту v7plus.dll командной строкой с правами администратора.
Команда такая regsvr32\C:\Program Files (x86)\1с Базы\Кадровый гарант\V7PLUS.DLL
Отвечает мне так: Синтаксическая ошибка в имени файла, имени папки или метки тома

Что делать? Не могу понять, что за ошибка!!
А еще подскажите, пожалуйста, при попытке запуска 1с с правами администратора выдается такая ошибка:
"Порядок сортировки, установленный для базы данных, отличается от системного" . Что это значит? Как исправить?

----------


## Mechanicuss

Под Вынь 8 - не знаю, а под Вынь 7 проблема регистрации длл-ей решалась отключением UAC.
По поводу порядка сортировки - запускаем конфигуратор, меню: Администрирование - Кодовая страница таблиц ИБ - выбираем "текущая системная установка" - ОК.

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо за ответ! А как отключить UAC? 
С сортировкой проблема не решилась :(

---------- Post added at 15:55 ---------- Previous post was at 14:09 ----------

Кошмар, я с этим виндоус 8 столько времени угробила на установку 1с, и все равно работать не могу в ней(((( может проще снести его, и установить XPИ а базы просто скопировать и потом проиндексировать после копирования?

----------


## Tacker

> ...А как отключить UAC?


Панель управления - Учётные записи пользователей - Изменение параметров контроля учётных записей (UAC) - Движок в крайнее нижнее положение (отключён, не рекомендуется). Потом перезагрузка. Однако для обновления 1С 7.7 он (UAC) должен быть включён - любое положение выше нуля. После обновления снова отключается. Но нам пришлось-таки после недели пользования Win 8.1 снести и вернуться к Win7. Намного привычнее.

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо! Вчера установили мне 7-ку. Завтра буду разбираться с 1с, надеюсь, всё получится быстро

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, как зарыть 26 счет, если не было доходов? Организация только открылась, расходы были в июне, а первый доход в июле. При проведении закрытия месяца 1с ругается

----------


## glavbuh

Доброго дня ! Помогите пожалуйста. Никак не соображу... меня Бухгалтерия УСН 7.7 при закрытии месяца автоматически не закрывается счет 26, в чем может быть проблема?(с20 счетом все в порядке)

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день! Не получается оформить внесение денег на расчетный счет из кассы (по дог.займа учредителя), проводка Дт. 51 Кт 50.3. При выборе счета 50.1 в выписке 1с сообщает, что проводки по кассе формируется только кассовыми документами и выписку проводить она не собирается. Что делать, посоветуйте, кто знает, пожалуйст!

----------


## Циля

> Добрый день! Не получается оформить внесение денег на расчетный счет из кассы (по дог.займа учредителя), проводка Дт. 51 Кт 50.3. При выборе счета 50.1 в выписке 1с сообщает, что проводки по кассе формируется только кассовыми документами и выписку проводить она не собирается. Что делать, посоветуйте, кто знает, пожалуйст!


Весь приход и расход денежной наличности формируется только кассовыми документами, поэтому сначала необходимо сделать в журнале касса приходный ордер на сумму займа с проводками Дт 50.1 и Кт 66.3, далее сделать расходный ордер на взнос наличными на расчетный счет Дт51 Кт 50.1 и толко после этого выписка проведется. Кассовые документы по времени должны быть раньше, чем выписка банка. Удачи.

----------

Под дождем (06.08.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо огромное!!!!

----------


## Константин61

Сообщение «Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID). Не удалось обнаружить компоненту V7Plus.dll!» может появляться при запуске внешних обработок, когда программы 1Cv77 не могут обнаружить компоненту V7plus.dll из-за ее отсутствия или если данная компонента не зарегистрирована в системе (это бывает после установки базы данных (БД) не под правами администратора операционной системы).
Компонента V7Plus.dll ищется программами 1Cv77 в следующем порядке:
1.	Каталог /bin/ установленной платформы 1с77:Предприятие (обычно – «С:\Program Files\1Cv77\bin\»).
2.	Рабочий каталог БД.
3.	Каталог пользователя БД.
В случае отсутствия компоненты, ее можно найти на диске ИТС и переписать в одно из перечисленных мест (если у Вас несколько БД, то лучше – в каталог /bin/ установленной платформы 1с77:Предприятие).
Если после этого ошибка все равно остается (такое возможно при работе под управлением ОС «Windows Vista» или «Windows 7?) – необходимо зарегистрировать компоненту «вручную».
Для этого в командной строке ОС можно набрать команду regsvr32 «[Путь к DLL]\ V7Plus.dll» и выполнить ее под правами администратора.
Здесь [Путь к DLL] – это путь к нужному экземпляру компоненты, например – «С:\Program Files\1Cv77\bin\». При наборе пути к файлу необходимо заключить его в двойные кавычки.
Если при регистрации таким способом возникла ошибка – «Модуль «[Путь к DLL]\ V7Plus.dll» загружен, но не удалось выполнить вызов DllRegisterServer, код ошибки 0х80070005?, то можно попробовать выйти из положения следующим образом:
1.	На компьютере находим нужный файл V7Plus.dll. Для найденного файла создаем ярлык и выносим его на рабочий стол.
2.	На рабочем столе правой кнопкой мыши вызываем свойства этого ярлыка.
3.	В свойствах на закладке «Ярлык» в окне «Объект» перед путем к файлу вставляем командуregsvr32 (помним, что путь должен быть в двойных кавычках).
4.	На этой же закладке свойств ярлыка жмем на кнопку «Дополнительно». В открывшемся диалоге устанавливаем флажок «Запуск от имени администратора» и сохраняем внесенные изменения.
5.	Запускаем ярлык для регистрации компоненты V7Plus.dll (обычно запуск регистрации через ярлык достаточно произвести один раз).
6.	После регистрации компоненты ярлык можно удалить

----------

kalea (15.11.2013)

----------


## Rff

> ```
> Отключение ключа в Подрядчике строительства
> 
> Установить подрядчик строительства
> Включить в режиме конфигуратор
> Действия, открыть Конфигурацию
> Находим вот такую цепочку строчек глобального модуля где идет ссылка на ключ защиты программы:
> // { ИМП НСВ Начало изменения
> ..........................................
> ...


Nester Mihnenk, спасибо за подсказку, по отключению ключа в Подрядчике (возникла в этом необходимость в связи с тем, что после замены железа пришлось ставить 7-ю винду, а под ней ключ не работает... ).
Все документы проводятся, закрываются, кроме "закрытия месяца". Высвечивает: {Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дуль Документа(5043)}: Значение не представляет агрегатный объект (ПолучитьСубконто)
Попробовал залезть в конфигурацию и удалить эту строку, но только хуже получилось...
Может подскажете, как от неё избавиться?
Заранее благодарю.
Rist.

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день! У меня очень большая проблема - очень много работы было, база не подгружается!!
Было все на флэшке, другие базы работают. Около 400 операций!!! У меня уже слетал один месяц (тогда проблема с ВИндоус была), сейчас 4 месяца может придется восстанавливать ((
Пишет такую ошибку error#:-200
 File is not a data File путь на базу указан и в конца файл SC11307. DBF. 
Куда-то делся файл, можно его как-то откуда-то взять?
ПОМОГИТЕ, УМОЛЯЮ!!!

Взяла этот файл из чистой базы. Теперь пишет, что другого не хватает

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

НИКОГДА  не используйте флешку в качестве рабочего носителя баз данных. Флешки для этого абсолютно не годятся. Немедленно перепишите все базы на жесткий диск и молитесь что бы у других баз не было подобных ошибок. После чего (сначала сделав копию) занимайтесь восстановлением данных. Про работу с флешки ЗАБУДЬТЕ!!!

----------

Под дождем (28.10.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

ОГо! А как восстанавливать данные? другие базы рабочие

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

В конфигураторе - Тестирование и исправление.

----------

Под дождем (28.10.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Вот что мне написала 

Таблица - SC11307. Не сходится количество полей
Таблица - DT13147. Не сходится количество полей
Не удалось открыть файл 1SBKTTLC
Проверка физической целостности таблиц ИБ.  Неисправимая ошибка.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

На копии - сначала открыть базу монопольно в режиме предприятие  - недостающие таблицы создадутся. Затем тестирование и исправление.

----------


## Под дождем

ОНа в монопольном не открывается :( пишет то же самое(
"Разрушен файл данных таблицы "

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Позовите специалиста. У вас скорее всего знаний не хватит а здесь я не распишу что к чему.

----------


## Под дождем

Ладно, спасибо Вам большое!
Думаете, он справится? Можно будет восстановить? А где резерв.копию хранить? Я теперь каждые  нед. буду резерв.копии делать

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Все зависит от квалификации специалиста и степени повреждения файлов. Копии и оригиналы нуна хранить на жестком диске. По отказоустойчивости он гораздо надежнее чем флешка. Флешку можно использовать для переноски файлов. Все делятся на тех, кто копии не делает, и тех, кто копии уже делает.

----------

Под дождем (28.10.2013)

----------


## Под дождем

Копии на съемном жестком диске в смысле?



> Все делятся на тех, кто копии не делает, и тех, кто копии уже делает.


 :) нету тут смайла грустной улыбки

----------


## magic

Друзья, у меня беда((

Давно работаю в 1С, но сейчас что-то приключилось и я не могу разобраться. Еще в прошлом месяце у меня нормально считалась з/п, НДФЛ и ФОТ. Сейчас не учитывается вычеты по НДФЛ и не считает ФОТ. Ставки страховых взносов оказались пустыми, я их внесла, программа пишет "глСпрТарифСтраховыхВзнос  в.ПФР.Установить(Дата(Пери  д,01,01), ВремТаблица.ПФР);
{Обработка.СтавкиСтраховых  Взносов.Форма.Модуль(442)}: Не выбран элемент!". НДФЛ продолжает считать неверно. По-моему я напортачила с обновлениями хотя и первый раз я себе такую головную боль устроила. Как решить эту проблему? Я в панике...(

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день! У меня стоит 1с 7.7., (и ОСНО и УСН и ИП) устанавливала летом. Подскажите, пожалуйста, помимо отчетности за год, что еще нужно установить? обновления вроде бы? Не могли бы подсказать, где их взять?

----------


## Alen55

> Добрый день! У меня стоит 1с 7.7., (и ОСНО и УСН и ИП) устанавливала летом. Подскажите, пожалуйста, помимо отчетности за год, что еще нужно установить? обновления вроде бы? Не могли бы подсказать, где их взять?


А какие у Вас релизы сейчас установлены?

----------


## Под дождем

Редакция 4.5,  7.70.556 - это релиз?

----------


## Alen55

> Редакция 4.5,  7.70.556 - это релиз?


Да, "7.70.556 "- это номер релиза конфигурации.

----------


## Под дождем

Тогда ОСНО релиз 7.70.556 , УСНО 7.70.207, а ИП сломалась, буду новую устанавливать

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый день! У меня стоит 1с 7.7., (и ОСНО и УСН и ИП) устанавливала летом. Подскажите, пожалуйста, помимо отчетности за год, что еще нужно установить? обновления вроде бы? Не могли бы подсказать, где их взять?


Для 7.7 помимо регламентированной отчетности есть еще обновления конфигурации. Отчетность берется из раздела отчетность, конфигурация из раздела конфигураций.

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо! Нашла. А сначала нужно конфигурацию обновить, потом рег.отчеты устанавливать? Или неважно?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо! Нашла. А сначала нужно конфигурацию обновить, потом рег.отчеты устанавливать? Или неважно?


Не важно. Как больше нравиться.

----------


## Под дождем

А правильно я поняла, нужно прямо конфигурации актуальные качать? Мне вроде объясняли раньше, что должен быть файлик обновления update

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> А правильно я поняла, нужно прямо конфигурации актуальные качать? Мне вроде объясняли раньше, что должен быть файлик обновления update


Да, можно сразу последний релиз. Для 7.7 это не страшно.

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо! а не подскажете, где-нибудь описана процедура обновления?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Спасибо! а не подскажете, где-нибудь описана процедура обновления?


http://geterx.3dn.ru/publ/1s_predpri...osti/10-1-0-28

----------

Под дождем (08.01.2014)

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо Вам огромное :)

----------


## Alen55

> Тогда ОСНО релиз 7.70.556 , УСНО 7.70.207, а ИП сломалась, буду новую устанавливать


УСНО обновить с 7.70.207 до 7.70.220 
ОСНО     -:-     с 7.70.556 до 7.70.570 
Кроме этого нужно выяснить они у Вас ПРОФ или Базовые.

----------


## Под дождем

А где это выяснить? Я не очень поняла :( Надо обновлять именно теми, которые установлены?

---------- Post added at 16:48 ---------- Previous post was at 16:45 ----------

О, нашла пост сегодняшний Vitamina, там с обновлениями

----------


## Под дождем

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как понять, базовые или проф версии установлены? Где посмотреть? Если я обновлю проф базовой и наоборот, то что случится?

----------


## Alen55

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как понять, базовые или проф версии установлены? Где посмотреть? Если я обновлю проф базовой и наоборот, то что случится?


Справка-О программе. Обычно там указывается вариант версии, если же нет там слова "Базовая", значит у Вас типовая (Проф)

----------

Под дождем (09.01.2014)

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как понять, базовые или проф версии установлены? Где посмотреть? Если я обновлю проф базовой и наоборот, то что случится?


Базовое обновление на Проф версию не встанет. А обновление Проф превратит Базовую версию в конфигурацию Проф.

----------


## Под дождем

Еще подскажите, пожалуйста, не печатается декларация по НДС, пишет
Печать машиночитаемой формы.
Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты E:\Мои документы\!Работа\Бухгалте  ия общ\1с Базы\Промстрой\1SBDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
А где взять эту компоненту и как ее правильно вставить?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Еще подскажите, пожалуйста, не печатается декларация по НДС, пишет
> Печать машиночитаемой формы.
> Ошибка при создании объекта из компоненты E:\Мои документы\!Работа\Бухгалте  ия общ\1с Базы\Промстрой\1SBDB\v7plus.dll (отсутствует CLSID)
> А где взять эту компоненту и как ее правильно вставить?


Если длл-ка есть - то необходимо запустить 1с в правами администратора.
Если длл-ки нет - скачать, закинуть в каталог с базой, запустить с правами администратора.

----------

Под дождем (09.01.2014)

----------


## Под дождем

Спасибо! Файл нашла в каталоге базы, в виндоус зашла под правами администратора. А как в 1с войти с правами администратора?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Учим матчасть.

Находим значок 1с или сам файл запуска 1с.
нажимаем на нем правой кнопкой мышки и в списке выбираем - запуск от имени. Далее выбираем пользователя с правами администратора и готово. Если Windows запущен от имени администратора, то просто запускаем 1с.

----------

Под дождем (09.01.2014)

----------


## Alen55

Или ещё вариант Кофигуратор-Администрирование-Пользователи, и себе (как пользователю) задать права администратора.

----------

Под дождем (09.01.2014)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Или ещё вариант Кофигуратор-Администрирование-Пользователи, и себе (как пользователю) задать права администратора.


У нее базы - бухии. Они по умолчанию идут без пользователей. Пользователь без авторизации - уже администратор.

----------

Под дождем (09.01.2014)

----------


## Под дождем

Уррааа! У меня все получилось!! Спасибо вам огромное, мальчики! У меня еще одной штуки не хватало, но сама 1с дала ссылку на сайт,  я скачала и теперь все работает!! Какие-то у меня нелады техникой и IT в последнее время, надеюсь, упорство и труд все перетрут наконец

----------


## c555cn

Добрый вечер! Всегда приходилось работать с 1с 8.2, а тут надо базу обновить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.207 нужно обновить до последнего релиза. Обновления так же как и на 8.2 ставятся подряд? Если да то как можно ускорить этот процесс? И есть какие либо особенности обновления?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Добрый вечер! Всегда приходилось работать с 1с 8.2, а тут надо базу обновить 1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7 Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения Проф." 7.70.207 нужно обновить до последнего релиза. Обновления так же как и на 8.2 ставятся подряд? Если да то как можно ускорить этот процесс?


сразу на последний

----------

c555cn (16.01.2014)

----------


## c555cn

А как же изменения из предидущих обновлений? Если я правильно понял изменения релизов с 7.70.207 по 7.70.219 содержаться в релизе 7.70.220.

----------


## Tacker

> А как же изменения из предидущих обновлений? Если я правильно понял изменения релизов с 7.70.207 по 7.70.219 содержаться в релизе 7.70.220.


В системе Предприятие 7.70 обновления конфигураций кумулятивные, т.е. включают в себя все промежуточные, поэтому обновляемся сразу до последнего релиза.

----------

c555cn (16.01.2014)

----------


## c555cn

Спасибо за экономию времени!

----------


## TIHS

Добрый день!Обновила базу 1С УСН Проф до версии 221. Теперь в регламентах при закрытии месяца начисление налогов с ФОТ документ не проводится в сноске пишет "Операция.Кредит.Сотрудник   = Сотрудник;
{Документ.ЗакрытиеМесяца.М  дуль Документа(236)}: Для счета  вид субконто Сотрудники неопределен!" Что делать? Помогите!!!

----------


## Под дождем

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как в 7-ке УСНО установить директ-констинг? Не могу найти в меню Учетная политика

---------- Post added at 16:45 ---------- Previous post was at 15:52 ----------

Нашла, что нет такого в 7ке УСНО... У меня 26 счет не закрывается, не подскажете, в чем может быть причина?

----------


## Aron052

Как нет, раньше было: Учетная политика-Директ-костинг

----------


## Под дождем

У меня нет в базе УСНО :(

----------


## Tacker

По какой-то причине из 1С (7.70 и 8.3) исчез установленный принтер. Появляется сообщение: "Прежде чем выводить документы на печать, необходимо установить принтер. Хотите установить принтер сейчас?" в ответ на согласие выскакивает виндусовое предупреждение: "Не удалось открыть мастер добавления принтеров. Локальная подсистема печати не выполняется. Перезапустите подсистему или перезагрузите компьютер." Где рыть, при условии, что из всех прочих приложений печать нормальная, как и состояние принтера в системе?

----------


## Tacker

Забыл сказать: 1С без принтера стоит в системе Windows7 x64 SP1.

----------


## Alen55

> Забыл сказать: 1С без принтера стоит в системе Windows7 x64 SP1.


Не знаю поможет ли, но несколько вариантов решения этой проблеммы можно почерпнуть *здесь* (особенно обратите внимание на смену пользователя).

----------


## Tacker

> Не знаю поможет ли, но несколько вариантов решения этой проблеммы можно почерпнуть *здесь* (особенно обратите внимание на смену пользователя).


Увы, не помогло. Уже голова болит от разных экспериментов. Что может объединять движки 7 и 8? Дело-то явно в среде, которую используют только они.
...Всё разъяснилось! Кто бы мог подумать, что Предприятию печать обрезало Comodo Internet Security Premium v.6.3, которое обновилось буквально позавчера. К сожалению, удалил до того, как зафиксировал номер сборки. Но предыдущая версия с 1С не конфликтовала.

----------

AgeNT_Mix (12.02.2014)

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Подскажите пожалуйста! Обновил камин 2.0.77. Все работает. При открытии формы 4 ФСС РФ программа пишет что не обнаружена лицензия. И выдает ошибку: попытка присвоить значение недоступной записи переменной (рд_таблица 3). Как это можно исправить? Заранее благодарен

----------


## UFIns

Каким образом перенести данные(все справочники и т.д.) из 1С 7.7 УСН 1.3 в Бухгалтеский учет 4.5? Вроде нашёл "Выгрузка данных", но там просит правила конвертации

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Каким образом перенести данные(все справочники и т.д.) из 1С 7.7 УСН 1.3 в Бухгалтеский учет 4.5? Вроде нашёл "Выгрузка данных", но там просит правила конвертации


1. написать самому выгрузку/загрузку справочников.
2. использовать КД, с его помощью создать правила.

----------


## UFIns

Если бы я это умел - я бы не спрашивал на форуме)

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

на инфостарте есть готовые обработки - поиск в помощь

----------


## Tacker

Доброе время суток. Коллеги, кто навскидку подскажет, как реализовать в ТиС 7.7 префикс в номере исх. документа согласно имени пользователя, его создавшего? Цейтнот. Задача поставлена утром, реализовать надобно завтра. Новая фирма, новая база.

----------


## AkiroTV

Навскидку:
В справочнике пользователи добавить реквизит префикс (текст 3 знака)
В документах, которые надо этим префиксом нумеровать: в форме, в процедуре ВводНового() в конец вставить строчки
Если ПустаяСтрока(глТекущийПол  зователь.Префикс) = 0 Тогда
   УстановитьНовыйНомер(глТе  ущийПользователь.Префикс);
КонецЕсли;

З.Ы. название глобальной переменной с текущим пользователем писал по памяти...

----------

Tacker (01.03.2014)

----------


## AlenaS

вопрос : сылок на конфигурации не будет))

----------


## AgeNT_Mix

Присоединяюсь к вопросу ребром.

----------


## alx-alx2007

Ссылки на конфигурации 7.7 убрали временно или навсегда?

----------


## inic

+1!!! Куда пропали ссылки на релизы 7.7? Удалили навсегда?

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

Ветку удалили по требованию правообладателей.

----------


## inic

тупиковый конечно вопрос... но все же, а вдруг! она (ветка) никак хитро по новому в другом месте не вырастет? :rolleyes: просто очень жаль, настолько удобно было и всегда все есть!!!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> тупиковый конечно вопрос... но все же, а вдруг! она (ветка) никак хитро по новому в другом месте не вырастет? :rolleyes: просто очень жаль, настолько удобно было и всегда все есть!!!


уже давно выросла.:vseok:.

----------

inic (11.03.2014)

----------


## inic

:good:

----------


## OlyaV

> уже давно выросла.:vseok:.


А не подскажите, где выросла?

----------


## Luser

> А не подскажите, где выросла?


Видимо на офф. сайте выросла. Жалко, что такой ресурс запоганили... (фирма 1С конечно же)

----------


## Sally

Люди добрые, помогите с переносом данных из ТиС 7.7 базовой в Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.3 базовую! Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Люди добрые, помогите с переносом данных из ТиС 7.7 базовой в Бухгалтерию предприятия 8.3 базовую! Буду очень признательна!


Конвертация данных в помощь...

----------


## Sally

> Конвертация данных в помощь...


Стандартная не проходит. Говорит "Не удалось определить программу-источник данных." - это если из файла загружать, если непосредственно из базы то "Для выбранной конфигурации конвертация не поддерживается".

----------


## klitvina

Подскажите пожалуйста а где выросла заново ветка с обновлениями 1С-77? Заранее благодарна!

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Стандартная не проходит. Говорит "Не удалось определить программу-источник данных." - это если из файла загружать, если непосредственно из базы то "Для выбранной конфигурации конвертация не поддерживается".


Сделайте из базовой обычную. Потом импортируйте конфигурацию в КД.

----------

Sally (19.03.2014)

----------


## loin

Лучше и не надо ничего переносить, не очень хорошо получается. Просто начните новую базу и перенесите остатки со старой.

----------

Sally (19.03.2014)

----------


## Sally

loin, увы надо (!) переносить, слишком большой объем первички и раздутые справочники. А так как перенос не с начала года, то.. Я уже поcедела с этим переносом.

----------


## loin

> loin, увы надо (!) переносить, слишком большой объем первички и раздутые справочники. А так как перенос не с начала года, то.. Я уже поcедела с этим переносом.


Точно говорю - легче справочники перенести), а первичку  и не надо, только сальдо. Иначе и седые все повылезают))

----------


## ifag

Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России -----> здесь........................................  ......пишет .................Сообщение форума
Форум не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией

----------


## Datsuk

> Ссылки на конфигурации 7.x для России -----> здесь........................................  ......пишет .................Сообщение форума
> Форум не существует или не указан идентификатор (номер). Если вы уверены, что использовали правильную ссылку, свяжитесь с администрацией


Похоже 1С добралась до администрации руборда.

----------


## Katerina777

Здравствуйте!
Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 (релиз 7.70.574), 1с Предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.027). Формы регламентированной отчетности для Статистики устаревшие (например, Форма П3 от 27.07.12 № 423, а должна быть от 23.07.2013 № 291). Смотрела Бухгалтерию 8, там обновленные. Кто-нибудь из вас сталкивался с этим? Что говорят в 1С? Дело в том, что поддержки ИТС по 1с 7.7. у нас нет, отвечать на вопрос не хотят. Если кто-нибудь сможет помочь, буду благодарна, может есть у кого-нибудь внешние отчеты статистики, обновленные.

upd. Регламентированные отчеты в 1с Бухгалтерии обновленные, самой последней версии, от 01.04.2014.

----------


## Tacker

> Здравствуйте!
> Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 (релиз 7.70.574), 1с Предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.027). Формы регламентированной отчетности для Статистики устаревшие (например, Форма П3 от 27.07.12 № 423, а должна быть от 23.07.2013 № 291). Смотрела Бухгалтерию 8, там обновленные. Кто-нибудь из вас сталкивался с этим? Что говорят в 1С? Дело в том, что поддержки ИТС по 1с 7.7. у нас нет, отвечать на вопрос не хотят. Если кто-нибудь сможет помочь, буду благодарна, может есть у кого-нибудь внешние отчеты статистики, обновленные.
> 
> upd. Регламентированные отчеты в 1с Бухгалтерии обновленные, самой последней версии, от 01.04.2014.


Смотрите внимательнее. Отчётность за 1 квартал 2014 года. Последний пункт - Статистика.

----------


## pervushuna

*Alex_7_7_7*,

----------


## Mariya9

*Alex_7_7_7*,
не подскажите где искать пропащую веточку? ;-)

---------- Post added at 10:23 ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 ----------

все нашла))))

----------


## pervushuna

не подскажите где искать пропащую веточку? ;-)

----------


## babai925

Коллеги,
Глупый вопрос, но никак не нашел информацию в сопроводительной документации к релизу.
Могу ли я обновить зик сразу с 7.70.336 на 7.70.344?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tacker

> Коллеги,
> Глупый вопрос, но никак не нашел информацию в сопроводительной документации к релизу.
> Могу ли я обновить зик сразу с 7.70.336 на 7.70.344?
> Заранее спасибо!


Да, можно это сделать.

----------


## Kobra206

Кто-нибудь знает, ЗиУ обновлять еще будут?

---------- Post added at 11:13 ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 ----------

Подразумевалось: Зарплата+Кадры 7.7 . Когда ждать обновления?

----------


## Katerina777

Tacker, может, я вас не так поняла... Отчётность за 1 квартал 2014 года. Последний пункт - Статистика. Например, отчет Форма № П-3. Какая у вас форма? У меня во всех обновлениях стоит от 27.07.12 № 423, а должна быть новая форма от 2013 года...

----------


## Tacker

> Tacker, может, я вас не так поняла... Отчётность за 1 квартал 2014 года. Последний пункт - Статистика. Например, отчет Форма № П-3. Какая у вас форма? У меня во всех обновлениях стоит от 27.07.12 № 423, а должна быть новая форма от 2013 года...


Да, в самом деле... Ответа пока не нашёл. Странно, что никто больше не возмущается отсутствием.

----------


## Lilein

Не могу найти куда делись обновления для 1С 7.7. очень нужны последние обновления для УСН, помогите плз дайте ссыль на ветку с обновлениями или само обновление. Пожалуйста, очень надо, срочно!

----------


## Tacker

> Не могу найти куда делись обновления для 1С 7.7. очень нужны последние обновления для УСН, помогите плз дайте ссыль на ветку с обновлениями или само обновление. Пожалуйста, очень надо, срочно!


Гляньте тут http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nHq-7FMoUkKJ или http://turbo.to/download/folder/1580039

----------

Kaputowka (26.04.2014), toliktigr (24.04.2014)

----------


## Liho_Man

Всем привет. 1С 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация. В регламентированной отчетности 14q1005 за I квартал 2014 года для комплексной конфигурации в отчете РСВ-1 есть проверка на номер релиза: он должен быть 7.70.536 или выше. Но сейчас текущий релиз коплексной конфигурации - 7.70.535. Кто-нибудь знает, когда выпустят релиз 7.70.536, а то 15-го апреля - крайний срок сдачи РСВ-1? Спасибо.

----------


## mitry1977

По-моему крайний срок сдачи РСВ-1        15 мая.

----------


## Liho_Man

Вопрос звучал несколько иначе, но все равно спасибо. Однако в ПФР срок сдачи за 1 квартал 2014 - это 15 апреля.

----------


## mitry1977

И всё таки, в ПФР срок сдачи РСВ-1, как и индивидуальных сведений по сотрудникам (а они сдаются одним пакетом) 15 мая. Есть организации, которые только март "закрывают" к середине апреля и у них тогда бы не оставалось времени подготовить отчёты для ПФР к 15 апреля.

з.ы: Позволю себе добавить ссылочку: http://www.assessor.ru/forum/index.php?t=1093

----------

Liho_Man (10.04.2014)

----------


## Liho_Man

Был неправ, погорячился. Это меня бухгалтер сбил с панталыка - с его слов я и озадачился поиском нового релиза. Действительно, срок сдачи РСВ-1 - 15 мая. Спасибо. Теперь можно и подождать выхода нового релиза. Но вопрос все равно актуален: когда выпустят релиз 7.70.536?

----------


## mitry1977

По-моему, сегодня после обеда уже вышла, но пока на вских торрентах копий ещё нет.

http://1c.ru/rus/support/release/

----------


## Liho_Man

Все верно, вышел в свет новый релиз (7.70.536) для 1С 7.7 "Комплексная конфигурация". Будем искать...

----------


## Alen55

> Все верно, вышел в свет новый релиз (7.70.536) для 1С 7.7 "Комплексная конфигурация". Будем искать...


Поищите *здесь* (в шапке).

----------

Liho_Man (11.04.2014)

----------


## Под дождем

Доброго времени суток! подскажите, пожалуйста, что можно сделать? - Формирую ЕНВД за 1 кв. 14 года, при попытке проставить дату в графе "снятие учета" выдает ошибку
 ДатаС = ТабДИтоги.ПолучитьЗначени  (Н + 1, "Дата");
{E:\МОИ ДОКУМЕНТЫ\!РАБОТА\БУХГАЛТЕ  ИЯ ОБЩ\1С БАЗЫ\ГИБИСКУС\EXTFORMS\RP14Q1.GRP\ENVD  13DATA.ERT(127)}: Номер за пределами значения!

----------


## Katerina777

> Здравствуйте!
> Бухгалтерский учет редакция 4.5 (релиз 7.70.574), 1с Предприятие 7.7 для SQL (7.70.027). Формы регламентированной отчетности для Статистики устаревшие (например, Форма П3 от 27.07.12 № 423, а должна быть от 23.07.2013 № 291). Смотрела Бухгалтерию 8, там обновленные. Кто-нибудь из вас сталкивался с этим? Что говорят в 1С? Дело в том, что поддержки ИТС по 1с 7.7. у нас нет, отвечать на вопрос не хотят. Если кто-нибудь сможет помочь, буду благодарна, может есть у кого-нибудь внешние отчеты статистики, обновленные.
> 
> upd. Регламентированные отчеты в 1с Бухгалтерии обновленные, самой последней версии, от 01.04.2014.


Установила отчетность от 18.04.2014 - там формы Статистики обновлены. Может, не все, но те, которые я указывала в письме к 1С, обновили :) Спасибо всем, кто откликнулся на мою просьбу и пытался помочь.

----------

Tacker (21.04.2014)

----------


## lenazaver

> Гляньте тут http://www.share4web.com/folder/byq7...n5nHq-7FMoUkKJ или http://turbo.to/download/folder/1580039


а где найти такую красоту для ПРОФ 7.7?

----------


## Ninaugntu

Нужна помощь! Может кто уже делал? В ЗИК 7.7 релиз 346 выгружаем данные для ПФР, пачка с РСВ-1не выгружается, выгружаются только пачки с СЗВ-6. В SPUorbпенсионную программу не загружаются - просит РСВ, Пенсионная принимает только с этой программы. С ЗИК 8 выгружается нормально (пробовала на другой базе). Может есть какая то обработка? Буду очень признательна за любую помощь, подсказку! ))

----------


## PaVlovich

Киньте ПЖЛСТА Предприниматель 7.7 184 релиз. 1cforum@mail.ru

----------


## ГрЕгорий

> Нужна помощь! Может кто уже делал? В ЗИК 7.7 релиз 346 выгружаем данные для ПФР, пачка с РСВ-1не выгружается, выгружаются только пачки с СЗВ-6. В SPUorbпенсионную программу не загружаются - просит РСВ, Пенсионная принимает только с этой программы. С ЗИК 8 выгружается нормально (пробовала на другой базе). Может есть какая то обработка? Буду очень признательна за любую помощь, подсказку! ))


Создаём в SPU РСВ-1 с заполненным разделом 6 на 1-го человечека (чтобы при выгрузке создался файлик с индивидуальными сведениями), выгружаем из SPU РСВ-1 и подменяем второй файлик (инд.свед.) файлом выгруженным из ЗиК 7.7 и загружаем обратно. При формировании пачек нужно чтоб номера пачек инд.свед.в SPU и ЗиК совпали, а то не загрузится! Удачи!

----------


## Татьяна11111

Я тоже ищу пропавшую ветку "1С:Предприятие" 7.x и 8.x БЕЛАРУСЬ"... помогите, пожалуйста, ее найти.

----------


## semiragi

Всем привет! Нужен релиз типовой бухгалтерии 7.70.433 редакция 4.2

----------


## Ukei

> а где найти такую красоту для ПРОФ 7.7?


 - И для Проф 7.7 и для всех типовых конфигов 1С - в подписи к любому моему посту на этом форуме.

----------


## Vedis70

А такой же сказочной ссылки на бух проф нет? То же очень надо!!!

----------


## Ukei

*Vedis70*, если Вы о 8.2, тогда то, что Вы называете "Проф" - это просто Бухгалтерия предприятия. Та, что не Корп и не Базовая. А ссылка все та же.

----------


## Ika

Добрый вечер!
не подскажите где можно взять последний релиз для 1с 7.7. ЗиК)?

----------


## Ukei

> где можно взять последний релиз для 1с 7.7. ЗиК)?


 - Взять можно по ссылке из мойей подписи к любому сообщению на этом форуме.

----------

delena (16.09.2014), Formator (14.07.2014), Sally (25.07.2014), Vedis70 (07.06.2014)

----------


## relmvk

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Необходимо срочно обновить УСН проф с версии 209 до последней. Какие релизы важны, а какие можно перепрыгнуть. Очень много если по порядку идти. Спасибо.

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Необходимо срочно обновить УСН проф с версии 209 до последней. Какие релизы важны, а какие можно перепрыгнуть. Очень много если по порядку идти. Спасибо.


Делаем бэкап(на всякий случай). и можно сразу на последнюю.

----------

relmvk (24.06.2014)

----------


## АлисаКинчева

Добрый день! 
Помогите, пожалуйста, файлом конфигурации (*.MD)  Штрих М: Торговое предприятие, релиз: 4.19.8.
Заранее огромное спасибо!  e-mail: roade95@gmail.com

----------


## Krazer

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, существует ли "Декларация на розничную продажу алкогольной продукции" в 1с7.7 Торговля+Склад? Если да, то где она там находится или откуда её можно скачать?

----------


## Под дождем

Добрый день!
Помогите, пожалуйста!!!
1с устанавливала в 13 году, фирма деятельности не вела, во 2 квартале началась.
Сейчас закрываю квартал, никак не хочет проводится закрытие месяц - пишет. что база рапрелеления расходов равна нулю
хотя выручка минус налоги (у нас пока только НДС) = положительная сумма

----------


## Alex_7_7_7

> А вот загрузка просто ж... выдает ошибку.


Ошибку в студию. Ясновидцев здесь нет!

----------


## alexandr_ll

В типовой конфигурации "ТиС" 7.7 Алкогольной декларации нет. Можно использовать доработки, например, http://infostart.ru/public/166578/, но они, как правило, платные. Возможность формирования алкогольных деклараций есть в типовых конфигурациях для 7.7 "Бухгалтерия","Упрощенка" и "Предприниматель"

---------- Post added at 09:36 ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 ----------

Для успешного переноса данных из Бухгалтерии 4.5 в  Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0 необходимо:
1.Установить последнюю платформу 1С Предприятие 8.3 (на данный момент 8.3.5.1119)
2.Использовать последний релиз конфигурации Бухгалтерии 4.5 (на данный момент 7.70.584)
3. Использовать последний релиз конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 (на данный момент 3.0.35.27)
4. Последние правила обмена между конфигурациями (файл ACC_ACC8.xml)

----------

Tacker (17.09.2014)

----------


## Liho_Man

Всем привет. Сейчас для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация (Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры) текущий релиз 7.70.539. Кто-нибудь знает, когда выйдет очередной релиз для этой конфигурации? В восьмерке очередное "новшество" в книгах покупок и продаж и в журнале счетов-фактур уже реализовали. Надеюсь, про семерку не забудут...

----------


## Liho_Man

> Всем привет. Сейчас для 1С:Предприятие 7.7 Комплексная конфигурация (Бухгалтерия + Торговля + Склад + Зарплата + Кадры) текущий релиз 7.70.539. Кто-нибудь знает, когда выйдет очередной релиз для этой конфигурации? В восьмерке очередное "новшество" в книгах покупок и продаж и в журнале счетов-фактур уже реализовали. Надеюсь, про семерку не забудут...


Вопрос решен. Ответ: 25.09.2014 12:55. Всем спасибо.

----------


## Алексей_007

Скажите как перейти с 1С 7.7 ТиС 981 релиз на УТ 11.1, стандартные выгрузки загрузки загружают цены не правильно, точнее они есть, но при продаже не встают в документ...(

----------


## Ukei

> как перейти с 1С 7.7 ТиС 981 релиз на УТ 11.1


 - Пробовали воспользоваться стартовым помощником в 11.х?

----------


## шоколадина

А где взять стартовый помощник из ТИС 9.2 в УТ 8.3?

----------


## Ukei

> где взять стартовый помощник из ТИС 9.2 в УТ 8.3


 - Он уже встроен в УТ.

----------

шоколадина (14.11.2014)

----------


## tim111ka

как обновить книгу продаж., книгу покупок (счет фактуру)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Если речь идет о постановлении №735, то книги продаж, покупок, и журнал регистрации по этому постановлению автоматически формируется в последних релизах конфигураций начиная с 01.10.2014 г. Счет-фактура по этому постановлению не изменялась.

----------


## zaec1

Здравствуйте хотелось бы отписаться не по поводу конкретной проблемы,а вообще по поводу проблем в программе 1С ,есть множество форумов которые помогают разобраться с этой программой,но так же есть и интересные сайты на которых можно найти множество полезной и нужной информации для работы в 1С.Скажу честно,когда у меня возникают трудности,то я прибегаю к помощи вот этого сайта : http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1758.html , надеюсь и Вы найдете там ответы на интересующие Вас вопросы.

----------


## Лука50

Господа, кто-нибудь знает, где взять новые формы отчетности по УСН, которые изменены согласно июньским постановлениям (там в титульном листе добавлены строки, изменен лист расчета и внесены другие изменения). То, что находится в файле rp14q4.grp от 12.12.2014, этих изменений не содержит - а как быть?

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как переделать Бухгалтерский учет релиз 4.5 (7.70 576) с базой данных на Бухгалтерский учет релиз 4.5 (7.70 589).

---------- Post added at 21:13 ---------- Previous post was at 19:39 ----------

Подскажите, пожалуйста, почему выскакивает табличка «Выбранная конфигурация является специализированная».  Как устранить, что делаю не так?

----------


## Ukei

> почему выскакивает табличка «Выбранная конфигурация является специализированная».


 - Потому что Вы пытаетесь обновить Проф версию обновлением от Базовой, или наоборот.

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Ред. 4,5  770 576 обновляю на 1C7.70_RU_accounting_770590_upd_16122014 выскакивает  надпись. Подскажите, пожалуйста,  что неправильно?

----------


## Tacker

> Ред. 4,5  770 576 обновляю на 1C7.70_RU_accounting_770590_upd_16122014 выскакивает  надпись. Подскажите, пожалуйста,  что неправильно?


 Если вы обновите Базовую апдейтом для ПРОФ - ничего страшного. У вас станет обновлённая конфигурация Бухгалтерия 7.70.590 Проф. Если попробовать сделать противоположное действие, то получите сообщение, что "обновление невозможно". Значит, нужно брать "Бухгатерия базовая версия R770590" из раздела "Обновления 1С 7.7 с диска Проф за январь 2015" в посте 


> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post429796


В любом случае перед экспериментами - резервное копирование.

----------

МИРУСЯ (15.01.2015)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Спасибо за помощь!
Скачала Бухгалтерия базовая версия R770590, где найти md-файл?

----------


## Ukei

> где найти md-файл


 - Запускаете setup и в папке, куда распакуется релиз, будет Ваш md. Если Windows 64-битный, то вот распаковщик:

http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post425828

----------

МИРУСЯ (15.01.2015)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Setap не запускается   «Невозможно запустить это приложение на вашем ПК»! У меня Windows 8. 
До этого Бухгалтерию базовую версию 770576 ставила самостоятельно, всё работает, если бы не обновления 770590 и дальше бы работала! Хелп ми!!!

----------


## Ukei

> У меня Windows 8


 - Именно для такого случая я и дал ссылку на распаковщик.

----------

лёка (06.04.2015), МИРУСЯ (15.01.2015)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Где найти файл 1Cv7.MD «Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ», релиз 7.70.591 от 16.01.2015?

----------


## Ukei

> Где найти файл 1Cv7.MD «Бухгалтерия БАЗОВАЯ», релиз 7.70.591 от 16.01.2015?


 - Скачать по ссылке у меня в подписи установку 591 и взять из неё. Если у Вас Windows x64, то в папке с установками есть и распаковщик для этих версий ОС.

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Скачала базовую 591  появилось: BuhBase_591_SETUP, потом R770591. 
В файле R770591: DISK 1-28, UPDATE. 
Далее открываю базу 7.7 через конфигуратор, режим «Объединение конфигурации» требует МД-файл, его нет. Что делаю не так?

----------


## Alen55

> Скачала базовую 591  появилось: BuhBase_591_SETUP, потом R770591. 
> В файле R770591: DISK 1-28, UPDATE. 
> Далее открываю базу 7.7 через конфигуратор, режим «Объединение конфигурации» требует МД-файл, его нет. Что делаю не так?


Кроме как скачать, нужно ещё и установить, чтобы появился этот МД-файл. В папке DISK 1 запускаете "setup.exe", при этом посмотрите путь  к каталогу установки, там Вы потом и найдете свой МД-файл.

----------

МИРУСЯ (18.01.2015)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

После запуска setup.exe в  DISK1 появляется такая надпись:
«Невозможно запустить это приложение на вашем ПК. 
Чтобы найти версию для вашего компьютера, обратитесь к издателю приложения.
                                                                                                                   Закрыть»

----------


## Alen55

> После запуска setup.exe в  DISK1 появляется такая надпись:
> «Невозможно запустить это приложение на вашем ПК. 
> Чтобы найти версию для вашего компьютера, обратитесь к издателю приложения. Закрыть»


Так у Вас наверное Windows 7 или 8.

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Можно это исправить? В ПК стоит версия Базовая 7.7 576. Работает нормально, устанавливала самостоятельно при помощи этого форума!

----------


## Alen55

> Можно это исправить? В ПК стоит версия Базовая 7.7 576. Работает нормально, устанавливала самостоятельно при помощи этого форума!


Это не исправляется. Но выход есть. Вот прочитайте *здесь* .
А ещё проще, Вам нужно обновить свою Базу 7.70.576 на каком-то ПК с 32-х разрядной операционной системой, а потом просто перенести (скопировать) все на свой ПК.

----------

МИРУСЯ (18.01.2015)

----------


## Ukei

> «Невозможно запустить это приложение на вашем ПК.


 - По ссылке на конфигурации 7.7 у меня в подписи есть КАТАЛОГ С УСТАНОВКАМИ, в начале каждого каталога есть Распаковщик для х64-систем, он Вам поможет.

----------

МИРУСЯ (18.01.2015)

----------


## saul

Скачал и загрузил отчётность за 4-ый квартал 1С77 Бухгалтерия ПРОФ, релиз 576 (отчетность Обновление 14q4003 от 23.01.2015 г.). При этом декларация на прибыль открывается старая и программа приема отчетности в электронном виде говорит что форма устарела

----------

Maslennikov.S (10.02.2015)

----------


## inic

Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи, может не там смотрю или что то не то делаю... 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия проф., релиз 591, вроде бы все самое актуальное, а новой декларации по налогу на прибыль нету, открывается версия от 2013 года... Может что то не так обновил или реально в 7.7 еще нет новой НД по прибылиИ?

----------

Maslennikov.S (11.02.2015), итв (11.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Прошу помощи, может не там смотрю или что то не то делаю... 1С 7.7 Бухгалтерия проф., релиз 591, вроде бы все самое актуальное, а новой декларации по налогу на прибыль нету, открывается версия от 2013 года... Может что то не так обновил или реально в 7.7 еще нет новой НД по прибылиИ?


Действительно, в этом комплекте пока нет новой формы декларации по прибыли...

----------

inic (12.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

К сведению: 
ФНС выпустило новое разъяснение о представлении налоговой декларации по прибыли. 

В письме от 05.02.2015 № ГД-4-3/1696@ налоговое ведомство рекомендует и за 2014 год сдавать декларации по налогу на прибыль по новой форме. 

Но вместе с тем в инспекциях должны обеспечить прием отчетов и по новой, и по старой форме, утв. приказом ФНС России от 22.03.2012 № ММВ-7-3-174@. 


Таким образом, можно представить отчет в предыдущей редакции.

----------

inic (13.02.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

13.02.2015 вышел новый комплект отчетности, в нем новая декларация по прибыли

----------


## Gend@lf

В новой отчетности в Декларации по прибыле не заполняются КБК.
Это только у меня?

----------


## Sally

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, есть ли возможность выгрузки счетов-фактур в ТиС? Может, существуют внешние обработки? А то в документе галка про выгрузку в электронном виде есть, а как это сделать - не понимаем.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> есть ли возможность выгрузки счетов-фактур в ТиС


А какова цель выгрузки и формат ее?
Штатно можно сохранить печатную форму счета-фактуры в Excel, и другие форматы.
Есть выгрузка в формате XML для 1с Бухгалтерии, есть универсальная обработка выгрузки данных в формат XML (файл CDEXPORT.ert), по правилам выгрузки

----------

Sally (07.04.2015)

----------


## Sally

Формат xml для сдачи отчетности через СБиС.
Спасибо за отклик!
Обработчик взаимодействия со СБиС я нашла.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Формат xml для сдачи отчетности через СБиС.


В целом штатный механизм следующий:
Из ТиС выгружаются данные в бухгалтерскую программу (7.7 версия 4.5 или 1С8 версии 2.0 или 3.0), в бухгалтерской программе формируется декларация по НДС которая выгружается в формате ФНС (в том числе и книги покупок и продаж). Готовый файл отчетности можно отправить и через СБиБ

----------


## visapr

Вопрос проблема с регламентированной отчетностью за первый квартал 2015, Бухгалтерия общая, релиз 594, отчеты от 07.04 при выгрузке НДС пишет : Раздел 8:
в дополнительной группе строк № 1 в строке 2 не заполнена сумма налога по счету-фактуре (код строки 180). и не дает выгрузки, в книге покупок
 есть в предприятия с нулевым ндс и вот на них он ругается там не ноль а прочерк. Подскажите что делать?

----------


## Tacker

> Вопрос проблема с регламентированной отчетностью за первый квартал 2015, Бухгалтерия общая, релиз 594, отчеты от 07.04 при выгрузке НДС пишет : Раздел 8:
> в дополнительной группе строк № 1 в строке 2 не заполнена сумма налога по счету-фактуре (код строки 180). и не дает выгрузки, в книге покупок
>  есть в предприятия с нулевым ндс и вот на них он ругается там не ноль а прочерк. Подскажите что делать?


Нулевые счета-фактуры из списка мы вычеркнули, отправили через Контур, он проверил и принял. Если об этом речь. Всё незначащее следует убрать из Книги.

----------


## Vedruss

Здравствуйте. Вопрос такой в регламентированной отчетности за 1-й квартал 2015 года релиз Бухгалтерия Проф 594, рег отчетность  от 08,04.  При выгрузке НДС Печатной формы выгружает только 3 листа, не выгружает книгу покупок и книгу продаж. Посоветуйте что может быть.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> выгружает только 3 листа


Выгружаются 3 файла:
1.Декларация
2.Книга покупок
3.Книга продаж
Напечатать можно все листы, но 8 и 9 раздел очень объемные, вместо них можно печатать обычные книги покупок и продаж, благо с 2015 г никто с вас бумажной декларации не требует.

----------


## alsv1

Добрый день! установила обновление 15q1006 от 07.04.2015 г., при заполнении 8 раздела декларации по НДС пишет - Устаревший релиз конфигурации! Выполните обновление до актуального релиза! что делать? помогите плиз

----------


## Gend@lf

> Добрый день! установила обновление 15q1006 от 07.04.2015 г., при заполнении 8 раздела декларации по НДС пишет - Устаревший релиз конфигурации! Выполните обновление до актуального релиза! что делать? помогите плиз


Сделать то что написано в сообщении: Выполните обновление до актуального релиза!

Сейчас актуальная версия 7.70.595 от 17.04.2015
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ЛКИ!/page13

----------


## PGV76

У меня стоит релиз 595, но все равно выдает ошибку "Устаревший релиз конфигурации! Выполните обновление до актуального релиза!"

----------


## AHDRUXA

> У меня стоит релиз 595, но все равно выдает ошибку "Устаревший релиз конфигурации! Выполните обновление до актуального релиза!"


Нажмите "справка" -> "О программе"
Посмотрите версию 1С (7.70.027) а так же версию конфигурации. 
Возможно она не 595 или не 027
Если можно выложите скриншот.

----------


## alsv1

вчера уже разобралась, спасибо!)

----------


## PGV76

1С.jpg Вот как выглядит моя программа

----------


## AHDRUXA

> 1С.jpg Вот как выглядит моя программа


Извините но цифр не видно абсолютно )

----------


## PGV76

1С.PNG может так?

----------


## AHDRUXA

> 1С.PNG может так?


Все стоит нормально, все последнее.
Возможно проблема с данными - как вариант временно удалить (скопировать куда нибудь) при закрытой программе в папке ExtForms все каталоги только с цифрами (типа 04003434.86 и 00000000.00) не трогая остальные (типа Rp15q1.grp)
С цифрами - это каталоги с хранением заполненной отчетности. С буквами это сами формы отчетности.
Если не получится искать с отладчиком ошибку... если не умеете сами вызовите программера - делов на 5 минут.

----------

PGV76 (21.04.2015)

----------


## PGV76

Спасибо! Попробую.

----------


## flyash

> вчера уже разобралась, спасибо!)


Так в чем был фокус - у меня пишет так же, как у Вас было...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> У меня стоит релиз 595, но все равно выдает ошибку "Устаревший релиз конфигурации! Выполните обновление до актуального релиза!"


Вы уверены, что конфигурация типовая?
Возможно вносились изменения в формирование книги покупок и продаж?

----------


## flyash

> Вы уверены, что конфигурация типовая?
> Возможно вносились изменения в формирование книги покупок и продаж?


У меня типовая конфигурация, изменения никогда и никуда не вносились. Отчет по НДС мы уже сдали - с помощью "Налогоплательщик ЮЛ", но проблема с 1с осталась... Буду благодарен за помощь...

----------


## svetion

Подскажите пжл. уже сколько борьсь. скачивают архивы релизов по 1С бухгалтерии 7.7 с отчетами за 1 квартал. Пишет ошибка контрольной суммы. или неожиданный конец архива. что делать?

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите пжл. уже сколько борьсь. скачивают архивы релизов по 1С бухгалтерии 7.7 с отчетами за 1 квартал. Пишет ошибка контрольной суммы. или неожиданный конец архива. что делать?


Используйте WinRAR 5, он всё распакует. Формат архива поменялся.

----------


## svetion

скачала winrar 5.21, все равно пишет "Неожиданный конец архива". Помогите пжл

----------


## Tacker

delete

----------


## Tacker

> скачала winrar 5.21, все равно пишет "Неожиданный конец архива". Помогите пжл


Во-первых, вверху на панели справа есть докторский чемоданчик с подписью "Исправить". С его помощью можно вылечить 95% архивов.
Во-вторых, что конкретно нужно, я дам ссылки на заведомо здоровые дистрибутивы.

---------- Post added at 13:23 ---------- Previous post was at 13:08 ----------

Здесь скачивал http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page64
Отчетность работает.

----------


## svetion

> Во-первых, вверху на панели справа есть докторский чемоданчик с подписью "Исправить". С его помощью можно вылечить 95% архивов.
> Во-вторых, что конкретно нужно, я дам ссылки на заведомо здоровые дистрибутивы.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 13:23 ---------- Previous post was at 13:08 ----------
> 
> Здесь скачивал http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page64
> Отчетность работает.


исправить я делала с плюсиком. лечилось не все. то, что нужно, ФСС, НДС не вылечилось ни в УСН ни в общей системе налогообложения.
может, у вас есть уже распакованные файлы. нужны последние релизы. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tacker

> исправить я делала с плюсиком. лечилось не все. то, что нужно, ФСС, НДС не вылечилось ни в УСН ни в общей системе налогообложения.
> может, у вас есть уже распакованные файлы. нужны последние релизы. Заранее спасибо!


Отчётность (распакованная):
ОСН - https://yadi.sk/d/eW9OGBfKgHUvp
УСН - https://yadi.sk/d/Wro06AcFgHUy7

Релизы самих конф абсолютно рабочие, тем паче сегодня вышло обновление, см по ссылкам из шапки.
P.S. У Вас же Win 7/8/8.1/10, я прав?

----------


## учусь

Прошу ответить знатоков. Пытаюсь обновить ЗиК 7.7 . Конфигурация-объединение конфигураций- Выбираю md файл - говорит Выбранная конфигурация является специализированной!!!- и ВСЕ . Окно закрываю ОКом .Никакого обновления не получается.Что мне делать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> конфигурация является специализированной!!!-


Вы пытаетесь проф версию обновить файлом md из базовой, или наоборот.

----------

учусь (28.04.2015)

----------


## dorofeevs

Привет всем! Есть у кого новая форма РСВ1 от 04.06.15 и комплект отчетности за 2-й квартал для Комплексной?

----------


## Tacker

> Привет всем! Есть у кого новая форма РСВ1 от 04.06.15 и комплект отчетности за 2-й квартал для Комплексной?


Конечно есть - в соседней ветке http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post441794

----------


## Инночка-киска

Добрый день, помогите, нужна обработка для ЗиК 7.70.350 -Электронный реестр Сбербанка на открытие зарплатных карт.

----------


## marik25

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста по такому вопросу. В Комплексной 1С 7.7 в книге покупок зачет аванса должен идти под кодом 22, но программа упорно дает код 02. Как исправитьИ? Вручную как то не очень....

----------


## Инночка-киска

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста по такому вопросу. В Комплексной 1С 7.7 в книге покупок зачет аванса должен идти под кодом 22, но программа упорно дает код 02. Как исправитьИ? Вручную как то не очень....


22- это в случае, если вы их аванс возвращаете, если не возвращаете 02

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где найти МД-файл для обновления 1С 7. БухгалтерияПРОФ релиз. 600?

----------


## marik25

Зачет тоже под кодом 22. В 1С Бухгалтерии ставится 22 сам без проблем. а вот Комплексная не хочет

---------- Post added at 12:25 ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 ----------




> 22- это в случае, если вы их аванс возвращаете, если не возвращаете 02


Зачет тоже под кодом 22. В 1С Бухгалтерии ставится 22 сам без проблем. а вот Комплексная не хочет

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где найти МД-файл для обновления 1С 7. БухгалтерияПРОФ релиз. 600?


http://www.unibytes.com/YGbO25GW-hsLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

МИРУСЯ (03.07.2015)

----------


## mortiis-ekb

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как через 1С Предприятие 7.7 отправить отчетность в налоговую? Все меню перебрал - не нашел. Все формы сформировались для налоговой все ок.. но можно только распечатать..

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как через 1С Предприятие 7.7 отправить отчетность в налоговую? Все меню перебрал - не нашел. Все формы сформировались для налоговой все ок.. но можно только распечатать..


Отчеты-Регламентированные-Выгрузка данных отчетности (форматы версии 4, версии 5)

----------

mortiis-ekb (15.10.2015)

----------


## hithere

Добрый день. Нужна помощь. 1с Предприятие 7.7 4.5 7.70.594
Изменилась форма отчетности в ПФР РСВ-1, Контур не принимает. Надо как-то обновить? Какие шаги?

----------


## demondsh

> Добрый день. Нужна помощь. 1с Предприятие 7.7 4.5 7.70.594
> Изменилась форма отчетности в ПФР РСВ-1, Контур не принимает. Надо как-то обновить? Какие шаги?


Качаешь тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ЛКИ!/page2 отчетность и далее-регламентированная отчетность-загрузить-указываешь папку, либо http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...-ССЫЛКИ устанавливаешь по инструкции, скачиваешь файлы нужной отчетности и далее регламентированная отчетность-загрузить-указываешь папку.

----------

hithere (03.08.2015)

----------


## hithere

Очень сильно благодарен! Спасибо!

----------


## Tacker

Доброго времени суток!
Работа идёт в Торговля и Склад 7.70.
У владельцев добавилось новое юридическое лицо.
Внёс со всеми данными, включая графические подписи и печати.
Столкнулся с тем, что в печатной форме Счёта не расшифровываются ФИО руководителя. К стыду своему, уже не помню, в чём особенность этого момента. Прежнюю фирму заводил тоже я лет 7 тому назад, в её счетах ФИО подписантов отображаются корректно. В новой после места подписи только парные скобки (). Подскажите, что потребно сделать, чтоб в этих скобках появилась таки фамилия и инициалы.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброго времени суток!
> Работа идёт в Торговля и Склад 7.70.
> У владельцев добавилось новое юридическое лицо.
> Внёс со всеми данными, включая графические подписи и печати.
> Столкнулся с тем, что в печатной форме Счёта не расшифровываются ФИО руководителя. К стыду своему, уже не помню, в чём особенность этого момента. Прежнюю фирму заводил тоже я лет 7 тому назад, в её счетах ФИО подписантов отображаются корректно. В новой после места подписи только парные скобки (). Подскажите, что потребно сделать, чтоб в этих скобках появилась таки фамилия и инициалы.


В типовой конфигурации Торговля и Склад 7.70. на печатной форме счета нет сканов печати и подписи, вероятно печатная форма доработанная, поэтому нужно посмотреть в конфигураторе, что вписано в ячейке с расшифровкой подписи руководителя.
Для типовой формы там стоит "("+Фирма.ЮрЛицо.Руководител  ь.Получить(ДатаДок)+")"					
Поэтому откройте справочник "Структура компании"-"Собственные юридические лица" и проверьте историю значения "Руководитель" по нужной фирме

----------

Tacker (06.09.2015)

----------


## Tacker

Спасибо за помощь!
Вопрос был в пустяке. Для пробы распечатал старый счет, созданный до регистрации новой фирмы. Естественно, новый директор в него не прописался.
Во вновь создаваемых счетах ФИО подставляется как надо.

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Подскажите пожалуйста, md-файл для обновления конфигурации "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.600 от 24.08.2015. Я скачала Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.602 от 24.08.2015, md-файла не обнаружила.

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите пожалуйста, md-файл для обновления конфигурации "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.600 от 24.08.2015. Я скачала Конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.602 от 24.08.2015, md-файла не обнаружила.


 - Сказее всего Вы скачали установку. Её нужно распаковать, запустив файл setup.exe из папки DISK01. Если у Вас Windows x64, то файл setup.exe не запустится, нужен спец. распаковщик. Можно сказать уже заранее рапспакованное обновление с файлом MD, например вот:

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.602 от 24.08.2015*

Обновление с файлом .MD и отчетностью (новая чистая база):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

МИРУСЯ (21.09.2015)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Ukei спасибо! Всё получилось!

----------


## perania

Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, что необходимо скачать и установить, чтобы установить 1С 7.7. базовую?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день! Подскажите пожалуйста, что необходимо скачать и установить, чтобы установить 1С 7.7. базовую?


Почему именно базовую?
Скачивая с сайта дистрибутив платформы 7.7 вы заведомо получите программу с отключенной защитой, поэтому даже если вы используете базовую конфигурацию, то после открытия в конфигураторе она превратится в проф.
Все необходимое вы найдете здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

perania (08.11.2015)

----------


## perania

Спасибо большое. Уже со всем разобралась. Нужна была базовая чтобы просто проверить данные программы после старого бухгалтера. Просто на 1 раз.

----------


## k1mn

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01
Вышли пожалуйста обновление на почту 679494@mail.ru 
Срочно надо для ЕГАИС..
Заранее спасибо!)

----------


## OlyaV

Подскажите, пожалуйста, а в Декларации 6 НДФЛ кнопки "Заполнить" не будет? Её вручную заполнять?
И еще, в справках 2 НДФЛ после обновления неправильно исчисляется НДФЛ. Можно узнать, когда будут исправления?

----------


## fdgdfngjed1

Доброе время суток, выручайте надо товарный чек для 1с 7.7 торговля + склад, заранее спасибо за помощь!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Доброе время суток, выручайте надо товарный чек для 1с 7.7 торговля + склад, заранее спасибо за помощь!!!!


Вообще-то в ТиС 9.2 есть печатная форма товарного чека - Документ "Чек ККМ". Если нужно печатать товарный чек из документа "Реализация", то его нетрудно получить из внешней печатной формы "неунифицированная форма" (файл sale.ert), отредактировав ее в конфигураторе

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## fdgdfngjed1

> Вообще-то в ТиС 9.2 есть печатная форма товарного чека - Документ "Чек ККМ". Если нужно печатать товарный чек из документа "Реализация", то его нетрудно получить из внешней печатной формы "неунифицированная форма" (файл sale.ert), отредактировав ее в конфигураторе


ну для Вас возможно это не сложно сделать, но вот для меня это сделать целая проблема, а подробный процесс пошаговый можно мне в студию?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ну для Вас возможно это не сложно сделать, но вот для меня это сделать целая проблема, а подробный процесс пошаговый можно мне в студию?


Вот, набросал краткую инструкцию, если не будет получаться, пишите в личку
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3mL7/Z4Y1LxNdq

----------

gaga515 (06.07.2016), valleha (12.11.2016), МИРУСЯ (04.07.2016)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Пожалуйста, помогите найти БухПРОФ  7.7 последнюю версию?

----------


## Pic_nic

> Пожалуйста, помогите найти БухПРОФ  7.7 последнюю версию?


пжз: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...ЛКИ!/page25

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.07.2016)

----------


## ussuri2

> Мой опыт запуска 7.7 на Вин7 свелся только к одной проблеме, что для подключения развернутой базу ругается на несовпадение сортировки в базе и системе, что довольно легко решается... а так никаких проблем нет.. правда пользую х64 вин7..


Подскажите как решается ? У меня х32 винд xp

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите как решается ? У меня х32 винд xp


Конфигуратор-Администрирование-Кодовая страница.
Для ХР установить кодовую страницу 1251, начиная с висты - текущая системная установка

----------

ussuri2 (26.07.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Где найти MD-файл в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.622 подскажите пожалуйста?

----------


## Tacker

> Где найти MD-файл в конфигурации "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.622 подскажите пожалуйста?


Здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/G27KHV9cw9dCu

----------

МИРУСЯ (03.10.2016)

----------


## Ih Bin Денис

Изменить контроль учетных записей обратно как было.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Изменить контроль учетных записей обратно как было.


А как было?

----------


## dediesel

ВДГБ: Бухгалтерия для некоммерческих организаций и автономных учреждений (для 1С: Предприятие 7.7)
релиз 7.70.627/3.48 от 17.01.2017

Может кто поделиться? Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Tacker

> ...


Спамище!!!

----------


## AlfredShafikov

Здравствуйте! 
Как в 1с Зарплата и кадры (363 конфигурация) выгрузить РСВ в налогоплательщик ЮЛ

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! 
> Как в 1с Зарплата и кадры (363 конфигурация) выгрузить РСВ в налогоплательщик ЮЛ


Раздел 3 с помощью нового отчета "Персонифицированные сведения застрахованных лиц", остальные разделы вручную, или с помощью внешней обработки , например, http://infostart.ru/public/602352/

----------


## AlfredShafikov

> Раздел 3 с помощью нового отчета "Персонифицированные сведения застрахованных лиц", остальные разделы вручную, или с помощью внешней обработки , например, http://infostart.ru/public/602352/


Благодарю!
А как загрузить в налогоплательщик юл (он не видит этот формат файла)

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Добрый вечер .При заполнении книги покупок за 1 квартал 2017 по импорту( заявление о ввозе) требует сведения о продавце ИНН КПП. Раньше ставили дату,номер заявления о ввозе,в графах где ИНН И КПП ничего не ставили.... Это белорусы ,у них ИНН КПП нет.Что изменилось в 1 квартале ,не выгружается НДС из 1С....
 пишет дословно следующее 
"Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость: Раздел 8:
в дополнительной группе строк № 1 в строке 2 не заполнены поля сведений о продавце (код строки 130).
Но установлен код операции, при котором сведения о продавце обязательны!" Пробовала в налоплательщике ,тоже требует данные . Помогите !!!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый вечер .При заполнении книги покупок за 1 квартал 2017 по импорту( заявление о ввозе) требует сведения о продавце ИНН КПП. Раньше ставили дату,номер заявления о ввозе,в графах где ИНН И КПП ничего не ставили.... Это белорусы ,у них ИНН КПП нет.Что изменилось в 1 квартале ,не выгружается НДС из 1С....
>  пишет дословно следующее 
> "Налоговая декларация по налогу на добавленную стоимость: Раздел 8:
> в дополнительной группе строк № 1 в строке 2 не заполнены поля сведений о продавце (код строки 130).
> Но установлен код операции, при котором сведения о продавце обязательны!" Пробовала в налоплательщике ,тоже требует данные . Помогите !!!!!!


1С:Предприятие 7.7.
Регламентированная отчетность за I квартал 2017 года
Обновление 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г.
==================================================  ===============
Список изменений в обновлении 17q1005 по сравнению с 17q1004
==================================================  ===============

1. Исправлены ошибки, выявленные с момента выхода предыдущего
обновления комплекта отчетности. Подробнее смотрите описание
изменений к комплекту отчетности (кнопка "i" в диалоге
"Регламентированные отчеты").


Форма 4-ФСС: Титульный лист
(внешний отчет FSS4_1701.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
На титульном листе есть возможность указать и выгрузить неверный
регистрационный номер страхователя содержащий менее 10 цифр.

Внесены изменения в модуль отчета.


Расчет по страховым взносам: Приложение 1 к разделу 1
(расчет сумм страховых взносов на обязательное пенсионное и
медицинское страхование)
(внешний отчет RSV04.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
В Приложении 1 к Разделу 1 ошибка в наименовании кода тарифа
плательщика с кодом 08. Ошибка в номере статьи Налогового Кодекса.

Внесены изменения в модуль отчета.


Расчет по страховым взносам: Приложения 5-6 к разделу 1
(расчет соответствия условиям применения пониженного тарифа
пп.3,5 п.1 ст.427 НК РФ)
(внешний отчет RSV08.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
При выгрузке заполненного Приложение 6 к разделу 1 возникает
сообщение об ошибке: не заполнен элемент "Дата записи в реестре
аккредитованных организаций (Приложение 5 Раздела 1, код строки
050, графа 2) (ДатаЗапАкОрг)"

Внесены изменения в модуль отчета.

Исправлена ошибка:
В Приложении 6 к разделу 1 в таблице ввода данных указано
ошибочное наименование для графы 2.

Внесены изменения в таблицу отчета.


Расчет по страховым взносам: Раздел 3
(персонифицированные сведения о застрахованных лицах)
(внешний отчет RSV14.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
В Разделе 3 указан неверный номер актуального релиза для
конфигурации "Производство+Услуги+Бухга  терия".

Внесены изменения в модуль отчета.


Декларация по НДС: Раздел 8 (сведения из книги покупок)
(внешний отчет NDS1711.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
В разделе 8 при коде операции 20 требуется сведения о продавце
(указание ИНН, КПП) и выгрузка отчета не осуществляется.

Внесены изменения в модуль отчета.


Декларация по НДС: Приложение 1 к разделу 8
(сведения из доп.листов книги покупок)
(внешний отчет NDS1712.ERT)
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Исправлена ошибка:
В Приложении 1 к разделу 8 при коде операции 20 требуется
сведения о продавце (указание ИНН, КПП) и выгрузка отчета не
осуществляется.

Внесены изменения в модуль отчета.

----------

Tacker (21.04.2017)

----------


## Nazar_13_48

А как можно выйти из этой ситуации?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А как можно выйти из этой ситуации?


Следует обновить комплект отчетности.
Скачать можно здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...642#post477642

----------

Tacker (21.04.2017)

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Я так понял надо отчетность 17q1004 вернуть, а релиз можно оставить? А на каком релизе произошел переход отчетности?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я так понял надо отчетность 17q1004 вернуть, а релиз можно оставить? А на каком релизе произошел переход отчетности?


Отчетность не привязывается к конкретному релизу конфигурации, но как правило, следует использовать последний ( на настоящий момент 633, но подойдет и 630-632).
Комплект 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 можно устанавливать, не удаляя предыдущий комплект, он перезапишется

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Ничего не получилось....... Не могу сдать отчет по НДС......Может быть есть еще какие то варианты И77

----------


## Tacker

> Я так понял надо отчетность 17q1004 вернуть, а релиз можно оставить? А на каком релизе произошел переход отчетности?


Надо обновить отчётность до версии 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г., где эти ошибки исправлены. Релиз конфигурации должен быть актуальным - R770633 на текущий момент.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ничего не получилось....... Не могу сдать отчет по НДС......Может быть есть еще какие то варианты И77


Что именно не получилось? Обновить отчетность, или сделать выгрузку?

----------


## Крыжик

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Несколько лет пользуюсь обновлялкой отчетности. А в этот раз что-то незаладилось. Доступен только ver.id, а там: "Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 25,0". Платформа 7,70,025, конфигурация Бух-632. Что-нибудь изменилось в порядке обновления?

----------


## Ukei

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Несколько лет пользуюсь обновлялкой отчетности. А в этот раз что-то незаладилось. Доступен только ver.id, а там: "Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 25,0". Платформа 7,70,025, конфигурация Бух-632. Что-нибудь изменилось в порядке обновления?


 - Есть проблема с мартовским файлом. Скачивайте отчетность вручную из соотв. темы. Ждем апрельский файл info.dat

----------

Крыжик (21.04.2017)

----------


## Крыжик

Ясно, благодарю!

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Не получилось сделать выгрузку. Вчера обновились на 770633. не пошло. Потом я скачал обновление за первый квартал 17q1. Кстати непонятно как определить 1004 или 1005? Тоже не пошло. Сейчас скачал 77630 буду пробовать на него обновление. до этого стоял 770613. Не хватает знаний. А отчетность на носу. Кстати через Налогоплательщик тоже не пошло. Не нравится на стр8 НДС код 19 во втором столбце. А без него никуда это ведь белорусс.

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Попробовал 770630 отчет выгружается только формат 5.04. Если бросить в Ехtforms обновление за 1 квартал  - то же самое 5.04. Налоговая это уже не принимает.  накатил 770633 сверху - опять та же ошибка. Попробую что то между этими релизами. Или у кого будут какие мысли?

----------


## Tacker

> ... Доступен только ver.id, а там: "Ошибка - неверный номер ИТС! 25,0". Платформа 7,70,025,...


Хотя дело и не в этом, но вы всё же обновили бы платформочку до версии 7.70.027. 
В распакованном комплекте отчётности открываем файл RP17Q1.TXT и читаем вверху: "...Обновление 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г...."

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Попробовал 770630 отчет выгружается только формат 5.04. Если бросить в Ехtforms обновление за 1 квартал  - то же самое 5.04. Налоговая это уже не принимает.  накатил 770633 сверху - опять та же ошибка. Попробую что то между этими релизами. Или у кого будут какие мысли?


Еще раз.
Выгружает отчеты регламентированные не конфигурация, а внешняя обработка, которая находится в списке регл. отчетов.
Для правильной выгрузки должен стоять комплект отчетности 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г
Его нужно отдельно скачать, например, здесь
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!
Как установить
http://1c.pw/?p=540

----------

Nazar_13_48 (24.04.2017)

----------


## alexx1975

Всем привет при формировании отчетности бух 7.7 релиз 770633 комплект отчетности 17q1005 от 20.04.2017 г
не формирует машинопечатную форму рсв раздел 3.2.2 требует заполнить строки 260-270 а у нас нет такого режима, выдает ошибку, простую форму выгружает а машинопечатную нет. И нет возможности выгрузить в налогаплатильщик. Подскажите кто столкнулся с этим

----------


## Nazar_13_48

Спасибо всем за помощь. Оказалось неправильно ставил отчетность. Отсюда шла ошибка. А так все работает и с 633 релизом и с более низкими 631, 632. Давно не обновлялись.

----------

Tacker (24.04.2017)

----------


## rsu2017

Добрый день. Может, кто-то сталкивался, подскажите, пожалуйста. Возникла необходимость выгружать платежки в казначейство. По одному контрагенту. бухгалтерия 7.7. ПРОФ, не бюджет. Как это можно сделать?

----------


## Давыдовка ВРН

ребят скиньте ссылку на леченую 1с 8.х, чтобы не просила лицензию.
aleksejj-chervjakov00@yandex.ru
заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

> ребят скиньте ссылку на леченую 1с 8.х, чтобы не просила лицензию.
> aleksejj-chervjakov00@yandex.ru
> заранее спасибо


 - Как Вы себе это представляете? 1С бесплатно Вам только урезанную учебную версию может дать, все остальное будет просить ключа. У меня по ссылке в подписи есть репак тех. платформы - он ставится просто и лечения не требует.

----------


## staxbel

Добрый день. Подскажите как сделать выгрузку ЭСЧФ пачками?

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Пожалуйста, подскажите, где найти МД-ФАЙЛ 1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Проф", версия 7.70.639?

----------


## Ukei

> Пожалуйста, подскажите, где найти МД-ФАЙЛ 1с77: Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия Проф", версия 7.70.639?


 - Лежит вот тут, в составе распакованного обновления: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post488712

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Не запускается Программа 1С! ОК нажимаю и окно "ЗАПУСК 1С: Предприятие" гаснет без запуска программы? 

Суть дела: Скопировала базу с данными, что бы на ней попробовать сделать обновление (639), и теперь не открывается база, а до этого всё работало нормально!!!  Как исправить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не запускается Программа 1С! ОК нажимаю и окно "ЗАПУСК 1С: Предприятие" гаснет без запуска программы? 
> 
> Суть дела: Скопировала базу с данными, что бы на ней попробовать сделать обновление (639), и теперь не открывается база, а до этого всё работало нормально!!!  Как исправить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!!!!!


Возможно, у файлов скопированной базы установился атрибут "только для чтения", нужно его снять.

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Не запускается Программа 1С! ОК нажимаю и окно "ЗАПУСК 1С: Предприятие" гаснет без запуска программы? 
> 
> Суть дела: Скопировала базу с данными, что бы на ней попробовать сделать обновление (639), и теперь не открывается база, а до этого всё работало нормально!!!  Как исправить? Подскажите, пожалуйста!!!!!


ПОМОГИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------


## МИРУСЯ

alexandr_ll спасибо за ответ, но кроме этой базы есть ещё две другие базы, т. е. 3 базы и одна скопированная, не одна из них не открывается!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> alexandr_ll спасибо за ответ, но кроме этой базы есть ещё две другие базы, т. е. 3 базы и одна скопированная, не одна из них не открывается!!!


1.Свободное место на диске?
2.Запуск в режиме Конфигуратор?
3. Копирование баз на другой компьютер и запуск там?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> alexandr_ll спасибо за ответ, но кроме этой базы есть ещё две другие базы, т. е. 3 базы и одна скопированная, не одна из них не открывается!!!


1.Свободное место на диске?
2.Запуск в режиме Конфигуратор?
3. Копирование баз на другой компьютер и запуск там?

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> 1.Свободное место на диске?
> 2.Запуск в режиме Конфигуратор?
> 3. Копирование баз на другой компьютер и запуск там?


1. Есть!
2. Запускала раз 40!
3. Другого компьютера нет!

----------


## Константин61

Копировали через конфигуратор?

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Копировали через конфигуратор?


Нет! На диске сделала копию базы, а в окне ЗАПУСКА 1С через кнопку ДОБАВИТЬ!

----------


## Константин61

Есть возможность посмотреть через TeamViewer?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> 2. Запускала раз 40!


Так в конфигураторе запускается?

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Так в конфигураторе запускается?


Нет! ТУХНЕТ ОКНО ЗАПУСКА!

----------


## Константин61

Есть возможность посмотреть через TeamViewer?

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Нет! ТУХНЕТ ОКНО ЗАПУСКА!


Добавьте еще одну базу, путь укажите к пустой папке. Запустите в режиме Конфигуратор. Если не запустится - то проблема не в базах, ав программе. Возможно следует переустановить программу 1С, либо искать ошибку в ОС.

----------


## Tacker

Я бы, конечно, первым делом переустановил бы платформу 1С:7.70, если не запустится - порушились dll-ки в операционке. Тоже решаемо.

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Я бы, конечно, первым делом переустановил бы платформу 1С:7.70, если не запустится - порушились dll-ки в операционке. Тоже решаемо.


Где взять платформу на 1С 7.7  и если можно ИНСТРУКЦИЮ по установке/переустановке заново программы? Пожалуйста! Буду пробовать ВСЁ!!!!!!!

----------


## Константин61

Напишите  в личку konstantin6161@list.ru

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## Tacker

> Где взять платформу на 1С 7.7  и если можно ИНСТРУКЦИЮ по установке/переустановке заново программы? Пожалуйста! Буду пробовать ВСЁ!!!!!!!


Скачиваете здесь, распаковываете в удобное место, запускаете .exe и просто жмёте "Далее" или "Ок". Пользуетесь.

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Скачиваете здесь, распаковываете в удобное место, запускаете .exe и просто жмёте "Далее" или "Ок". Пользуетесь.


Tacker Не запускается!

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Tacker Не запускается!


Где-нибудь есть тема или текст как установить 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7?

----------


## Константин61

Здесь

----------


## Tacker

> Tacker Не запускается!


Если файл 1Cv_77_27_Unisetup.exe не запускается, то у вас точно проблема с dll в системе. Да, и не забывайте перезагружаться, иногда зависший процессы препятствуют нормальной работе.

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## Tacker

> Здесь


"Здесь" - где, уточните. Если задумывалась гиперссылка, то она не удалась.

----------


## Tacker

> Где-нибудь есть тема или текст как установить 1С Бухгалтерия ПРОФ 7.7?


Бухгалтерия тоже устанавливается просто - методом запуска файла setup.exe из папки первого диска и указанием папки для установки. Если, конечно, речь идёт об установке в 32-х разрядной системе. Единственная оговорка - в ней должен быть включен UAC, он же Контроль учётных записей. В 64-х разрядных ОС всё несколько сложнее.

----------


## Константин61

мой ящик konstantin6161@list.ru ,попробую помочь

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Если первый раз устанавливать 1С БухПРОФ 7.7 такая последовательность нужна :

1. Платформа https://yadi.sk/d/kPgLcHKg3MXG29
2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.639 от 29.09.2017 http://www.unibytes.com/awZvr_-_AuQLqw-Us4P3UgBB

Это всё или ещё что-то нужно?   Пожалуйста подскажите, а то нигде такой темы не нашла!

----------


## Tacker

> Если первый раз устанавливать 1С БухПРОФ 7.7 такая последовательность нужна :
> 
> 1. Платформа https://yadi.sk/d/kPgLcHKg3MXG29
> 2. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.639 от 29.09.2017 http://www.unibytes.com/awZvr_-_AuQLqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> Это всё или ещё что-то нужно?   Пожалуйста подскажите, а то нигде такой темы не нашла!


Это то, что надо. Порядок установки верный. Всё должно получиться.

----------

МИРУСЯ (04.10.2017)

----------


## МИРУСЯ

> Это то, что надо. Порядок установки верный. Всё должно получиться.


Tacker Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ! Вроде бы работает! Говорю тихо и боюсь дышать!)

----------


## sergei-rks

Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как рабочую базу с 2006 года уменьшить, т.е оставить в базе последние лет пять, а остальную информацию удалить, возможно это или нет? И как можно переносить информацию с одного компьютера на другой, где тоже установлена платформа  без копирования всей информационной базы, делаем через конфигурацию выгрузку файла, а программа постоянно потом запрашивает полный пересчет итогов?????? СПАСИБО

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста как рабочую базу с 2006 года уменьшить, т.е оставить в базе последние лет пять, а остальную информацию удалить, возможно это или нет? И как можно переносить информацию с одного компьютера на другой, где тоже установлена платформа  без копирования всей информационной базы, делаем через конфигурацию выгрузку файла, а программа постоянно потом запрашивает полный пересчет итогов?????? СПАСИБО


Свертка базы, например, https://********.ru/2016/08/svertka-bazyi-1s-7-7/
Обмен лучше через УРИБ, например  http://kb.mista.ru/article.php?id=19
Вообще-то странно, что вы с этим вопросом обращаетесь на форум. Вам нужен специалист по 1С, поскольку и при свертке и при обмене существует целый ряд моментов, требующих такого опыта.

----------


## sergei-rks

Спасибо но первая ссылка не открылась можно ее целиком??

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо но первая ссылка не открылась можно ее целиком??


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BxL6/487ccZxSK

----------


## staxbel

Всем доброго вечера. Может у кого есть Обработка для автоматической загрузки курсов валют с сайта НБРБ РБ для 1С: 7.7 http://infostart.by/public/559106/

----------


## Tacker

> Всем доброго вечера. Может у кого есть Обработка для автоматической загрузки курсов валют с сайта НБРБ РБ для 1С: 7.7 http://infostart.by/public/559106/


А штатная бесплатная с РБК точно не подойдёт?

----------


## МИРУСЯ

Хочу сделать обновление Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.632  на Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.640! 
Подскажите где найти МД-файл Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.640?  СПАСИБО!

----------


## МИРУСЯ

МД-файл Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.640 
ПОМОГИТЕ КТО-НИБУДЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

----------


## Ukei

> МД-файл Бухгалтерия ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.640 
> ПОМОГИТЕ КТО-НИБУДЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!


 - Вот тут есть: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post489343

----------

Tacker (29.11.2017)

----------


## pervushuna

1С7 РЕД 4,5 РЕЛИЗ 641, ПОСЛЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ, ПРИ СОТАВЛЕНИЕ ДЕКЛАРАЦИИ ПО НДС ЗА 4КВ17 НЕ ДАЕТ ЗАПОЛНИТЬ В АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОМ РЕЖИМЕ КНИГУ ПОКУПОК РАЗДЕЛ8 И КНИГУ ПРОДАЖ РАЗДЕЛ9 ЗА 4КВ17
ПИШЕТ В СНОСКЕ ВНИЗУ:
Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма. Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)
ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАК ВЫЙТИ ИЗ ЭТОГО ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ ИЛИ ЖДАТЬ СЛЕД.ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ642 С ВОЗМОЖНЫМ ИСПРАВЛЕНИЕМ ЭТОЙ ОШИБКИ?

----------


## pervushuna

1С7 РЕД 4,5 РЕЛИЗ 641, ПОСЛЕ ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ, ПРИ СОТАВЛЕНИЕ ДЕКЛАРАЦИИ ПО НДС ЗА 4КВ17 НЕ ДАЕТ ЗАПОЛНИТЬ В АВТОМАТИЧЕСКОМ РЕЖИМЕ КНИГУ ПОКУПОК РАЗДЕЛ8 И КНИГУ ПРОДАЖ РАЗДЕЛ9 ЗА 4КВ17
ПИШЕТ В СНОСКЕ ВНИЗУ:
Если ВерсияПостановленияНДС1137 < 3 Тогда
{Отчет.КнигаПродаж1137.Форма. Модуль(281)}: Операции сравнения на больше-меньше допустимы только над значениями совпадающих базовых типов (число, строка, дата)
ПОДСКАЖИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТА КАК ВЫЙТИ ИЗ ЭТОГО ПОЛОЖЕНИЯ ИЛИ ЖДАТЬ СЛЕД.ОБНОВЛЕНИЯ642 С ВОЗМОЖНЫМ ИСПРАВЛЕНИЕМ ЭТОЙ ОШИБКИ?

----------


## liros

Добрый день. Прошу совета. Предприятие покупает сырье , отдает его в переработку и затем продает. Оформлен один человек. Какая конфигурация бух. 1с 7.7 мне подходит. Установил 1с 7.7 Бух учет. Не все в ней есть. Спасибо. Уточню. Предприятие на упрощенке, без НДС.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день. Прошу совета. Предприятие покупает сырье , отдает его в переработку и затем продает. Оформлен один человек. Какая конфигурация бух. 1с 7.7 мне подходит. Установил 1с 7.7 Бух учет. Не все в ней есть. Спасибо. Уточню. Предприятие на упрощенке, без НДС.


А чего именно вам не хватает? Если формирования книги учета доходов и расходов УСН, то есть внешние отчеты для Бухгалтерии 4.5

----------


## mobile-c

> Всем доброго вечера. Может у кого есть Обработка для автоматической загрузки курсов валют с сайта НБРБ РБ для 1С: 7.7 http://infostart.by/public/559106/


Поддерживаю. Если у кого есть, поделитесь плиз. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Tacker

> Поддерживаю. Если у кого есть, поделитесь плиз. 
> Спасибо.


А штатная бесплатная с РБК точно не подойдёт?

----------


## linkor-by@mail

> А штатная бесплатная с РБК точно не подойдёт?


есть необходимость в обновлении курсов в автоматическом режиме.

----------


## liros

> А чего именно вам не хватает? Если формирования книги учета доходов и расходов УСН, то есть внешние отчеты для Бухгалтерии 4.5


Отвечу. Мне надо оприходовать сырье. Затем на услугах его превращаем в товар. Затем продажа. По теории все есть, но многое придется делать ручками. И проводки и т.д. Хотелось бы конфигурацию, в которой это все есть.

----------


## Fltr

> Отвечу. Мне надо оприходовать сырье. Затем на услугах его превращаем в товар. Затем продажа. По теории все есть, но многое придется делать ручками. И проводки и т.д. Хотелось бы конфигурацию, в которой это все есть.


В Бухгалтерии передача материалов в переработку осуществляется документом "Отгрузка материалов на сторону" с видом отпуска материалов "Передача Материалов в переработку на сторону". После переработки  готовая продукция приходуется документом "Поступление материалов (Приходный ордер)" с видом поступления "Поступление из переработки". Проводки при этом сформируются автоматически.
Смотри, например https://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=271306

 Более подробный механизм производства представлен в конфигурации "Производство+ Услуги+ Бухгалтерия", но для маленького предприятия может показаться сложной.

----------

Tacker (09.02.2019)

----------


## Mulex

Всем доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста .... гл.бух кричит что нужен отчет "Книга учета доходов и расходов" ... у на не УСН а Бух.учет 1С7.7 ... все мозги уже вынесла ... а я ума не приложу где ее брать ....

----------


## Апутита

КУДИР- это тлоько для УСН, а не для общей системы НО. Скорее всего, она что-то попутала, или хочет перейти на усн по другой фирме.

----------


## Апутита

> Всем доброго времени суток, помогите пожалуйста .... гл.бух кричит что нужен отчет "Книга учета доходов и расходов" ... у на не УСН а Бух.учет 1С7.7 ... все мозги уже вынесла ... а я ума не приложу где ее брать ....


Может быть, поробуйте у неее уточнения. Если она ТАК настаивает выход один: обновить 1С до конфигурации УСн, загузить дополнительные отчеты и налоги и в отчетах склепать так через регламетированные эту книгу
. Хотя мне кажется, она хочет книгу по БСО( у меня постоянно так знакомая называла)

----------


## Галка

http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/144549/

----------


## Mulex

Да ей кто-то напел что есть внешние отчетные формы .ert и их можно приколхозить ...

----------


## Mulex

> http://1c.ruboard.ru/public/144549/


Там прежде чем скачать нужно купить подписку за 1800 рублей) ....

----------


## Галка

попроси в попрошайке

----------

Ukei (13.03.2019)

----------


## Mulex

Я просто обожаю форум ruboard ) Нашлась же внешняя форма .... и причем рабочая!) https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ikj/maPQQ43ht Всем спасибо!

----------


## Ольга_1

при обновлении 7.7. при запуске выходит окно "Версия этого файла несовместима с используемой версией Windows. С помощью сведений о системе определите необходимую версию программы (32- или 64-х  разрядную) и обратитесь ....
У меня Windows 7/  КТО ПОМОЖЕТ!!!

----------


## Mulex

Кодировку не обязательно менять, создаем пустой файл OrdNoChk.prm - кидаем его в корень программы и танцы с кодировками на Win 7 исчезают.
По поводу УСН .... если нужен Бух.учет но с элементами отчетности по УСН то есть нетиповые решения .... к примеру.... вот моя конфигурация к которой я соседил отчеты по УСН ...
1.jpg

https://radikal.ru/lfp/c.radikal.ru/...d54c4t.jpg/htm

----------


## Fltr

> при обновлении 7.7. при запуске выходит окно "Версия этого файла несовместима с используемой версией Windows. С помощью сведений о системе определите необходимую версию программы (32- или 64-х  разрядную) и обратитесь ....
> У меня Windows 7/  КТО ПОМОЖЕТ!!!


Напишите, как вы обновляете, какой файл используете.

----------


## Апутита

Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0
Что можно сделать?
Спасибо

----------


## Mulex

> Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
> Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
> Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0
> Что можно сделать?
> Спасибо


Устанавливайте TeamViewer  ..... помогу ....

----------


## Kotak

Добрый день!
Есть решение на подобии "Solution7" для связки 1С 7.7 и MS SQL Server 2016?
Среда Win server 2016 Standart (x64).

До этого 1с 7.7 работала на Win Server 2008 R2 (x64) MS SQL Server 2008.

Желательно решение без манипуляций с файлами odbc-драйвера на сервере.

----------


## Kotak

извините, всё работает с Solution 7, проблема была на SQL server для учетной записи под которой происходит соединение с базой 1с 7.7.
Надо было сделать вот так https://support.oneidentity.com/acti...tabase-master-

----------


## Onevilk

Такая же беда: "Цитата Сообщение от Апутита  Посмотреть сообщение
Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0"   Как решили проблему, поделитесь, пожалуйста

----------


## Onevilk

> Добрый день. Помогите , пожалуйста. При работе с ЭСФ в 1с мисофт РБ выдает данную ошибку:Версия анализатора = 2.0
> Версия базового анализатора = 4.0
> Для загрузки файлов необходима версия XML Parser 3.0
> Что можно сделать?
> Спасибо


    Такая же беда. Поделитесь, как решили проблему.

----------


## 21062

Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста.Нужен счет на оплату с полными реквизитами плательщика и грузополучателя, а у нас выдает просто одно название.
Как я понимаю нужна внешняя печатная форма счета, ее в базе нет. Вернее есть , но только cbs.mxl, но с ней вообще ничего не дает, даже название.
Может можно поправит как то печатную форму?

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста.Нужен счет на оплату с полными реквизитами плательщика и грузополучателя, а у нас выдает просто одно название.
> Как я понимаю нужна внешняя печатная форма счета, ее в базе нет. Вернее есть , но только cbs.mxl, но с ней вообще ничего не дает, даже название.
> Может можно поправит как то печатную форму?


Укажите название вашей конфигурации, для бухгалтерии и торговли внешние формы разные.

----------


## 21062

> Укажите название вашей конфигурации, для бухгалтерии и торговли внешние формы разные.


1С Предприятие УСН ред.1.3 (7.70.274)

----------


## 21062

> 1С Предприятие УСН ред.1.3 (7.70.274)


Ну неужели никто не может помочь или это так трудно?!!!
Просто жалко отдавать 3,0 руб. за счет, там может надо то всего ничего сделать. Пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## mitry1977

> Добрый день, помогите, пожалуйста.Нужен счет на оплату с полными реквизитами плательщика и грузополучателя, а у нас выдает просто одно название.
> Как я понимаю нужна внешняя печатная форма счета, ее в базе нет. Вернее есть , но только cbs.mxl, но с ней вообще ничего не дает, даже название.
> Может можно поправит как то печатную форму?


Какие конкретно реквизиты контрагентов нужны? Перечислите!

----------


## 21062

> Какие конкретно реквизиты контрагентов нужны? Перечислите!


Полное наименование, ИНН,КПП. Адрес, телефон

----------


## mitry1977

> Полное наименование, ИНН,КПП. Адрес, телефон


Там есть 2 адреса: "Юридический" и "Почтовый". Я понимаю, Вам ну жен юридический?

----------


## Fltr

> Полное наименование, ИНН,КПП. Адрес, телефон


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5urt/D79gBozHV
Скачать, файл 1cbs.mxl скопировать в папку \ExtForms\PrnForms вашей информационной базы

----------


## mitry1977

Набросал внешнюю печатную форму. Посмотрите, если что-то не устроит, напишете.

----------

21062 (03.10.2019)

----------


## 21062

> Набросал внешнюю печатную форму. Посмотрите, если что-то не устроит, напишете.


Я теперь должна его положить сюда  ExtForms\PrnForms?3.jpg
Но при регистрации формы там счета нет 4.jpg
Надо еще файл .efd Может в этом дело? Пока самого счета я не увидела

----------


## 21062

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5urt/D79gBozHV
> Скачать, файл 1cbs.mxl скопировать в папку \ExtForms\PrnForms вашей информационной базы


Скачадла, скопировала -результат ноль

----------


## 21062

> Набросал внешнюю печатную форму. Посмотрите, если что-то не устроит, напишете.


Все получилось!!! Спасибо!! Можно только адрес на новую строчку перенести5.jpg

----------


## 21062

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5urt/D79gBozHV
> Скачать, файл 1cbs.mxl скопировать в папку \ExtForms\PrnForms вашей информационной базы


Спасибо, получилось только не знаю что помогло или ваш файл или mitry1977.но все равно спасибо

----------


## mitry1977

zdhsgagaga

----------


## mitry1977

> Я теперь должна его положить сюда  ExtForms\PrnForms?Вложение 2356
> Но при регистрации формы там счета нет Вложение 2357
> Надо еще файл .efd Может в этом дело? Пока самого счета я не увидела


.efd программа сама создаст, когда внешнюю форму зарегистрируете. .zip сначала надо разархивировать, естественно.

----------


## 21062

> .efd программа сама создаст, когда внешнюю форму зарегистрируете. .zip сначала надо разархивировать, естественно.


Но помог все таки видимо вот этот файл-1cbs.mxl. Пробовала и так и эдак, печатает нормально только с этим файлом

----------


## 21062

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5urt/D79gBozHV
> Скачать, файл 1cbs.mxl скопировать в папку \ExtForms\PrnForms вашей информационной базы


Большое спасибо за помощь, а можно вместо плательщика и грузополучателя сделать поставщик и покупатель? Пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Fltr

> Большое спасибо за помощь, а можно вместо плательщика и грузополучателя сделать поставщик и покупатель? Пожалуйста!!!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RqKD/2cegCg5V9

----------


## 21062

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RqKD/2cegCg5V9


не скачивается

----------


## Fltr

> не скачивается


Проверил, ссылка рабочая. Напишите свою почту, продублирую.

----------

21062 (14.10.2019)

----------


## 21062

> Проверил, ссылка рабочая. Напишите свою почту, продублирую.


kukaeva_natalya@bk.ru

----------


## 21062

> Проверил, ссылка рабочая. Напишите свою почту, продублирую.


Большое спасибо!!!! Все получилось!!!!

----------


## Tacker

> не скачивается


Всё нормально скачивается.

----------


## Ольгамаг

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, есть ИП с УСН без НДС, нужна 1С с книгой доходов и расходов? Может кто-нибудь помочь или подсказать где искать? Благодарю

----------


## Ольгамаг

Эээ... что-то странно напечаталось сообщение...

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, есть ИП с УСН без НДС, нужна 1С с книгой доходов и расходов? Может кто-нибудь помочь или подсказать где искать? Благодарю



Конфигурация "Упрощенная система налогообложения ПРОФ", релиз 7.70.291 от 05.09.2019
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D0%98!/page39

----------

Tacker (29.10.2019), Ольгамаг (29.10.2019)

----------


## nattalli

Добрый вечер! Помогите , может есть у кого *правила выгрузки* из ЗиК77 в ЗГУ3.1.11  или ЗБУ1.0.121
Зик77 ведется с 2000 года, В ней прошло более 60000 человек , а сейчас по факту работает 400, вся база автоматом не выгружается , вылетает без ошибок. Свертку ЗиК7 пытались запустить, тоже зависает...

----------


## nattalli

Добрый вечер! Помогите , может есть у кого *правила выгрузки* из ЗиК77 в ЗГУ3.1.11  или ЗБУ1.0.121
Зик77 ведется с 2000 года, В ней прошло более 60000 человек , а сейчас по факту работает 400, вся база автоматом не выгружается , вылетает без ошибок. Свертку ЗиК7 пытались запустить, тоже зависает...

----------


## Алексей49

Добрый день.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как правильно оформлять покупку Металлолома в 1С 7.7 БУХ (релиз 652, 7.70.025) и выступить в качестве налогового агента. Металлолом не для продажи, а для собственных нужд организации.

----------


## 21062

Добрый вечер, подскажите где взять обновление на Зик ред.2.3 (7,70,363) и вообще на 1С 7.7

----------


## 21062

А можно УСН релиз 274 перейти сразу на 291? Никаких последствий не будет?

----------


## Tacker

> А можно УСН релиз 274 перейти сразу на 291? Никаких последствий не будет?


Без проблем.

----------

admin (13.06.2020)

----------


## Tacker

Есть ли у кого-нибудь последняя конфигурация ЗиК?

----------


## Tacker

Кто-нибудь сможет помочь, где взять заплату к снятой с сопровождения ЗиК 2.3, в которой реализована выгрузка зарплатного проекта с кодами 1-2-3?

----------


## zeona2017

Помогите, пожалуйста, у кого есть последний релиз 1С 7.7 ТиС 1001? zeona2017 @ ya.ru

----------


## Депутат

Добрый День, подскажите пожалуйста, скачал "набор для небольшой фирмы" 1С 7.7, установил, создал базу, пользователя, но у меня не устанавливается конфигурация "торговля и склад" пишет что не совместимо с вин7 х64, где мне взять конфигурацию для х64? уже пол дня ищу

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый День, подскажите пожалуйста, скачал "набор для небольшой фирмы" 1С 7.7, установил, создал базу, пользователя, но у меня не устанавливается конфигурация "торговля и склад" пишет что не совместимо с вин7 х64, где мне взять конфигурацию для х64? уже пол дня ищу


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Uwv/2iQhh3HGy

----------

Tacker (26.08.2020), Депутат (26.08.2020)

----------


## Tacker

> Добрый День, подскажите пожалуйста, скачал "набор для небольшой фирмы" 1С 7.7, установил, создал базу, пользователя, но у меня не устанавливается конфигурация "торговля и склад" пишет что не совместимо с вин7 х64, где мне взять конфигурацию для х64? уже пол дня ищу


Сами конфигурации "семёрки" в Винде х64 работают. Не работает установщик.

----------

tonya (27.01.2021)

----------


## tonya

Здравствуйте! Помогите: при открытии декларации по прибыли выбивает ошибку: НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ФОРМАТ ФАЙЛА.  и такая ошибка только в этой декларации, начиная с декабря 2019г

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Помогите: при открытии декларации по прибыли выбивает ошибку: НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ФОРМАТ ФАЙЛА.  и такая ошибка только в этой декларации, начиная с декабря 2019г


Проверьте версию платформы. "Для работы с налоговыми декларациями необходимо
использовать релиз 7.70.025 (или старше) платформы ""1С:Предприятие  7.7""!
В случае использования предыдущих релизов платформы при открытии некоторых разделов указанных деклараций будет выдаваться сообщение ""Неверный формат файла"", и раздел открываться не будет."				

Чтобы узнать номер релиза платформы "1С:Предприятие 7.7", необходимо в меню "Помощь" выбрать пункт "О программе" и посмотреть в правый верхний угол выведенного на экран диалога.

----------

tonya (27.01.2021)

----------


## Tacker

> Проверьте версию платформы. "Для работы с налоговыми декларациями необходимо
> использовать релиз 7.70.025 (или старше) платформы ""1С:Предприятие  7.7""...


С учётом того, что больше 15 лет используется платформа 7.70.027, едва ли у пользователя какая-нибудь древность старее.

----------


## Tacker

Delete

----------


## Nikolayy34d

Подскажите пожалуйста 1с 7.7 на win 7 32 бита.

----------


## Tacker

> Подскажите пожалуйста 1с 7.7 на win 7 32 бита.


платформа 7.70.027, конфигурации Бухгалтерия 7.70.660, Торговля и Склад 7.70.1002, Зарплату и Кадры 1С прикрыла года три назад, обновляется энтузиастами, последняя версия 7.70.377. А что конкретно нужно?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Подскажите пожалуйста 1с 7.7 на win 7 32 бита.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## DmitryNK

Здравствуйте!
Кто помнит еще 1С 7.7 
Есть типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад", ред. 9.2, оптово-розничная конфигурация. Подключен кассовый аппарат Атол 11Ф.
Менять ее не хочется.
С 1 февраля нужно печатать кассовые чеки с наименованием товара.
Помогите такую обработку скачать, пожалуйста, не безвозмездно.

----------


## mitry1977

> Здравствуйте!
> Кто помнит еще 1С 7.7 
> Есть типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад", ред. 9.2, оптово-розничная конфигурация. Подключен кассовый аппарат Атол 11Ф.
> Менять ее не хочется.
> С 1 февраля нужно печатать кассовые чеки с наименованием товара.
> Помогите такую обработку скачать, пожалуйста, не безвозмездно.


Ссылку-то дай, какая обработка нужна!

----------


## lazarsr

> Здравствуйте!
> Кто помнит еще 1С 7.7 
> Есть типовая конфигурация "Торговля+Склад", ред. 9.2, оптово-розничная конфигурация. Подключен кассовый аппарат Атол 11Ф.
> Менять ее не хочется.
> С 1 февраля нужно печатать кассовые чеки с наименованием товара.
> Помогите такую обработку скачать, пожалуйста, не безвозмездно.


Я вот такую использую https://infostart.ru/public/603118/

----------


## chopikus

Помогите обновить "Зарплата и кадры" 1с 7,7 нужен релиз R 770372

----------


## Tacker

> Помогите обновить "Зарплата и кадры" 1с 7,7 нужен релиз R 770372


Все обновления, вышедшие после окончания официальной поддержки, можно найти на сайте их автора 
Последний релиз 7.70.377

----------


## BLOOD ELF

Здравствуйте. Можете поделиться ссылкой на конфигурацию МиСофт Розница для 7.7? Нашел тут только живые ссылки на последние обновления, а на саму конфигурацию не нашел.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Можете поделиться ссылкой на конфигурацию МиСофт Розница для 7.7? Нашел тут только живые ссылки на последние обновления, а на саму конфигурацию не нашел.


Так для 7.7 обновления содержат полную конфигурацию (файл 1cv7.md)

----------


## Уфф

куда делась тема 1с 7.7 формы отчетности?

----------

Sasha_tab (28.06.2021)

----------


## Татьяна 65

Здравствуйте. Можете поделиться ссылкой на конфигурацию 1с 7.7 0.663

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте. Можете поделиться ссылкой на конфигурацию 1с 7.7 0.663


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....908#post633908

----------


## matilda777

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста, как избавиться от стучалки "Не заполнена константа "Логин"! (Используется при входе на сайт misoft.by" Спасибо за внимание

----------


## serg_v12

Добрый день! прошу поделится архивом комплекта MNFC_ACC8_20190805 для перехода с ПУБ 7.7 на БП 3.0.
По ссылке https://releases.1c.ru/additional_fi...8_20150303.rar открывается страница с ошибкой.

----------


## Лёлик03

Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно выгрузить из 1С 7 (бух-рия) УПД для ЭДО?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как можно выгрузить из 1С 7 (бух-рия) УПД для ЭДО?


https://sbis.ru/help/integration/1C_set/modul/download

----------


## SMT

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на : 1с77:Бухгалтерский учет для Украины Формы отчетности 22q1002 релиз

----------


## Ольга_tmp

Поделить переходом с 1с7 УСН на БП 3.0 пожалуйста

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Поделить переходом с 1с7 УСН на БП 3.0 пожалуйста


Правила обмена можно взять в Бухгалтерия 3.0 Главное - Загрузка из 1С Предприятие 7.7
вот скачанные https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GHnV/dD5b8LZiF

----------


## ИльдарТ

В Бухгалтерия 7.7 (и УСН 7.7) в отчетности 3 кв 2022 года (форма 4-ФСС Таблица 1) есть кнопка "Заполнить", но она не работает. Кто-нибудь решал эту проблемы ? Может этот отчет теперь как-то по-новому заполняется?
Еще и строка 9 неправильно рассчитывается :(

----------


## ИльдарТ

В Бухгалтерия 7.7 (и УСН 7.7) в отчетности 3 кв 2022 года (форма 4-ФСС Таблица 1) есть кнопка "Заполнить", но она не работает. Кто-нибудь решал эту проблемы ? Может этот отчет теперь как-то по-новому заполняется?
Еще и строка 9 неправильно рассчитывается :(

----------


## alexandr_ll

> В Бухгалтерия 7.7 (и УСН 7.7) в отчетности 3 кв 2022 года (форма 4-ФСС Таблица 1) есть кнопка "Заполнить", но она не работает. Кто-нибудь решал эту проблемы ? Может этот отчет теперь как-то по-новому заполняется?
> Еще и строка 9 неправильно рассчитывается :(


автозаполнение формы 4-ФСС в 7.7 не планируется.
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95959/

----------


## ИльдарТ

> автозаполнение формы 4-ФСС в 7.7 не планируется.
> https://buh.ru/forum/forum18374/topic95959/


Если не планируется, то зачем вставлять кнопку "Заполнить". В первых версиях для 2 кв. этой кнопки не было.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Если не планируется, то зачем вставлять кнопку "Заполнить". В первых версиях для 2 кв. этой кнопки не было.


Обновление 22q2003 от 08.09.2022 г.				

1.	"Для расчета по начисленным и уплаченным страховым взносам на обязательное социальное страхование от несчастных случаев на производстве и профессиональных заболеваний (Форма 4-ФСС), утвержденного приказом Фонда социального страхования Российской Федерации от 14 марта 2022 г. № 80 внесены изменения:
 • уточнен расчет значений в Таблице 1 в случае наличия у организации СКЕ, если заполнена и сохранена Таблица 1.1;
 • на форму добавлена кнопка ""Заполнить"" для автозаполнения Таблицы 1 по сохраненным данным из Таблицы 1.1;
 • добавлен контроль корректности значений и контроль обязательности заполнения значений для Таблицы 1, Таблицы 1.1;
 • для соответствия приемному ПО ФСС внесены изменения в формирование файла выгрузки: из Таблицы 1.1 выгружается строка ""Всего, в том числе;""."

----------

Tacker (11.10.2022)

----------

